# Bikepark Bad Wildbad - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## EL_Rey (2. Dezember 2009)

möchte demnächst mal nach Bad Wildbad starten ..... hat jemand aktuelle Infos bzgl. dem Bikepark, ich hatte schonmal die Sufu gestartet, ist aber nicht sonderlich ergiebig ....

kann es sein, dass es 2 Downhill und 2 Freeride Strecken gibt ?

vielleicht kann ja jemand aktuelle Bilder der Strecken mal posten bzw. nen Link zu ner Seite auf den man Bilder zu den Strecken findet .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mompere (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Paddy  Werd auf jeden dabei sein wenns dabei bleibt dass ihr zu dritt kommt.

Hätt nix dagegen wenn sich nochn paar stylische Biker dazugesellen, auf gehts oder wollt ihr zuhause bleiben falls der Nikolaus kommt? 

Jepp DH 1 und 2 gibts FR 1 und 2 und den biker X.
Ein paar Bilder vom DH1 findest du auch bei mir in der Gallerie.
Ansonst Infos auf bikepark-bad-wildbad.de


----------



## scox83 (2. Dezember 2009)

@ mompere...


vielleicht sind wir auch dabei.
wenn wir kommen, sind wir 3 fahrer.
entscheidet sich allerdings erst am samstag ob wir dabei sind.

mal sehen obs noch nen geilen tag dieses jahr geben wird...


----------



## Kompostman (2. Dezember 2009)

Schade, kommendes WE kann ich nicht!


----------



## Deinachbar (2. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich Ja gut an!
Ich würde mich da eventuell frech anschließen und auch mal wieder ne Runde auf den Berg kommen,sofern es sich einrichten lässt!!
An welchem Tag wolltet Ihr fahren??
Samstag o.Sonntag??
@Kompostman,wann kannst den wieder??
brauch mal wieder nen Praxislehrer


----------



## Lurnas (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich wär dann, wenns Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, mitm Paddy aufm Berg zu finden


----------



## scox83 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt siehts nicht so aus.
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 80% am samstag und sonntag...
Ist bei der kälte nicht so super


----------



## Deleted 115359 (3. Dezember 2009)

hey Hanno, wirst zum Weichei?! =D


----------



## scox83 (3. Dezember 2009)

jaja... is ja gut.


----------



## Deinachbar (4. Dezember 2009)

Als Ich heute Nachmittag aufem Berg war und die 2 DH-Strecken abgefahren bin war Ich mal wieder Positiv überrascht!
Beim DH 2 haben Sie heute Mittag das ganze Laub weggeblasen,jetz sieht man die Strecke wieder,lach!!
Fahren sich beide Strecken hervorragend!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (4. Dezember 2009)

also, ich bin jetzt am sa auf dem Berg da ja da das Wetter besser sein soll. Sonst noch jemand von Stuttgart am Start zwecks Ticket?

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 115359 (6. Dezember 2009)

so, bin zurück

War der Hammer gestern. Top Streckenverhältnisse, super Wetter. War geil!

ride On!


----------



## Kompostman (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie schaut es am We aus?
Wer plant zu kommen falls das Wetter stimmt....


----------



## Deinachbar (9. Dezember 2009)

Also Ich könnte ne weile kommen,kein Ding!!
Wäre gern mal wieder aufem Berg!!


----------



## Marina (10. Dezember 2009)

wir sind in heidelberg trails rocken =)
wird wohl dieses jahr nichts mehr vor dem schnee.
typisch wintersaison, immer kommt was dazwischen


----------



## Deinachbar (12. Dezember 2009)

Also mit biken wirds nich wirklich was,Wir sind eingeschneit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (12. Dezember 2009)

Schade fürs biken, dann werde ich wohl auf die Ski wechseln und morgen nach Österreich fahren.....
Danke für die Info!


----------



## heyho (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, hier in Ludwigsburg schneits auch ein bisschen. Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nix mehr. Dafür kann mit Brettern Richtung Alpen fahren, hat ja auch was 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## NC1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bin neu hier und hätte mal ein paar Fragen:
Ich bin in dieser Saison einige Bikeparks in Deutschland und in der Schweiz abgefahren, dabei hat mich die Faszination Downhill gepackt. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir  ein Speci Demo 8 I bestellt, mit dem ich in der neuen Saison richtig durchstarten will.

Nun zu den Fragen:
Ich war bisher noch nie in Wildbad wollte dort aber in der kommenden Saison einige Kurse machen...mein Ziel ist es die DH Strecken mit gutem Tempo zu meistern und einige Tricks zu lernen (Whip etc.)

- sind die Kurse überhaupt sinnvoll? - taugen die Trainer was? 
- bei welchem Kurs sollte ich einsteigen? 

und zum Schluss noch eine technische Frage: Ich hab nicht allzu viel Ahnung von der Dämpfereinstellung.
- kommt das Wissen von allein (nach einigen Fahrten), oder sollte ich da jemanden zu Rate ziehen?

hoffe auf gute Tipps =)

mfg

NC1


----------



## Mr.Colliemon (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus an alle ,

Kommt morgen jemand nach Wildbad , DH rocken?
Kommt schon mit Dirty Dan geht alles 


greez Luk


----------



## slayerrider (12. Dezember 2009)

1. In Wildbad liegt richtig schnee denke ich , von daher kann man sicher nicht fahren.

Zu den Fragen von oben:
Also wenn du bereit bist ein bisschen Geld auszugeben, dann mach mal einen Kurs bei der MTB-Academy oder so, die sind ganz gut.
Dämpfereinstellung:
-lese was hier im Forum
-lese in eine Mag
-Frage deinen Händler
-Frag einen Kumpel oder so

Und zu deinen Zielen: Finde ich cool, allerdings wird das wahrscheinlich schwer wenn du nicht richtig Talent hast... Daher nicht gleich entmutigt sein und weiter üben...


----------



## Deinachbar (13. Dezember 2009)

@slayerrider da geb ich dir recht!!!!
@colliemon,na wie war die Strecke


----------



## Marina (14. Dezember 2009)

@NC1:
also die kurse in wildbad schließen keinen wirklichen dh-kurs ein, da lass dich lieber von leuten mitnehmen, die dort viel fahren und schau dir da was ab. bei uns kann man sich stets anschließen  hängst dich an einen von den jungs und dann klappt das ganz von allein, einfach fragen!
sprünge in wildbad lernen ist relativ einfach, wenn man sprungtechnik einmal intus hat, dies aufm bikerx eine weile übt, bis man sicher ist. vorrausgesetzt du kommst mit den streckenbedingungen allgemein schon gut zu rande, musst nicht absteigen, kannst flüssig fahren, etc. sobald du ein sicheres gefühl auf dem rad hast kannste loslegen. aber mal nur auf wildbad bezogen kann ich dir sagen, dass es nicht so schnell gehtmit der strecke klar zu kommen, besonders als einsteiger hast dir mit wildbad doch schon ein hohes ziel gesteckt. 
danach sind die sprünge kein großes ding solange du den ersten bammel überwindest und dich einfach traust. 
bis auf das gap kann man alle mit genug mum in ein paar tagen schaffen. das gap ist nicht schwer zu springen, aber die überwindung ist am größten in wildbad. 

dämpfereinstellung ist eigentlich auch eine recht leichte sache, wie schon genannt, einlesen. probier deine einstellungen aus, fahre ein paar runden und optimier sie dann, da kommt man recht schnell drauf, was einem zusagt und was nicht. alternativ einfach leute im bikepark ansprechen, die das selbe rad und/oder die selbe dämpfung haben und sich direkte tipps und erfahrungswerte holen.
generell ist zur dämpfungseinstellung zu sagen: jede strecke ist anders, hat andere anforderungen und deine dämpfung sollte dem angepasst sein.
ein generelles rezept gibt es nicht, womit du am besten klar kommst, findest du dann selbst herraus =)
hoffe geholfen zu haben und euch allen viel spaß auf den brettern


----------



## scox83 (14. Dezember 2009)

Genau...
Ray 4 Marinas Fahrtechniktipps...
Hat mir auch schon vor tödlichen Unfällen geholfen...


----------



## NC1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Da bedanke ich mich doch schonmal recht Herzlich für die Ratschläge, hört sich schonmal alles ziemlich hilfreich an. Ich komme dann evtl. mal auf dein Angebot zurück Marina =)


----------



## Kompostman (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde, dass das Gap der leichteste Sprung ist aber anyway.... Marina hat definitiv Recht damit, dass du einfach herkommen und fahren solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (14. Dezember 2009)

kein ding, einfach mailen =)
das gap ist auch vom springen her nicht schwer, aber die überwindung ist schon präsent.
am einfachsten würd ich sagen ist der anfangsdouble


----------



## Deinachbar (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja genau und so wies Marina ratschlagt,hab Ichs auch gelernt 
Fahre selber erst seit September und bis auf den großen Gap hab Ichs auch schon raus!
Einfach paar Leuten hinterherflitzen und mit den Augen stehlen!!
greetz Alex


----------



## heat (17. Dezember 2009)

weiss jemand ob da oben schnee liegt?


----------



## slayerrider (17. Dezember 2009)

gefühlt würde ich sagen: ja


----------



## Kompostman (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja, liegt.


----------



## heat (19. Dezember 2009)

okay, jetzt liegt hier aus so eispulverschnee in Karlsruhe. Ist wohl recht risikoreich da aufzubrechen und innen Park zu gehn^^


----------



## Kompostman (19. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch aber bestimmt interessant jetzt mal zu fahren. Ich hoffe, dass der Schnee am Montag noch liegt. Dann werde ich es mal versuchen.


----------



## MatschMeister (19. Dezember 2009)

na frisch würd ich sagen knapp vor wildbad aufm berg 4cm neuschnee und angenehme -15°C   

MatschMeister


----------



## heat (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja die Minusgrade sind halt echt heftig! Die halten mich grade davon ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (19. Dezember 2009)

Also unten in der Stadt kamen über Nacht ca 8 cm Neuschnee dazu und angenehme -10Grad sprichts Thermometer!!


----------



## beat (19. Dezember 2009)

Leute, der Komposter meint's ernst! 

Mal sehen, vielleicht komme ich ihn am Montag ja begleiten...


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Dezember 2009)

würde auch gerne mal wieder nach Wildbad...
Komme gerade vom radeln zurück. Bei den Temperaturen ( -10,5 Grad ) kannst du das Ansprechverhalten von meinen Federgabeln getrost vergessen.


----------



## Marina (20. Dezember 2009)

wildbad mit schnee is kein großer spaß^^* also wenn im wald auch liegt, dann schonmal viel freude im steinfeld... hab da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...
aber solangs im wald noch geht, kannste super fahren, das erste frreie stück (raceline/donnerbalken) is halt einw enig interessant, weil du nichts siehst, aber dann gehts.


----------



## Mr.Colliemon (25. Dezember 2009)

Ein servus an alle ,, und frohes Fest.

Weis jemand wie die Streckenverhältnisse in Wildbad sind ? Hatt es den Schnee weggespült? Wollte morgen eventuell preschen.
Wäre lässig wenn sich jemand melden könnte.

greez luk


----------



## Deinachbar (26. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn Ich so zum Fenster rausschaue,Schnee liegt sogut wie keiner mehr,blauer Himmel,Bombenwetter!!
Wenns Wetter morgen genauso is,werd Ich mich etwas auf der Strecke rumtreiben!!!
Jetz mal schnell noch ne Speiche reinwursteln,Bike wieder zusammenbasteln und betriebsbereit 
greetz Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (26. Dezember 2009)

Da ich grad winterferien hab und i überhaupst keinen Bock auf skifahn hab wär i mi am Dienstag vl. nach Wildbad haun. Da Park hat ja unter da Woche auch offen oder nur am Wochenende? Vom Wetter her sollt ja a koa schnee mehr liegen oda täusch i mi da? Werd wascheinlich a richtige Matschschlacht werdn


----------



## slayerrider (26. Dezember 2009)

auch unter der Woche. Wildbad hat immer offen....


----------



## IBKer (26. Dezember 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> auch unter der Woche. Wildbad hat immer offen....


Danke für deine Antwort. Das hei´t am Dienstag wird Wildbad gerockt 

ist sonst noch wer am Dienstag vor ort? 

greets


----------



## Mr.Colliemon (26. Dezember 2009)

also Dh1 ist bis zum Gangbang zugeschneit, ab da gehts aber .
Echt zum kotzen im Tal keine Flocke weit und breit, sobald man oben ist alles weiß. 

naja über nacht soll laut wetter.com nichts herunterkommen, schaut morgen jemand vorbei??

Greez Luk


----------



## IBKer (26. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Colliemon schrieb:


> also Dh1 ist bis zum Gangbang zugeschneit, ab da gehts aber .
> Echt zum kotzen im Tal keine Flocke weit und breit, sobald man oben ist alles weiß.
> 
> naja über nacht soll laut wetter.com nichts herunterkommen, schaut morgen jemand vorbei??
> ...



hmm... lohnt sich eine 400 km weite anreise ?  
bei uns geht derzeit nämlich mal gar nichts auser rodlbahnen aber auf sowas hab i keinen bock.


----------



## Mr.Colliemon (26. Dezember 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> hmm... lohnt sich eine 400 km weite anreise ?
> bei uns geht derzeit nämlich mal gar nichts auser rodlbahnen aber auf sowas hab i keinen bock.



Jo also es ist auf jeden fall Fahrbar,, wenn dir bisschen Schnee nichts ausmacht dann schwing die Hufen .

Bin morgen auch am Start.

P.S Weis jemand wie ich ein Benutzerbild reinsetzte? checks irgendwie nicht

greez Luk


----------



## Deinachbar (27. Dezember 2009)

Sooo Leutz !!!
Ich kom gerade vom Berg naja is net schlecht aber der Schnee nervt schon etwas,finde Ihn zu Pulverig,der Donnerbalken war Lustig zu fahren und die Rechtskurve paar Meter weiter recht spaßig! 
Im großen und ganzen Fahrbar 
Der Schaffner meinte es waren heute schon 3 Biker da,die sind aber nur einmal gefahren!
Ich war der einsame Wolf )


----------



## Schreiner (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin zurück im Sattel ;-)

Schlüsselbein hällt, heute erste Tour nach der OP

Wildbad ab Februar, da darf ich wieder stürzen ;-) Juhuu


----------



## Kompostman (27. Dezember 2009)

Yeah! Welcome back Chris!


----------



## Deinachbar (28. Dezember 2009)

Da schließ Ich mich doch glatt an!!
Freut mich
Wir sehn Uns im Februar,aber das mit den Verletzungen lässt bitte schön bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (31. Dezember 2009)

Die DH´s waren heute super zu fahren und Schnee lag keiner mehr!!
Soferns nicht wieder mit schneien anfängt,klasse Streckenverhältnisse!!
Ich wünsche Euch nen guten Rutsch
greetz Alex


----------



## Deleted 115359 (31. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil, wär auch gern dort gewesen. Ab Samstag solls aber ja wieder kälter werden und schneien =(,
najaa, allen einen guten Rutsch und ein Verletzungsfreies 2010 

ride On!


----------



## Marina (2. Januar 2010)

wir versuchens morgen mal, ist jemand da?


----------



## Deinachbar (3. Januar 2010)

Hey Marina 
Wenn das morgen,der Sonntag gewesen sein soll,negativ!!
Wir haben im Tal an die ca 10 cm Schnee,hat in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag geschneit.


----------



## Marina (3. Januar 2010)

haben wir dann auch gesehen  war lustig, nicht wirklich sinnvoll aber eine "abfahrt" lang saukomisch^^


----------



## Heili (14. Januar 2010)

Gutn Abend,
ich hab vor in diesem Sommer zum ersten Mal nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren. Das wäre mein erster Bikepark Besuch. Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher ob ich mir das schon zu trauen kann. 
Ich hab hier auch noch ein video von einem meiner Hometrails (bin nicht ich in dem Video)[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSG-JXnKh6c[/nomedia]
Da bin ich schon recht zügig unterwegs.
Achso, wann sollte ich ein Bike mieten? Kann man die schon im Voraus reservieren? Oder kann man sich auch vor Ort noch nach einem erkundigen


----------



## DickesB (15. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Achso, wann sollte ich ein Bike mieten? Kann man die schon im Voraus reservieren? Oder kann man sich auch vor Ort noch nach einem erkundigen




Grüß dich,
1.) dein link funktioniert nicht (zumindest bei mir).
2.) Bike kannst du vorher reservieren, aber nicht im Winter, da zu dieser Zeit der Shop/Verleihstation zu hat... (insofern ich da richtig informiert bin)
3.) Der Wildbader Dh ist fahrtechnisch echt schwer, aber wenn du darauf nicht zurecht kommst, ist der Biker X eine tolle Alternative...
Also umsonst wirst du nicht anreisen...
4.) Weiter Infos www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de
5.) Ich bin auch nicht der ultimative DH Crack, aber runter kommen tu ich auch... (OK, auch wenn ich einmal den Notarzt zu Hilfe hatte... ) 
Aber keine Angst, das lag wohl eher daran, dass man keinen Drop springen sollte, wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt die Eier noch nicht an der richtigen Stelle hat...
6.) Gehe nicht alleine, sondern nehm erfahrene Biker mit, bzw. schließe dich welchen an, da du nur dann auch wirklich schnell lernst...


----------



## IBKer (15. Januar 2010)

DickesB schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 1.) dein link funktioniert nicht (zumindest bei mir).


vor dem youtube link ist noch irgend eine mtb-news adresse eingegebn worden deshalb geht des nit aber des muss dann glaub i da richtige link zum video sein : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSG-JXnKh6c"]YouTube- freeride strommast[/ame]


----------



## Knorze (15. Januar 2010)

naja bad wildbad ist nicht im geringsten mit eurem trail zu vergleichen. ich denke nicht das du auf dem dh sonderlich spass haben wirst, da dieser doch sehr anspruchsvoll ist und einen gewissen grundspeed vorraussetz um ihn schön fahren zu können.
aber mach dir selbst ein bild draus
zur not ist der biker x ja auch noch da

p.s. der typ in dem video is ja echt sau cool, ohne helm zu fahren ist echt klasse- mach weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (15. Januar 2010)

> p.s. der typ in dem video is ja echt sau cool, ohne helm zu fahren ist echt klasse- mach weiter so


DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht, deswegn hab ich auch betont, dass das nicht ich bin.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten und das berichtigen des Links ;-)
In Bad Wildbad gibts ja auch noch die 2 Freeride Strecken. Wie sind die so?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht, deswegn hab ich auch betont, dass das nicht ich bin.
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten und das berichtigen des Links ;-)
> In Bad Wildbad gibts ja auch noch die 2 Freeride Strecken. Wie sind die so?



Der Kärcher Freeride ist zum warm fahren geeignet, den anderen Freeride zu erwähnen lohnt sich fast nicht ( abgesehen vom Steilstück )


----------



## Marina (15. Januar 2010)

ach jungs ihr übertreibt immer voll was den dh angeht... da kommt jeder runter, nicht immer schnell, aber jeder kommt runter.
ich hab schon n mädl aufm cc-bike da runterkutschiert, das geht =)
immer rantrauen, ich spiel gerne guide^^
die freerides sind zum kotzen...


----------



## Heili (15. Januar 2010)

> immer rantrauen, ich spiel gerne guide


Danke ;-) ich werd auf dich zurück kommen


----------



## Deinachbar (16. Januar 2010)

Hey Leutz
Da schließ Ich mich an und @Marina,genau runter kommen sie Alle 
Ich hatte auch gute Guids und das macht Sinn!
Bevors aber mit Euch auf en Berg geht,bitte Meldung machen..will mit


----------



## Heili (16. Januar 2010)

Alles kla ;-)
ich denke ich werd in den Pfingstferien mal gehn. Und in Den Sommerferien statte ich Todtnau vielleicht noch eienn besuch ab ;-)
PS: Ich finds echt klasse, dass sich gleich so viele Melden =) Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (16. Januar 2010)

Um das zusammenzufassen. Nach Wildbad geht man um DH zu fahren!
Die Biker X ist mal ganz witzig zwischen durch. Die FR Strecken sind fürn Arsch.


----------



## DickesB (16. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Und in Den Sommerferien statte ich Todtnau vielleicht noch eienn besuch ab ;-)



Plan das mal noch nicht fix in deinen Kalender ein, da weis noch niemand so ganz genau wie es denn weiter geht... Todtnau hat sich in den letzten Monaten nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert...
Aber als "Anfänger" würde ich Winterberg in deinen Kalender eintragen, der Park ist wie geschaffen für alle die nicht auf höchstem Niveau fahren...
Na ja, tut ja eigentlich nichts zur Sache...


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Alles kla ;-)
> ich denke ich werd in den Pfingstferien mal gehn. Und in Den Sommerferien statte ich Todtnau vielleicht noch eienn besuch ab ;-)
> PS: Ich finds echt klasse, dass sich gleich so viele Melden =) Vielen Dank



Wenn du nicht in der Nähe von Todtnau wohnst, dann lass es. Die Dh ist lustig aber nur wegen der Dh dahin zu fahren...eher nicht. 
Nimm dir ( wie schon erwähnt ) Winterberg vor oder Lac Blanc.


----------



## Heili (16. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber das ist halt wieder so weit weg. Ausser jemand aus meiner näheren Umgebung (Karlsruhe) könnte mich mit nehmen. Das wäre natürlich genial


----------



## Marina (17. Januar 2010)

todtnau rockt, nach wie vor, aber ich glaub das brauchen wir nemme diskutieren, ich find es lohtn sich auf jeden fall: zum anfahren ein super dh, je schneller du wirst, desto schwieriger isses, bietet sich also durchaus an!
trau dich ruhig an wildbad als deinen ersten dh, war bei mir auch so und ich habs auch überlebt  der große vorteil is, wenn du mit was schwererem anfängst, fallen dir andere strecken leichter =)


----------



## Schreiner (17. Januar 2010)

Meine DH Premiere war auch in Wildbad des geht schon.

Ansonstzen kurze News zu meinem Schlüsselbein, miene Titanplatte is gebrochen und ich muss nochmal unters Messer. Wird noch ne weile dauern bis ich wieder in Wildbad fahren werde


----------



## Myrkskog (17. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann - Gute Besserung!
Wie hast du denn das geschafft?


----------



## Schreiner (17. Januar 2010)

Zu früh zu hart gearbeitet und etwas schwer gelupft.......


----------



## Deinachbar (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch mit Bad W. angefangen...
Ich find den DH klasse!!
@Schreiner...der doofe Fels stand aber auch echt weit raus...vergiß net das dein Safetyjacket nächstes mal dabei hast 
Trotzdem noch gute Besserung,wird als nix mit frühestens Feb.!?
Todtnau kenn Ich noch nicht aber wie Winterberg wird er dieses Jahr mal angetestet!!
greetz aus em regnerische Wildbad


----------



## mr proper (19. Januar 2010)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Zu früh zu hart gearbeitet und etwas schwer gelupft.......


Arbeiten is schei$e!
Wünsch gute Besserung und schöne Grüße aus dem Zentrum der Macht, schon dich mal n bissel. Gewonnen haste so leider nix Hoff ja das sobald dit Weiße Zeuch verschwunden is ich mal wieder vorbei schauen kann Und man sich mal wieder sieht dan aber wieder uffm Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (20. Januar 2010)

Todtnau wird überarbeitet: News. Lac Blanc ist ja auch nicht sooo weit weg...der soll ja auch ganz interessant sein.

@schreiner: son mist! ist denn der knochen heil geblieben oder ist der mit der Platte gebrochen?


----------



## Marina (20. Januar 2010)

@gu: wie gehts dem frauchen denn derzeit? wie stets mitm downhillen 2010?


----------



## Schreiner (21. Januar 2010)

Knochen ist so wie es aussieht heil geblieben.
Am 29 werde ich nochmal operiert und die machen den Titanschrott raus und wenn der knochen ohne hällt is alles gut. Dann noch vier Wochen warten bis die schraubenlöcher zu sind und dann is gut.


----------



## Myrkskog (21. Januar 2010)

Der gehts wieder ganz gut und sie sollte wieder fit sein. Im Moment ist sie allerdings noch am überlegen, ob sie 2010 wieder Rennen fahren will.


----------



## heat (21. Januar 2010)

Lac Blanc ist spitze! Nur mal so angemerkt!


----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2010)

rennen müssen ja nich sein. haben ihr ja mehr stress als spaß beschert, oder? wenn dann wieder zurück zu uns in die hobbyklasse, weniger stress, mehr spaß =)
leuteeee ich will, dass wieder saison is!!! wildbad ruft nach mir...


----------



## Kompostman (25. Januar 2010)

Aber noch ganz leise zur Zeit...


----------



## heat (25. Januar 2010)

Haha, mich nervts auch total ab! Jetzt hats auch noch wieder geschneit. Vor dem Trip nach Nizza und Umgebung in der allerersten Märzwoche geht wohl nichts hier...


----------



## Znarf (28. Januar 2010)

Tag Leute,

weiß einer wie lange es denn Bikepark-Bad Wildbad schon gibt?

Damit meine ich nicht nur den Bikepark in der jetzigen Form, sondern wann wurde angefangen dort mit dem Lift hoch und dem Rad wieder runterzufahren?

1990? 95? 2000?


Bin für Infos sehr dankbar

Grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Colliemon (28. Januar 2010)

Servus, Weiß jemand wie ich auf der Startseite , (das Foto der Woche ) hochladen kann??


----------



## Marina (31. Januar 2010)

das foto der woche? das lädst nicht du hoch...
ich glaub seit ca 10 jahren gibts den bikepark,wenn ich mich nicht täusche... ob da vorher schon befördert wurde kriegste sicher bei den lockführern der bergbahn raus =)


----------



## Kompostman (1. Februar 2010)

Schick als Bildvorschlag an einen der Mods.


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe auch aufm DH in Wildbad angefangen!! Ich finde den DH garnicht so schlimm. Und als Anfänger kommt man da auch locker runter  das ist kein Thema. Da muss ich aber auch mal wieder hin, sonst war ich immer in Lac Blanc unterwegs^^ Den Park kann ich nur weiter empfehlen  

Und heili den SMDH kann man einfach nicht mitn DH in WB vergleichen  da musste mal zur Teufelsmühle der Trail ist vergleichbar mitn DH.

Greetz


----------



## Heili (9. Februar 2010)

Ja, das hab ich mir schon so ged8 
wo ist der Trail?


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Februar 2010)

Ja der Trail ist oben in Bad Herrnalb aber wo es da lang geht weis ich nicht. Aber an was ich mich noch erinnern kann ist das ich ziemlich lange hochgeshoben habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn du die Strasse hoch gehst dann kommt irgendwann der Parkplatz vor der Fresshütte da oben, der mit der Sternenwarte. Da gehst dann einmal komplett über den Parkplatz und nimmst den einen Forstweg und fährst den immer lang, irgendwann kommt dann das Trail. Würd das aber erstmal ablaufen und anschauen. Das ist auch wirklich nicht ohne. Momentan kannste das aber eh vergessen. Da oben wird wohl noch nen halber Meter Schnee liegen. In Kaltenbronn auf der Skipiste sinds laut Website noch 60cm. Im März kannst dann mal damit rechnen da zu fahren.


----------



## Kompostman (11. Februar 2010)

Mit 20 oder 30cm Schnee macht der Weg aber richtig Laune!


----------



## Schreiner (11. Februar 2010)

Aber der weg gehört nicht in nen Wildbad tread denn wenn da ne ÜPortion Dh fahrer fahren is es bald vorbei.

Ich mag beides Wildbad und den genannten weg sie fordern aber etwas unterschiedliche fahrweisen in Bezug auf Rücksicht usw.....


----------



## BrEmBo. (27. Februar 2010)

abonniert


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, wie sieht es Schnee mäßig aus in Wildbad?


----------



## Marina (27. Februar 2010)

will auch wissen^^


----------



## mompere (28. Februar 2010)

Webcam vom Sommerberg zeigt noch ein bissl Schnee, dir frage halt noch wies weiter drin im Wald ausschaut auf der Strecke. Denk aber dass der größte Teil frei ist.

http://80.153.72.57/view/viewer_index.shtml


----------



## demo14 (1. März 2010)

hi leute, wisst ihr wann die anderen parks öffnen?


----------



## slayerrider (1. März 2010)

hast du schonmal was von Google gehört?
Wenn nicht: http://www.google.de
und da gibt man dann den Park ein:
z.B. Bad Wildbad
Und dann klickt man auf das Ergebnis und dann sucht man auf der Homepage nach Öffnungszeiten.
Ist also alles relativ einfach.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> hast du schonmal was von Google gehört?
> Wenn nicht: http://www.google.de
> und da gibt man dann den Park ein:
> z.B. Bad Wildbad
> ...



Du machst es dir da aber schon ein bisschen einfach --->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (3. März 2010)

*Hallo Freunde*
Ich hab den Berg gerade unsicher gemacht...
Also der DH 1 ist von der Startrampe bis zum Steinfeld noch Schneebedeckt und nicht fahrbar,ab dort klasse und kein Schnee weit und breit.
Den DH 2 kann man ab dem Zwischeneinstieg Super und ohne Probleme fahren,liegt kaum Laub und Boden ist nicht gefroren!
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt,kein Schnee fällt und die Temperaturen über 0grad bleiben ,werd Ich Sa und So ne weile fahren,vielleicht schließt sich noch jemand mit an.
Greetz Alex


----------



## scox83 (3. März 2010)

na das klingt doch m al sehr gut...
denke dass wir dann die nächsten wochen auch mal wieder dort eintrudeln werden...
bis dahin.

und danke für den statusbericht!


----------



## trailraider (8. März 2010)

hallo nachbar,
wie siehts denn aus auf dem berg? brauchts statt boxxer race die boxxer schneepflug? kam viel neuschnee dazu? danke für die info!


----------



## Deinachbar (8. März 2010)

Ja genau so isses
Wir haben ca 20cm liegen,wenn dann nur mit der Schneepflug oderm Schlitten fahrbar,lach!


----------



## trailraider (8. März 2010)

es is übel, der winter will sich einfach nicht verpissen...also halt übernächstes wochenende nach finale. und im tessin könnte der tamaro dann auch so langsam wieder schneefrei werden...aber wildbad wär halt schon mal wieder was!


----------



## BrEmBo. (8. März 2010)

hmm... 6grad hier auf 90m ü NN.. das mit dem schnee in wibad wird noch dauern..


----------



## Switch-Rider (8. März 2010)

wirds da am wochende wieder gehn in wildbad am sonntag vllt?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. März 2010)

Das glaub ich nicht...bei den Temparaturen dauert das noch deutlich länger als bis Sonntag...

LEIDER...


----------



## slayerrider (8. März 2010)

never ever...
Da schmiltz diese Woche nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (9. März 2010)

Also wies aussieht haben die Jungz vollkommen recht.Ist viel zu Kalt.
Der Schnee hat keine Lust zu gehn.
Werde aber Lagebericht erstatten wenns wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## Switch-Rider (10. März 2010)

okay gut danke


----------



## FGRacing66 (15. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
wirds dieses Wochenende fahrbar sein?
Lg Felix


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. März 2010)

könnt glaub knapp werden naja mal sehn


----------



## BrEmBo. (15. März 2010)

hier im rheinmain gebiet momentan 11grad und sonnenschein mit wolken am himmel... das bräuchten wir in wibad -.-


----------



## Kompostman (15. März 2010)

Kommt ja in den nächsten Tagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (15. März 2010)

Hey Leutz
Also Wetter is gut,wenn Wir Glück haben dann könnts am WE fahrbar sein!!
Werd spätestens Freitag Abend ne Meldung machen wie die Strecke zu fahren ist,bzw aussieht!
greetz Alex
Aso.....Saison beginnt Ende März


----------



## BrEmBo. (15. März 2010)

hoffe ja, dann werde ich am we mal runterkommen


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. März 2010)

mal kurze allgemeine frage vllt weiß das ja jmd hier wie ist das mit saisonkarten wo kauft man die oder wie beantragt man die und ab wann sind die gültig?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. März 2010)

Ich hab auch ne Frage...?

Ist der Bikepark geschlossen und ihr fahrt nur auf gut Glück, daß euch die komische Talstation Kiosk Tussi nicht erwischt, oder kann man ganz offiziell Wintertickets kaufen?


----------



## Kompostman (15. März 2010)

Man ganz offiziell Wintertickes kaufen. Man kann sogar einmal mit der Bahn hochfahren um sich die Strecke anzuschauen. So wurde es zumindest bisher gehandhabt...


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. März 2010)

auserdem is in dem Kiosk ein Mann  ja aber die Tageskarte kostet 15 Euro is Arschteuer lieber Einzelfahrten kaufen


----------



## funbiker9 (15. März 2010)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> auserdem is in dem Kiosk ein Mann  ja aber die Tageskarte kostet 15 Euro is Arschteuer lieber Einzelfahrten kaufen



Da war auch eine Frau am Kiosk Talstation...hab die da 2-3 mal gesehen und die hatte einen knall weg. Der Mann ist ja ganz in Ordnung....aber egal.



@Kompostman

Danke das wollte ich wissen.


----------



## slayerrider (16. März 2010)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> auserdem is in dem Kiosk ein Mann  ja aber die Tageskarte kostet 15 Euro is Arschteuer lieber Einzelfahrten kaufen



das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht erlaubt, aber vlt. jetzt im Winter...


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. März 2010)

hat doch neulich der deinachbar gemacht als wir da waren


----------



## Deinachbar (16. März 2010)

Also wenn Ihr mehr als 5 mal fahrt in der Wintersaison solltet Ihr ne Tageskarte für 15Euro kaufen
Jede Einzelfahrt kostet 3 Euro mit dem Bike
Die Saisonkarte kannst *hier*beantragen und kostet 209 bzw 269 Euro
Sommersaison: von Ende März 2010 bis einschl. 01.11.2010
täglich von 10.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr 
Ich hoffe soweit geholfen zu haben 
*....DER SCHNEE TAUT.....*
greetz Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (16. März 2010)

okay danka alex  wie viel schnee liegt noch?


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. März 2010)

Egaaaal wir sind soo viele dieses Wochenende den restlichen schnee shredden wir weg 
Freu mich schon voll!


----------



## Deinachbar (17. März 2010)

Hey Jungz
Ich kom gerade vom Berg
Fahren war großteils nicht möglich,erst ab dem unteren 4tel wars frei!
Ca 15 cm schweren nassen Schnee auf der Piste,rutschig wie Sau,aber Ich hoffe das bis Freitag noch etwas wegtaut!
Ich wieder Meldung....nimmt mal einer nen Klappspaten mit ;-)


----------



## Marina (17. März 2010)

achja... saisonkarte gibts wohl dieses jahr auch wieder für mich =)
meldung wenn der schnee weg is!!!! 
wenn mein umbaukit für die nabe noch rechtzeitig kommt will ich sonntag rocken gehn!


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Hey Jungz
> Ich kom gerade vom Berg
> Fahren war großteils nicht möglich,erst ab dem unteren 4tel wars frei!
> Ca 15 cm schweren nassen Schnee auf der Piste,rutschig wie Sau,aber Ich hoffe das bis Freitag noch etwas wegtaut!
> Ich wieder Meldung....nimmt mal einer nen Klappspaten mit ;-)



Am Wochenende solls ja regnen...das wird dem Schnee den Rest geben  *freude*

Thank's für die Info's


----------



## scox83 (17. März 2010)

wenns passt kommen wir auch...

ab steinfeld sollts halt frei sein...


----------



## Marina (18. März 2010)

wird wohl erst nächste woche soweit sein...


----------



## FGRacing66 (18. März 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> wird wohl erst nächste woche soweit sein...



Pessimist oderso 
Regen+Sonnenschein+Warme Temperaturen= Schnee weg 
Wo's Problem?!?


----------



## mr proper (19. März 2010)

Ich könnte auch die nächsten Sonntage mal vorbei schauen, muß ich nur rechtzeitig wissen welchen damit ich das Board aus dem Auto hol und das Rad rein tue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (19. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde
Die Freerides sind noch zu!
Der DH 2 ist fahrbar...ohne Schnee!
DH 1 (IXS)ist bis zum Steinfeld noch leicht Schneebedeckt,haben aber heute ne soweit gute Spur reingezogen....Also fahren könnte man ab dem Zwischeneinstieg,sprich ab den Schranken.
Ich denke Ich werd morgen nochmal auf der Strecke sein.
greetz


----------



## eyny (19. März 2010)

Wo bekomme ich denn die Liftkarten? in der Talstation oder im Laden oben?


----------



## Switch-Rider (19. März 2010)

Hi
also ich muss kuken das ich heute meine Bremsen zum laufen bekomm dann bin cih morgen warscheinlich in Wildbad


----------



## ActionGourmet (19. März 2010)

Wir sind auch da. Werden Samtag und Sonntag fahren. ich hoffe es pisst nicht so arg. 
Bin mit meiner "neuen" rollenden wohnung unterwegs. Klopft mal an wenn ihr mich seht.
Wir sind mit einem weißen Demo und einem grünen Solid mission9 unterwegs. 

See u


----------



## ActionGourmet (19. März 2010)

Damit Ihr mich auch erkennt und nicht nen alten opa aus seiner rollenden wohnung klopft.


----------



## mr proper (21. März 2010)

Bericht bitte, überlege nächsten Sonntag 28.03. an stelle des Boardes endlich mal wieder die Räder ein zu packen.
Richtig fette Saisoneopening Wildbad wär mal was richtig feines
Wenn ich nich allein fahren müßte würd ich Thale absagen, dit is zur Zeit mein aktuellster Sonntag Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (21. März 2010)

Also. Der DH 1 ist ab Schranke fast frei. Sollte spätestens Dienstag aller Schnee weg sein. Weiter oben war ich nicht, war zu faul  
DH 2 ist nichts o mein Ding.
War aber recht cool heute. Nette Leute. Markus Klausmann hat seinen neuen DHler gassi geführt. Nett drauf der Typ.


----------



## Marina (21. März 2010)

samstag war feini bis auf den doofen sturz... bin mal sowas von nemme in form, aber ab der zweiten abfahrt gings wieder besser =)
nächste woche vielleicht nochmal, aber eigentlich will ich warten, bis die saisonkarte gilt, weil ich die 15euro echt nicht ganz einsehe von gradmal 10-16.30Uhr.


----------



## mr proper (21. März 2010)

GOOOOOIL,
mal schauen wer noch so Böcke hatt, werd sehr warscheinlich So mal runtergeballert kommen

Endlich wieder Rad fahren!!!


----------



## Kompostman (22. März 2010)

Sehr fein!


----------



## Schreiner (22. März 2010)

Wenn Ihr alle da seid mal schauen ob ich mein Mädel überreden kann nen Fotoausflug nach Wildbad zu machen.

Müsste dringend mit der neuen Cam üben bevor ich wieder ganz Fit bin und es an den gardasee geht.


----------



## IBKer (22. März 2010)

also ich plane dass ich sonntag und montag oder montag und dienstag nach wildbad komme.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. März 2010)

So also mal schaun vlt kommen mein Bruder und ich am Sa oder So, tendiere dann doch leiber zu So mal schaun wie fit ich am Sa bin 

Ride on man sieht sihc Wiba


----------



## mr proper (23. März 2010)

So, Beschluß is gefast, ich werd So Wildbad einreiten. Mein Pudel is och schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Deinachbar (23. März 2010)

Finde Ich Klasse,Saison fängt auch Sonntag an!!!
Wir sehn Uns


----------



## Myrkskog (24. März 2010)

Ja und mit was fährst du dann, wenn du dein Gambler verkauft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (24. März 2010)

Solange Ich den Gambler noch habe fahr Ich auch damit,danach???
Mal sehn was mich so anlacht!
Demo 8,Intense,Trek...??


----------



## FGRacing66 (25. März 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Solange Ich den Gambler noch habe fahr Ich auch damit,danach???
> Mal sehn was mich so anlacht!
> Demo 8,Intense,Trek...??



Oder was was nich jeder 2. im Park hat  Ich weiß sagt einer dern Big Hit fährt aber trozdem....

Öhm ich bin am Sonntag auch da!


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. März 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Oder was was nich jeder 2. im Park hat  Ich weiß sagt einer dern Big Hit fährt aber trozdem....
> 
> Öhm ich bin am Sonntag auch da!



ist doch egal  die bikes werden ja nciht grundlos von jedem 2. gefahren oder? 

oder willst dir jez nen aldi rad kaufen weils in wiba keiner fährt


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. März 2010)

hab gerade letztes we wieder mein demo 8.1 2010 den DH1 runtergejagt. Kanns nur empfehlen, kein vergleich zum vorgänger fusion whiplash extreme


----------



## FGRacing66 (25. März 2010)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ist doch egal  die bikes werden ja nciht grundlos von jedem 2. gefahren oder?
> 
> oder willst dir jez nen aldi rad kaufen weils in wiba keiner fährt



Klar sind die geil auch vom Plv aber ich finde auch sowas wie Zumbi F44, Rotec RL 9 Morewood Makulu usw total geil!


----------



## mr proper (26. März 2010)

Pudel Power!


----------



## Deinachbar (26. März 2010)

Freu mich auch schon auf Sonntag,hoffentlich spielts Wetter mit.


----------



## Kompostman (26. März 2010)

Sieht ja eher nicht so aus. Hat vor zwei Stunden angefangen zu regnen...


----------



## Switch-Rider (26. März 2010)

ja aber bis sonntag ist ja noch zeit   das dauert noch über 24 stunden und solang wirds au net regnen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (26. März 2010)

Beim gemeldeten Wetter komme ich nihct zum Bilder machen, hätte manche von euch gerne wieder gesehen aber erst wenn die sonne auch scheint


----------



## Deinachbar (26. März 2010)

Bin heute gefahren,trotz dem bissel Wasser,ging gut! nur so am Rande...der Kärcher is noch im Umbau...aufen Bagger aufpassen!!!
Sofern jemand da runter schießt!
Für alle die nich kommen werden,have Fun!


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Bin heute gefahren,trotz dem bissel Wasser,ging gut! nur so am Rande...der Kärcher is noch im Umbau...aufen Bagger aufpassen!!!
> Sofern jemand da runter schießt!
> Für alle die nich kommen werden,have Fun!



Wird auf den DH's auch ausgebessert?


----------



## Deinachbar (26. März 2010)

Momentan nicht.
Aber soviel Ich weiß werden die DH´s auch die kommenden Wochen,Stellenweise,gerichtet.


----------



## IBKer (26. März 2010)

@ Deinachbar

wie ist den bei euch das Wetter so?

hatte geplant gehabt sonntags und montags nach wildbad zu fahren, jedoch ist es für mich eine weite anreise (ca. <400 km). lohnt sich di anreise oder wird das wetter am mittwoch donnerstag freitag oder samstags besser?

Lg. michael


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Momentan nicht.
> Aber soviel Ich weiß werden die DH´s auch die kommenden Wochen,Stellenweise,gerichtet.



 mutchas gracias senior. Du bist ja wirklich ständig up to date.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (26. März 2010)

prego,bin auch lieber draußen aufem Berg!!

Also Wetter hmmmm,heute gabs nur Schauer,momentan frischer Wind aber die kommenden Tage????!!!!
Mußt den Wetterdienst schauen,kanns nich vorhersagen!
Sry!


----------



## ActionGourmet (26. März 2010)

Wir sind voraussichtlich von Karfreitag bis Osternsonntag mit dem Wohnmobil in Wildbad. Noch jemand der oben übernachtet? Lets Party...


----------



## FGRacing66 (26. März 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Wir sind voraussichtlich von Karfreitag bis Osternsonntag mit dem Wohnmobil in Wildbad. Noch jemand der oben übernachtet? Lets Party...



Haha Bock hätt ich schon nur mit 15 is des n bissle kagge


----------



## BrEmBo. (26. März 2010)

alex? wenn alles gut läuft sin wir unter der woche paar tage da. ich und jan. jan kennst du noch nich. haste zeit?
meld dich ma per pn pls <333


----------



## Deinachbar (27. März 2010)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> alex? wenn alles gut läuft sin wir unter der woche paar tage da. ich und jan. jan kennst du noch nich. haste zeit?
> meld dich ma per pn pls <333



Kein Thema,Meldung machen!!

Noch ne kleine Info zum Wetter,als mal wieder ein Schauer und nen kühlen Wind bei 7 grad


----------



## Kompostman (27. März 2010)

Ich komme morgen mit Proper und noch einem Kollegen.


----------



## IBKer (27. März 2010)

ich komme auch morgen


----------



## Marina (27. März 2010)

wir sind morgen auch da =)
meine güte, in dem thread gehts ja mal richtig ab 
meine saisonkarte is bis dahin noch nich da... naja, was solls ich werds überleben.
bis morgeeeen!


----------



## Deinachbar (27. März 2010)

Ich bin Mir nich 100% sicher aber versuch morgen auch mal aufzutauchen!
Heute gabs als mal wieder kleine Schauer...aber Regenjacke an und gut is!

Wir sehn Uns....


----------



## Myrkskog (27. März 2010)

@Marina
Sag den Schaffnern doch einfach, dass du eine beantragt hast, dann sollten sie dich auch so fahren lassen. Dein Gesicht sollten sie ja kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (27. März 2010)

So Arbeit is erledigt, der Pudel is hinten im Transporter hat jetz auch einmal ganz Deutschland gesehen, der war bei jedem Zwischenstop aufgeregter.
Is schon geil wenn man sein Haustiewr die ganze Zeit bei der Arbeit mit rumkutschiert und einem jedes Mal einer ab geht wen man was aus dem Auto holt. Noch 250km und dan jibs noch n par kühle Biere bei Komposter.
Bis morgen freu mich schon so sehr.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (28. März 2010)

hello =)

war mega geil heut, sehr gelungen!!!
Hat jemand Bilder gemacht auf dem DH1, weils bei mir geblitzt hat?!? Wär cool. Kurz vor der ersten Holzbrücke.

greetz Paddy


----------



## scox83 (28. März 2010)

warst wohl einfach nur zu schnell paddy...


----------



## Lurnas (28. März 2010)

Außerdem wars DH1


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. März 2010)

Hallo 

lohnt es sich bei 2 1/2 Autofahrt die nächsten Tage mal vorbeizukucken?? 
Weil manche meinten das die Strecken nicht sooo gefplegt seien oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


mfg Rob


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)

Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Das wird sich das ganze jahr nicht ändern. Wenn man gepflegte Strecken sucht ist man in WB falsch.


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2010)

Wenn man ne DH strecke sucht die Mann und Maschine fordert ist man dafür in WB genau richtig 

Ich bin anfänger und ich liebe wildbad genau so stelle ich mir ne Dh strecke vor.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. März 2010)

Okay

macht es denoch Spaß die Freeride, Downhillstrecken zu fahren??
Weil so hört sich das ja nicht soo gut an... ich war letztes Jahr Geißkopf und die Freeride, Downhill STrecke war absolut Hammer hat vielleicht einer den direkten verglecih??

mfg Rob


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2010)

Die Freeride machen mir persöhnlich weniger Spaß, die beiden Dh´s finde ich super und machen definitiv spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (29. März 2010)

is was komplett anderes. Um in Wildbad flüssig runter zu kommen musst lange und hart daran arbeiten. Sie strecke is und bleibt für Fahrer und Bike durchaus anspruchsvoll da sie sehr technisch ist. Aber macht gut Laune!

Greetz


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)

nix für weicheier, das gegenteil zu Winterberg auch wenn die abkürzung gleich ist 

Vergiss die freerides, wenn dann die DHs!


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)

Dafür findest Du bei jeder Abfahrt eine neue Linie und die alte ist weg.... So gehts mir immer... spässel


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. März 2010)

danke für die schnellen antworten

plant von euch einer das We hinzufahren?? 
weil wenn bisschen mehr Leute da sind dann macht das sicher mehr fun.
Leider ist das Wetter für die kommenden Tage nicht soo viel versprechend..


mfg Rob


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)

wir sind wahrscheinlich fritag samstag dort, wenn mein kollege zeit hat. Wir übernachten im Wohnmobil am Shop. Nochjemand?


----------



## Marina (29. März 2010)

sind evtl fr da (oder in todtnau) und am so vermutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)

ist todtnau offen??? Finde nichts im Netz....

@marina tiefer respect für den drop in wildbad. Chapeau.


----------



## Marina (29. März 2010)

hab ich auch grad gesehn ich dussel^^ 23. april...
danke fürs kompliment =)


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)

Hab gerade im forum gesehen, in Todtnau ist Ski und Rodeln noch gut


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. März 2010)




----------



## Marina (29. März 2010)

ja doch aber hier gehts um wildbad 
in wildbad is guuuut, wird aber zeit, dass einige stellen mal gerichtet werden, werds dort mal ansprechen.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (29. März 2010)

Hat jetzt jemand Bilder gemacht am Sonntag? =D


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. März 2010)

Gut also ich werd Samstag acuh kommen

hoffe das noch paar andere vorort sind, 
Samstag schaut das Wetter noch ganz respektabel aus
*Morgens*

         					         					wolkig         					4 / 8°C
*Mittags*

         					         					leichter Regen - Schauer         					11 / 13°C
*Abends*

         					         					wolkig         					8 / 11°C

Sonntag ist nämlich von Morgens - Abends leichert Regenschauer angesagt also SAMSTAG 






mfg Rob


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. März 2010)

so weit kann man das wetter doch noch gar nicht genau vorhersagen ?!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. März 2010)

wetter.com schon


----------



## Marina (30. März 2010)

wetter.com suckt. der wetterbericht auf der bikeparkseite ist sehr präzise.
also wir sind fr und so am starrrrrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. März 2010)

Ja aber der zeigt nur eine 4Tages Prognose... das bringt mir noch nix und ich muss bisschen vorplanen....


----------



## Schreiner (30. März 2010)

Rain King kaufen, dann kannst auch bei regen kommen


----------



## Marina (30. März 2010)

ach quatsch, ging au mit minion super =)
kommt schon, also bissl regen kann einen ja wohl nich umbringen


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. März 2010)

kommt keiner Samstags??


----------



## ActionGourmet (30. März 2010)

ich bin fr und sa da


----------



## Switch-Rider (30. März 2010)

kurze frage hat den die bikesation oben auch donnerstags offen?


----------



## Kompostman (30. März 2010)

Ja, ich bin übermorgen da.



> Sommersaison: von Ende März 2010 bis einschl. 01.11.2010
> täglich von 10.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr
> 
> Die Streckenbenutzung ist nur in Verbindung mit einer gültigen Lift-/Bergbahnkarte und komplettem Protektorensatz (Helm, Brust- und Rückenpanzer, Ellbogen- und Knieschoner) erlaubt!
> ...


----------



## Switch-Rider (30. März 2010)

okay gut danke war nicht letztes jahr die bikesation nur am wochende offen?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. März 2010)

Was heißt eig. je nach Besucherzuahl?? also wieviel müssen kommen um das die Bergbahn jede 1/4 STunde hochfährt?? weil jede 1/2 STunde ist ja kacke wenn man dan grad runterkommt und die Berbahn fährt hoch und man muss ne halbe Stunde warten..,.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (30. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Was heißt eig. je nach Besucherzuahl?? also wieviel müssen kommen um das die Bergbahn jede 1/4 STunde hochfährt?? weil jede 1/2 STunde ist ja kacke wenn man dan grad runterkommt und die Berbahn fährt hoch und man muss ne halbe Stunde warten..,.



wenn amn einigermaßen schnell fährt dann schafft mans ganz locker immer zur nächsten bahn funktioniert eigentlich gut


----------



## BrEmBo. (31. März 2010)

werde am fr und am montag da sein.
deinachbar.. kommst ma vorbei?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (31. März 2010)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> wenn amn einigermaßen schnell fährt dann schafft mans ganz locker immer zur nächsten bahn funktioniert eigentlich gut


okay


----------



## Marina (31. März 2010)

das kommt immer drauf an, also bei 15bikern fahren se meinstens alle 15min.
solangs dazu au genug fußvolk gibt, aber das is meistens so =)


----------



## Kompostman (31. März 2010)

Bin morgen doch nicht am Start. Ich gebe Finale doch den Vorzug.


----------



## ActionGourmet (31. März 2010)

geht da schon was in Finale? Kein Schnee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (31. März 2010)

sorry, bin ich blöd, natürlich habe finale mit pds verwechselt sorry. bin ich blöd...


----------



## jonnitapia (31. März 2010)

HI komm auf der HP nicht weiter,Tel nimmt keiner ab und kann mich grad nich durchlesen sorry

Freitag 2.4 und Samstag 3.4 ist alles fahrbar (offen) oder?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (31. März 2010)

Naja als ich letzten Sonntag mal gefragt hatte haben die gesagt das die Kärcher Freeride noch in bearbeitung ist ich hoffe das sie Freitag fertig ist 
wie ist eig. die andere Freeride??

ihr habt recht das Wetter hat sich nochmal geändert als ich Montag in Wetter.com gekuckt hab sah es für Samstag deutlich besser aus xD naja ich werd also auch Freitag dabei sein , wenn nix dazwischen kommt


mfg Rob


----------



## *S.F.T.* (31. März 2010)

Hi

Ich war letzte saison öfters hier im fred...aber seit dem rennen nicht mehr wirklich.
könnt ihr mir mal kurz beschreiben was sich im bikepark so seit dem rennen getan hat? i-welche neuerungen?
i-welche neue sprünge oder so auf der dh?
des gap vom rennen is ja jetzt wieder weg oder?

danke SFT


----------



## Kompostman (31. März 2010)

Das geht schnell: Nichts hat sich geändert. Der oberste Sprung über den Weg ist wieder weg und sonst ist alles wie immer.


----------



## Marina (31. März 2010)

jub, keine änderungen, chaos nach wie vor im steinfeld, sonst alles beim alten, das gap steht noch, wären se ja auch schön blöd gewesen es abzureißen.
@jonni: ja ist offen.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (31. März 2010)

tha...das hab ich mir doch fast gedacht xD


----------



## FGRacing66 (31. März 2010)

bin von morgen abend bis samstag da!


----------



## ActionGourmet (1. April 2010)

wir wahrscheinlich auch mit dem womo am shop


FGRacing66 schrieb:


> bin von morgen abend bis samstag da!


----------



## FGRacing66 (1. April 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> wir wahrscheinlich auch mit dem womo am shop



Cool! Kleine Planänderung... freitag morgen - Samstag abend auch mim womo vorm Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (1. April 2010)

Wir sind am Samstag da, hardcore Hardtail Action nachdem ich mir am Sonntag bei der 2. Abfahrt den Dämpfer zerschossen hab


----------



## Marina (1. April 2010)

immer diese zigeuner 
tjaaaa lucas, wer halt ned fahren kann 
ht-action is hart^^ aber macht au saumäßig spaaaaß.
freu mich auf morgen, au wenn ich heut noch ziemlich platt bin... naja bis morgen wirds hoffentlich besser sein =)


----------



## jonnitapia (1. April 2010)

Wie schauts Wettermäßig denn so aus bis Samstag. Wetterdienste sind sich auch nich so einig... hat jemand nen lokales Bild?


----------



## ActionGourmet (1. April 2010)

wetterbericht auf der bikeparkseite ist gut. Bin leider nur heute abend mit dem womo am shop, werde morgen den ganzen tag im park sein und abends wieder die biege machen, da mein kollege am samstag arbeiten muß


----------



## Moritz.W (1. April 2010)

Ich will am Freitag nach Bad Wildbad und habe noch Platz im Auto!!
Wer also aus Heidelberg nach Bad Wildbad will wird gerne mitgenommen...
Einfach melden!!!


----------



## ms06-rider (1. April 2010)

Dann sin mer morgen 2 Tues Fahrer in Wildbad


----------



## Deinachbar (2. April 2010)

Hey Leutz
Ich werd mich heut auch auf der Strecke blicken lassen!!!
Momentan ist der Himmel etwas zugezogen aber Niederschlag solls kein geben.
Da unter 0 grad sieht man überall Frost.
Also Wildbad rockt...


----------



## blkmrkt (2. April 2010)

Wer hat denn heute auf der IXS Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Marina (2. April 2010)

Ich^^
Bist du der mit den türkisenen Schnürsenkeln?^^ Dann hab ich glaub ich was von dir, dauert aber no bissl ich lad dann, was ich hab in meine Galerie.
ich bin ned besonders professionell unterwegs, is die Kamera meines Freundes also bitte keine riesen Erwartungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blkmrkt (3. April 2010)

Haha türkisne Schnürsenkel..ja das bin ich...
Ja kein Streß...schaust halt mal


----------



## BigMountain86 (4. April 2010)

So, wir waren heute auch da...Marina war gegen Ende mit der Kamera bewaffnet auf dem BikerX


----------



## ActionGourmet (4. April 2010)

sehr geiles bild


----------



## Switch-Rider (4. April 2010)

sehr fett


----------



## svs (8. April 2010)

Weiß jemand ob der Kärcher Freeride dieses WE noch zu ist?


----------



## Marina (8. April 2010)

is das wichtig? 
ich denke fahren kannst du immer, wird halt vermutlich irgendwo n bagger rumstehn um den du rum musst, aber sonst is das nich das problem.
jemand am sonntag da?
Hoffe da bin ich mal wieder gesund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (8. April 2010)

Solang man fahren kann ist ok. Auf der Website steht halt dass er geschlossen ist.


----------



## Marina (8. April 2010)

musst dir dann vor ort anschauen, aber du kommst ja nicht nur wegen dem freeride =)


----------



## BigMountain86 (8. April 2010)

solltest du nicht lernen, anstatt im mtb-news rum zu surfen?

Aber sollte ich nicht lieber arbeiten? 

Na ja, am We auf jeden Fall wieder Wildbad!


----------



## Marina (8. April 2010)

tssss, komm du mir mal nach hause 
btw beantworte meine sms^^

ok, schluss mit offtopic...
hoffentlich sonntag wildbad =)


----------



## heat (8. April 2010)

Fettes Bild!

Muss unbedingt mal noch vorbeischauen, vll am WE! Wetter soll ja noch relativ gut bleiben!


----------



## Deleted 115359 (8. April 2010)

Sers

Wer geil heut. mal wieder mega das gute Wetter.
Wer hat nochmal die Bilder heute gemacht?

Greetz


----------



## hofschalk (8. April 2010)

falls du die an der dh meinst, dass war der ride-fx....


----------



## Deleted 115359 (9. April 2010)

Okay, Danke!


----------



## luckshotbot (9. April 2010)

http://sommerbergbahn.de/
Nächstes Jahr öffnet der Park wohl erst ab mitte des Sommers, die Bergbahn wird umgebaut


----------



## funbiker9 (9. April 2010)

luckshotbot schrieb:


> http://sommerbergbahn.de/
> Nächstes Jahr öffnet der Park wohl erst ab mitte des Sommers, die Bergbahn wird umgebaut



Ach du Schei$$e....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (9. April 2010)

na super....


----------



## Marina (9. April 2010)

ich muss meinen Post revidieren, habe gerade Post bekommen =)

"Hallo Marina,

wollte Dir nur kurz auf direktem Wege eine Rückmeldung zu Deinem Posting im
Forum geben.

Die Absperrungen an den Schildern - wie jetzt gerade z.B. am Kärcher
Freeride - haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung und machen Sinn. Nicht nur, weil
es durch Arbeitsgeräte etc. zu Verletzungen kommen kann. Oder weil auch
sonst noch Baumaterial auf der Strecke liegt. Aber auch insbesondere
dadurch, dass das neue Material, welches mühselig in stundenlanger Arbeit
auf die Strecken geschleppt wird, erst noch abtrocknen muss und sich setzen
sollte. Wenn man da gleich wieder drüber brettert, war die ganze Arbeit für
die Katz.
Daher wäre es schön, wenn Ihr die Absperrungen berücksichtigen würdet.

Vielen Dank und bis bald wieder mal

Charlotte"

Bitte beachten!


----------



## funbiker9 (9. April 2010)

So das haste nun davon


----------



## Marina (9. April 2010)

jep, kaum was gesagt schon auf die fresse bekommen 
hab ihr auch mal ein paar sätze zum zustand der dh-strecken geschrieben... und warum alle energie und alles geld auf dem freeride verpulvert wird.
bin auf ihre antwort gespannt. wäre schön, endlich mal eine qualifizierte stellungnahme von jemandem zu haben =)


----------



## funbiker9 (9. April 2010)

Den Freeride richten die bestimmt für das 10jährige Jubiläum her. Warum sonst so einen riesen Aufwand für den Freeride? Zum warm fahren taugt der, aber für mehr auch nicht.  Fand die IXS DH letzten Freitag gar nicht so übel...allerdings ein paar spontane Schlaglöcher sollte man schon mal ein bisschen auffüllen.


----------



## Marina (11. April 2010)

haben das mti dem freeride nunmal erörtert, charlotte sagte mir das wäre vorallem für die fahrtechnikkurse wichtig um eben den teilnehmern auch ein bisschen freeride nöher zu bringen und eine niesche zu schließen zwischen bikerx und der schon etwas anspruchenren downhillstrecke. versteh ich absolut, habe ich bisher so noch nicht gesehen.
habe ihr aber auch nun meinen standpunkt auch versucht ein wenig näher zu bringen. wir wollen ja alle, dass es wildbad noch lange gibt und der standard gehalten und gesteigert wird =)


----------



## Martha (12. April 2010)

luckshotbot schrieb:


> http://sommerbergbahn.de/
> Nächstes Jahr öffnet der Park wohl erst ab mitte des Sommers, die Bergbahn wird umgebaut



Nee, das steht ja schon länger fest und auch, dass dann ein Shuttle für die komplette Übergangszeit angeboten wird.


----------



## Marina (12. April 2010)

dann aber zwei shuttlewägen, oder? denn der eine als ergänzung ist ja immer gut, aber nur einer wird glaub eng^^


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. April 2010)

Ich war am WE in Beerfelden. Die shutteln mit Linienbussen (mit teilweise ausgebauten Sitzen und Stangen). Ist eigendlich ideal, da auf einen Rutsch gleich 30 Mann bzw. Frau inkl. Rad mitkommen und kein Anhänger oder ähnliches von Nöten ist.-  Mir tut nur das Busunternehmen leid, die Abends die Sauerei im Bus (läßt sich nicht vermeiden) wieder wegmachen müssen. Ob die Busse zusätzlich im normalen Linienverkehr laufen, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (12. April 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Ob die Busse zusätzlich im normalen Linienverkehr laufen, kann ich nicht sagen.



Ich bezweifle, dass die Busse die in BF im Einsatz sind überhaupt noch über den TÜV kommen


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. April 2010)

ich muß ja mit denen nur berghochfahren! wie die runterkommen, deren sache... Wobei Du hast Recht!


----------



## Marina (12. April 2010)

schreibs haltmal als anregung an den bikepark, wieso nicht =)


----------



## Martha (13. April 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> dann aber zwei shuttlewägen, oder? denn der eine als ergänzung ist ja immer gut, aber nur einer wird glaub eng^^



Da hast du Recht. Bestimmt sind es zwei, wobei ein Hänger mit entsprechendem Aufbau auch gut wäre. Dann gäbe es auch keine verdreckten Busse, die einer sauber machen muss....


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. April 2010)

Die meisten Hänger-Bike-Varianten die ich bisher gesehen habe zerschrammen die Bikes noch schlimmer als der Transport im Bus. Blöd ist auch, dass im Bus die Sitze nicht ausgebaut werden. Dann würde man sicherlich 30 Mann/Frau in ein Gefährt bekommen.

Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob man in Bus-Shuttle-Situationen nicht irgendeinem Studentekopp einen Zehner pro Stunde in die Hand drückt und sich exclusiv shutteln läßt!


----------



## Martha (13. April 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Die meisten Hänger-Bike-Varianten die ich bisher gesehen habe zerschrammen die Bikes noch schlimmer als der Transport im Bus. Blöd ist auch, dass im Bus die Sitze nicht ausgebaut werden. Dann würde man sicherlich 30 Mann/Frau in ein Gefährt bekommen.
> ....



Dann sollte man dafür sorgen, dass da eine bessere Hängerkonstruktion gebaut wird als die, die du bisher gesehen hast. Wer hat da mal was gesehen und kann eventuell auch Bilder posten...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2010)

Vor ca. 3 Jahren (oder waren's 4) war doch schonmal so ein "Shuttle-Service" im Einsatz. Das war gelinde gesagt eine Katastrophe. Ein Bus alle 30min, den man sich noch mit den Wanderern u. Ausflüglern teilen musste.

Ich hoffe, die Lösung für dieses Jahr ist besser.


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2010)

Martha schrieb:


> Dann sollte man dafür sorgen, dass da eine bessere Hängerkonstruktion gebaut wird als die, die du bisher gesehen hast. Wer hat da mal was gesehen und kann eventuell auch Bilder posten...?



Sowas wäre okay:


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. April 2010)

Nur braucht man heute um so einen Shuttlebus zu fahren einen Beförderungsschein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Aber die werden das schon regeln..


----------



## svs (13. April 2010)

Jop, für mehr als 9 Personen (inkl. Fahrer bzw. 11 bei alten Führerscheinen) braucht man einen Beförderungsschein.


----------



## Marina (13. April 2010)

ich hab auch so meine bedenken, wie das laufen wird... ich rede am we sowieso mal mit charlotte, dann frag ich sie mal, was bisher geplant ist =)


----------



## Deinachbar (14. April 2010)

das ist eine Gute Idee,Charlotte wird bestimmt auch den einen oder anderen Vorschlag umsetzen!!
Mein Dad arbeitet nebenbei bei einem Busunternehmen...werd da auch mal nachhaken!


----------



## Alex233 (18. April 2010)

War gestern das erste Mal in BWB, Geile Strecke . 

Jemand hat ein Photo von mir beim Kopfsprung in das Steinfeld unterhalb des Drop am IXS Downhill gemacht, muss spektakulär ausgesehen haben, das Teil hätt ich gern. Der Photograph hatte eine Sehnenzerrung am Daumen, daher Verband und kein Bike.
Wär super......

PS: Cheers an den Engländer der die biologische Bombe in der Bahn hat hochgehen lassen, Respekt!


----------



## ms06-rider (18. April 2010)

Moin,

ich bin der "Fotograph", aber eigentlich habe ich mehr meine Kamera getestet  Naja n paar Pics sind für meine Verhältnisse ganz ok geworden, und davon n paar hab ich in mein Benutzeralbum geladen 
Wer Bilder haben will, einfach ne Pm (Bike und Trikot), wenn was halbwegs Akzeptables dabei ist schick ich s euch.  
@Alex: Der Köpfer war beim Chickenway neben dem "großen Drop"? Da war leider die Serie zu Ende bevor was passiert ist  Man sieht grad so noch dass du schlecht kommst und die erste Hand den Lenker verlässt  Hab also kein Foto davon sorry


----------



## svs (19. April 2010)

Bin gestern auch das erste Mal in WiBa gewesen, schicker Park.
Die DH ist ganz spaßig, mir im Moment aber noch zu ruppig, BikerX hatn schönen flow.
Nur bei der Kärcher kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, der erste Teil ist eigentlich ziemlich schön zu fahren, aber nach dem Querweg wirds doch irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Marina (19. April 2010)

so, ich stell jetzt mal mit eingezogenem kopf die bilder rein, die übrig waren...
mehr hab ich leider nichtmehr, war vuiel unscharfes dabei, bin da halt nicht besonders bewandert.
Wildbad 2. & 4.4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (19. April 2010)

@Alex.....Cheers an den Engländer der die biologische Bombe in der Bahn hat hochgehen lassen, Respekt!

...Also da war Ich dann auch froh schnell aus der Bahn zu kommen!!!


----------



## Marina (19. April 2010)

bin ich froh, dass ich ne zwangsfahrpause machen musste und das nich miterlebt hab^^


----------



## blackbird91 (19. April 2010)

Wir waren freitag+samstag in Wildbad. Echt ein klasse Park und ein echt netter Bikeshop Besitzer der einen auch mal seine komplette werkstatt überlässt um den Dämpfer zu reparieren  Nur die Bahn is nich so der Bringer, vorallem am Samstag warens Anfangs lange  Wartezeiten.


----------



## Hans-Stein (23. April 2010)

ist denn morgen irgendjemand in wildbad =(???


----------



## svs (23. April 2010)

Von uns gehn sehr wahrsch. einige.


----------



## Marina (24. April 2010)

wer rockt morgen mit mir? 
oli muss hundi sitten und jens meldet sich neeeed!
ansonsten... mich bitte einsammeln wenn ich irgendwo aufm dh rumliege


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

Ich werd auch da sein und hoffe halt dass des schon wieder geht mit meinem Daumen  .
@ Marina: Jo schau halt dass dirs irgendwo an ner gut einsehbaren Stelle der Strecke "gemütlich machst". Wenn du dich zu tief in den Wald versenkst und net dein Bike oder so als Zeichen liegen lässt find ich dich net, ich fahr ja auf der Strecke


----------



## Hans-Stein (25. April 2010)

ääähm also am samstag also gestern war ein fotograf auf der strecke. mit nem roten t-shirt. wenn der fotograf das hier liest wäre es cool wenn er sich evtl melden könnte.

grüße


----------



## Deinachbar (25. April 2010)

Hans-Stein schrieb:


> ääähm also am samstag also gestern war ein fotograf auf der strecke. mit nem roten t-shirt. wenn der fotograf das hier liest wäre es cool wenn er sich evtl melden könnte.
> 
> grüße



...MELDUNG 


Ich bin heute auch da,zum biken u.knipsen,greetz Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeruben (25. April 2010)

ich hätte gern das Bild was jemand gemacht hat am anfang von der iXS DH


ich hoffe die photographer melded sich hier 

Mein rad war das weisse liteville.....


----------



## Marina (25. April 2010)

kommt, war bigmountain86, der stellt seine von heute auf mehrfachen wunsch nachher rein 
ich will die andern von heute auch sehen =)


----------



## Deinachbar (25. April 2010)

Also die einigermaßen guten Pics,welche ich geknippst hab,sind drin!
DHBadWildbad23u.24


----------



## markus.oesterle (26. April 2010)

Will am Do. das erste mal in WB vorbeischauen ist irgendjemand da dem man sich anschließen kann. Alleine ist es halt nur halb so schön!

Greez Markus


----------



## Marciii (26. April 2010)

@Deinachbar
Gute Fotos vom Samstag


----------



## Deinachbar (26. April 2010)

Marciii schrieb:


> @Deinachbar
> Gute Fotos vom Samstag


Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeruben (26. April 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Danke!!




wo finde ich deine bilder? kenn mir nicht so gut aus hier.... 

und die von bigmountain86, die kommen noch oder?

ich will keiner nerven, freue mich nur


----------



## BigMountain86 (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Die ersten paar Bilder von gestern findet ihr im Fotoalbum unter "Downhill".

@Bikeruben: Dich hab ich glaub ich drauf. Du warst doch derjenige, der kurz vor der Schwalbe Kurve den Euro im Sand gesehen hat ? 

@ Deinachbar: Sorry, von dir hab ich leider nichts.

Bevor ich jetzt alle Bilder online stelle, folgende Leute hab ich auf Bild:

- Yeti 303 R DH, Troy Lee Helm, weißes Trikot
- Kona Stinky DeeLux, Fox Kombi in grau-weiß-rot
- Iron Horse, weiß-blaues Troy Lee Trikot, THE Helm
- Solid Mission 9, orangenes T-Shirt (am Donnerbalken noch unterhalten)
- Solid Mission 9, grüne Fox Kombi, knallgrüner Bell Helm
- Kona Stab DeeLuxe, Stada Trikot (ich nehme an Fahrtechniklehrer?)

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt gerne eine PM mit E-Mail an mich. 

Grüße


----------



## Bikeruben (26. April 2010)

cool! danke! 

ja, das war ich ; )

aber eh.. 4 mal wildbad dieses jahr und nur 1 mal mich kurz von mein rad getrennt


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. April 2010)

Die beiden Solids würden mich interessieren, das waren der Sepp und der Gaub. Gerne auch per PN, im Album hab ich nix gefunden?!


----------



## BigMountain86 (26. April 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7091768]Die beiden Solids würden mich interessieren, das waren der Sepp und der Gaub. Gerne auch per PN, im Album hab ich nix gefunden?![/quote]


Japp, sind auch noch nicht online. Kommen dann noch.
PM mit Mailadresse an mich.


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. April 2010)

Servus, ist von Freitag bis Sonntag jemand in BWB mit Womo bzw. Bus oder ähnlichem, sprich übernachtung unterwegs? - Bin am Überlegen ob ich komme.


----------



## Martha (30. April 2010)

Liebe Bikepark Bad Wildbad-Community

Die Arbeiten am Bikepark Freeride sind so gut wie abschlossen.
Nähere Infos und vorallem Bilder findet ihr auf unserer* brandneuen Facebook-Seite!!! *

Einfach den Link kopieren, Fan werden und immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bad-W...-Germany/Bikepark-Bad-Wildbad/111664345529707


----------



## Deinachbar (30. April 2010)

Bilder usw?!...das hört sich ja mal gut an!!

Mich werdet Ihr die nächsten Wochen nur als Fußgänger bzw Fotograf auf der Strecke finden...für die nächsten 6 langen Wochen,ausgebiked.
Have Fun!


----------



## Marina (30. April 2010)

was hast denn scho wieder gemacht??


----------



## Deinachbar (1. Mai 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> was hast denn scho wieder gemacht??



bin umgeknickt,hab mir mal wieders Band gerissen,4te mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (1. Mai 2010)

s****** Alex, gute Besserung!


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Mai 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> bin umgeknickt,hab mir mal wieders Band gerissen,4te mal



gute besserung!


----------



## Deinachbar (3. Mai 2010)

hey Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
Der Doc hat mich nich Krank geschrieben 
also mein Motto....wer arbeitet kann auch biken 
Ich nehm neben der Kamera einfach mals Bike noch mit,
Sprich die Woche 17-21 Mai in Winterberg abhängen !

Wer kommt eigentlich zum 10jährigen aufen Sommerberg???
greetz


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Mai 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Wer kommt eigentlich zum 10jährigen aufen Sommerberg???



Hey Alex!

Der Gaub, Sepp und ich kommen Samstag abend mit dem Wohnwagen! Und Sonntag drehen wir dann mal die eine oder andere Runde zusammen


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin am Samstag Nachmittag da... (so die aktuelle Planung)


----------



## Marina (3. Mai 2010)

wir kommen auch am samstag!! paddy will seinen geburtstag feiern


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. Mai 2010)

im moment siehts blos mit der wettervorhersage noch bescheiden aus... Wetter wie heute und die letzten Tage...


----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Mai 2010)

also ich werd auch da sein! egal bei welchem wetter  auser es schneit


----------



## Lurnas (5. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab ja gehört Samstag/Sonntag solls besser werden mit bis zu 19°.
Immer optimistisch bleiben 

Wir sind Samstag + Sonntag da, Paddy feiert Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (5. Mai 2010)

Ich währe ja zum knipsen gekommen, fahren ist noch nicht drin aber muss leider auf Hochzeitsreise an den Gardasee 

Alex gute Besserung deinem Fuß


----------



## Lastbutnotleast (6. Mai 2010)

Wollt mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand ein nettes Helmcam Video der IXS DH Strecke hat? Wollte sie mir vorm Rennen zumindestens mal virtuell reinziehen!


----------



## mompere (6. Mai 2010)

http://www.vholdr.com/video/dm-bad-wildbad-2009-racerun


----------



## Lastbutnotleast (6. Mai 2010)

Danke 
Echt fix unterwegs der Kollege!


----------



## Lurnas (6. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts auch noch eins in HD von nem Kumpel: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv6nqqE2I78"]YouTube- Follow Me #1[/nomedia]


----------



## dh-noob (7. Mai 2010)

wer ist denn so von der fototruppe da? bin sau erkältet und fühl mich zu schlapp zum biken.. daher wollt ich evtl au morgen zum knipsen kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (7. Mai 2010)

oli geht vielleicht knipsen.


----------



## heat (8. Mai 2010)

mompere schrieb:


> http://www.vholdr.com/video/dm-bad-wildbad-2009-racerun



Krasser Run!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Mai 2010)

bin mit kamera auch am start


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. Mai 2010)

zum 10jährigen


----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2010)

Wie geil war das gestern =)
Nightride war ja mal der hammer!haben mit anfangs 5 bikern aufm m bikerx geknipst,als es schon dunkel war (gab ja doch keine beleuchtung...) und plötzlich waren wir 15 und hatten saumäßig viel spaß =) dann noch den dual mit den autos ausgeleuchtet und es konnte weiter gehn  bilder von oli kommen bald!


----------



## svs (9. Mai 2010)

Gestern richtig Glück mim Wetter gehabt und der Park war auch fast leer 
Aber der FR2 ist ja mal ein Witz geworden bei der langen Bauzeit...hätte da um einiges mehr erwartet.


Auf der Suche nach Fotos:
Fahrer 1 (geprügelt als gäbs kein Morgen)
Bike: Blau Schwarzes Giant Glory
Trikot: Rot/Weiß "Haico Racing"
(der hier)

Fahrer 2 (DH runter gestolpert, geflogen, geflucht usw )
Bike: Schwarz Weißes Votec V.FR
Triokot: Schwarz Weißes O'neal Trikot + weiße Schienbein Protekoren

Danke


----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2010)

"Trail Pics zum Download
Beim Bikepark Jubiläums Wochenende vom 08.-09. Mai sind unsere Fotografen auf den Strecken unterwegs. Die Pics gibt es 1-2 Tage danach zum kostenlosen Download unter Der Fotoladen"


----------



## svs (9. Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## BigMountain86 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Bin gerade am aussortieren und bearbeiten. Stelle meine Bilder heute abend oder morgen abend ins Netz.

Zu finden entweder unter:

Meinem flickr-Account

oder

im Fotoalbum

Wer keine Bilder vom Nightride (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) von sich findet, einfach eine PM an mich.

Grüße
Oli


----------



## BigMountain86 (9. Mai 2010)

So...die Bilder von gestern Abend sind nun online!

Zu finden im Fotoalbum unter Leute und Four Cross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2010)

so geil wars^^


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Mai 2010)

Geiles Bild


----------



## Lurnas (9. Mai 2010)

War echt der Hammer gestern und heute! Vorallem gestern Abend hats echt jede Menge Spaß gemacht 
Nur leider stehen unsere Bikes noch in Wildbad, scheiß Fahrradträger -.-

Wenn jemand Fotos von mir hat, gerne an [email protected] . Hatte rot-weiße Royal Klamotten an und bin auf einem schwarzen Zonenschein unterwegs.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Mai 2010)

Es sind schon ein paar Bilder online....

http://pos.der-fotoladen.de/


----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2010)

also das is ja wohl die letzte frechheit... beschissene bilder und wenn ich richtig sehe sollen die auch noch was kosten?
dreist...
da machen wir doch lieber unsere eigenen sessions


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Mai 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> also das is ja wohl die letzte frechheit... beschissene bilder und wenn ich richtig sehe sollen die auch noch was kosten?
> dreist...
> da machen wir doch lieber unsere eigenen sessions



Die kosten nix. Hab vorhin schon eines runter geladen. Könnten aber von der Quali her schon ein bisschen besser sein.


----------



## BigMountain86 (9. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Die kosten nix. Hab vorhin schon eines runter geladen. Könnten aber von der Quali her schon ein bisschen besser sein.



Ja, die Quali lässt echt zu Wünschen übrig 

Der is dafür wahrscheinlich sogar noch vom Bikepark bezahlt worden 
Das Geld hätte man besser anlegen können!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich das mit Eurem Gruppenbildchen da oben vergleiche...habt Ihr glatt gewonnen 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BigMountain86 (9. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank! 

Die restlichen Bilder sind im Fotoalbum online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. Mai 2010)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> Schau dir den Rest ruhig mal im Fotoalbum an



Hab ich schon. Ich guck in Dein Fotoalbum öfters rein...einfach fette Pic's die du da machst


----------



## BigMountain86 (9. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon. Ich guck in Dein Fotoalbum öfters rein...einfach fette Pic's die du da machst



Nochmals..Dankeschön!


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2010)

so ich hab dann auch ma mein flickr account gefüttert

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

originalgröße könnt ihr gern bekommen. pn mit dateiname und email an mich

gruß


----------



## Hans der Bär (10. Mai 2010)

Sind doch ganz gut geworden, die Nachtaufnahmen. Aber da hat ja auch ein guter Fotograph den Auslöser betätigt^^
Und Raddes Rad sieht nicht mal mehr aus wie ein Tannenbaum.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (10. Mai 2010)

Also die Bilder von http://pos.der-fotoladen.de/ sind ja qualitativ echt nicht die Besten =(
War aber ein meeega geiles Wochenende. Vorallem Samstag Abend =)


----------



## BigMountain86 (10. Mai 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> so ich hab dann auch ma mein flickr account gefüttert
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ...



Die Langzeitbelichtungen schauen echt geil aus! 

Hatte auch eins auf dem BikerX gemacht, von zwei Fahrern mit Helmlampen, es aber aus Versehen gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (10. Mai 2010)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> Die Langzeitbelichtungen schauen echt geil aus!
> 
> Hatte auch eins auf dem BikerX gemacht, von zwei Fahrern mit Helmlampen, es aber aus Versehen gelöscht



Soll ich mich dazu äußern Oli?! 

Hat noch jemand Bilder? Ich fuhr ein Trek Session 88 (weiß/schwarz) mit weiß/schwarzer Troy Lee Schachbrett Kombo und TLD History Helm.

Wär echt klasse =)


----------



## Hanussen (12. Mai 2010)

Hier noch von mir eine kleine Auswahl vom Wochenende:


----------



## Deinachbar (12. Mai 2010)

Wow
Echt scharfe Pics!!!
Wenn Ich die Bilder so ansehe dann könnt ich mich gerade sowas von drüber aufregen das ich net fahren darf!
Auch von mir ein FETTES lob an die Fotografen,habt Ihr sowas von Geil geknipst.


----------



## Radde (13. Mai 2010)

An die, die heute bei dem Sauwetter auf dem Cross warn:

Haben da n bissel rumgeknipst, vielleicht findet sich jemand drauf wieder: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624055100884/ 

Photos sind frei verwendbar 

die schlechte Ausbeute schieb ich einfach mal aufs Objektiv


----------



## Deinachbar (24. Mai 2010)

So neugierig wie ich bin frag ich einfach mal in die Runde ob von Euch einer die Tage mal wieder vor hat biken zu kommen!
Lassts Euch gut gehn
good Trails have Fun
greetz Alex


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. Mai 2010)

am samstag bin ich da


----------



## Saci (28. Mai 2010)

werd morgen au da sein, aber bevorzugt aufm Biker X - habn kollesche mit nem foddo dabei ^^


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Mai 2010)

man kann auch aufm dh fotografieren


----------



## kreisimeck (1. Juni 2010)

huhu an alle ich spiel mit dem gadanken Ã¼bern winter in dh sport einzusteigen und brauch mal n paar tipps was halt gute bikes sind so ca.3000â¬ maximal


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2010)

Winter ist schlecht, denn im Winter fährt man eher weniger Dh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

ist nicht gut im Winter einzusteigen, aber meinstens sind viele Räder günstiger als sonst.

Morewood Izumi Limited 3199,-
Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 2699,-
Speci Demo 8 I  3199,-
Yt Tues Downhill 2099,-    http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=2


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

Ist Morgen noch jemand in Wildbad?


----------



## mogjo53 (2. Juni 2010)

Hey Bad Wildbad freunde 

Bin neu hier in der gegend und wollt mal fragen ob jemand von Karlsruhe aus nach Bad Wildbad fährt....egal ob zug oder auto  
Wollte das we evtl auch mal hinfahren.

grüße


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

Ich bin morgen dort. Hab leider schon zwei Räder im Auto.


----------



## metalfreak (2. Juni 2010)

ich bin wohl am fr in wiba. morgen haben es dir user micha und radde vor


----------



## mogjo53 (2. Juni 2010)

Ja morgen muß ich glaub ich eh erstmal meinen bevorstehenden Kater ausschlafen darum ist morgen schlecht.(Da ist dann der Baum wieder schneller da als gedacht  )
Und Freitag ist arbeiten angesagt 
Wie gesagt Sonnabend oder Sonntag bin ich dabei!

Achso zu den Bikes kann ich noch das Scott Voltage FR30 nennen... ca 1600
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...t-Voltage-FR-30-Komplettbike-2010::19281.html


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

Schonwieder da.., war bisschen zuviel Regen. Hatte die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet laut Dieter.
Am Sonntag geh ich auch dann mogjo53


----------



## Deleted 115359 (3. Juni 2010)

Wir sind am Samstag auf dem Berg, endlich mal wieder =)


----------



## Deinachbar (3. Juni 2010)

Vom Wetter her...momentan kein Regen,was mir persönlich nix ausmacht obs pisst!!!
Bei solch verhältnissen lernst das fahren richtig 
Ich werd nachher auf die Strecke gehn,vielleicht treffe ich ja den einen oder anderen von Euch 
cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. Juni 2010)

und wir endlich mal wieder sonntag =)


----------



## mogjo53 (3. Juni 2010)

Hey na super!
Da ich werd dann am sonnabend da sein und mir erstmal alle strecken anschauen.
Ich bin dann der der euch mit seinen allmountain überholt


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

...warten wirs ab..


----------



## mogjo53 (4. Juni 2010)

Kann ich , da ich ja mit´n zug komme, mein zeug da irgennd wo unterstellen?
Wäre net schlecht, hab nämlich kein bock da mit rucksack auf´m rücken die strecke runter zu eiern....
Ach weiß jemand wie weit das vom Bahnhof weg ist?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

mogjo53 schrieb:


> Kann ich , da ich ja mit´n zug komme, mein zeug da irgennd wo unterstellen?
> Wäre net schlecht, hab nämlich kein bock da mit rucksack auf´m rücken die strecke runter zu eiern....
> Ach weiß jemand wie weit das vom Bahnhof weg ist?



Vom Bahnhof zur Bergbahn...sind es höchstens 100m.
Rucksack kannst du bestimmt im Bikestore unterbringen, dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. Juni 2010)

Und dazu erstmal mit der Bergbahn hoch fahren. Der Bikestore befindet sich oben auf den Berg, nicht allzu weit von der Gipfelstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogjo53 (5. Juni 2010)

Ach war das schöööönn!
Leider war ich jetzt eine ganze weil nicht mehr fahren und darum ist mir gegen vier die kraft in den händen ausgegangen....da wars dann besser auf zuhören bevor ich mich noch hinleg
Durch aus ein schöner Park...
Aber wer hat bitte den Freeride 2 erfunden? da sind 20 meter und dann ist es ein dahin rollen...voll sinnlos!

Ok hoffe ich finde nächstes we wieder zeit!

Grüße


----------



## Deinachbar (5. Juni 2010)

Ich werd morgen auch auf der Strecke sein!
hier noch paar Neuigkeiten!!!
Da Sonntag ein Bikemarathon in der City und Umgebung stadtfindet,beeilen und rechtzeitig Vorort sein sonst gibts eventuell Probleme mit hochfahren und parken!!!
Teilweise werden denen Streckenabschnitte gesperrt! Auch die Auffahrt auf den Sommerberg 
Also City wird voll sein.
http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/badwildbad_marathon2010/


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Juni 2010)

Ach komm...Wie sch*isse ist das den bitte.
Warten wirs ab. Ich bin gegen 9:30 in Wildbad. Dann muss man wohl ne Einzelfahrt auf der Zahnradbahn lösen^^


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Juni 2010)

Straße war doch frei..und Wetter einwandfrei.











http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/7/6/6/6/_/large/IMG_1277.JPG


----------



## Marina (6. Juni 2010)

schöööön wars, aber super heiß...
nächste woche gleich nochmal


----------



## plusminus (7. Juni 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ach komm...Wie sch*isse ist das den bitte.



hauptsach gemeckert 

Aber mal nachgefragt: wurden Eure Strecken bzw Euer Transport beeinträchtigt durch den Marathon? Habs nicht so genau mitbekommen, im Rennen hat man anderes zu tun. Würde mich über eine Einschätzung eurerseits freuen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## BigMountain86 (7. Juni 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> werd morgen au da sein, aber bevorzugt aufm Biker X - habn kollesche mit nem foddo dabei ^^



Hab den Kollegen gestern mit Blitz und Co am BikerX stehen sehen.
Gibt es da schon Bilder? Würden mich interessieren wie die geworden sind.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juni 2010)

Ich bekomm welche. Eines hab ich schon, kanns nur leider an meinem GeschäftsPC nicht öffnen da die Datei irgendwie zu groß ist.
Ich werds nachreichen.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juni 2010)

@bigmountain86: Hier ein kleiner Eindruck. Wenn ich noch welche bekomm lad ich sie im Fotoalbum hoch.


----------



## BigMountain86 (7. Juni 2010)

Schaut schön aus...sagst Bescheid, wenn noch mehr auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juni 2010)

Kennst du den zufällig? Ich hab ausversehn seine E-mail gelöscht und wollte ihm aber nochmal schreiben.
Malte oder so was sein Name?


----------



## hochschieben (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

am Sonntag werde ich einen Test für ein Zeitmesssystem in Wildbad durchführen (Es handelt sich um ein Beta-Test also keine 100% Garantie, dafür für umme) . Gemessen wird zwischen:

Querweg vor Donnerbalken <-> Querweg nach Gangbang 

oder 

Querweg nach Gangbang <-> Straße

Kommt auf meine Motivation an 
Das System basiert auf einer Uhr, die man am Handgelenk trägt und durch eine Start- und Stoplichtschranke fährt. 

Es sind 6 Uhren vorhanden. Bei zu großer Nachfrage muss gewechselt werden. Bei Interesse eine PM an mich oder um 10:00 bis 10:30 im Shop zur kleinen Einweisung.


----------



## metalfreak (22. Juni 2010)

morgen is der michar aufm dh unterwegs und ich auf dem X

is sonst wer morgen in wildbad?


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Juni 2010)

Wurde eigentlich der Fehler an der Bergbahn gefunden bzw. ist die Bergbahn wieder in Betrieb?


----------



## svs (22. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag lief sie.


----------



## p.2-max (24. Juni 2010)

hochschieben schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Sonntag werde ich einen Test für ein Zeitmesssystem in Wildbad durchführen (Es handelt sich um ein Beta-Test also keine 100% Garantie, dafür für umme) . Gemessen wird zwischen:
> 
> ...



diesen sonntag habt ihr das doch auch getestet oder???


----------



## hochschieben (24. Juni 2010)

Ja, wobei es noch ein paar "Software-Bugs" bzw. Verbesserungen jetzt geben wird.....

3. oder 4 Juli bin ich wieder am Start


----------



## ladwien (24. Juni 2010)

Gibts im Bikepark ne Ermäßigung für Stundenten?


----------



## svs (24. Juni 2010)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. Juni 2010)

ladwien schrieb:


> Gibts im Bikepark ne Ermäßigung für Stundenten?



Wo hättet ihr Studenten denn noch gerne überall eine Ermäßigung?


----------



## ladwien (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du mich so fragst. In Zürs am Arlberg.


----------



## Deinachbar (25. Juni 2010)

hahahaaaa,der war gut!
Ich bin morgen am Start,von euch jemand mit dabei?
greetz Alex


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wo hättet ihr Studenten denn noch gerne überall eine Ermäßigung?



Wie du schon sagtest: ALLES 

So nebenbei: Diesen Samstag hat jemand Fotographiert, und letztes WE bin ich mit n paar mitgefahren die mit ner Gopro gefilmt haben, wo ich auch mal n bisschen den Kameraman am schnell fahren hindern durfte. Wenn einer des liest und sich angesprochen fühlt und Bild/Video Material hat, wär cool wenn s ihr des hoch laden könntent


----------



## michar (28. Juni 2010)

ich hab den fotografen von samstag mal meine email adresse gegeben..ich hoff es kommt was!


----------



## Deinachbar (28. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich hab den fotografen von samstag mal meine email adresse gegeben..ich hoff es kommt was!



wäre echt klasse wenn da was zurück kommt,vielleicht is ja auch mal von mir was mit bei!
-graues Gambler,schwarzer Helm,schwarz-weiß-ellenbogenfrei Safetyjacket und ne schwarze Platzangstshort.
greetz Alex..auch an den Knipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmer (28. Juni 2010)

am Sonntag stand auch ein Fotograf am Bikercross, hat von dem vielleicht auch jemand die Nummer oder die E-Mail Adressse ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## w69 (4. Juli 2010)

*Unwetterschäden im  Bikepark Bad Wildbad (Stand 03. Juli)*   Das Unwetter von heute nachmittag hat dem Bikepark richtig heftig  zugesetzt. Daher müssen wir für Sonntag, 04.07., leider einige  Einschränkungen bekannt geben. Die Liftspur und der BikerX sind heftig  betroffen und daher gesperrt. Im ersten Steilstück vom Bikepark Freeride  sind tiefe Auswaschungen. Der Kärcher Freeride wurde auch stark  ausgespült, ist aber befahrbar, wenn auch etwas ruppig. Vorsicht im  oberen Teil der Strecke sind auch etwas tiefere Rinnen.
Im iXS DH liegen Bäume quer. Wir versuchen diese morgens noch beiseite  zu räumen. Den DH2 hat es natürlich auch erwischt, aber er ist  befahrbar. 
Da der Blitz in die Bikestation eingeschlagen hat, ist diese telefonisch  nicht zu erreichen. Hotline für Fragen unter 0171/8757303. Der  Kartenverkauf wird am Sonntag vom Kiosk gemacht. Die Bikestation hat  aber auch teilweise geöffnet.
Der Fahrtechnikkurs findet statt! 
Das Bikepark Team versucht so schnell wie möglich alles wieder auf  Vordermann zu bringen. Aber bitte habt Verständnis, dass das alles etwas  Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Wir informieren immer aktuell auf dieser  Seite http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


----------



## Marina (5. Juli 2010)

unwetterschäden wurden größtenteils behoben.

wer is sonntag am start? bin ein lonesome rider am sonntag^^


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juli 2010)

am we is rittershausen wird wohl kaum was los sein

bin am mi aufm dh mit 1-2 leute im anhang


----------



## Marina (6. Juli 2010)

deswegen bin ich ja alleine, weil ich als einzige samstag arbeiten muss -.-


----------



## metalfreak (6. Juli 2010)

achso, deswegen auch nicht in riha...


----------



## Deinachbar (6. Juli 2010)

Na wenn die Strecke so leer is,dann könnt ich mich da auch mit anschließen!
Werd auch für paar Abfahrten aufkreuzen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (6. Juli 2010)

hab mal ne frage zur protektorenpflicht ob das jemand genau weiß cih bin ncih so der anhänger von protektoren vorallem ncih bei dem wetter neulich sind wir mal im t shirt aufgekreuzt davon war der dieter unten am lift net so begeistert 
aber einige von euch fahren ja nur mit rückenschutz oder?
also ist es pflicht protektoren zu tragen doer reicht es wenn ich nen helm und schienbeinschoner an hab


----------



## Marina (6. Juli 2010)

es ist pflicht, wenn de erwischt wirst ohne, wirst verwarnt, wenn dann weiterhin keine trägst wird dir die tageskarte abgenommen.
es dient deiner eigenen sicherheit, das is dir selber klar, die regeln sind halt so.
btw würd ich in wildbad eh nich ohne fahrn


----------



## Switch-Rider (6. Juli 2010)

ich hab ne saisonkarte  ja gut okay dann lass ich mich mal lieber ncih erwischen ;D wenn ihr wo anders fahrt z.b in albstadt hat au keiner protektoren oder z.b in korb da hat au niemand welche an 
und in wildbad machen sich alle was vor weil die strecke so nen ruf hat wenn die strecke iwo im wald stehn würde hätten wette ich die hälfte der leute keine protis an^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (6. Juli 2010)

naja es is einfach ne versicherungstechnische frage. in albstadt wird das nun durchgedrückt, dass pflicht is und in korb wird das über kurz oder lang auch so sein.
saisonkarte hab ich auch, da gilt das selbe.
ich kanns auch voll verstehen, denn wenn leute die gut fahren das machen isses was anderes, wie wenn es die tun, die sich überschätzen. und das selektiere mal aus, wers kann und wer ned...
trotz allem denk ich mir, an gedenken der stürze bei den rennen dieses jahr, dass man einfach besser dran tut welche zu tragen. ich fühl mich ohne schon total unwohl^^


----------



## svs (7. Juli 2010)

Edit: verdammt, letzte Seite übersehen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (7. Juli 2010)

bei rennen is das was anderes da fährt man härter da machen protektoren mehr sinn 
dann kann man au mehr ausprobiern

in korb soll das auch kommen?! das ist ja schwul.. kann man nciht einfach sagen das es auf eigene gefahr is und fertig das kann doch net so schwer sein

aber was mir noch so aufgefallen is das der alex und auch so immer paar andere nur ein rücekn proti an haben und mit t shirt fahren wenn di das dürfen dann müsst ich das doch eig au dürfen ^^ wäre mal cool wenn der alex dazu mal was sagen kann^^


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Juli 2010)

Nach deutschem Recht kann man dich dann hundert pro verklagen (als Bikeparkbesitzer wenn was passiert ...)  ....Und es wird halt einfach zu oft was passieren. Und wenn sich einer hinlegt und er is verletzt - ok passiert, aber wenn sich n einige hinlegen und dabei die Wirbelsäule brechen oder noch schlimmer, dann ist dein Bikepark ganz schnell dicht...Und wie Marina schon sagte - du findest nie ne Haftpflichtversicherung o.ä. wenn du ohne Protis fahren lässt.
 Natürlich spornts auch n bissi dazu an mehr zu probieren als man kann, aber im normalfall überwiegt der Sicherheitsaspekt. 

@Marina: Ma schaun vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag auch am Start


----------



## Blindside09 (7. Juli 2010)

in albstadt sind seit 2 wochen oder so auch protektoren pflicht.
denen is dort die letzte zeit auch zuviel passiert und des obwohl die strecken dort nicht schwer sind.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Juli 2010)

Blindside09 schrieb:


> in albstadt sind seit 2 wochen oder so auch protektoren pflicht.
> denen is dort die letzte zeit auch zuviel passiert und des obwohl die strecken dort nicht schwer sind.



Die DH in Albstadt ist sicherlich kein Wildbad Niveau...aber stürzen kannst du dort böse. Denk nur mal an das kleine Steinfeld...oder das Steilstück auf dem castle trail....

Ich hab immer Protektoren an...erstens, weil ich nicht sonderlich gut fahre und zweitens, fühl ich mich um Welten besser wenn ich die Prot's an hab.

Ich würde es auch nicht daran fest machen Protektoren zu tragen, ob man gut fährt oder eher nicht so dolle. Stürzen tun wir alle...ob Pro oder Anfänger völlig egal.


----------



## Deinachbar (7. Juli 2010)

zu den Protektoren...Ich trage ungern mein Safetyj. aber wat muß dat muß,is denke ich für den Parkbetreiber 100% besser,wer weiß wie schnell die behörden einen verdonnern könnten wegen solcher nachlässigkeit die eine oder andere Strecke oder gar den Park zu schließen,sollte sich der Betreiber nichts einfallen lassen.
Was bringt mirs außerdem wenn ich auf die Fresse fliege und mir anstatt nen blauen Fleck ne offene Wunde oder gar nen Bruch hole....bikeausfall...geht ja mal garnich!
Muß jeder für sich selber wissen und entscheiden aber wenns Pflicht is dann trag ich se einfach!
So mal noch ne kleine Info meinerseits,werd am Sonntag fahren und knipsen!


----------



## michar (7. Juli 2010)

heute in wildbad gewesen..übelst ausgespühlt alles! aber es wird fleißig repariert..scheint ein gutes unwetter gewesen zu sein...


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Juli 2010)

michar schrieb:


> heute in wildbad gewesen..übelst ausgespühlt alles! aber es wird fleißig repariert..scheint ein gutes unwetter gewesen zu sein...



Wildbad ist doch immer übelst ausgespült ...das macht es ja gerade so interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (7. Juli 2010)

ja alex was heißt das jetzt  ist es dann okay wenn cih nur mit rückenschutz fahre ? so wie du


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Juli 2010)

fahr halt nackt und laber nicht rum


----------



## Switch-Rider (7. Juli 2010)

@ghost..: ist dieser thread nciht genau dafür da ? für solche fragen ? wenn nicht für die für welche denn dann?  es intressiert mich halt einfach


----------



## svs (8. Juli 2010)

> Die Streckenbenutzung ist nur in Verbindung mit einer gültigen Lift-/Bergbahnkarte und komplettem Protektorensatz (Helm, Brust- und Rückenpanzer, Ellbogen- und Knieschoner) erlaubt!


Quelle - Steht/Stand übrigens auch an jedem (außer FR2) Streckeneingang.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal, die mehrzahl der Biker mit gesundem Menschenverstand wollen nicht sabbernd im Rohlstuhl sitzten. Und die nicht sollen sich dann nicht beschweren.
Da braucht man meiner Meinung nach keine pflicht.


----------



## Switch-Rider (8. Juli 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die mehrzahl der Biker mit gesundem Menschenverstand wollen nicht sabbernd im Rohlstuhl sitzten. Und die nicht sollen sich dann nicht beschweren.
> Da braucht man meiner Meinung nach keine pflicht.



du brauchst es ja net übertreiben dann passiert nix so schnell wenn du einfach nur so gehst zum fahren musst ja keinen auf geschwnidigkeit machen
man hockt nich gleich nach jedem sturz im krankenhaus bei den wenigsten stürtzen geht es so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die mehrzahl der Biker mit gesundem Menschenverstand wollen nicht sabbernd im Rohlstuhl sitzten. Und die nicht sollen sich dann nicht beschweren.
> Da braucht man meiner Meinung nach keine pflicht.



word


----------



## mompere (9. Juli 2010)

echt schlimm dass solche diskussionen immer wieder aufkommen, proteks an und gut ist, fährt ja auch keiner ohne helm.
selbst beim gemütlichen hometrailheizen zerlegt michs abundzu und da bin ich dann auch über jeden schoner froh den ich anhab.
passieren kann immer was und wer meint er hats voll drauf und braucht nix, der kann ja zuhause heizen wie er will aber Bikepark = volle protektorenausrüstung.


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. Juli 2010)

helm und protektoren is nen ganzgroßer unterschied nen helm is sozusagen lebenswichtig protektoren nciht unbedingt die schützen halt gegen schürfwudnen etc. und die dinger sind echt mega unbequem und warm 
das man ohne protektoren fährt hat ncihts mit können zu tun sondern ist einfach ne sache die jeder selber wissen muss 
beim dirt/slopestyle fahren hat au nie jemand was an auch nciht im bikepark winterberg da juckts dann komischerweiße au niemand 
und die jungs die slopestyle fahren die zerlegts bestimmt ordentlicher als uns beim donwhill fahren da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Juli 2010)

Locker zusammen 
Wenns einen legt, dann sind Protis besser. Ich kann das Argument nachvollziehn, dass es Leute gibt, die mit Protis viel zu viel riskieren und ohne in ihrem Limit fahren und dass es die dann vorziehn, keine Protis zu tragen. Ich gehör nicht dazu, und in Wildbad sind Protis nunmal Pflicht. Also zieh se halt an - wenigsten den Rückenprotektor und Knieschoner - sicherer ist es


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. Juli 2010)

ja das is ja meine frage flo 
ob das oaky ist wenn man nur nen rücken proti anhat aber irgendwie will mir das hier nimeand beantworten 
stadessn "stressen" hier alle ziemlich rum, kommt zumindest so an^^
weil wenn nur rücken proti plicht wär dann könnte ich im t shirt fahrn


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Juli 2010)

Lift wirste ziemlich sicher Stress bekommen. Dh glaub ich eher net, weils denen net so auffällt. Wenn da sagst du hast doch n Rückenproti an, wirst denk ich durch kommen. Nimm aber liebe deine andren Schoner noch mit (und am besten noch n Trokot  )


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. Juli 2010)

ja ich mach das mal nur mit t shirt und zieh mal nur rücken an mal kuken was passiert weil das amchen so viele so dannw erd ich des wohl au dürfen^^


----------



## ScottyFR20 (10. Juli 2010)

War echt geil heute zu fahren. Das erste mal dort gewesen, paar mal hingepackt, aber echt geil die Strecke.

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Alex und Max für die Linientipps!

Man wird sich bestimmt nochmal sehen...Spätestens bei dem Rennen am 25.07.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Deinachbar (11. Juli 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> War echt geil heute zu fahren. Das erste mal dort gewesen, paar mal hingepackt, aber echt geil die Strecke.
> 
> Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Alex und Max für die Linientipps!
> 
> ...



No Prob. gern geschehn!
Ich fand den Tag auch echt Klasse und freu mich schon auf euren nächsten Besuch....vorher Meldung machen dann is die Spiegelreflex wieder mit am Start!!!
Aufjeden sehn wir uns beim Rennen

greetz Alex


----------



## FreeR1D3R (11. Juli 2010)

So, hier ist der andere Zwilling. 

War echt geil mit euch zu fahren, das nächste mal sind wir dann auch etwas schneller. Seelisch bin ich schon den großen Drop durchgegangen

Ich freu mich schon!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (11. Juli 2010)




----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juli 2010)

ihr voll Meisen


----------



## Marina (11. Juli 2010)

Na was ein erfolgreicher tag...erst fliegts schaltauge ab,dann seh ich,dass mein innenlager ausgeschlagen is... 2 abfahrten und wieder nach hause naaaaa super -.-


----------



## Capricornus78 (11. Juli 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> Na was ein erfolgreicher tag...erst fliegts schaltauge ab,dann seh ich,dass mein innenlager ausgeschlagen is... 2 abfahrten und wieder nach hause naaaaa super -.-



...tröst


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juli 2010)

@Marina: Wollte schon fragen was los ist, weil ich dich nicht mehr gesehen hab aber dann is ja alles klar. Immerhin nur Materialschaden und kein körperlicher . Dann wünsch ich deinem Material ma gute Besserung 

@ Die zwei Spargel: Ab ins Fittnessstudio, an euch is ja nix dran


----------



## Switch-Rider (12. Juli 2010)

@ms: ich bracuh net ins fitnessstudio gehn ich haba u so genügend kraft um problemlos in wildbad runter zukommen in einem stück imgegensatz zu dir glaub ich wenn ich mich irre kannst mich ja verbessern


----------



## FGRacing66 (12. Juli 2010)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> @ms: ich bracuh net ins fitnessstudio gehn ich haba u so genügend kraft um problemlos in wildbad runter zukommen in einem stück imgegensatz zu dir glaub ich wenn ich mich irre kannst mich ja verbessern


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juli 2010)

Ok dann verbesser ich dich mal  :
Ich brauch nicht ins Fitnessstudio gehen, ich habe auch so genügend Kraft um problemlos in einem Stück in Wildbad runter zu kommen - im Gegensatz zu dir (glaube ich). Wenn ich mich irre kannst du mich ja verbessern. 

Und ja, ich komm inzwischen auch problemlos am Stück in Wildbad runter. Wenn ich bei der Hitze grad von der Rampe aus vollgas fahr ist es allerdings grenzwertig. Ich meinte auch nur dass ihr für so Poserfotos noch etwas zulegen müsst


----------



## sven1495 (12. Juli 2010)

hi,
wollte mal in den ferien in wb vorbeischaun!!
ist es da am we immer sehr voll?
Sonst bin ich immer in wibe und da ist es ja schon sehr sehr voll am we !! 
Und deswegen muss ich mir noch überlegen weil wenn es voll ist lohnen sich die 5 stunden anfahrt nicht wirklich wenn man da nur so 3-5 mal fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (13. Juli 2010)

Hey,

ne keine Sorge, im Normalfall ist in Wiba nicht viel los. Ist selten dass man wirklich warten muss (außer weil die Bergbahn nur viertel/halbstündlich fährt). Normalerweise ist man eher so platt, dass man mal ne Fahrt auslässt weil man nimmer kann und lieber Pause macht. Such dir halt net s Rennwochenende aus . Aber Achtung: Auf ner DH-Strecke können Hindernisse sein :O (Und wenn du nicht zum DH fahren kommen willst sondern zum Freeride fahren, dann lass es gleich)


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Juli 2010)

flo: das is kein poser foto das ham wir aus spass gemacht


----------



## sven1495 (13. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich gut an
nene wenn werde ich zum dh fahren kommen !!
Dann werde ich mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## FGRacing66 (13. Juli 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ok dann verbesser ich dich mal  :
> Ich brauch nicht ins Fitnessstudio gehen, ich habe auch so genügend Kraft um problemlos in einem Stück in Wildbad runter zu kommen - im Gegensatz zu dir (glaube ich). Wenn ich mich irre kannst du mich ja verbessern.
> 
> Und ja, ich komm inzwischen auch problemlos am Stück in Wildbad runter. Wenn ich bei der Hitze grad von der Rampe aus vollgas fahr ist es allerdings grenzwertig. Ich meinte auch nur dass ihr für so Poserfotos noch etwas zulegen müsst



Switch Rider muss ned wirklich Posen! Wenn du ihn mal in Wildbadsehen wirst wirste dann wissen warum.... der is echt flott unterwegs! 
MfG


----------



## Marina (13. Juli 2010)

meine güte, jetzt packt ihr ihn alle mal wieder ein -.-
"ich bin so viel cooler wie duuu" schluss jetzt...
in wildbad am we klappt super, falls zu voll wird, wird auch der shuttle eingesetzt, also keine sorge.
dieses we könnte es allerdings mehr werden, weil in 2 ochen rennen ist, das nur zur info.
ansonsten viel spaß und wir sehn uns alle am sonntag


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Juli 2010)

hey felix 
der ms also der flo der fährt genauso wie ich ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capricornus78 (13. Juli 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> meine güte, jetzt packt ihr ihn alle mal wieder ein -.-
> "ich bin so viel cooler wie duuu" schluss jetzt...
> in wildbad am we klappt super, falls zu voll wird, wird auch der shuttle eingesetzt, also keine sorge.
> dieses we könnte es allerdings mehr werden, weil in 2 ochen rennen ist, das nur zur info.
> ansonsten viel spaß und wir sehn uns alle am sonntag




by the way... der (deutsche) durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 14,5cm ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juli 2010)

Capricornus78 schrieb:


> by the way... der (deutsche) durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 14,5cm ^^



...und was genau willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## sven1495 (13. Juli 2010)

Wollte eh nach dem rennen kommen also so 2 wochen danach , dann müsste es sich ja wieder entspannt haben .
Ich freue mich .
achso mal ne frage wie schauts eig aus mit videos von den beiden strecken weil irg wie sehe ich immer nur eine strecke und ich dachte immer das es 2 da gibt!?


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Juli 2010)

ich ahb einige helm cam videos von wildbad geh mal auf mein proflil und kuk sie dir an kuk dir vorallem mal das 4 tage wildbad video an teil 1 und teil2 dort sind alle strekcen zu sehn auser freeride 1 und 2 die ja eh zum kotzen sind


----------



## sven1495 (13. Juli 2010)

ok danke schön !!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (16. Juli 2010)

der bikepark hat an den werktagen vor dem rennen schon geöffnent oder?
also ich mein nächste woche...


----------



## svs (16. Juli 2010)

http://bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/oeffnung.php


----------



## Fatality (16. Juli 2010)

ums auch einfacher zu sagen: JA ^^


----------



## *S.F.T.* (16. Juli 2010)

vielen Dank!
ich meinte mich erinnern zu können dass das sie die letzten jahre gesperrt war weil die strecke hergerichtet wird oder so
hab ich mich wohl geirrt
oder vllt habe ich meine frage nicht präzise formuliert...kann man die Strecke, so wie sie beim Rennen gesteckt sein wird, in der ganzen Rennwoche fahren?


----------



## Fatality (16. Juli 2010)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> vielen Dank!
> ich meinte mich erinnern zu können dass das sie die letzten jahre gesperrt war weil die strecke hergerichtet wird oder so
> hab ich mich wohl geirrt
> oder vllt habe ich meine frage nicht präzise formuliert...kann man die Strecke, so wie sie beim Rennen gesteckt sein wird, in der ganzen Rennwoche fahren?



Der Streckenverlauf wird morgen früh wahrscheinlich im mittleren stück noch gemacht, 
dannach steht die linie so wie sie nächste woche im rennen gefahren wird (so wie ich das mitbekommen habe ;-)
Bis auf das stück zwischen straße & ziel (Park) natürlich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. Juli 2010)

kann ich mir fast nich vorstellen... das wär das erste mal. aber cool wärs =)


----------



## Fatality (16. Juli 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> kann ich mir fast nich vorstellen... das wär das erste mal. aber cool wärs =)



hehe... laßt euch überraschen


----------



## Deinachbar (17. Juli 2010)

Die Strecke auf welcher der Cup ausgetragen wird , ist bis auf den Zieleinlauf und den Sprung über den oberen Weg(nach den 2 Doubles)komplett abgesteckt und fahrbar!
Ist nach Aussage von Mitarbeitern der Radsportakademie der Rennverlauf!
Also nix wie aufen Berg und los!


----------



## Marina (18. Juli 2010)

hammer geiler tag heute!!!!
danke jungs, für die nette gesellschaft =)


----------



## mrt1N (18. Juli 2010)

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob Leute von hier nächstes WE auch bei iXS Cup sind und zuschauen?

Bin zwar (noch) nicht im Downhill Lager, aber zuschauen würde ich ja schon gerne mal.


----------



## svs (18. Juli 2010)

Jo, kostet aber (als einzige Strecke der Serie) 3â¬ pro Person.


----------



## mrt1N (18. Juli 2010)

Ja gut, das ist es mir aber wert. 

War noch nie live bei nem Downhill-Rennen dabei, da juckts einen schon.
Was würdet ihr sagen wann es sich lohnt vorbei zu kommen? Will Nur zu den entscheidenden Läufen oder auch zum Training?


----------



## slayerrider (19. Juli 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Jo, kostet aber (als einzige Strecke der Serie) 3â¬ pro Person.



Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Wenn doch, dann hÃ¤tte sich Wildbad damit an UnverschÃ¤mtheit nochmal Ã¼bertroffen....


----------



## Fatality (19. Juli 2010)

--- test ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (19. Juli 2010)

@slayer: Das war auch in den letzten Jahren so. Ist also zumindest keine neue Unverschämtheit. Ich find es jetzt aber auch nicht sooooo schlimm.



Ist morgen zufällig jemand am Start?


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Juli 2010)

Ich wär ja gern aber ich schreib BWL-Klausur 

@mrt1n: Würde halt am Sonntag kommen. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast auch schon morgens zum Training, dann kannst dir schonmal anschaun wo die interessantesten Stellen sind und du bekommst vielleicht sogar irgendwo nen Parkplatz . Rennlauf ist aber logischerweise interessanter, weil die Leute nochmal viel mehr Gas geben und am Limit fahren. Beim Training stehen auch viele bloß rum, und die schnellen können nicht so schnell wie sie wollen, weil langsamere den Weg blockieren.


----------



## mrt1N (19. Juli 2010)

Also ist am Sonntag auch nochmal Training? Auf der Page vom Park steht halt nur was von den Laufen ab 11:00 Uhr.

Eigentlich könnte man ja so zwischen 9 und 10 dort sein, wenn noch Training vorher ist?
Kommt jetzt noch wer außer mir und meinen Kumpels?


----------



## Marina (19. Juli 2010)

das is n guter plan, sonntag vormittag kommen. training geht sonntag um 8 los und danach eben die rennläufe.

btw wo sind die fotografen vom sonntag denn alle?^^


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Juli 2010)

nAbend, wisst ihr oben man parken kann als Nicht-Fahrer?


----------



## mrt1N (19. Juli 2010)

Würde ich auch gerne mal wissen wo man gut fotografieren kann?

Mein Kumpel und ich kommen mit unseren DSLRs und würden auch gerne ein paar schöne Bilder schießen. Ich kenne mich dort halt wirklich garnicht aus, da ich das erste mal dort bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (19. Juli 2010)

@ mrt1N

falls du zum rennen meinst, ich komm!


----------



## Marina (19. Juli 2010)

lauf einfach die strecke runter, dann fallen dir sicher ein paar sachen auf, die spaß machen zum fotografieren. die ganze strecke gibt zum knipsen sehr viel her!


----------



## mompere (20. Juli 2010)

werd wohl samstag und sonntag zum knipsen dasein, stellen gibts in wiba wirklich zu genüge an denen es sich lohnt ein paar pics zu schießen.


----------



## BigMountain86 (20. Juli 2010)

mompere schrieb:


> werd wohl samstag und sonntag zum knipsen dasein, stellen gibts in wiba wirklich zu genüge an denen es sich lohnt ein paar pics zu schießen.



Hey Manu, bist beim Rennen auch mit der Kamera am Start?


----------



## ulrichB (20. Juli 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> das is n guter plan, sonntag vormittag kommen. training geht sonntag um 8 los und danach eben die rennläufe.
> 
> btw wo sind die fotografen vom sonntag denn alle?^^



werde Fr Sa und So da sein....


----------



## mompere (20. Juli 2010)

@ Oli, die Antwort haste selbst zitiert 
Klar bin ich das Rennen knipsen.


----------



## Marina (20. Juli 2010)

eigentlich meinte ich die von vergangenem sonntag^^


----------



## Marina (21. Juli 2010)

iiiiich hab fotos bekommen =)


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2010)

...mächtig geiles Bild


----------



## *S.F.T.* (22. Juli 2010)

mennooo wieso is das wetter schlecht am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (22. Juli 2010)

Ach, Sonntag bewölkt bei 20°C. Optimal, würd ich sagen!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (22. Juli 2010)

ja aba fr+sa wird nass, die letzten jahre wars so schöön^^


----------



## *S.F.T.* (22. Juli 2010)

was is eig wenn ich versuche morgen nach 18 uhr noch "freies training" zu betreiben?^^
fahren dann einfach die shuttles nicht mehr oder wird man dann auch erschossen wenn man sich auf der strecke aufhält? xD


----------



## Marina (22. Juli 2010)

kann sein, dass sie dir die startnummer abnehmen. würd ich lassen^^
und in der bergbahn kommst nemme hoch. von daher... schieben


----------



## *S.F.T.* (22. Juli 2010)

wus?
is ja hart...
naja ich hätte halt privates shuttle xD
aber meine startnummer will ich schon behalten :-/
ich glaub ich frag einfach mal ganz freundlich im rennbüro und lass es mir dann schriftlich geben wenn sie sagen ich kann nach 18uhr fahren


----------



## Fatality (23. Juli 2010)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> wus?
> is ja hart...
> naja ich hätte halt privates shuttle xD
> aber meine startnummer will ich schon behalten :-/
> ich glaub ich frag einfach mal ganz freundlich im rennbüro und lass es mir dann schriftlich geben wenn sie sagen ich kann nach 18uhr fahren



...dann wollen andere auch runter, weil sie sich benachteiligt fühlen. und ruck zuck hast du ne völlig überfüllte bahn (unabhängig davon ob die mitgenommen werden) dann machen die ein paar telefonate, und ruck zuck ist mehr ärger vorhanden als das jemand das auch nur ansatzweise möchte. 
und ehe ihr eucht verseht, is der park geschlossen. keine rennen mehr, arbeitsplätze fallen weg, und alles nur weil "jemand" ein extrawürstchen sein will.
die öffnungszeiten stehen mehr als deutlich auf der HP vom Bikepark 

man liest text immer so wie man ihn lesen möchte...

wer schrechtreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Marina (24. Juli 2010)

Huihuiui...scharfer ton hier.ich geb euch allen mein stimme und feuer euch an,sobald ich ausm kh wieder raus bin =) doofes wochenende...


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Juli 2010)

Würdet ihr mir sagen ob man als "ottonormal verbraucher" oben parken darf morgen?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Juli 2010)

Nein...darfst du nicht. Unten in Wildbad stehen Schilder, daß die Parkplätze auf dem Sommerberg gesperrt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Juli 2010)

denke der werte feuerwehrmann an der absperrung lässt dich ned durch... aber probieren kann mans ja =)


----------



## Fatality (24. Juli 2010)

und selbst wenn, das fahrerlager (der große parkplatz) is ziemlich voll, ich bin sogar dazu geneigt das "ziemlich" zu streichen ^^
oben bei der bikestation parken ist auch nicht, also... 

...ganz nebenbei, die bestzeit, wie ich mitbekommen habe, liegt wohl bei 3:44, gar nicht schlecht für ne durchnäßte schlammige strecke oder?


----------



## Marina (24. Juli 2010)

ja das kann was


----------



## mrt1N (24. Juli 2010)

Also muss man irgendwo im Dorf parken und nach oben laufen, richtig?

Wie viel Zeit sollte man dafür denn ca. rechnen?


----------



## INT3NS3 (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde unten irgendwo parken, mit der Bahn hochfahren und anschließend runterlaufen. Ist nämlich nicht so anstrengend.


----------



## mrt1N (24. Juli 2010)

Und dafÃ¼r mind. 10â¬ zahlen? Nein danke...

So ewig kann das doch nicht dauern bis man nen gescheiten Sport erreicht hat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INT3NS3 (24. Juli 2010)

Jo, da hast schon recht. Die Zocken einen ganz schön ab. 
Schade eigentlich das Leute die sich mal den Sport anschauen wollen, 
dann auch noch Eintritt zahlen müssen.


----------



## BigMountain86 (24. Juli 2010)

Hier schon einmal ein Bild von heute.

Und doch, man kann im Park fahren. Eben nur auf der BikerX und Dual Strecke. Habe heute noch ein paar Leute dort rumdüsen sehen.

Bin gespannt wie die Strecke morgen aussieht, ob das Wetter besser wird und der Schlamm ein bisschen abtrocknet. Packt alle auf jeden Fall eure guten Sonntagscombos aus...sieht auf Fotos besser aus


----------



## mrt1N (25. Juli 2010)

Die 3â¬ Eintritt stÃ¶ren mich ja garnicht, das zahlst bei vielen kleinen Veranstaltungen.

Aber nochmal zusÃ¤tzlich mind. 10â¬ fÃ¼r die Liftkarte ist mir halt zu viel, also werd ich mit meinen Kumpels wohl zu FuÃ die Spots hochlaufen. Hat keiner eine ungefÃ¤hre Ahnung was man da zeitlich vor sich hat? 

War wie gesagt noch nie dort und bin gerade etwas verunsichert.


----------



## Fatality (25. Juli 2010)

10â¬ kostet es wenn du oben auf dem groÃen parkplatz parken mÃ¶chtest. eintritt um auf der strecke zuschauen zu kÃ¶nnen sind so bei 2-3â¬ . Die seilbahn (Bergbahn) kostet dich 2â¬ eine einfache fahrt nach oben. ne "Liftkarte" ist fÃ¼r den skilift um dich mit deinem Bike wieder hochzuliften und hat nix mit der bergbahn zu tun ;-)


----------



## *S.F.T.* (25. Juli 2010)

Die Ergebnisse gibts so ab Dienstag online odeR?


----------



## Hans der Bär (25. Juli 2010)

Sind schon online. 

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/cups/...010/CupResultsView?event=bad-wildbad-GDC-2010


----------



## *S.F.T.* (25. Juli 2010)

habs gemerkt aba trotzdem danke^^


----------



## FreeR1D3R (25. Juli 2010)

Wie kommt man eigentlich an die ganzen Bilder, die beim Rennen geschossen wurden?

Hätte gerne mal ein schönes Sturzbild

Und auch andere natürlich... Wer war da? 

Startnummer war 329.

Wär cool wenn mir die jemand irgendwie zukommen lassen könnte.

Gruß Martin


----------



## svs (25. Juli 2010)

Preis p.P. ist/war 5â¬: Zwei fÃ¼r die Bergbahn, drei zum Zuschaun. Wer noch Hunger hatte hat fÃ¼r 2,50 ne Wurst im BrÃ¶tchen bekommen und zum Trinken gabs auch. 
10â¬ hat fÃ¼r einen Tag also gereicht und ist auch human...auch wenn ich kein Freund der 3â¬ fÃ¼r den Eintritt bin, dafÃ¼r gabs aber ein schickes BÃ¤ndchen.

@Freerider:
Fotografen werden sich hier sicherlich die nÃ¤chsten Tage Ã¼ber melden, ansonsten Augen im Album offen halten und/oder die bekannten Bilder Seiten abklappern.


----------



## mrt1N (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich war heute, wie angekündigt, auch da und die DSLR war mit im Gepäck. 

Ist nicht meine eigene und ich fotographiere noch nicht wirklich oft, also erwartet keine Meisterwerke. Wer trotzdem vielleicht ein Bild will, ich kann meine 5-600 mal durchsuchen. 
War übrigens echt ein nettes Rennen. Der Eindruck war natürlich gigantisch, wenn man das erste mal so etwas sieht. Die Leute haben teils wirklich gut gerockt. 

Hab auch ein paar ausm Forum erkannt bzw. die Namen gehört, aber da ich noch nicht wirklich bekannt bin bei anderen, wollte ich da auch nicht dumm hinlatschen und euch anquatschen. 

Auf jeden Fall wars wirklich gediegen und ich würde mir sowas gerne öfters "antun". Irgendwann vielleicht auch mal selbst auf der Strecke, aber das braucht noch seine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMountain86 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich war zum fotografieren da und bin gerade schon am Bilder bearbeiten.
Ob was von der 329 dabei ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, werd aber Bescheid sagen 

Die ersten Bilder von gestern habe ich ja oben schon gepostet.

Ansonsten schaut euch in den nächsten Tagen gerne mal beim Fraction Magazine um!
Hier warten immer geile Bilder auf euch 

Fraction PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juli 2010)

Woooooooooo ist der Euro.


----------



## ulrichB (26. Juli 2010)

Fabian Fader platz 3 seeding !

Meine bilder sind jetzt online (ca 500). 
http://www.ulrichberghaeuser.de/downhill/bilderdownhill.html
Ihr könnt wie immer in originalgrösse bestellen - zum persönlichen gebrauch. Einfach mail an [email protected] mit angabe der nummer, die unter dem bild steht, und ein paar tage geduld...

Einen rennbericht aus GP extralove sicht gibts hier: http://www.ulrichberghaeuser.de/downhill/berichte.html


----------



## scox83 (26. Juli 2010)

Hey Folks...
wir haben die ersten pix online.
schaut auch in den nächsten stunden/tagen noch einmal rein. es kommt noch mehr stuff.
viel spass

http://fraction-magazine.de/de/frac...nc=viewcategory&catid=31&startpage=1#category


----------



## Marciii (26. Juli 2010)

Kumpel hat auch bilder gemacht

http://picasaweb.google.de/marcsen87/IXSDownhillCup2010BadWildbad#


----------



## landox (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wie ist der allg. Zustand der Strecken in Wildbad?
War einige Zet nicht mehr dort, lohnt eine Reise?

Anscheinend wurde einiges erweitert 
??
Wer weiss mehr??


----------



## ScottyFR20 (26. Juli 2010)

Definiere Zustand?

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn du nicht nur flowig, sondern auch anspruchsvoll fahren willst...

Ich find den Park geil. War zwar erst zweimal dort, aber das kann ich beurteilen ;-)


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juli 2010)

naja, gefühlt wird sie nach dem Rennen ziemlich runter gerockt sein. Aber das ist ja in Wildbad immer so. Daher keine Unterschied!


----------



## ScottyFR20 (26. Juli 2010)

bin das rennen mitgefahren ;-)

passt schon so. für den einen ist der zustand gut, je verblockter, selektiver die strecke ist und der andere mag es lieber flowig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Juli 2010)

im gap ist ein riesinloch also ist glaub ich nciht so empfehlenswert den zu springen und die strecke ist allgemein ordentlich ausgefahren aber man kann trozdem gut fahren


----------



## Deleted 115359 (28. Juli 2010)

So, nun ist auch das Video fertig geschnitten vom Sonntag!
Hoffe es gefällt euch =)

http://freecaster.tv/patrickwinger/1012649/german-downhill-cup-bad-wildbad

(Bitte in HQ ansehen  )


----------



## Marina (28. Juli 2010)

maaaan muss der scho wieder sein ramschiges video posten -.-

edit: neiiiiin, rockt übel, nach wie vor geil


----------



## Deinachbar (28. Juli 2010)

geiles Video,echt klasse gemacht,aber die Mukke dazu passt ja mal garnicht!


----------



## scox83 (28. Juli 2010)

sowas kann nur ein wildbader sagen.
ich find die mucke geil...


----------



## Deinachbar (28. Juli 2010)

Danke Hanno!!
Ich steh halt auf knüppelhart 
Wie die Strecke eben !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (28. Juli 2010)

Metal würde das Video aber knüppelhart versauen 
Sonst ist die Mukke auch nicht so das was ich hör, aber zu sowas passts. 
Aaaaber-über Geschmäcker lässt sich streiten =D


----------



## Deinachbar (29. Juli 2010)

Yep da haste recht!
Video is trotzdem Klasse  Egal was da für ne Mukke läuft


----------



## kinschman (29. Juli 2010)

HAHA .... das "PEDAL" Schild ...  
sehr gut...könnte man im grunde nen running gag draus machen


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2010)

Mein Video wäre dann auch fertig


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2010)

top Video


----------



## BigMountain86 (30. Juli 2010)

DH-Paddy schrieb:


> So, nun ist auch das Video fertig geschnitten vom Sonntag!
> Hoffe es gefällt euch =)
> 
> http://freecaster.tv/patrickwinger/1012649/german-downhill-cup-bad-wildbad
> ...



SEEEEEEHR geiles Video! Paddy, da solltest echt was draus machen. Du hast da Telent für.


----------



## BigMountain86 (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## ms06-rider (31. Juli 2010)

Schönes Bild  
Nochmal zum Streckenzustand:
Dh1:  Seit dem Rennen wurde kein (sichtbare) Streckenpfelge betrieben. Ist insgesamt halt ziemlich ausgefahren, aber relativ gut fahrbar. Gap ist auch springbar, allerdings empfiehlt es sich sehr die Landung vorher zu betrachten und nicht mittig, sondern rechts von den Schlaglöchern zu springen. 
Dh2: Üblicher meiner Meinung nach geiler Zustand 
Fourcross: Derbe Rinnen vom Regen drni, dürfte mim Hartail recht nervig sein, desweiteren recht ordentlich Schotter - wie immer also


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Juli 2010)

Streckenzustand ist eben Wildbadtypisch...war aber gut fahrbar heute. Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht...


----------



## SiK (1. August 2010)

Kurze Frage: kann man das Rad auch an der Bikestation waschen, wenn diese zu hat? Wenn nicht, gibt es Alternativen?

Wollte morgen hin, soll halt nur ordentlich Regen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatality (1. August 2010)

Der Kärcher "Hoch"druckreiniger steht Montags & Dienstags nicht draußen. Jedoch ist am Ende vom DH2 ein Waschplatz 
Panoramastraße da wo die brücke über die Seilbahn geht...


----------



## SiK (1. August 2010)

Fatality schrieb:


> Der Kärcher "Hoch"druckreiniger steht Montags & Dienstags nicht draußen. Jedoch ist am Ende vom DH2 ein Waschplatz
> Panoramastraße da wo die brücke über die Seilbahn geht...



Cool, dank dir!


----------



## ms06-rider (1. August 2010)

Außerdem sind Hochdruckreiniger eh Kacke fürs Bike, von daher würde ich schaun ob der Wasserhahnen nicht vielleicht doch aufgedreht ist und n Stück normaler Schlauch noch dran hängt - Finger drauf reicht dann auch für mehr Druck


----------



## Fatality (1. August 2010)

Der Wasserhahn ist mit Sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit zu. die waschstation am ende vom DH2 ist supi zum bike putzen kräftiger dicker strahl und nicht so schädigend wie ein hochdruckreiniger


----------



## SiK (1. August 2010)

Ok dann noch die nächste Frage, gibts auch unten einen guten Parkplatz in der Nähe der Bergbahn?


----------



## Hans der Bär (1. August 2010)

Oben ist ein großer Parkplatz, 20m weiter ist die Bikestation, 50m weiter die Bergstation der Bergbahn. Unten parken empfiehlt sich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. August 2010)

Gibt's hier noch andere Downhill-Einsteiger, die Lust haben am Wochenende gemeinsam zu üben?


----------



## kai-uwe911 (5. August 2010)

Hallo ich werde ab morgen bis Samstag mit meiner Tochter da sein um zu üben und unsere neuen Bikes einzuweihen.


----------



## Deinachbar (6. August 2010)

Es gibt hier viele Anfänger auch Fortgeschrittene,am besten schaust Dir was von den alten Hasen ab!
Einfach mit den Leuten bissel quatschen und schon sitzt mit im Boot,Die Jungz und Mädels sind alle unkompliziert,zugänglich und beißen net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1495 (8. August 2010)

hi,
kann mir villt einer mal eine kurze streckenbeschreibung(sprünge,steinpassagen etc.) zum donwhill 2 machen !?
wäre nett 
danke schonmal 
sven


----------



## ms06-rider (8. August 2010)

Ne Streckenbeschreibung zum Dh2? Ajo ok: Also Steinpassage, dann Ende 
Wozu brauchste denn die Streckenbeschreibung?  
(Sprünge gibts eigentlich keine, insgesamt sehr viele Steine die als Hindernisse dienen, meist n technischeres steileres Stück und n flaches Stück im Wechsel, von daher eigentlich sehr angenehm zu fahren. Wurzeln gibts natürlich auch, aber keine "probelmatischen" Wurzelfelder. Reicht die Info? Wenn nein, dann sag ma wozu, dann kann man da spezifischer drauf ein gehn  )


----------



## sven1495 (8. August 2010)

achso
nene so reicht schon danke .
ja ich hatte keine  ahnung vom dh 2 und da ich diese woche villt nach bad wildbad komme dachte ich einfach mal kurz fragen,zu ixs dh gibts ja genug videos um mir dir strecke anzugucken!


----------



## Hans der Bär (9. August 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> keine "probelmatischen" Wurzelfelder.




Sowohl mein schmerzender Kopf letzten Sonntag, als auch mein seit gestern schmerzendes Knie sollten aber als Bestätigung dienen, dass es dennoch "problematische" Wurzeln gibt.


----------



## Heili (9. August 2010)

Hi,
so am Wochenende gehts zum ersten mal nach Bad Wildbad 
Sollte ich wegn Fahrrad mieten vorher anrufn oder reicht das vor Ort?
Gibts sonst noch Tipps die ihr mir geben könnt?

Danke =)

PS: Würde sich vielleicht jemand bereit erklären mit mir das erste mal runter zu fahren? Wäre sehr nett =)


----------



## funbiker9 (9. August 2010)

Fahrrad solltest du reservieren. Wäre halt Mist wenn du dort ankommst und kein Bike bekommst. Sind insgesamt glaube ich auch nur 5-6 Bikes die zum verleihen da sind.

Wann bist du in Wiba Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (9. August 2010)

Bin am Sonntag da.
Gute, dann werde ich morgen gleich mal anrufen.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. August 2010)

Wir sind wahrscheinlich auch am Sonntag da... ab 14:00Uhr.

Mit uns könntest du da runter...


----------



## Heili (9. August 2010)

Wäre echt super!
ich schreib dir in den nächsten Tagen ne PM, wenn ich weiß ab wann ich da bin.
Wenns dir nichts aus macht, kannst du mir auch deine Handynummer gebn.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. August 2010)

Mein Handy ist chronisch ausgeschaltet.

Bin aber täglich öfters hier im Forum ( Urlaub ).

Gruß


----------



## Heili (9. August 2010)

Ok, du hörst vor mir


----------



## KA-Biker (9. August 2010)

Sonntags sbin Ich sicher und Saci denke ich auch da. Vielleicht sehn wir uns. Du kommst auch aus KA stimmts?


Gruß


----------



## Heili (10. August 2010)

Jap.
Fahre schon ca. 1 Jahr Mountainbike. 
Wollte jetzt einfach mal in den Downhill Bereich reinschnuppern


----------



## sven1495 (10. August 2010)

hi,
so bin morgen da villt sieht man sich ja wenn noch irg wer da ist!?
sven


----------



## Deinachbar (10. August 2010)

Sonntag bin ich auch vor Ort.
Wenn morgen nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich nach der Arbeit für 2-3 Abfahrten auch ma da!
Cya


----------



## sven1495 (10. August 2010)

cool.
ist es unter der woche eig voll da ? 
hoffe mal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (10. August 2010)

momentan sind Schulferien,wäre möglich das etwas mehr los ist,aber aus erfahrung denke ich eher nicht!


----------



## sven1495 (10. August 2010)

ok danke,
das hört sich aber doch ganz gut an .
Naja werde ich ja morgen eh sehn .


----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2010)

In Wildbad ist so gut wie nie viel los....

In einen Liftstau wirst du in Wildbad sicherlich nicht geraten.


----------



## scox83 (10. August 2010)

hehe... alles schon dagewesen 
aber dadurch, dass man recht lang unterwegs ist und sich das alles so weit zieht, verteilt sich der "andrang"


----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2010)

Das ist auch wieder wahr....


----------



## KA-Biker (12. August 2010)

Hier einfach mal zwei/ drei Bilder.

Foto: Alter Mann der mit Kamera immer am X ist


----------



## Heili (12. August 2010)

Am Sonntag solls regnen,sind die Strecken trotzdem fahrbar?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Das kommt auf deine Fahrtechnik an...Schwierigkeitgrad in Wildbad wenns naß/matschig ist +25%.
Also wenn du da noch nie runter bist...würde ich dir empfehlen zu warten bis es wieder etwas trockener ist.


----------



## Heili (12. August 2010)

Naja, dann wart ich lieber noch 1 oder 2 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Außerdem macht es im Regen auch keinen Spaß, wenn man nach 10min klatsch naß ist. Matsch ist ja noch ok...aber Regen...


----------



## speschelaisd (12. August 2010)

@KA-Biker:

Wo bekommst du die Fotos her? Internet?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @KA-Biker:
> 
> Wo bekommst du die Fotos her? Internet?



Ne, da mußt du den Typen ansprechen und der schickt sie dir dann evtl. zu. Baboon Miko heißt der seltsame ältere Herr, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...


----------



## KA-Biker (13. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ne, da mußt du den Typen ansprechen und der schickt sie dir dann evtl. zu. Baboon Miko heißt der seltsame ältere Herr, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...


 

Wie Recht du hast..


----------



## Fatality (13. August 2010)

ich will Sommer 

von dem &$"%$&/ regen wird man noch ganz


----------



## KA-Biker (17. August 2010)

Samstag, wer da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. August 2010)

Evtl. wir...ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## KA-Biker (18. August 2010)

Wer ist wir? Du und dein Rädchen.....

Heili? Kommst du auch?


----------



## Heili (18. August 2010)

Samstags nich, aber vielleicht am Sonntag


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wer ist wir? Du und dein Rädchen.....
> 
> Heili? Kommst du auch?



Wir sind:

 speschelaised & giant888 & funbiker9 + Räder natürlich 

...ist aber noch nicht 100%tig sicher...kommt auf das Wetter an.


----------



## Heili (18. August 2010)

Achso, eine Frage noch.
Soll ich mir ein Freeride oder ein Downhill Bike mieten?


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

Meiner Ansicht nach reicht ein Freerider....aber ein Downhiller ist einfach geiler 

...also ich würde einen DH'ler nehmen...


----------



## Heili (18. August 2010)

ok, is ja auch logischer wenn ich eh mehr die DH Strecken fahre...
Danke, man sieht sich


----------



## KA-Biker (18. August 2010)

die...Dhler machen auch noch den zuverlässigsten Eindruck. Die Fr-Bikes sind schon gut abgearbeitet..
..wenn du Protectoren selbst hast, bring soviel mit wie möglich. Die dort sind nicht im besten Zustand.

Bis dann


----------



## Heili (18. August 2010)

Ist denn jemand am Sonntag da?


----------



## KA-Biker (18. August 2010)

Ich komm doch am Sonntag. Bin aber leider nur aufm X so wie der Stand Heute ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

Wieso nur auf dem Biker X?


----------



## KA-Biker (18. August 2010)

ich nehm noch nen Kumpel mit. Und der ist eben das erste mal in wiba und will sich erstmal rantasten. Noch dazu verfügt er nur über 160mm feinsten Federweg.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

Das kann ich verstehen...ich habe auch 3 Monate gebraucht, bis ich die DH zum ersten mal komplett runter gefahren /  geschoben bin. Aber 16cm Federweg reichen aus...


----------



## KA-Biker (18. August 2010)

Ich bin den DH auch noch nicht wirklicht oft gefahren. Ich bin im DHberreich auch noch ein Frischling. Bis vor einem halben Jahr hatte ich eben nur meine Tourenschlampe..
..jeder fängt mal klein an.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

Ich mach das jetzt auch erst seit 3 Jahren...bin selber vom 'gut sein' sehr weit entfernt. Mir ist wichtig, daß ich Spaß habe...das reicht mir völlig aus.

Ich komm die DH mittlerweile relativ gut runter...aber nicht wirklich schnell. Egal ---> Spaß!


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt auch erst seit 3 Jahren...bin selber vom 'gut sein' sehr weit entfernt. Mir ist wichtig, daß ich Spaß habe...das reicht mir völlig aus.
> 
> Ich komm die DH mittlerweile relativ gut runter...aber nicht wirklich schnell. Egal ---> Spaß!



Das ist auch genau meine Einstellung: hauptsache Spaß!!!!!


----------



## ne0_ (19. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehen...ich habe auch 3 Monate gebraucht, bis ich die DH zum ersten mal komplett runter gefahren /  geschoben bin. Aber 16cm Federweg reichen aus...




Naja wir waren letzte Woche das erste mal BWB und sind den ixs komplett gefahren : D


----------



## Deinachbar (19. August 2010)

Ich werd mich nach ner kleinen Pause auch ab morgen wieder blicken lassen!
Der Berg ruft 
Also Friends wir sehn Uns.
greetz


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2010)

ne0_ schrieb:


> Naja wir waren letzte Woche das erste mal BWB und sind den ixs komplett gefahren : D



...aber ich bin vor den 3 Monaten, fast 10 Jahre gar kein Rad mehr gefahren. Da schauts dann schon anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (19. August 2010)

Das soll aber 3 Jahre heißen...wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2010)

...dann würd ich die DH ja jetzt noch nicht runter fahren


----------



## KA-Biker (19. August 2010)

@scheschelaisd: Bist du der von dem es ein Video bei VIMEO gibt, der so schnell den Strommasten-Dh runterheizt? Der fährt das gleiche Rad wie du.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. August 2010)

Ne, das bin ich nicht...ich bin erst einmal den SMDH gefahren.

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Link schicken?


----------



## mogjo53 (20. August 2010)

Redet ihr eigentlich vom DH1 oder DH2??
Der DH2 ist ja wirklich übel....da bin ich 10 meter weit gekommen und musste dann aufhören weil nicht mal ne linie gesehen habe die ich hätte fahren können...
Der DH1 ist...naja..besser =)
aber ich war auch erst 2 mal in badwildbad und dann nur mit ner 130-140mm federweg schüssel.
Achso, auch wenn esd vieleicht der falsche thread ist aber kennt ihr noch ein paar andere schöne bikeparks die ihr empfehlen könnt? umkreis 200km würd ich sagen!


dank und gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (20. August 2010)

Albstadt & Todtnau & Lac Blanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (20. August 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Link schicken?


 
Bitte, [ame="http://vimeo.com/12274474"]helmet cam hometrack on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Killerkekz (20. August 2010)

sehr zügig


----------



## speschelaisd (20. August 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bitte, helmet cam hometrack on Vimeo




Danke KA-Biker

Die sind wirklich schnell unterwegs


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss mal nach KA 
Schickes Video, hübscher Speed!


----------



## xCupidox (22. August 2010)

erfahrung nach dem ersten mal in  bad wildbad: hartail bringt einen fast um, nicht wegen stürzen sondern wegen dem trail=)
aber werds wieder tun


----------



## KA-Biker (25. August 2010)

Samstag...ist wer da?


----------



## Langamer (25. August 2010)

gibts eigentlich in Wildbad nen Bike Shop der immer auf hat und auch teile für den Dhler hat? ;D
weiß nur das es in irgend so nem Kaff da in der Gegend nen kleinen Rad Shop gab.. die hatten aber noch nichtmal DH  Schläuche -.-"


----------



## FreeR1D3R (26. August 2010)

Werd am Samstag voraussichtlich da sein, wenn mein Bremshebel kommt (ist mir vor zwei Wochen abgerissen). Aber der Aftermarket ist im Fahrradbereich leider nicht so gut organisiert.

Bis denn.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. August 2010)

Langamer schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich in Wildbad nen Bike Shop der immer auf hat und auch teile für den Dhler hat? ;D
> weiß nur das es in irgend so nem Kaff da in der Gegend nen kleinen Rad Shop gab.. die hatten aber noch nichtmal DH Schläuche -.-"


 

Ja, direkt am Park gibts nen Laden.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. August 2010)

Wenn halbwegs gutes Wetter ist, sind wir am Samstag auch...ab 14:00Uhr...da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (26. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wenn halbwegs gutes Wetter ist, sind wir am Samstag auch...ab 14:00Uhr...


 

Ja wenns regnet mach ich meinem Namen als Schönwetterfahrer wieder alle Ehre. Sonst sehn wir uns Patrick. Bis Samstag


----------



## Langamer (26. August 2010)

KA-Biker: der hat doch nur am Wochenende auf oder?
also so wars jedenfalls letztes Jahr, als ich da war..
(meine Oma wohnt in Wildbad... xD ich bin immer ne Woche da)


----------



## speschelaisd (26. August 2010)

Wer hat nur am Wochende auf?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. August 2010)

Der Bikeshop/Verleihding. Keine Ahnung ich bin nie unter der Woche da. Musste auf der hp schauen.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. August 2010)

Also die Bikestation is ab Mittwoch bis Sonntag auf...der Lift und die Bergbahn sind die ganze Woche auf.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. August 2010)

Lift ist Montags und Dienstags geschlossen...da fährt nur die Bergbahn. *Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## Deinachbar (28. August 2010)

so isses!


----------



## Langamer (28. August 2010)

hört sich gut an


----------



## funbiker9 (28. August 2010)

So wieder zurück von Wildbad...war eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht. Hat aber höllisch Spaß gemacht. Außer meine 2 Platten am Heck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeR1D3R (28. August 2010)

Ja, geil war´s.


----------



## vollgas! (30. August 2010)

wurde mittlerweile seit dem ixs-cup die strecke (landung vom gap usw.) wieder gerichtet?


----------



## KA-Biker (30. August 2010)

Samstag..Eurobike
Sonnntag..Wildbad


----------



## speschelaisd (30. August 2010)

vollgas! schrieb:


> wurde mittlerweile seit dem ixs-cup die strecke (landung vom gap usw.) wieder gerichtet?



In Wildbad wird nicht viel gerichtet...die Landung vom großen Gap is glaub ich auch nicht gerichtet worden.


----------



## vollgas! (30. August 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> In Wildbad wird nicht viel gerichtet...die Landung vom großen Gap is glaub ich auch nicht gerichtet worden.



wär ja auch ein riesenaufwand, 10m daneben liegt ein riesiger dreckhaufen 
wenn sie ne schaufel hinlegen würden, würde ich es nächstes mal selber machen


----------



## Mr.A (31. August 2010)

wie läuft das eigentlich, wenn ab ende Nov. die Bergbahn umgebaut wird.Das soll sich ja lt. deren Website schon planmässig bis in den Spätsommer 2011 ziehen...( und solche Zeitpläne werden eh ned oft eingehalten ).

Setzt der Bikepark Shuttlebusse ein? Wie siehts diesen Winter mit shuttle Bussen aus? 
Weiß einer genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (31. August 2010)

also die Landung wurde schon desöfteren gerichtet,bzw die Löcher aufgefüllt!
Problem an der ganzen Sache ist das es gern mal etwas stärker regnet,meißtens kurz nachdem aufgefüllt wurde....also spühlts oft die meißte Erde wieder davon.
Das andere Problem is,wenn die Erde frisch aufgefüllt wurde und ein Biker nach dem anderen gleich danach ständig den Drop springt siehts kurz drauf wieder so sche&%$§" aus.
Man kann den Sprung ja nicht für ne Woche sperren nachdem er ne frische Landung bekommen hat.

Soviel ich weiß wird die Bahn bis Ende Juli nicht fahren und in dieser Zeit wird vorraussichtlich nur geshuttlet wenn an den Wochenenden die Biker kommen,unter der Woche?! Keine Ahnung!

*Ich vermute *das von Freitag bis Sonntag geshuttlet wird und der Lift am Skihang von Mittwoch bis Sonntag läuft,wie bisher auch!


----------



## Marina (31. August 2010)

Alex versuch es garnicht erst zu verteidigen... wir wissen alle, dass ned genug getan wird. nen sprung für ne woche sperren? why not, andere parks machen das auch.
ich sags ungern, aber wildbad is dermaßen tot derzeit...
wir waren bei allerbestem dort und es waren nur ein paar ccler und vielleicht 5downhiller da und das am wochenende.

edit: ich vergaß: das assoziale nazi-rotten.com is so toll-pack aufm parkplatz....


----------



## funbiker9 (31. August 2010)

das assoziale nazi-rotten.com ---> was ist das?


----------



## *S.F.T.* (31. August 2010)

und ich versteh den teil "is so toll-pack aufm parkplatz" nicht xD
naja muss ich halt dumm sterben ...:-S


----------



## funbiker9 (31. August 2010)

Ein paar Löcher gehören schon mal wieder mit Erde aufgefüllt...gerade vor dem Donnerbalken ist die Anfahrt grausam...und die tausende kleinen Steine, welche überall auf der Strecke herum liegen.

...wir waren die letzten 3 Wochenenden in Wildbad...macht aber trotzdem eine Menge Spaß.

Allerdings sind wirklich ziemlich wenig im Park unterwegs.


----------



## Fatality (31. August 2010)

geröll wird regelmäßig entfernt, nur bei dauerregen und aufgeweichtem boden gefolgt von 1-2 trockenen tagen sind eben wieder neue steine da....
Erde sollte es regnen. 

und wie auch schon erwähnt wurde ist es nicht so einfach löcher und landungen zu füllen wenn es ständig regnet und das material nicht gut antrocknen kann. Strecken sperren ist auch nicht so einfach, weil ein paar biker meinen sie brauchen diese sperrungen nicht. und somit hast du schon wieder fahrrinnen und fettwülste im noch aufgeweichtem mat. (ständigem regen sei dank!!!) ne woche sperren is nicht, die meisten kommen wegen DH, da ist das geschrei auch wieder groß. 
Wer glaubt in BW wird nichts gemacht liegt falsch, wer das nicht glaubt darf sich gerne zum 1 wöchigem helfen melden, und mit erstaunen feststellen welche arbeit dahinter steckt "nichts zu tun" !! und wie das gearbeitete von viel regen und bikern wieder zunichte gemacht wird. 

schrechtreibfehler sind mir egal


----------



## vollgas! (31. August 2010)

gegen ein bisserl gepolter hat wohl keiner was, total zerbombte landungen wie z.b. beim gap sind aber was anderes. war doch letztes jahr genau dasselbe, nach dem rennen war der sprung quasi unfahrbar, erst übern winter wurde die landung wieder gerichtet und hat dann auch bis zum rennen wunderbar gehalten. wenn man was tun wollte, wäre hier also schon was möglich.


----------



## ms06-rider (1. September 2010)

Doch man kann nen Drop mal für ne Woche sperren. Da muss dann halt auch n ernsthaftes Schild hin, damit man sieht weshalb der gesperrt ist und net n halber Meter absperrband, wie es zu 90% sinnlos rumhängt, dann sieht man auch dass da gesperrt ist. Am besten dann halt noch iwas hin machen dass man wirklich net springen kann - und wenns n senkrecht hin genagltes Brett im Absprung ist. Einfach so dass man s halt net innerhalb 2 sek zerstören kann, dann macht das auch niemand. Dann noch auf der Homepage der Hinweis dass der Drop gesperrt ist und gut ist. Sinnvoller Weise vielleicht in ner Woche für die gut Wetter angekündigt ist  Die ganze DH sperren geht natürlich eher schlecht. Und wieso sollte man wegen etwas anderem außer dem DH nach Wildbad kommen  Gibt's da noch was anderes  
Klar wird nicht nichts gemacht, allerdings könnte man sich manches sparen. Wenn ich da z.b. den Alex, selbst genervt von der Schwachsinnigkeit seiner Tätigkeit in dem Moment, die Spurrillen auf der Fourcross mit Schotter füllen seh .... Seltsam dass der nach 1 mal fahren wieder draußen ist ....


----------



## trailraider (1. September 2010)

ich freu mich jedenfalls im spätherbst wieder mal in wildbad zu fahren. aber ist halt schon so, solange in den bergen noch kein schnee liegt und die bergbahnen noch fahren....macht halt schon spass!


----------



## Marina (2. September 2010)

Ich revidiere meinen Eintrag, weil ich grad tolle Sachen passieren sehe im Facebook =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. September 2010)

Facebook:
Bikepark Bad Wildbad Soo, liebe Bikepark-Community

Wir starten zur Shape-Offensive im Spätsommer!

Im Klartext heißt das, dass der DUAL SLALOM ab heute bis kommenden Mittwoch (8.9.2010) leider gesperrt ist. 
...
Für das Warten bekommt ihr von uns einen Kurs frei von Wasserrinnen und
Schlaglöchern, sowie einen komplett neuen Belag, bestehend aus gutem
Grund und einer Schicht Brechsand

Danke für eure Geduld und weiterhin "Ride On"!


Liebe Gravity Freunde!
Am Samstag 18.9 gibt es einen großen Bau- und ShapeTag im Park.
Dazu möchten wir euch gerne einladen und sind für jede helfende Hand dankbar.
...Eimer, Schaufel, Rechen und alles Nötige stellen wir euch zur Verfügung.
Treffpunkt ist an der Bikestation. Von da aus strömen wir dann auf die Trails.

Nähere Infos (Zeit usw.) folgen in Kürze.

Also, Save The Date und bis bald! 
Euer Flo und das Team aus dem BikeparkMehr anzeigen



und ich kann samstag ned -.-***


----------



## Fatality (2. September 2010)

Hallo, leider ist ein kleines kommunikationsproblem aufgetretten und es wurden falsche informationen versehentlich ins facebook gestellt.

der belag vom dual slalom wird nicht komplett erneuert, es werden vorerst nur die regen schäden beseitigt und die rinnen mit gutem lehmigem erdmaterial gefüllt (anstatt mit brechsand). Kleinere schäden werden natürlich auch gemacht und korrigiert.

...das bisschen brechsand das auf die aufgefüllten rinnen kommt ist nur 1-2mm dick und ist im prinzip nur für die rüttelmaschine gedacht (da sonst die rüttelplatte einfach kleben bleibt)
desweiteren werden die brechsandbeläge nach und nach entfernt da sie optisch sicher viel hermachen, praktisch aber nur nerven, sie spülen die regenabläufe zu, so das sich das wasser einen anderen weg sucht (meist auf die strecke (was zur folge hat das sich auf der strecke tiefe furchen ziehen)), und machen nach einer woche trockenheit das fahren (wegen einer mehreren zentimeter dicken schicht locker gewordenen brechsands) unmöglich.

der termin am 18.9. bleibt natürlich. 

satzbau und rechtschreibung wurden absichtlich so gestalltet


----------



## xms (3. September 2010)

Hey Ihr,
ich kam vorhin aus Bad Wildbad heim. Das war das erste mal, dass ich in einem Bikepark nicht nur zu Fuß unterwegs war.
Die zwei Downhillstrecken in Bad Wildbad sind doch ne wunderbare Sache für Leute wie mich, die zum ersten mal auf nem Downhillboliden "sitzen" 
Also ich war definitiv froh über den massiven Federweg meines Leihbikes.
Und von Steinen hab ich jetzt erstmal genug.

Gibt es eigentlich Handgelenkmassagen? Das wär jetzt super!


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. September 2010)

ich bin morgen da, sonst noch jemand?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. September 2010)

erst morgen, Heute Eurobike. 
Falls noch einer mit will, ich hab noch drei freie Plätze auf meinem Ticket. 8.04 an HBF KA oder 9:56 an Stuttgart 21.... Kerl mit Cheetah-shirt an.


----------



## Marina (4. September 2010)

edit sagt ich sollte lieber besser nix schreiben, sonst fühlen sich die wildbader betreiber ja gleich angegriffen.
lasst wildbad ruhig sterben...


----------



## funbiker9 (4. September 2010)

Das wäre aber schade, wenn Wildbad stirbt. Glaub ich aber nicht.
...warum soll man darüber nichts schreiben, dafür ist doch ein Forum da. Und angepisst fühlt sich hier doch eh gleich jeder...von daher gesehen, ändert sich nichts


----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2010)

naja, ich habe des öftern das Gefühl, dass es den Wildbadern lieber wäre wenn wir einfach nur das Geld für die Karten überweisen würden und nicht dauernd dort aufkreuzen würden...


----------



## Deinachbar (4. September 2010)

hmmmm.also ich als "Wildbader" freu mich jedesmal wenn ich Euch seh und Ihr zahlreich vorort seid,ich bike gerne mit Euch und ich hoffe das Ihr alle weiterhin so zahlreich kommt.
Was die anderen denken is mir *******gal und daran wird sich auch weiterhin nichts ändern.
Was würden viele hier im Dorf und aufem Berg nur ohne Uns/Euch machen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. September 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> hmmmm.also ich als "Wildbader" freu mich jedesmal wenn ich Euch seh und Ihr zahlreich vorort seid,ich bike gerne mit Euch und ich hoffe das Ihr alle weiterhin so zahlreich kommt.
> Was die anderen denken is mir *******gal und daran wird sich auch weiterhin nichts ändern.
> Was würden viele hier im Dorf und aufem Berg nur ohne Uns/Euch machen!!



Hoffe du übernimmst im Winter wieder den aktuellen Streckenbericht. War letzten Winter wirklich sehr hilfreich


----------



## ActionGourmet (4. September 2010)

ich war heut mal wieder und finde, dass die ixs  in ziemlich guten Zustand ist (bis aufs Steinfeld, das soll aber in absehbarer Zeit aufgefüllt werden habe ich heute erfahren). Also ich bleib BWB treu.


----------



## el-torro (5. September 2010)

war gestern dort, der IXS war wirklich ok
Aber der Rest oh weh, oh weh! alles total zerschossen und zerfurcht.


----------



## Seregon (5. September 2010)

also ... nachdem die strecke heute nach wie vor genau gleich aussah wie letzte woche schon ... muss ich jetzt doch ma sagen: sie iss doch einfach nur geil 

kA was manche haben, schön, man sieht eben noch die ganzen löcher, furchen etc pp vom rennen, das steinfeld iss schön ausgewaschen und alles iss so richtig schön ruppig und steinig - ABER ganz genau SO MUSS wildbad doch einfach aussehen, oder nich ? 
Und wofür fährt man eig 200mm alleredelsten federweg? das soll doch auch mal was zu tun bekommen 

Ich finde auch, dass es sehr schöne und flüssige lines gibt, wenn man sie nur findet und sich traut sie zu fahren und dann kann man durchaus schön und auch schön schnell drauf fahren - schneller denn je, hab zumindest ich das gefühl und sagt auch meine stoppuhr 

also: mir gefällts bestens, darf gern so bleiben wie's iss 


jml2c
Jens

PS: Hill iss Weltmeister, woooh


----------



## KA-Biker (10. September 2010)

Jemand da Morgen?


----------



## Marina (10. September 2010)

wenn mich einer in stgt abholt, ja =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. September 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> wenn mich einer in stgt abholt, ja =)


 
Holt sie ab!


----------



## Deinachbar (11. September 2010)

Wir waren heute rund um Heidelberg rocken 
Sonntag treiben wir Uns wieder in Bad Wildbad rum


----------



## KA-Biker (12. September 2010)

war nicht so der renner heute..


----------



## Flexer (12. September 2010)

Was gehtn eigentlich wenn ab November die Bergbahn revidiert wird?
Gibts dann krass den Bus shuttle?

Gruss Flo


----------



## Marina (13. September 2010)

keiner hat mich abgeholt *schnüff*


----------



## Flexer (13. September 2010)

Tja, ich komme leider von der andern Richtung...

Aber schö wars. War die letzten Tage in Wildbad sturzfrei, und am Samstag auf einer Abfahrt gleich drei mal...


----------



## Deinachbar (17. September 2010)

Hey Friends
Morgen kommts auf der iXS-Strecke zu eventuellen Stau´s
Wir werden ab ca 10:00 Uhr das eine oder andere Loch auffüllen und somit kommts dann zu eventuellen ausbremsen der Biker!
Also beim fahren bissel Obacht  net das Ihr mit eingebuddelt werdet.
Freiwillige dürfen gern mit Hand anlegen.
greetz de Ich


----------



## Fatality (17. September 2010)

für die wo helfen, nehmt euch ne kleinigkeit für tagsüber zu essen mit, nachmittags/abends wird dann gegrillt ^^

Alex? passt der Deckel?


----------



## Deinachbar (17. September 2010)

Okay werd mir ma en Brötchen und en 6pack mitnehmen


----------



## Fatality (17. September 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Okay werd mir ma en Brötchen und en 6pack mitnehmen



...und was is jetzt mitm deckel?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (17. September 2010)

is Perfekt


----------



## Fatality (17. September 2010)

Supi 

ich leg dann mal meine erschöpften glieder auf die gammelcouch.

cya bis morgen


----------



## KA-Biker (17. September 2010)

doch erst um 10?
Sonst wäre ich um 9.30 bekommen?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> doch erst um 10?
> Sonst wäre ich um 9.30 bekommen?



Fährst du morgen oder schaufelst du?

Wir kommen morgen zum fahren.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. September 2010)

Ich komm zum graben, eventuell abends noch ein paar lockere Runden fahren.


----------



## Fatality (17. September 2010)

die graber bitte um 9:30

^^


----------



## funbiker9 (17. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich komm zum graben, eventuell abends noch ein paar lockere Runden fahren.



Na dann sieht man sich morgen.
Werd dann an dir vorbei fahren, stürzen oder schieben


----------



## KA-Biker (17. September 2010)

auf mir solltest du nicht landen, ich bin genau so hart und knochig wie ein Stein.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> auf mir solltest du nicht landen, ich bin genau so hart und knochig wie ein Stein.



 ich werd mir Mühe geben...aber versprechen kann ich nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. September 2010)

Morgen photoshooting in wildbad,wer bock hat,einfach kommen und uns anquatschen.sind so ab 11 mit großem doggi unterwegs =)


----------



## Fatality (18. September 2010)

Ein fettes* DANKE* an die vielen helfer die heute fleißig geholfen haben.

war echt nett von euch ^^



...hoffe beim nächsten mal sind wieder genau so viele am start 

MfG Alex S.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (18. September 2010)

Vielen Dank nochmal für den Steak-Weck ;-)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht heut als Fahrtechnik-Trainer... 

Gruß noch an Patrick, hab vergessen Tschüss zu sagen.

Und meine Schutzbrille hab ich gefunden. Die lag auf dem Autodach. Hat netterweise einer dort hingelegt. 

Sind doch feine Leute die DH`ler


----------



## Fatality (18. September 2010)

Gerne, Essen dannach ist ja wohl das mindeste ^^

Fotos sind gerade beim upload, wenn fertig stell ich n link rein, dann könnt Ihr euch die bilder vom tage saugen und reinziehen ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (18. September 2010)

Wenn ich gemeint bin, dann Tschüss bis morgen.
Ich hab fleißig geflickt und werde morgen nun doch wieder am Start sein.


bis dahin


War aufjeden Fall eine gelungene Aktion mit gediegenem Ausklang Heute. Können wir mal wieder machen.


----------



## BigMountain86 (18. September 2010)

Morgen ab 10.30 Uhr alle nach Bad Wildbad kommen 

Je mehr Leute desto besser. Habe meine Kamera dabei udn ein Kollege kommt hoffentlich auch noch mit seiner Videokamera.

Also, alle das schönste Outfit anziehen und los gehts 


Wer mal Lust auf ein eigenes Shooting an einem Spot seiner Wahl hat, einfach melden oder vorbei schauen unter Roggenbuck Photodesign


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatality (18. September 2010)

so leute
bitteschön...

Bilder


----------



## Deinachbar (19. September 2010)

@Alex...ich werd aufjedenfall wieder mit von der partie sein wenns um etwas helfen geht.
Cool ist das man auch ma was zusammen auf die Beine stellt,ich sag nur *KLOPFER*!!
@Oli...na dann werd ichs Trikot auch schön gebügelt anziehn


----------



## KA-Biker (19. September 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> @Alex...ich werd aufjedenfall wieder mit von der partie sein wenns um etwas helfen geht.
> Cool ist das man auch ma was zusammen auf die Beine stellt,ich sag nur *KLOPFER*!!
> @Oli...na dann werd ichs Trikot auch schön gebügelt anziehn


 
Wärst du doch lieber mit mir den Dh runtergelaufen, hätte dir wohl einige schmerzen erspart.
Wie gehts was ist genau passiert?




*****Nachtrag******: Gute Besserung Alex und lass dich zur Abwechselung mal ein bisschen von deinem Mädchen, genieß deinen Krankenschein soweit das möglich ist.Kopf hoch. Bis hoffentlich bald.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (19. September 2010)

Alex, was hast denn angestellt?

Kenn ich nur zu gut die Verletzung...

Gute Besserung! Mensch Bub, ist auch bei dir die Saison gelaufen...


----------



## KA-Biker (19. September 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Alex, was hast denn angestellt?
> 
> Kenn ich nur zu gut die Verletzung...
> 
> Gute Besserung! Mensch Bub, ist auch bei dir die Saison gelaufen...


 

Ist nicht gebrochen. Anscheinend irgendwas gerissen ne Sehne oder so. Er wird bestimmt noch Bericht erstatten hier.
Gambler-Alex


----------



## ScottyFR20 (19. September 2010)

$châ¬iÃe halt. BezÃ¼glich Schulterverletzung und ggf. Operation:

--> Da wo Martin auch operiert wird wÃ¼rd ich hingehen. Das sind Schulter-Spezialisten. Die machen nix anderes wie Handballer-Schultern wieder richten... 

Aber der Alex wird sich schon noch melden. 

Dachte das ist schon ein RÃ¶ntgenbild von der "Front"...


----------



## Marina (19. September 2010)

maaan, macht doch nich alle immer so'n scheiß -.-


----------



## FreeR1D3R (20. September 2010)

Oh mann, was machst du für Sachen. 

Ich kann dir auch die Arcus-Klinik sehr empfehlen, da hatte ich meine Kreuzband-OP und die Schwestern sind wirklich sehr nett

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall ne gute Besserung!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deinachbar (20. September 2010)

Hey Friends,
Naja was soll ich sagen,es ging viel zu schnell um noch nen Arm rauszustrecken um mich irgendwie abzustützen!
Wollt ma wieder übern Lenker absteigen,vergessen den Arm zum stützen zu benutzen...schön den Stein mit meiner Schulter getroffen.
Der hat sich nich bewegt,tzzzzz! Dabei hab ich nen ordentlichen Zacken drauf gehabt.
Jetz is Band gerissen,wird sich am Donnerstag rausstellen unter dem Belastungsröntgen obs zusammengeflickt werden muß oder obs mit Schiene,bzw Tape auch so verheilt.
Ich persönlich hoffe letzteres.
Aufjedenfall gibts endlich nen neuen Lenker,der jetzige hat nen Hänger


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. September 2010)

...das hört sich ja nicht gut an Alex. Ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung und drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (20. September 2010)

Ging doch schneller als gedacht,wird operiert sind 2 Bänder weg,die brauchten nich mal ein weiteres mal röntgen unter belastung,tja das wars für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Fatality (20. September 2010)

ohje, armer kerle ^^

sag bescheid wann du wo im KH liegst.
iche komme diche besuche ^^

MfG Alex


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. September 2010)

sch**** Alex, tut mir leid für DIch. Dann mal alles Gute. Gute Besserung


----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2010)

...dann mal schnelle gute Besserung mit wenig Schmerzen.

@ActionGourmet

Haste dein Demo noch heil nach Hause gebracht am Samstag?


----------



## Seregon (20. September 2010)

t.t
macht der seine knochen kaputt, gibts jawohl net :X

Gute Besserung ! Werd wieder fit für nächstes Jahr 


Gruß
Jens


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. September 2010)

@funbiker ja klar, ihr auch?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (21. September 2010)

Mensch Alex, 

das ist extrem *******... Aber du bist da ja nicht alleine. 

Ich bin diesen Donnerstag ab etwa 13.30Uhr in Wildbad.

Wer also Lust hat, kann gerne mitfahren. 

Maxi, wie sieht´s aus?


----------



## Schreiner (21. September 2010)

Alex gute Besserung, hoffe es geht alles schneller wie bei mir.

Chris


----------



## Deinachbar (21. September 2010)

Also Freitag gehts unters Messer,die Handwerker kommen auch dazu,wird ne Schraube und nen Draht verbaut,was das ganze für die daruf folgenden 8 Wochen stützen soll,tja!
Ich sag ja immer laß die Bremse los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (21. September 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Also Freitag gehts unters Messer,die Handwerker kommen auch dazu,wird ne Schraube und nen Draht verbaut,was das ganze für die daruf folgenden 8 Wochen stützen soll,tja!
> Ich sag ja immer laß die Bremse los!


 
Wie lange musste drin liegen und in welches KH?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. September 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> @funbiker ja klar, ihr auch?



Logisch, die Räder stehen schon wieder ordentlich geputzt und geschmiert im Keller


----------



## BigMountain86 (21. September 2010)




----------



## speschelaisd (21. September 2010)

Cooles Pic...aber wo isn das genau?

IXS oder DH2?


----------



## mompere (21. September 2010)

jepp schickes Bild. Sonntag ging leider garnix mehr, erst abends um 9 heimgekommen.
ich würd sagen ziemlich am Anfang vom dh2


----------



## KA-Biker (21. September 2010)

mompere schrieb:


> Anfang vom dh2


 

Denk ich auch. Aufm DH1 wart ihr leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charley (22. September 2010)

hey...war am sonntag (19.09)...biken auf der biker x...da war einer und hat bider gemacht weiss zufällig wer ob die online gestellt wurden??...wenn ja wo?


----------



## Marina (22. September 2010)

Das waren Paddy (Dh-Paddy) und Oli (bigmountain86).
Oli brauchst aber vor Sonntag garnicht anschreiben, weil er in Hamburg mit seinen Jungs is und glaube ich da keine Zeit hat 
Wenns ein älterer war, dann weiß ich auch wer, dann meld dich und ich geb dir die e-Mailadresse.


----------



## charley (22. September 2010)

ja war ein älterer.


----------



## SLXDriver (29. September 2010)

Hey,
Geht dieses Jahr noch was im Park? Hab mein neues Bike und will es endlich ausprobieren 

gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (29. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hey,
> Geht dieses Jahr noch was im Park? Hab mein neues Bike und will es endlich ausprobieren
> 
> gruß



Klar geht da dieses Jahr noch was. Ist ja noch bis 1.November offen.

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (29. September 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Klar geht da dieses Jahr noch was. Ist ja noch bis 1.November offen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Eventuell werde ich ama Sonntag eintreffen, vorrausgesetzt ich hab das letzte halbe Jahr Berichtsheft nachgeschrieben.. Was ist mit dir Namesveter, hast du vor dich blicken zu lassen am WE?


----------



## SLXDriver (29. September 2010)

Hat mal jemand lust demnächst mit mir dahin zu gehn? ich bin aber anfänger...


----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Eventuell werde ich ama Sonntag eintreffen, vorrausgesetzt ich hab das letzte halbe Jahr Berichtsheft nachgeschrieben.. Was ist mit dir Namesveter, hast du vor dich blicken zu lassen am WE?



Lust hätte ich schon...bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es klappt. Bin leider dieses Wochenende ein bisschen verplant. Falls sich allerdings ein Zeitfenster auf tut...komm ich.

@SLX driver

kannst gerne mal mit uns mit fahren.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Das wär echt nett 
hast du icq oder so? dann kann man das spontaner aus machen


----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Das wär echt nett
> hast du icq oder so? dann kann man das spontaner aus machen



Ne hab ich nicht...bin aber eigentlich täglich hier im Forum. Eine PN tut es da auch. 
Wir sind meistens Samstags in Wildbad...ab und an auch Sonntags.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Evtl. Kann ich am Sa bzw auch nicht, sontag sehr warscheinlich sogar

also wenn ihr fahren würdet wär echt cooL!

gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich will auch fahren  - Hat mir wer nen Hinterbau ?
Oh und gute Besserungs noch an Alex. Und du hast Glück wenn du nur dieses jahr nimmer zum fahren kommst. Bei meim Vater hats knapp n Dreiviertel Jahr gedauert bis des wieder halbwegs gut war (der hatte aber auch alle Bänder ab ) ...Wünsch dir dass es schneller geht


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Oktober 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich will auch fahren  - Hat mir wer nen Hinterbau ?
> Oh und gute Besserungs noch an Alex. Und du hast Glück wenn du nur dieses jahr nimmer zum fahren kommst. Bei meim Vater hats knapp n Dreiviertel Jahr gedauert bis des wieder halbwegs gut war (der hatte aber auch alle Bänder ab ) ...Wünsch dir dass es schneller geht


 
..ist dein Tues schonwieder gebrochen?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich will auch fahren  - Hat mir wer nen Hinterbau ?
> Oh und gute Besserungs noch an Alex. Und du hast Glück wenn du nur dieses jahr nimmer zum fahren kommst. Bei meim Vater hats knapp n Dreiviertel Jahr gedauert bis des wieder halbwegs gut war (der hatte aber auch alle Bänder ab ) ...Wünsch dir dass es schneller geht



Wie, etwa zum zweiten mal gebrochen?
Das wäre ja mehr als ärgerlich...


----------



## Deinachbar (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch gern ma wieder fahren 
Und bei mir waren alle Bänder ab,drum hab ich jetz auch ne Schraube und nen Draht zum stabilisieren 
Ich rocke erst next Year wieder mit Euch,aber sehn werden wir Uns noch des öfteren,ich kom als auch ohne Bike hoch


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Oktober 2010)

Hey Funbiker,
Ich würde gerne dein Angebot annehmen  Was hälst du von morgen? 
Woher kommst du eigentlich? Hast du ein Auto oder Bahn? (ab februar kann ich auch fahren )

gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Oktober 2010)

INFO:   Marcus Klausmann René pack deine Sachen, morgen geht´s zum Fahrwerke Testen nach Bad Wildbad


----------



## Myrkskog (3. Oktober 2010)

Geht morgen (Montag) jemand nach Wildbad?


----------



## obskur (4. Oktober 2010)

servus leute, 

wie ist denn samstags und sonntags der andrang in bad wildbad?
lange wartezeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (4. Oktober 2010)

Nein, es gibt in Wildbad meistens keine langen Wartezeiten. 

Der Andrang hält sich auch in Grenzen, vor allem am DH oder DH 2


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war bestimmt 30 Biker vor mir am Schlepplift. Noch nie erlebt..


----------



## ScottyFR20 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist aber auch eher selten 

Bin am nächsten Samstag wieder am Start...


----------



## Langamer (4. Oktober 2010)

top da bin ich auch da


----------



## kai-uwe911 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo war mit meiner Tochter auch in BWB und Sie hatte einen riesen Spaß wie ich auch wir kommen voraussichtlich am 16 und 17. 10 noch mal

Grüße Kai + Tabea


----------



## Marina (5. Oktober 2010)

wer is am samstag da? sind am überlegen zu kommen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langamer (5. Oktober 2010)

ich


----------



## svs (5. Oktober 2010)

mal hoffen dass das Wetter so bleibt wie vorhergesagt


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter bleibt so, definitiv 
Sind wohl am Samstag auch da...


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2010)

@Nachfrager: Jo mein Tues ist schon wieder gebrochen. Bzw angebrochen - ich kontrollier ab und an seit ich s das erste Mal kaputt gemacht hab. Hatte allerdings noch net die überarbeitete Version - gibt also Hoffnung dass die nächste hält  
Bin Samstag auch da - falls bis dahin mein Hinterbau kommt, oder ich jemand auf der Straße treff der mir n fettes Dh-Bike in die Hand drückt - bin grad am überlegen auf was ich mehr hoffen soll  - aber falls lautet die neue Adresse unter der ihr mich ab ankunft Hinterbau bis Sonntag erreicht : Bad Wildbad Bikepark, oder die Bahn dahin


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Oktober 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Nachfrager: Jo mein Tues ist schon wieder gebrochen. Bzw angebrochen - ich kontrollier ab und an seit ich s das erste Mal kaputt gemacht hab. Hatte allerdings noch net die überarbeitete Version - gibt also Hoffnung dass die nächste hält
> Bin Samstag auch da - falls bis dahin mein Hinterbau kommt, oder ich jemand auf der Straße treff der mir n fettes Dh-Bike in die Hand drückt - bin grad am überlegen auf was ich mehr hoffen soll  - aber falls lautet die neue Adresse unter der ihr mich ab ankunft Hinterbau bis Sonntag erreicht : Bad Wildbad Bikepark, oder die Bahn dahin


 
Achso ok. Dann mach mal ein bisschen Druck.


@namesvetter: Wenn du kommst dann komm ich auch.


----------



## ne0_ (5. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag von euch jmd da? : )


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

Des mim Druck machen ist n bisschen schwierig. Yt meinte die Dinger wurden ihnen noch net geliefert. Und so schnell wie die s letzte mal meinen geschickt haben, und so schnell wie sie auch bei allen anderen gesendet haben von denen ich weis, fürchte ich halt dass der tatsächlich noch per Schiff unterwegs ist. Aussage von Yt war dass er sofort versand wird wenn er da ist. 
@ Steff und ich sind vermutlich da - allerdings nru wenn Hinterbau, und vermutlich hauptsächlich zum ma n bisschen filmen, aber ma schaun, wenn der Hinterbau erst Samstag oder so kommt dann nur zum fahren 

Edit: Gute Neuigkeiten  Bei einigen anderen ist der neue Hinterbau angekommen - heißt es bestehen gute chancen dass meiner morgen früh dann ankommt  Falls das so sein sollte hoff ich dass ich s morgen noch nach wiba schaff


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Oktober 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Achso ok. Dann mach mal ein bisschen Druck.
> 
> 
> @namesvetter: Wenn du kommst dann komm ich auch.



Komme so gegen 13:30Uhr....Wetter soll ja top werden.

Gruß


----------



## Langamer (7. Oktober 2010)

hört sich gut an  sehen uns dann Sonntag/Samstag ^^
ist morgen auch jemand da?


----------



## Myrkskog (7. Oktober 2010)

Wir werden wohl morgen kommen. Das Wetter soll ja gut sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langamer (7. Oktober 2010)

so bin eben in Wildbad angekommen und liege schon brav im bett  
bis morgen dann


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Oktober 2010)

Langamer schrieb:


> so bin eben in Wildbad angekommen und liege schon brav im bett
> bis morgen dann


 
Wohnst du im Hotel für die paar Tageß


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre ja gerne da, aber bisher hat mir weder jemand auf der Straße einfach n Bike geschenkt, noch ist mein Hinterbau endlich gekommen. Ich hoff ja immernoch dass er bald kommt, und falls, dann bin ich so gut wie aufm Weg nach Wiba. So ein verdammter Scheiß ey -.-


----------



## bergnah! (8. Oktober 2010)

so endlich. nach 9 monaten abstinenz wegen bundeswehr gehts diesen sonntag wieder nach wiba..

wer torkelt da noch so rum?


----------



## Langamer (8. Oktober 2010)

@KA-Biker: nope wohne solange bei meiner Oma  viel günstiger und besseres Essen, als in jedem Hotel gibts hier auch  

@bergnah!: HIER ! xD


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand, wer heute auf dem DH geknipst hat? Ich meine nicht den älteren Herrn im Steinfeld, sondern den Fotografen weiter unten.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2010)

das war wohl der Alex. Im IBC Deinachbar oder so.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Danke Namensvetter.
...nächsten Samstag gehts evtl. nach Albstadt. Je nach Wetterlage...

Gruß


----------



## Deinachbar (10. Oktober 2010)

Patrick musst mich denn einfach so verraten 
Wenn paar gescheide Bilder dabei sind  kann ich demjenigen der mir ne PN mit Info über Bike,Trikot usw gibt,die Tage vielleicht das eine oder andre Bild auf ne Emailad.schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. Oktober 2010)

..ich wollte dir nur ein bisschen was zu tun geben bei deinem kostenlosen Urlaubsschein....äääähm Krankenschein..


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand die E-Mail Adresse von dem älteren Mann sagen, der gestern unterm Steinfeld und öfters mal am BikerX steht.

...oder wie man den sonst erreichen kann.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Oktober 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht jemand die e-mail adresse von dem älteren mann sagen, der gestern unterm steinfeld und öfters mal am bikerx steht.
> 
> ...oder wie man den sonst erreichen kann.


 
pn.


----------



## Langamer (12. Oktober 2010)

morgen jemand da?


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Oktober 2010)

Samstag jemand da? Ich komme vielleicht mit jemandem aus dem Forum 

gruß


----------



## ScottyFR20 (13. Oktober 2010)

Jap, Samstag bin ich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langamer (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch :d


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Oktober 2010)

Langamer schrieb:


> Ich auch :d


 

Ist nix los zur Zeit unter der Woche oder?


----------



## Langamer (13. Oktober 2010)

geht  heute wars ganz gut. mal schauen wie es morgen und freitag wird


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Oktober 2010)

wir sollten uns alle ein orangenes bendel vorne dran binden und die IBC Sekte auf dem Wildbad Downhill gründen


----------



## Myrkskog (14. Oktober 2010)

@Langamer

Sag mal - fallen dir nicht langsam die Arme ab, wenn du bald seit einer Woche jeden Tag in Wildbad fährst?


----------



## Langamer (14. Oktober 2010)

magnesium tabletten 
nein ich merke es schon leicht in den Händen.. aber viel schlimmer ist es an den Stellen auf die man sich schon gelegt hat.. Knie z.b...


----------



## svs (14. Oktober 2010)

Gibt wahrscheinlich kein besseres Training für die Arme


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Oktober 2010)

Langamer schrieb:


> magnesium tabletten
> nein ich merke es schon leicht in den Händen.. aber viel schlimmer ist es an den Stellen auf die man sich schon gelegt hat.. Knie z.b...



Noch eine Woche und du gewinnst gegen Arnold Schwarzenegger im Armdrücken


----------



## Langamer (14. Oktober 2010)

ne bis Sonntag noch  
soll aber schlechtes Wetter geben...


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Oktober 2010)

..nach zwei Tagen tun meine Hände nach jeder Abfahrt unglaublich weh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (17. Oktober 2010)

Momentaner Wetterstand....durchwachsen,Nebel,Feucht und etwas Frisch!


----------



## ScottyFR20 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ideale Bedingungen 

Schade, und ich muss Kompromisse eingehen  

War ne geile Session gestern


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Oktober 2010)

..bei der Temperatur fallen mir die Finger ab. War überhaupt jemand da?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (17. Oktober 2010)

Außer Maxi, ich und noch zwei Franzosen, die den DH 2 mal abgefahren sind, war niemand da. Wir hatten die Strecke den ganzen Nachmittag für uns


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Oktober 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Außer Maxi, ich und noch zwei Franzosen, die den DH 2 mal abgefahren sind, war niemand da. Wir hatten die Strecke den ganzen Nachmittag für uns


 
...und wenn ich gestürzt wäre, wäre wohl niemand mehr vorbeigekommen und ich würde heute noch dort liegen...


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Oktober 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Außer Maxi, ich und noch zwei Franzosen, die den DH 2 mal abgefahren sind, war niemand da. Wir hatten die Strecke den ganzen Nachmittag für uns



Haja bei jedem Stein abgerutscht oder nicht?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (17. Oktober 2010)

Nein, wir haben ein Video zum Schluss gedreht. Inklusive IXS Drop, Balkon (also nicht die diesjährige Renn-Linie) haben wir ne Zeit von etwa 4:20 hinbekommen... Bin gestern zum ersten Mal den Drop mit dem Voltage gesprungen.  (insgesamt 5-6 mal...)


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Oktober 2010)

Na dann aber her mit dem Video


----------



## ScottyFR20 (17. Oktober 2010)

Kommt bald 

Der Alex stellt´s hoffentlich im Laufe nächster Woche rein, sofern er zeitlich hinkommt. 

Aber viel zu schneiden gibt´s ja bei dem Video zum Glück nicht. War ein durchgängiger Lauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. Oktober 2010)

Samstag Wildbad, wer noch?


----------



## SLXDriver (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenns wetter gut ist warscheinlich


----------



## Hans der Bär (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin. Wenn nicht, vllt. zum Knipsen oder Filmen.


----------



## SLXDriver (19. Oktober 2010)

Trefft ihr euch eigentlich auch mal gelegentlich, wenn ihr hier reinpostet ihr kommt? Man müsste echt mal irgendwie sich kenntlich machen, dass man aus dem Forum ist...

gruß


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2010)

*kenntlich mach* mich übersiehst du ned


----------



## Flexer (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab so Kawasaki klamotten an. Und ne Dorado-cool was?!
Bin aber dieses Wochenende eher nicht am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Oktober 2010)

He Jungs ist denn der Schlepper an den Wochenende noch auf, oder ist nur noch die Bergbahn in Betrieb? Wie wirds denn am Wochenende (Wetter)

Paul


----------



## Marina (20. Oktober 2010)

beides auf der bikeparkwebsite zu erfahren.


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich komm ich am Samstag  Bin ziemlich im Lernstress aber ich glaub ich brauch die Abwechslung sonst glüht mir der Kopp durch 
Wie siehts den in Wiba grad aus? Hats geschneit? Wetterbericht sahs ja so nach Schneeregen und nachts Schnee aus. Liegt aber nix oder? Webcams von Wiba wollen bei mir iwie grad net funktionieren - mit allen Browsern die ich probiert hab 
@SLx: Oft erkennt man ja am Fahrrad das es jemand aus dem Forum is  Ich bin klein und fahr n Tues Dh falls du kommst und mich erkennen willst  Und Marina erkennst du wirklich  - schau dir einmal ihr Radel an und du erkennst sie 100%ig ^^
@Hansel: Fahr gefälligst, ich hab kein Bock dass mein aktuelles Gegurke dann auch noch auf Video fest gehalten wird


----------



## Hans der Bär (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh zwar immer die Leute, die schreiben, sie kommen, aber fahr nicht mit ihnen^^ Oder sie nicht mir. -.-

@ MultipleSklerose06-rider: Ich muss aber noch bis einschließlich Samstag Morgen Antibiotika nehmen -.-  Hast du wieder einen Hinterbau? Wenn dann eher Fotos, will meinen neuen Blitz testen, und ob ich damit umgehen kann. Andererseits, es wäre Rumgegurke in 1080p. Und in Slomo kann man bestimmt noch rausholen.


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf Fotos so tun als sei ich schnell bekomm ich hin  Jo hab seit Samstag meinen neuen Hinterbau  Viel rausholen wirste aus dem gegurke net können, allerdings wenn du eh net fährst sondern Fotos machst soll s mcih auch net stören. Komm halt eher mittags, dann bin ich wenigstens n bissi eingefahren


----------



## Freeloader (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm vielleicht auch, lass euch aber die Vorfahrt


----------



## Deinachbar (21. Oktober 2010)

@Mathias...Video kommt heut noch rein.
@WETTER...etwas kühl bei ca 7grad,Himmel is zugezogen und es geht ne leichte,kühle Brise,Regen?? Noch nicht!


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Oktober 2010)

Kaltenbronn schaut ziemlich weiss aus, wie ists oben auf dem Sommerberg?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist das versprochene Video.

Vielen Dank wie immer an Alex (DeiNachbar) für das hochladen.

Viel zu schneiden gab´s ja diesmal nicht 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biSj1DxvwbM"]YouTube        - Bad Wildbad iXS 2 TalstÃ¼rmer beim Training[/nomedia]

Ich hab die Helmkamera...


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Oktober 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Hier ist das versprochene Video.
> 
> Vielen Dank wie immer an Alex (DeiNachbar) für das hochladen.
> 
> ...


 

Ja Vielen Dank Alex und Gute Besserung weiterhin.
Das Wetter war ja echt bescheid, aber gut gefahren.

Vielleicht sieht man sich am Shapeday im Nov.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (22. Oktober 2010)

War absolutes Dreckswetter und kalt, aber waren auch gute Rennbedingungen  sehr selektiv das Ganze...

Hier noch eins zur Aufheiterung: (eine Woche vor dem Regen-Video gedreht...)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hboqRJHukM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bad Wildbad iXS Downhill[/nomedia]

Ich bin auf jeden Fall beim shape day dabei!


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Oktober 2010)

War heute einer da?  War sau geil <3


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Oktober 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Hier ist das versprochene Video.
> 
> Vielen Dank wie immer an Alex (DeiNachbar) für das hochladen.
> 
> ...




Leck  mich hart, wie ihr da runterfahrt, ist ja abnormal... Ich war so stolz, das ich heute 2 kleine Drops gesprungen bin und ihr fahrt da runter, als obs computergesteuert wär, da sieht alles SOOO einfach aus... -.- OH MAN <.< 

morgen jemand wieder in Wildbad? Obwohl ich mich gar nicht traue euch hallo zu sagen, auf dem DH würdet ihr sau lange dann immer auf mich warten xD

gruß

EDIT: Moment mal, war nicht irgendwie einer der Rekorde 5 Minuten? Ihr habt das ding in 4:20 runtergeheitzt O M G  Ich hab glaub 18 mins gebraucht


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube der Streckenrekord liegt bei 3:09min. Ist aber schwer fest zu legen, da die Strecke für das Rennen immer umgestaltet wird. Außerdem ist sie im IXS Cup länger.

Aber trotzdem, die jungs sind wirklich ordentlich unterwegs...geiles Video


----------



## ScottyFR20 (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin, also die Talstürmer sind morgen mal in Albstadt unterwegs.

Mal schauen wie es da so läuft

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Sonntag in Wildbad. Der andere Fahrer aus dem Video (Maxi) wird wohl auch da sein.

Und uns kann man jederzeit hallo sagen, wir sind ja keine Promis 

Im Trockenen wär es sicherlich noch etwas schneller gegangen. Aber mit der Streckenwahl im Video ist das schon eine passable Zeit. 

@SLXDriver

Das beste Mittel, um die Sprünge zu nehmen ist: Mental den Sprung durchgehen, was du wann machen musst. 1-6mal anfahren und dann Bremse auf und drüber.

Aber spring die Dinger erst, wenn du dir zumindest 80% sicher bist, sie zu springen.

Wenn´s an der Sprungtechnik liegt, bei kleinen Sprüngen üben. Wenn´s nur Kopfsache ist und du vom Können eigentlich drüber könntest: -->Nur Mut 

Gruß Mathias


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht worans liegt.. an beidem wohl  ich roll ja alles runter, ich mein auch die Stufen z.b im ersten part wo ihr links fahrt, die würd ich mich nicht trauen "zu springen" ich roll entweder mit bremsen drüber oder ich steig ab wenns nicht geht ^^.... *peinlich*

Wenn mein Kollege sich meldet bin ich heute auch weider da...  (dieses mal fahr ich mit orangenem Bendel )


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Oktober 2010)

Frage: fährt heute einer der aus karlsruhe o.ä kommt? Ich komm aus ettlingen und such noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit 
Bisschen fahrtgeld gibts auch

Gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Oktober 2010)

Video ist nett aber nu macht ma locker. Schnell is anders. Will net sagen dass ich viel schneller bin - bei Regen wäre ich da auch so runter geeiert, aber bei guten Bedigungen geht da deutlich mehr. Selbst ich fahr unter 4 min bei guten Bedigungen und beim Rennen reicht das dann für iwo im Mittelfeld der Hobbyklasse  3.09 ist Klausi glaub letztes Jahr im Rennen gefahren. Also mit Kurparkverlängerung... Streckenrekord der eigentlichen Strecke dürfte wohl so bei 2.40 rum liegen. Hab schonma gerhört er läge bei 2.2x was ich allerdings a weng anzweifel 
Hier ma noch n Video mit ner mießen Quali, das allerdings klar macht, dass wirklich schnell doch n bissi anders is  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbjYbj8Jo2k"]YouTube        - Bad Wildbad Helmcam[/nomedia]

@ Slx-Driver:  Zug?!  Ich war heut da - mim Zug eben. Funktioniert eigentlich ziemlich gut  - Aber warum zum Henker willst du um 1e erst los oO. Man schaut doch gefäligst, dass man um 10ne in WIba is - oder kurz nach  Und zum springen und speed: Jeder hat ma angefangen. Der eine lernt schneller der andre langsamer, aber selbst Sicherheitsdenker, die nix riskieren, sich immer ein klein wenig steigern und nur fahren was sie sich 100% zutraun können ma halbwegs ordentlich fahren - bei denen dauert s halt länger  Gut Rennen gewinnen wird dann wohl net drin sein, aber muss ja auch net sein.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab's mal so durchschnittlich im Kopf überschlagen. Also wenn man um 14:00Uhr los legt reicht es bei mir für 3-4x Biker X zum einfahren, 1x Freeride und 4-5x DH je nachdem wie gut man die Bergbahn erwischt.

Da fällt mir ein, ich sollte demnächst mal wieder nach Wiba, hab leichten Entzug....*schlotter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (23. Oktober 2010)

Siehste das mein ich  Wenn ich so um 10.30 losleg, dann kann ich so 20 mal Fourcross fahren zum einfahren, Freeride wird aus prinzip net gefahren, und dann reichts noch für so 10xDh wenn die Bahn net zu voll is . So muss n Tag Wildbad aussehen


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Oktober 2010)

Den Freeride fahren wir auch nicht immer. Muß allerdings sagen , daß das mittlere Stück des Freeride's ( da wo die NS sind ) gar nicht so verkehrt ist...nach der NS wird es dann aber wieder recht bescheiden.

Wenn nächstes Wochenende das Wetter paßt...werd ich am Samstag wohl wieder das sein. Ich müßte mal meine Zeit stoppen...würde mich interessieren. Die 4 min würde ich aber auf keinen Fall unterschreiten. Eher um die 5 min...


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenns Wetter gut ist bin ich Samstags wieder da 

gruß


----------



## Seregon (24. Oktober 2010)

klausmanns zeit letztes jahr war bei 3:04, dieses jahr 3:09 von sieber die bestzeit gewesen.

für den kurpark dürfte man 20-25 sec brauchen, für den startturm bis zum 2ten querweg, an dem man beim training meistens startet nochmal ca 25 sec
wenn ich beim training vom 2ten weg aus fahr liegt meine bestzeit bei unter 2:45, bei guten bedingungen, bei regen brauch ich gut 5 sec länger, macht also auch nich viel unterschied.
also sind die 2:20 von klausi, ohne startturm und kurpark, eigentlich mehr als realistisch - faktisch darf er garnet länger brauchen um bei gut 3 min auf der ganzen strecke zu landen 


und um nochma aufs vid zurückzukommen:
wenn man bedenkt, wie alt der maxi ist, und dass scottyfr20 (sry, weiß grad deinen namen nimmer ;>) glaub erst seit letztem jahr fährt, find ich die zeit eigentlich richtig gut 

jml2c
Jens


----------



## FreeR1D3R (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin der Zwillingsbruder von ScottyFR20 (Mathias) und wir fahren beide erst seit Mai 2010 mit einem Voltage FR20. Insofern würde ich dir, ms06-rider, mal raten den Ball flach zu halten. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und der Falco Ruppert ist ein Downhill-Urgestein, genauso wie der Marcus Klausmann. Wir bewegen uns hier in der Hobby-Klasse, nicht auf Weltcup-Niveau. 

Danke Jens

Und dafür, dass der Maxi erst 14 ist,ist er sehr schnell und gut unterwegs.

Insofern, ride on

Gruß Martin


----------



## ScottyFR20 (24. Oktober 2010)

Noch als Ergänzung zu meinem Bruder:

Wir waren im Juli 2010, 2 Wochen vor dem Rennen, das erste Mal überhaupt in einem Bikepark...

Also jetzt mal schön durch die Hose atmen. Es hat keiner behauptet, dass wir einem Klausmann oder Ruppert um die Ohren fahren, geschweige denn schneller sind als Mayer,Müller, xyz...

Und ich bin mal so frei: Ich seh Leute, die seit 2 Jahren DH fahren, nicht so schnell runterfahren wie wir!!!

Wir können stolz sein auf unsere Leistung, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Die, die uns kennen wissen, wie wir drauf sind: Leute, die Spaß am DH fahren haben. Neid, Arroganz, Missgunst, so wie du es hier auslebst, gehören nicht in diesen Sport!

Aber ich muss ja zum Glück nicht mit jedem können.  

Also dann,

wir sehen uns heute in Wildbad 

Und der Jens (Seregon) hat erkannt worum es geht, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (24. Oktober 2010)

Wow ... da hab ich ja die letzten 2 Tage ordentlich was verpasst!
Hier gehts ja richtig ab,wochenlang kaum etwas zu lesen und jetz boxt der Papst im Kettenhemd!
Geilomat!  
Egal wie die Zeiten in BWB aussehn,die Hauptsache ist Spaß an der Sache zu haben,nette Leute kennenzulernen,Erfahrungen auszutauschen,gemeinsam zu fahren und in ganzen Stücken unten an kommen! 
Naja zumindest so oft es geht,lach!
Wer da sein eigenes Süppchen kochen möchte,sollte das auch tun!


----------



## Seregon (24. Oktober 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja richtig ab,wochenlang kaum etwas zu lesen und jetz boxt der Papst im Kettenhemd!



wie geil - den werd ich dir klauen !  


und habt euch lüp - darf ja jeder ma seine meinung sagen, sollte vllt nur in nem angenehmen ton sein - ms06 kannte euch ja schließlich net und dass es schneller geht iss auch klar; denke ma, er wollte ganz einfach darauf hinweisen und hat sich einfach etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt 


@Martin und Matthias: 
wart ihr heute noch da? hab euch niwo gesehen, vielleicht bin ich ja aber auch einfach nur blind 

Greetz
Jens


----------



## ScottyFR20 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jens,

also ich war schon am Parkplatz in Wildbad. Wollte grad aussteigen, da ruft meine Freundin an, dass sie ins Krankenhaus muss. 

Da war der Tag erledigt. Hätte nix gebracht so mit nem Kopf zu fahren.

Schade, hab mich auf ne Regen- und Schlammschlacht in WiBa gefreut. Albstadt gestern war nicht so optimal  Jetzt weiß ich was ich noch zu tun hab --> Training bei absolutem Matsch...

Maxi hat´s jetzt auch erwischt. --> Kleiner Finger gebrochen. 

Ja, was soll´s. Die Kindereien sind unnötig. 

@ ms06rider: Ich nehm meine harten Worte zurück 

Hab etwas überreagiert.

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start, da liegen wir uns dann alle in den Armen und haben uns lieb.


----------



## Seregon (24. Oktober 2010)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Maxi hat´s jetzt auch erwischt. --> Kleiner Finger gebrochen.




d'oh !
so ne pfeife, da habsch mir doch heut extra nochma seine nummer geben lassen für nächste woche evtl ma noch an Geißkopf fahrn <.<

Albstadt im Nassen iss btw sowieso sau ekelhaft, macht mir auch net so wirklich spaß - das einzige steinfeld iss kalkstein, da kannst reifen aufziehn was du willst, Glatteis hat mehr Grip - und auf der andern strecke iss das steilstück ohne gute schlammreifen a la wetscream oder ähnlichem auch vollkommen unfahrbar - ich habs oft genug verzweifelt versucht, die kurve danach kriegt man einfach nich :X

hab ich aber schon zum maxi gesagt gehabt: albstadt geht man am besten hin wenns trocken iss, dann machts wirklich spaß 


Aber Wildbad war heut auch net viel besser, wohl die zweitschlimmsten Bedingungen, knapp hinterm Samstag vom Rennwochenende - und das zweite mal überhaupt, dass ich erlebt hab, dass sich dort nen schlammreifen wirklich lohnt ;>


nja, hoff deine Freundin hat nix schlimmes, wünsch ihr gute besserung 

Greetz
Jens


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Oktober 2010)

Seregon hat hier wohl wirklich den Durchblick  Jo, ich wollt euch net blöd kommen - sry, hab mich da vielleicht etwas Missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen dass die Zeit kein Streckenrekord ist, sondern dass der in ganz anderen Regionen liegt, weil manche hier gefragt haben ob der Rekord net bei 5 Minuten wäre  (auch net als Angriff gemeint  ) Des dass ich genauso da runter eier war allerdings ernst gemeint - ich fahr bei Nässe au net schneller. Und ich empfind mein Tempo bei Nässe nunmal als runtereiern, war net bös gemeint  Falls das also so rüberkam als wollte ich sagen dass ihr lahm seit - sorry so war das nicht gemeint - wollte lediglich sagen, dass der Rekord noch wo anders liegt. Euer Tempo ist echt schon ordentlich und für das wie lang ihr fahrt absolut super  
Ich hoff damit sind dann alle Missverständnisse aus dem weg geräumt - bin ja eigentlich n ganz Lieber  aber des mim in Arm nehmen nächste Woche und kannste knicken - scheiß Unistress ....
Edit: Ok meint Post von oben grad nochma durchgelesen und ich geb zu dass der missverständlich sein kann wenn man mich net kennt.


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Oktober 2010)

Is doch eigentlich auch egal wie schnell man ist, hauptsache man hat spaß... 

naja, jetzt haben wir uns ja alle wieder lieb und sind wieder eine ganz tolle familie


----------



## ScottyFR20 (25. Oktober 2010)

@Jens: Ist nicht so schlimm bei meiner Freundin, nur ne Schulterverletzung...

Ich hatte vorne Muddy Mary 2,5 und hinten Big Betty 2,4 drauf. Der Matsch hatte so ne Konsistenz, dass er sich zwischen Reifen und Gabel verklemmt hat und die Räder blockiert haben. Konnte noch nicht mal mehr laufen lassen. Und trotz offener Bremse war es rutschig wie Sau. Und bei dem Steinfeld aus Kalkstein auf dem "DH" hat´s mich immer bei dem Knick geschmissen. Konnte da auch nicht groß was machen. Aber was soll´s, unter solchen Bedingungen muss man auch fahren können. Das nächste Mal mach ich mir aber 2,2er oder so drauf. Dann verklemmt sich hoffentlich nix.

@ms06rider: Schwamm drüber, abgehakt...

4:20 für die komplette Strecke find ich jetzt wirklich nicht so schlecht. Man sieht ja auch, dass wir nicht die ganze Zeit im Renntempo unterwegs sind und das nicht die diesjährige Rennlinie ist. (Noch dazu kommt, dass der Startturm fehlt. Da liegen noch ein paar Sekunden)
 Wo wirklich noch Zeit liegen bleibt ist im Wurzel-/Steinfeld nach dem Holzanlieger und nach der Waldweg-Querung kurz vor dem Balkon.

Mit den richtigen Reifen und noch mehr Übung sind da sicherlich noch 40s rauszuholen. Das kommt dann nächstes Jahr. Für dieses Jahr bin ich voll zufrieden mit unserer Leistung. --> Alle Drops etc. werden mitgenommen. 

Die Grundgeschwindigkeit ist auf jeden Fall noch zu steigern.

Zum Glück hab ich das mit dem Studium-Lernstress seit diesem Jahr rum. So als Ausgleich ist ne Runde Wiba aber sicher nicht schlecht 

@SLXDriver


----------



## Langamer (25. Oktober 2010)

@ScottyFR20 : kaum bin ich weg, geht bei euch alles schief  bestell Maxi mal ne gute Besserung und deiner Freundin auch


----------



## ScottyFR20 (25. Oktober 2010)

So ist das halt in dem Sport  Manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen die Anderen 

Scherz beiseite: Es waren aber auch selektive Bedingungen. Bin noch nie bei so rutschigen Verhältnissen gefahren wie in Albstadt. 

Ich werd´s allen ausrichten...


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Oktober 2010)

Mhmmm
Mal Ehrlich, Downhillen is weniger Sport, als ein Spiel mit den gebrochenen Knochen xD

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (28. Oktober 2010)

Wochenende wirds Wetter mal wieder bombig,also sattelt eure Bikes und ab nach Bad Wildbad,der Park is noch paar Tage geöffnet,ausnutzen solange die Bahn noch fährt 
...Nein ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen...
Ich werd Samstag auch da sein um paar Pics zu machen,zu 99% auf der IXS!
Würde mich freun ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehn.Ohne Biker steh ich ja nur Doof rum.
cya


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Wochenende wirds Wetter mal wieder bombig,also sattelt eure Bikes und ab nach Bad Wildbad,der Park is noch paar Tage geöffnet,ausnutzen solange die Bahn noch fährt
> ...Nein ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen...
> Ich werd Samstag auch da sein um paar Pics zu machen,zu 99% auf der IXS!
> Würde mich freun ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehn.Ohne Biker steh ich ja nur Doof rum.
> cya


 
Och. Mensch ich hätte auch total bock und kann nicht-.-..Kommst du zum Shapeday und machst Bilder Alex?

gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich denk wir (funbiker und ich) kommen am Samstag auch.

...eines der letzten Male dieses Jahr


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Oktober 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Wochenende wirds Wetter mal wieder bombig,also sattelt eure Bikes und ab nach Bad Wildbad,der Park is noch paar Tage geöffnet,ausnutzen solange die Bahn noch fährt
> ...Nein ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen...
> Ich werd Samstag auch da sein um paar Pics zu machen,zu 99% auf der IXS!
> Würde mich freun ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehn.Ohne Biker steh ich ja nur Doof rum.
> cya



Oh du machst Bilder ...dann bügel ich extra nochmal mein Trikot und polier das Bike auf 

Gruß
&
bis Samstag


----------



## ScottyFR20 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin am Samstag am Ort des Geschehens... 

Freu mich schon auf nen geilen Tag


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß euch. Genießt es nochmal und sagt dem Dieter nen Gruß vom Schönwetterfahrer. Dann weiß er wer gemeint ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Oktober 2010)

Komm wohl auch  
Weis jemand wo ich mein Poser-T-shirt hab? FÜr s Foto und so 

@ScottyFr20: Können dann ja ma gemeinsam die Dh runter gurken


----------



## Homer Simpson (29. Oktober 2010)

werde morgen auch aufm DH unterwegs sein. Bin einfach zu erkennen (rote Platzangst Hose, grüner POC Helm). Wenn jemand von mir Fotos macht, wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Grüße, Lukas


----------



## ScottyFR20 (30. Oktober 2010)

@ms06-rider: Können wir machen 

Mal schauen was so geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (30. Oktober 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Komm wohl auch
> Weis jemand wo ich mein Poser-T-shirt hab? FÜr s Foto und so



Kauf dir wenigstens ein gutes, fotogenes Trikot. Die T-Shirts sind einfach...da kann selbst der beste Fotograf kein gutes Bild mehr rausholen 


Zufällig morgen wer auf dem DH2 unterwegs?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (30. Oktober 2010)

So, dem Patient geht es soweit gut. War zum Glück nur der kleine Finger ausgekugelt...

Morgen könnte ich "theoretisch" schon wieder fahren... Ich geb dem Kleinen jetzt aber doch noch ne Woche Pause.

War trotz allem ein geiler Tag heute


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Oktober 2010)

Ma ne WARNUNG fÃ¼r alle die mim Zug fahren wollen: Die Zugverbindung von Pforzheim nach Wiba wird noch bis nÃ¤chste Woche (incl nÃ¤chstem Wochenende seit gestern) durch nen Schienenersatzverkehr ersetzt. Der nimmt keine Biker mit. 
@Steff: Jo werd ich den Winter iwann ma machen, doch net jeder hat Geld wie Heu - und 50â¬ fÃ¼r n Trikot und 120 fÃ¼r ne Hose find ich z happig


----------



## Hans der Bär (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab gehört, manche Leute gehen arbeiten^^


----------



## CPU (31. Oktober 2010)

hat der morgen auf?....irgendwie war mir so von wegen feiertag?! (ich frag weil ich nur beschissenes internet hier hab und der aufruf einer website 5 min bis *seite kann nicht angezeigt werden* dauert...)

wenn ja, wer ist da?


----------



## speschelaisd (31. Oktober 2010)

Also morgen hat...soviel ich weiß...alles auf (Bikestation, Bergbahn und Lift).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (31. Oktober 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also morgen hat...soviel ich weiß...alles auf (Bikestation, Bergbahn und Lift).



Stimmt.


----------



## gemini900 (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor Jahren mit dem DH aufgehört und bin nun günstig an ein Fahrrad gekommen. Nun ist in Wildbad die Saison vorbei. Die Dh Strecke ist noch nichts für mich. Ich bin damals das 1. DH Rennen zur Eröffnung der neuen Strecke mit gefahren, und das war ziemlich heftig.
Kann man trotzdem mit der Bahn noch hoch, um den BikerX runter zu rollen?
Ich will das Rad einfach mal testen.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## speschelaisd (3. November 2010)

Bis zum Sonntag hat der Lift noch auf...ab dann is nur noch die Bergbahn auf.


----------



## Langamer (3. November 2010)

wird die Bergbahn nicht auch bald neu gebaut? ich meine auch Ende November


----------



## SLXDriver (3. November 2010)

Jo wird sie
Jemand Freitag / Samstag da und bock sich mti mir zu treffen und zu Biken? Alleine is doch doof und die anderen mit denen ich oft fahre, haben keine Zeit


----------



## hochschieben (3. November 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Jo wird sie
> Jemand Freitag / Samstag da und bock sich mti mir zu treffen und zu Biken? Alleine is doch doof und die anderen mit denen ich oft fahre, haben keine Zeit


 
sers fährst du ab Karlsruhe mit der Bahn oder mit dem Auto? Bei ner Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre ich am Sa dabei....

Grüße


----------



## SLXDriver (3. November 2010)

Ettlingen nach KA  - KA nach Wildbad, wir können ja zusammen mit der Bahn^^


----------



## ms06-rider (3. November 2010)

Meinen Kommentar weiter oben haste aber gelesen oder? Bahn von Pforzheim nach Wiba fährt nähstes Wochenende NICHT. Denk aber dass ich trotzdem am Samstag geh - auch wenn ich noch net genau weis wie ich des mim hin kommen regel ....Fährt net zufällig jemand am Samstag von KA aus und hat noch viel Platz im Auto?


----------



## SLXDriver (3. November 2010)

Ne hab ich nicht gesehn .. -.-

Ich such auch


----------



## kidsmooth (4. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

welche reifen empfehlt ihr den für den dh in Wildbad bei Trockenheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (4. November 2010)

Wenn du Weltmeister in Schlauch wechseln werden willst, nimmste den Fat Albert, dann hast du nach jeder zweiten Abfahrt nen Platten. Hatte ich dieses Jahr drauf.  Sind ja auch nicht wirklich DH-ready..aber für Touren gut genug..


----------



## kidsmooth (4. November 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort. Aber sie ist völliger Schwachsinn. Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem guten Reifen für den DH in Bad Wildbad (logischerweise auch ein DH Reifen und keinen Fat Albert) 

Kann mir jemand einen sinnvollen Reifen empfehlen?


----------



## svs (4. November 2010)

Minion und/oder Kaiser.


----------



## SLXDriver (4. November 2010)

Und was ist mit Muddy Marry?


----------



## Langamer (4. November 2010)

find ich top  habe ich auch drauf und fand sie in Wildbad super.


----------



## Hans der Bär (4. November 2010)

Also ich kombinier die verschiedenen Schwalbereifen je nach Wetter. 
Trocken: Vr Muddy Mary, Hr Wicked Will oder runtergefahrenen MM
Trocken/Nass: 2x MM
Nass: Vr Dirty Dan, Hr MM
Nass und totale Matschpampe: 2x Dirty Dan


Kaiser (wenn ganz trocken) und Minion gehen wohl auch gut.
Guter Wildbad-Allrounder ist wohl auch der Swampthing, auch wenns trocken ist im losen Boden.

Prinziepiell ist alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. November 2010)

Wie ist das jetzt mit dem Lift? Als ich am Montag da war meinte der Typ am Lift irgendwas mit "wir haben doch noch bis da und da offen" habs aber akustisch nicht verstanden.

Hat jemand infos? Wie lang ist die Bergbahn jetzt noch in Betrieb?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. November 2010)

Auf der Homepage vom Bikepark Bad Wildbad steht alles


----------



## KA-Biker (4. November 2010)

war auch nicht wikrlich ernst gemeint. Aber ich fahr in Zukunft auch Minion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (5. November 2010)

Und fährt morgen / heute jemand der einen mitnehmen kann?^^


----------



## ms06-rider (5. November 2010)

Ich brauch eh keinen mehr - schau mal aufs Wetter. Bei so nem Kackwetter hab ich kein Bock nochma fahren zu gehn


----------



## speschelaisd (5. November 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich brauch eh keinen mehr - schau mal aufs Wetter. Bei so nem Kackwetter hab ich kein Bock nochma fahren zu gehn



Du lügst doch


----------



## SLXDriver (5. November 2010)

Ich hab nen Fahrer für morgen udn jetzt pissts mhmm -.-....


----------



## KA-Biker (5. November 2010)

Grad dann musst du fahren..!!


----------



## Hans der Bär (5. November 2010)

Also ich kombinier mal wetter24.de , wetter.de und wetter.com:   
Morgens trocken, Mittags kein bis viel Regen, Abends 30 Grad und Grillparty am Bergbahnkiosk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (5. November 2010)

Vortreffliche Wettervorhersage


----------



## SLXDriver (5. November 2010)

Ich bin um 10 bis 14 uhr da  Hoffentlich kommt mein helm usw schon morgens... bei CRC stand 2 tage lieferzeit..


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. November 2010)

Sagt mal wer macht eigentlich die Fotos auf der Dh beim Steinfeld? Wo kann man die angucken?


----------



## Hans der Bär (5. November 2010)

Verschiedene. Frag mal Deinachbar. Den alten Mann kann man ansprechen. Der gibt einem dann die Bilder.


----------



## SLXDriver (5. November 2010)

Achja, morgen hab ich ein orangenes Bändel an der Gabel, wär cool endlcih mal die Leute hier aus dem Forum in echt kennenzulernen 

gruß


----------



## Hans der Bär (6. November 2010)

Geiler Tag heut. Nass, kalt, rutschig, aber spaßig. Incl. Gruppencrash am Gap im Steinfeld 

@SLXDriver: Ich hab Ausschau gehalten, dich aber nicht gesehen.


----------



## Deinachbar (6. November 2010)

Servus...ab und zu werden die Bilder auch was!
Der "Alte Mann"wird Michael geschimpft oder Baboon!


----------



## speschelaisd (6. November 2010)

Aber von dem bekommt man die Bilder gar nicht.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. November 2010)

Ja, ich weiß. Früher war er zuverlässig, aber ich weiß nicht was im Moment los ist.!?!? Ich glaub er hatte mir in den vergangenen Wochen mal gesagt das er viel zu tun hätte zur Zeit.


----------



## Mr.A (6. November 2010)

wer hat den heute so um 12-13 uhr rum Bilder am Bachgap gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. November 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß. Früher war er zuverlässig, aber ich weiß nicht was im Moment los ist.!?!? Ich glaub er hatte mir in den vergangenen Wochen mal gesagt das er viel zu tun hätte zur Zeit.



Das hat er mir vor 2 Jahren auch schon gesagt...aber die Bilder habe ich bis heute nicht bekommen . 

Was solls....

Gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (6. November 2010)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Geiler Tag heut. Nass, kalt, rutschig, aber spaßig. Incl. Gruppencrash am Gap im Steinfeld
> 
> @SLXDriver: Ich hab Ausschau gehalten, dich aber nicht gesehen.



Ja :'(
So ein mist... Mein Kumpel und ich haben gestern extra aus Stuttgart sein DH'ler von ner Spedition geholt, damit wir heute noch loskönnen... So, der Typ der es Ihm verkauft hat, hat auf die Boxxer keinen DirectMount Vorbau drangemacht, sondern einen einfachen Truvativ Holzfeller...

Heute Morgen ist er ein paar Treppenstufen runter und hatte auf einmal den Lenker in der Hand.... Da er mein Fahrer war/ist hatte es sich somit erledigt :/

Hoffentlich klappt es wenigstens nächsten Samstag.. Wenn dann die Bahnen fahren komm ich auf jeden fall 

gruß

Bzw morgen würd ich sehr gern nochmal fahren aber es gibt halt niemand der mich aus Karlsruhe abholen könnte und mit nach Wildbad nimmt mitm auto :/


----------



## speschelaisd (7. November 2010)

Mr.A schrieb:


> wer hat den heute so um 12-13 uhr rum Bilder am Bachgap gemacht?



Gibts in Wildbad n Bachgab...wusste ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Mr.A (7. November 2010)

ich mein das kleine Gap nach dem Steindrop...


----------



## speschelaisd (7. November 2010)

Ach das meinst du...das is das Gang Bang


----------



## Mr.A (7. November 2010)

ah okay


----------



## teatimetom (7. November 2010)

ist bad wildbad noch offen das nächste we ?


----------



## SLXDriver (7. November 2010)

ich glaub ja, aber nur noch die Bergbahn


----------



## teatimetom (7. November 2010)

d.h. , was ist noch ereichbar ohne schieben ?  
ich war noch nie in Wildbad. danke tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (7. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ist bad wildbad noch offen das nächste we ?



Jap, noch bis Ende November...und dann is die Bergbahn für ein Jahr zu


----------



## funbiker9 (7. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> d.h. , was ist noch ereichbar ohne schieben ?
> ich war noch nie in Wildbad. danke tom



Ohne zu schieben, kann man mit der Bergbahn nur die beiden Freerides erreichen. Allerdings sehr weit ist es zu den Downhills nicht. Manche schieben da sogar gerne hin, da kann man sich noch ein bisschen entspannen.

Gruß


----------



## slayerrider (7. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ohne zu schieben, kann man mit der Bergbahn nur die beiden Freerides erreichen. Allerdings sehr weit ist es zu den Downhills nicht. Manche schieben da sogar gerne hin, da kann man sich noch ein bisschen entspannen.
> 
> Gruß


Man kann auch zum DH fahren. Das ist dann ohne Schieben.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Man kann auch zum DH fahren. Das ist dann ohne Schieben.



Na dann wissen wir auch das


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. November 2010)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Geiler Tag heut. Nass, kalt, rutschig, aber spaßig. Incl. Gruppencrash am Gap im Steinfeld



Hat es in Wiba am Samstag geregnet? In KA war es tagsüber entgegen der Vorhersage noch trocken und ich hatte mich schon geärgert, dass ich nicht nach Wiba gefahren bin.


----------



## Myrkskog (8. November 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ja :'(
> ...sondern einen einfachen Truvativ Holzfeller...
> Heute Morgen ist er ein paar Treppenstufen runter und hatte auf einmal den Lenker in der Hand.... (



Und was kann da der Holzfeller dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (8. November 2010)

Ja der Vorbau musste annen Schaft und war kein DirectMount, das hat nicht gehalten bei nem Boxxer schaft der 5mm lang war 

Andere Frage:
Heute kam mein The One Carbon Black Ice an in M... Leider doch ein kleines stück zu groß, der in S kostet jetzt aber 220 euro und das sehe ich nicht ein zu zahlen. Gibt es einen ähnlich guten und leichten für max 200 euro?

gruß


----------



## slayerrider (12. November 2010)

Zur Auskunft: War heute in bisschen in Wildbad schieben.
Bergbahn ist kaputt.....


----------



## funbiker9 (12. November 2010)

Ha...wie hast du so schön geschrieben. Man kann auch zum DH fahren, dann muß man nicht schieben .

Aber mal im ernst: Was hat die Bergbahn, weiß man da was. Vor allem ob es etwas längerfristiges ist?


----------



## slayerrider (12. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ha...wie hast du so schön geschrieben. Man kann auch zum DH fahren, dann muß man nicht schieben .
> 
> Aber mal im ernst: Was hat die Bergbahn, weiß man da was. Vor allem ob es etwas längerfristiges ist?



Ist wohl so kaputt, dass sie bis zum offiziellen Ende (Ende Nov.) gar nicht mehr fit gemacht werden kann. Das heißt die Sanierung beginnt schon nächste Woche oder sie liegt halt still bis zum offiziellen Termin Ende Nov..

Irgendjemand hat gemeint, dass am We geshuttelt wird. Hoffe hier gibt es jemand mit Infos, habe nicht noch mal Lust umsonst hinzufahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. November 2010)

Ach du Schande...das hört sich aber nicht gut an.
Danke für die Info.


Nachtrag:

Das habe ich gerade auf der Homepage vom Bikepark gefunden:

*Soeben wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass die Bergbahn einen Defekt hat und bis einschließlich Donnerstag außer Betrieb ist. Für das kommende Wochenende (13.-14.11.) haben wir zwei Transporter bereit stehen. Der Bikepark Shuttle ist also auf jeden Fall gesichert.*


----------



## Swagger (12. November 2010)

schlepplift hatt woende offen und 2 busse fahrn..so steths im fb. 
cheers


----------



## slayerrider (12. November 2010)

Oh, super. Als ich vor 30min geschaut hatte stand da noch nichts.


----------



## speschelaisd (12. November 2010)

Hat der Lift auch noch mal offen?


----------



## Swagger (12. November 2010)

ja die haben heut morgen in facebook gepostet:wegen der guten wetterprognose blablabla hatt der schlepper vom 13-14 nochmal offen... 
paar std später meinten sie bahn wär defekt.2busschen zum schatteln stehen aber bereit. 
jetzt wisst ihr soviel wie ich 
cya


----------



## DenK (13. November 2010)

Wer ist morgen am Start in Wildbad?
Ich kenne die DH-Strecke nicht besonders gut und fänds klasse wenn ich mich irgendo "anhängen" könnte. 

Und kann jemand sagen wo das Shuttle abfährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. November 2010)

Fährst du da von Biberach hin? Überlege auch morgen nochmal hinzufahren. Evt. können wir uns zusammentun.


----------



## Hans der Bär (13. November 2010)

DenK schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen am Start in Wildbad?
> Ich kenne die DH-Strecke nicht besonders gut und fänds klasse wenn ich mich irgendo "anhängen" könnte.
> 
> Und kann jemand sagen wo das Shuttle abfährt?




Ich. Shuttle müsste da fahren, wo die Talstation ist.


----------



## DenK (13. November 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Fährst du da von Biberach hin? Überlege auch morgen nochmal hinzufahren. Evt. können wir uns zusammentun.



Hi,
Ja ich fahre von Biberach aus, hätte auch noch nen Platz frei!
Von wo kommst du denn? Wenns kein riesen Umweg ist können wir gerne zusammen hinfahren.

@ Hans: Subber, ich halt die Augen offen. 

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. November 2010)

Argh geografischer Denkfehler, wenns nach Todtnau gehen würde würdest du quasi durchfahren. 

Aber so rum machts keinen Sinn denn du fährst ja über Ulm.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. November 2010)

damn it bin ma wieder zu spät ... -.-


----------



## mtbikerFFM (17. November 2010)

Fährt am Wochenende die Bergbahn wieder oder gibt es notfalls nochmals den Shuttle?


----------



## Deinachbar (18. November 2010)

Die Bergbahn is wieder Fit und fährt!
Außerdem wäre ein Shuttle vor Ort falls was schief geht!
*Nur so nebenbei,der Schlepplift wird dieses WE noch in Betrieb sein!!!!*


----------



## SLXDriver (18. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn is wieder Fit und fährt!
> Außerdem wäre ein Shuttle vor Ort falls was schief geht!
> *Nur so nebenbei,der Schlepplift wird dieses WE noch in Betrieb sein!!!!*



Und jetzt ist mein Bike in RMA :'( *heuL*


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn is wieder Fit und fährt!
> Außerdem wäre ein Shuttle vor Ort falls was schief geht!
> *Nur so nebenbei,der Schlepplift wird dieses WE noch in Betrieb sein!!!!*



sehr gut, danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seregon (18. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn is wieder Fit und fährt!
> Außerdem wäre ein Shuttle vor Ort falls was schief geht!
> *Nur so nebenbei,der Schlepplift wird dieses WE noch in Betrieb sein!!!!*



ja wunderbaaar, da weiß ich ja schon was ich mim wochenende und dem urlaub nächste woche anfangen kann


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn is wieder Fit und fährt!
> Außerdem wäre ein Shuttle vor Ort falls was schief geht!
> *Nur so nebenbei,der Schlepplift wird dieses WE noch in Betrieb sein!!!!*



Sehr schön


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. November 2010)

Ist der BikerX auch noch offen?


----------



## speschelaisd (18. November 2010)

Ja der is auch offen...hat der Alex ja auch hier geschrieben...



Deinachbar schrieb:


> *Nur so nebenbei,der Schlepplift wird dieses WE noch in Betrieb sein!!!!*


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

Vlt weis er ja nicht, dass der bikeX nur mit Schlepplift befahrbar ist. Wäre so ne Theorie.


----------



## michar (18. November 2010)

samstag kommen wir rueber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (18. November 2010)

Was sollen der scheiß - ich kann nur Sonntag - Samstag verlegen wir in der Küche nen neuen Boden


----------



## teatimetom (18. November 2010)

was soll ich erst sagen - ich muss sogar hoffen das nächste woche das wetter noch passt wenn ich dann das wochenende komm


----------



## michar (19. November 2010)

da will ich dir zwar nix nehmen..aber ab dienstag gibtsn wintereinbruch...ich denke in wildbad wird dann auch der erste schnee liegen und liegen bleiben


----------



## Schreiner (19. November 2010)

Juhuu endlich schnee, ich warte schon den ganzen Sommer aufs Snowbiken


----------



## preeetz (19. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da die Bikestation ja schon geschlossen ist, und es die Tickets unten am Kiosk an der Bergbahn gibt.
Kauft ihr unten die Tickets, fahrt mit dem Auto auf den Parkplatz unterhalb der Bikestation oder wie ?
Oder gibt's in der Nähe der Talstation ausreichend Parkplätze.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## michar (19. November 2010)

wieso faehrst du nich einfach hoch..faehrst ne runde dh runter und kaufst dir dann eins?


----------



## speschelaisd (19. November 2010)

Aber man kann trotzdem die Winterkarten kaufen...trotz dass der Schlepplift läuft, oder?


----------



## Deinachbar (19. November 2010)

Bikestation hat zu...right!!
Also Tagesarten gibts den Monat noch am Kiosk neben der Bergbahn zu kaufen.
....Winterkarten,bedingt,da die Bergbahn ab Anfang Dezember nicht mehr in Betrieb sein wird,kann ich auch nicht genau sagen ob dann noch Tageskarten verkauft werden!
Ich denke aber eher nicht.
Sprich diesen Monat ists biken definitiv noch möglich.
Der Park macht auch ne Winterpause.
Erst ab Ende März,sowie meine Info ist,kann man dann wieder offiziell biken!


----------



## ms06-rider (19. November 2010)

Ich glaub es ging drum ob aktuell noch die normalen Tickets vertickt werden oder die Wintertickets(also nur 15â¬). Ich schlieÃ mich der Frage ma so an: Saisonkarte gilt nimmer oder? ^^


----------



## _arGh_ (19. November 2010)

wie schaun die strecken aus, sonderlich nass/schlammig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (19. November 2010)

es ist schon nass (es hat heute Abend geregnet). Aber wie immer gilt: In Wildbad kann man bei fast jedem Wetter fahren.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Bikestation hat zu...right!!
> Also Tagesarten gibts den Monat noch am Kiosk neben der Bergbahn zu kaufen.
> ....Winterkarten,bedingt,da die Bergbahn ab Anfang Dezember nicht mehr in Betrieb sein wird,kann ich auch nicht genau sagen ob dann noch Tageskarten verkauft werden!
> Ich denke aber eher nicht.
> ...



Ich mein die Karte für 15...


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2010)

ab wieviel uhr kann man denn morgen früh fahren?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. November 2010)

Also letztes Wochenende gab's nur die Karten für EUR 15,-- und mit denen konnte man auch Schlepplift fahren.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. November 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ab wieviel uhr kann man denn morgen früh fahren?



Von 10 bis 16 Uhr


----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> es ist schon nass (es hat heute Abend geregnet). Aber wie immer gilt: In Wildbad kann man bei fast jedem Wetter fahren.


 
also kein schlamm oder so?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. November 2010)

An manchen Stellen wird wohl schon Schlamm sein...aber das paßt schon.


----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

ok, werd mich überracshen lassen, dann muss das auto eben bisschen mehr beladen werden


----------



## Deinachbar (20. November 2010)

Ja nochmal zu den Karten,Saison ist meiner Meinung noch nich vorbei,also gilt die Saisonkarte für mich noch....Ansonsten gibts die Tageskarten vergünstigt,sprich 15 Euro!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seregon (20. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Ja nochmal zu den Karten,Saison ist meiner Meinung noch nich vorbei,also gilt die Saisonkarte für mich noch....Ansonsten gibts die Tageskarten vergünstigt,sprich 15 Euro!!



HA ! es gibt etwas, das der Alex ma nich weiß 

"Saisonkarte (Ende März  01.11.09)"
Auszug ausm Saisonkartenantrag


----------



## speschelaisd (20. November 2010)

@alle die heut gebuddelt haben:

Was habt ihr heut eigentlich gemacht?


----------



## Deinachbar (21. November 2010)

Danke Jens für die Info...ich fahr momentan einfach so ohne zu zahlen mit der Bahn hoch 
Bis jetz funktionierts 
Die Shapedaytruppe hat am Biker-X Freeride einige kleine Sprünge gebastelt,sind aber nicht fertig geworden,sprich nexten Samstag sind die wieder vor Ort!


----------



## FreeR1D3R (21. November 2010)

Genau, drei von vier Sprüngen haben wir fertig, der vierte wird was besonderes

Bleibt aber geheim


----------



## Langamer (21. November 2010)

Bilder bitte  oder sind die im Facebook?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (21. November 2010)

Müssten die Tage welche auf Facebook zu finden sein 

Das wird richtig geil. Da wird der Freeride mit Sicherheit wieder mehr frequentiert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langamer (21. November 2010)

gut so !


----------



## speschelaisd (21. November 2010)

Wo wird eigentlich der neue Biker X gebaut bzw. erweitert...hab das gestern gar nicht gesehen?


----------



## -Itchy- (21. November 2010)

Hi @ all !

Am vergangenem Sa (20.11.2010) war ich zum ersten mal bei euch im Park und überhaupt das erte mal in nem "offiziellem" Bikepark .

Hat echt Laune gemacht ... auch wenn ich mich nach 2 "Abfahrten" auf dem DH erstmal wieder auf den Bike X und den Dual S verzogen hab .

Das hier ist übrigens dabei entstanden:

Ach ja ... Gruß an die Jungs die uns mit der laufenden Kettensäge angefeuert haben .

cheers


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2010)

@Itchy

...dann warst du Mr. Bundeswehroberteil und dein Kollege der mit dem schwarzen SX Trail Rahmen. Gell....


----------



## -Itchy- (21. November 2010)

Jo 
hättest auch sagen können ... 
Mr. kommtobennichtausmliftrausundkickseinbikewegtyp


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Jo
> hättest auch sagen können ...
> Mr. kommtobennichtausmliftrausundkickseinbikewegtyp



Das hab ich leider nicht gesehen. Hätte aber bestimmt gelacht .
Ne nur Spaß...


----------



## -Itchy- (21. November 2010)

kein ding !
musste selber lachen


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2010)

Mit dem Lift kannst du 1000x fahren und das 1001x geht doch wieder was in die Hose. Entweder rutscht dir der Haken in die Kniekehle ( was ich bevorzuge ) oder wie manche es schon geschafft haben, sich dort Bänder im Bein ab zu reißen.

Na ja jedem das seine, Hauptsache oben


----------



## -Itchy- (21. November 2010)

LOL und ich dachte so was kann nur mir passieren !
Meine Kniekehle ist blau wie sau .


----------



## ms06-rider (21. November 2010)

Die ersten zwei Jahre hatte ich in Wildbad am meisten Angst vorm Schlepplift  War glaub auch ne Weile lang die "Strecke" in Wildbad auf der s mich am öfftesten zerlegt hat  Aber inzwischen bekomm ich ihn (meistens) gemeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swagger (22. November 2010)

...irgendwas macht ihr falsch.stören tuhts mich nicht im gegenteil,ich kann mich dann unten hin und wieder gut amüsieren...


----------



## visionthing (22. November 2010)

Ach ich kann das auch hervorragend. Bin gestern auch einmal mit dem Bügel in der Kniekehle hoch gefahren. 

Wer hat denn gestern auf der DH1 Fotos gemacht? Hab dort jemanden im Steinfeld sitzen sehn.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. November 2010)

Evtl. User *Deinachbar*, der macht öfter mal Bilder auf der Dh.


----------



## Deinachbar (23. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Evtl. User *Deinachbar*, der macht öfter mal Bilder auf der Dh.



der hängt aber au überall rum der Typ.....
Jo ich war mal da


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> der hängt aber au überall rum der Typ.....
> Jo ich war mal da




...aber echt . Bin da auch ganz froh drüber, daß du da ab und an rum hängst...sonst hätte ich keine schönen Bilder von mir .


----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

wie ist der Schneelagebericht am Sommerberg?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> wie ist der Schneelagebericht am Sommerberg?



Hast du dich letzten Samstag versteckt, oder warst du gar nicht in Wildbad?

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hast du dich letzten Samstag versteckt, oder warst du gar nicht in Wildbad?
> 
> Gruß


 

Mein Rad befindet sich schon im Verkauf. Ich fahr leider nichtmehr damit


gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2010)

...hast du schon ein anderes in Aussicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

..bin mir noch unschlüssig. Ich weiss auch noch nicht was ich wirklich ausgeben will bzw. ausgeben kann. Schauen wir mal was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ..bin mir noch unschlüssig. Ich weiss auch noch nicht was ich wirklich ausgeben will bzw. ausgeben kann. Schauen wir mal was die Zeit bringt.



Um das richtige Bike zu finden, kann man wirklich viel Zeit aufwenden. Geht mir auch immer so. 
Aber bis zur nächsten Saison ist ja noch ein bisschen hin, leider .

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Um das richtige Bike zu finden, kann man wirklich viel Zeit aufwenden. Geht mir auch immer so.
> Aber bis zur nächsten Saison ist ja noch ein bisschen hin, leider .
> 
> Gruß


 

Ich werd mir denke ich nix besonders holen. Was solides mit anständigem Preis und 200mm. 


PS: ...noch  127 endlose Tage bis 1.April


----------



## ms06-rider (24. November 2010)

Lass euch nicht zuviel Zeit. Die soliden 200er Bikes mit anständigem Preis haben lange Lieferzeiten. Wenn man da zu spät ordert kann das ganz schön lang dauern bis man sein Radel über die Trails treiben kann


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2010)

Ich finde nach wie vor, das YT Dh und das Canyon sehr geil. Vor allem beide Räder um die 2000...Kampfpreise


----------



## Seregon (24. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich finde nach wie vor, das YT Dh und das Canyon sehr geil. Vor allem beide Räder um die 2000...Kampfpreise




*Hust* Canyon ... *Hust*





ne, um die Frage von weiter oben nochma aufzugreifen:
Wie schautsn aus in Wiba, so Wettertechnisch?
Kann man nochma fahren diese Woche und fährt auch nochma jmnd ?
oder kann ich mein Radl schon zerlegen unds Fahrwerk fortschicken ? :X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Lass euch nicht zuviel Zeit. Die soliden 200er Bikes mit anständigem Preis haben lange Lieferzeiten. Wenn man da zu spät ordert kann das ganz schön lang dauern bis man sein Radel über die Trails treiben kann


 
Sobald meins weg ist wird das neue geordert.


----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich finde nach wie vor, das YT Dh und das Canyon sehr geil. Vor allem beide Räder um die 2000...Kampfpreise


 


Sowas hatte ich auch überlegt....abwarten


----------



## Deinachbar (26. November 2010)

Mahlzeit Jungenz
Erstmal zum Wetter,Schnee auch in der City,aufem Berg schätzungsweise 30cm+!
Adventsbiken wird laut Bikepark und Radsportakademie nicht statt finden.
 so nebenbei...endlich das Geschirr seit 4 std.draußen 
Bald kanns wieder losgehn 
Also habt ein schönes WE
Bikes können Winterfest gemacht werden 
cya


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

...dann bist du ja nächste Saison auf jeden Fall wieder top Fit. War denn zumindest die Betäubung gut?

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (26. November 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungenz
> Erstmal zum Wetter,Schnee auch in der City,aufem Berg schätzungsweise 30cm+!
> Adventsbiken wird laut Bikepark und Radsportakademie nicht statt finden.
> so nebenbei...endlich das Geschirr seit 4 std.draußen
> ...


 

Schnee ist echt schon üppig da. War gestern in Hundseck, Untersmatt und bla.. um ein bisschen zu driften und Dounats zu machen. In Wildbad werden sie ja bestimmt auch bald anfangen die Piste zu präparieren.
Im Hang neben der Straße lag eine  neue kaputtene MB S-Klasse..


Also schöne Weihnachten euch


----------



## SLXDriver (29. November 2010)

Wer kauft sich nächstes jahr alles eine Saisonkarte? 
Nächstes jahr führerschein und dann jedes wochenende <3 JUHUUUU 

Ich freu mich auf euch


----------



## Deinachbar (30. November 2010)

Je nachdem wie die das mit Shuttle hinbekommen und preislich was machen werde ich mir eine holen! Sie darf auf keinen Fall teurer dadurch werden!


----------



## SLXDriver (30. November 2010)

Mhmmm stimmt, naja ich denk ich werd auf jedenfall mir eine Kaufen^^ Ab nächstes Jahr kann ich auch gerne Leute in der Gegend ettlingen - Karlsruhe mitnehmen nach Wildbad wenn sie wollen, hab dann meinen Führerschein 

Je mehr ne Saisonkarte haben, desto besser, weil allein Biken mag ich nicht ...^^

gruß


----------



## Freeloader (30. November 2010)

Ich dachte du bist 19 ?!
Dann hab ich mich wohl vertan, haben uns ja auch nur kurz gesehn.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. November 2010)

Haben wir uns überhaupt schoneinmal gesehn? Ich glaube ich kenn dich nicht ^^
Nein 17 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochschieben (4. Dezember 2010)

@deinachbar dir ist doch bestimmt bekannt, ob der Schienenersatzverkehr "Fahrräder" mitnimmt 

Die Schneesituation lässt es im Moment ja nicht zu, aber es wird ja auch irgendwann mal wieder wärmer ....


----------



## Deinachbar (5. Dezember 2010)

meinst du den Schienenrsatzverkehr von city auf den Berg,dann Pech...der nimmt keine Bikes mit!


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Dezember 2010)

hochschieben schrieb:


> @deinachbar dir ist doch bestimmt bekannt, ob der Schienenersatzverkehr "Fahrräder" mitnimmt
> 
> Die Schneesituation lässt es im Moment ja nicht zu, aber es wird ja auch irgendwann mal wieder wärmer ....




Vielleicht meint er auch die Bahn...die fährt aber schon wieder.


----------



## hochschieben (5. Dezember 2010)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> meinst du den Schienenrsatzverkehr von city auf den Berg,dann Pech...der nimmt keine Bikes mit!




schade... also doch shuttlen


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Dezember 2010)

Guten Rutsch Zusammen...

..bis in 4 Monaten.



Patrick


----------



## ScottyFR20 (30. Dezember 2010)

Guten Rutsch Patrick!

Und den anderen natürlich auch


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Januar 2011)

hallo
komme aus nagold
und würde mal die trail im großraum wildbab .....liebenzell in angriff nehmen
kennen mich nich aus da

gruß kai


----------



## Hans der Bär (3. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn das eher der Thread zum Bikepark ist...

Ist es dir von Nagold nicht zu weit nach Liebenzell. Ich könnte dir ein Paar trails hier zeigen. Allerdings: Ich = momentan völlig untrainiert + langsam bergauf bis schieben.

Gruß.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (3. Januar 2011)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Auch wenn das eher der Thread zum Bikepark ist...
> 
> Ist es dir von Nagold nicht zu weit nach Liebenzell. Ich könnte dir ein Paar trails hier zeigen. Allerdings: Ich = momentan völlig untrainiert + langsam bergauf bis schieben.
> 
> Gruß.




ja ich weiß es nicht nicht der thread habe aber sonst nix gefunden

nein es ist mir nicht zu weit
ich suche neues gebiete wo ich nicht kenne und bad wildbad bis pforzheim soll gut sein
also super gebiete vor der haustür
würde gerne mit fahren
würde aber gerne warten bis der schnee weg ist
das unfall risiko ist mir zu hoch auf den trail
wenn aber waldwege frei sind schönes wetter ist fahre ich mit
bin seit  6 wochen nicht mehr gefahren
und muss jedes jahr wieder neu anfangen
daher wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man wieder langsam rein kommt

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Locals ;D


LIeben Gruß an alle  Hoffe man sieht euch vollzählig 


Grüße 

Markus L.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

sorry mein frage hat nix mit dem park zu tun aber mit der gegend um bad wildbad...
am 23.01 is ein marathon ganz in der nähe und vieleicht kann mir einer was zu den aktuellen umweltbedinungen sagen ... eis schnee matsch in den umliegenden wäldern?


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Januar 2011)

@ QuarterBiker: Ohhhh nöööö, noch n Tues in Wildbad 
@HeavyBiker: Sry kann ich net, ich wohn wo anders ^^
@QuarterBiker die zweite: Vorsicht mein Post könnte scherzhaft, ironisch oder ähnliches gemeint sein, net dass du was missverstehst


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

vieleicht meldet sich ja noch ein local


----------



## QuarterBiker (12. Januar 2011)

Matsch kann denk ich zur Zei schlecht vermieden werden.


Aber geb dir einen Ruck 


GET Dirty !


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

matsch macht mir garnix... war 2 jahre in folge beim schinderhannes marathon und da  gabs mitunder matsch bis zur nabe 
würde mich nur interessieren ob noch eis und schnee ist denn das ist ausschlaggebend für meine bikewahl für das event... dabei bin ich auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (12. Januar 2011)

Also ich wohne in Pforzheim das is is in der Nähe von Schömberg und hier hat es kein Schnee 

Muss aber nix heißen da Schömberg höher liegt. 

Ich kann mal ein paar Leute fragen und werd dir hier berichten


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Also ich wohne in Pforzheim das is is in der Nähe von Schömberg und hier hat es kein Schnee
> 
> Muss aber nix heißen da Schömberg höher liegt.
> 
> Ich kann mal ein paar Leute fragen und werd dir hier berichten



hey cool danke


----------



## jazzist (13. Januar 2011)

@heavybiker
Webcam Bad Wildbad
http://80.153.67.235/view/index.shtml
Meinst Du den IceRider? Ich würde laut Wetteraussicht mit Matsch und kaum Schnee/Eis rechnen. Am Besten nochmal Freitag nächste Woche schauen.


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Januar 2011)

Weis ja nicht was du schon gemacht hast, aber Webcam-Bilder checken könnte zummindest teils auch helfen  Die aufm Sommerberg kann man sogar selbst steuern (wobeis bei mir grad net geht, vermutlich weil ich Java, ... blockt ^^) Hier mal der Link : http://www.bad-wildbad.de/index.cfm?fuseaction=gaeste&rubrik=webcam 
Ansonsten bekommst ja auch noch Rückmeldung hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Januar 2011)

super leute !!! vielen dank


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Januar 2011)

jazzist schrieb:


> @heavybiker
> Webcam Bad Wildbad
> http://80.153.67.235/view/index.shtml
> Meinst Du den IceRider? Ich würde laut Wetteraussicht mit Matsch und kaum Schnee/Eis rechnen. Am Besten nochmal Freitag nächste Woche schauen.




ja genau der ice rider ist für mich dieses jahr der saison auftakt


----------



## hands diamond (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage: kann man zur Zeit in Wildbad fahren? Auf des Webseite steht, dass die Strecken gesperrt sind. Aber soweit ich weiß war das in den letzten Jahren auch so und wurde nicht zu streng gehandhabt.

-Dirk


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Januar 2011)

Naja - die letzten Jahre gabs ne offizielle Wintersaison in der du Karten zum vergünstigten Tarif bekommen hast. Dieses Jahr wird die Bahn umgebaut und daher keine Wintersaison. Du kannst natürlich trotzdem fahren und hoch schieben/ selbst Shuttle organisieren, aber wenn du halt erwischt wirst könnte es ziemlich Ärger geben ...


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Dann gibts Ärger D


@ms06-rider

Wie heißt du eigentlich ? Kennt man sich aus Wildbad ?


----------



## hands diamond (14. Januar 2011)

ok, danke. dann lass ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube allerdings auch, daß er diesen Winter nicht der erste wäre der den DH nach der Saison fährt. Ohne Karte so zu sagen.


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Denkst du echt so viele organiesieren sich ein eigenes Shuttle ?

Ich zweifle dran


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Man kann auch hoch strampeln...


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Viel Spaß dabei xD


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Ne, den Winter nicht. Werd mich auf die Trails hier bei mir beschränken.

Gruß


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

1,7km hochfahren mit nem Downhiller und bei einem ganz schönen Steigungswinkel ist das schon hart 

Naja kann man nur Daumen drücken das das mit den Shuttles dieses Jahr klappt !


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mal mit meinem Enduro hoch gefahren, da brennen die Beine schon ganz gewaltig. Also 2x hintereinander wird sehr heftig .

Mit dem shuttlen bin ich auch mal gespannt. Hoffe, dass denen was einfällt damit die Räder geschont werden und sich die Wartezeiten in grenzen halten. Sollte das absolut gar nicht klappen, werde ich des öfteren auf andere Bikeparks ausweichen.


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Auf welche Denn ? Todtnau ?


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Januar 2011)

Lac Blanc wäre da erste Wahl  Man bräuchte halt n Auto und so  Wenn jemand noch n mitfahrer nach Lac suchen sollte -> jederzeit melden - wenn ich Zeit hab bin ich dabei  Lohnt sich mMn erst richtig für n ganzes We. Man kann dort auch problemlos aufm Parkplatz campen  Und s hat einige geile Strecken - die Dh ist stellenweise so ruppig wie Wildbad und es hat viele schöne Sprünge  Muss nächstes Jahr unbedingt mehr dahin - je nach Jahresplan vielleicht ne Saisonkarte 
Wildbad macht auch Laune und ist für mich halt schnelll zu erreichen, daher wenn das mim Shuttle klappen sollte trotzdem erste Wahl ...
@Quarter Biker: Ich heiß Florian. Aus Wildbad kennt man sich falls du öfter dort bist, war dort letzte Saison öfters  Namen helfen mir immer net so viel, daher hier einfach ma n Foto:



und noch eins wie ich normalerweise aufm Radel ausseht  



Und? Kennst mich? Kenn ich dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

...also ich kenn dich 

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Auf welche Denn ? Todtnau ?



Albstadt, Todtnau, Winterberg, Lac Blanc und evtl. mal Beerfelden, falls der Lift dort endlich mal in Betrieb gehen darf.

PS.: Willingen noch, habe ich vergessen...


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht man 

Ich fuhr ein Scott Voltage FR 20 und hatte ein weißes Oneal Trikot 

Kann das sein das wir mal bei strömenden Regen in der Talsation gerdet haben ? D


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht man
> 
> Ich fuhr ein Scott Voltage FR 20 und hatte ein weißes Oneal Trikot
> 
> Kann das sein das wir mal bei strömenden Regen in der Talsation gerdet haben ? D




Du bist aber nicht einer von den Schecks oder..?


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Ich fuhr ein Scott Voltage FR 20 und hatte ein weißes Oneal Trikot
> 
> Kann das sein das wir mal bei strömenden Regen in der Talsation geredet haben ? D



Öhhhhhh ^^ Kann schon sein... War letztes Jahr so ca 30mal in Wildbad und rede eigentlich mit so ziemlich jedem  Von daher kann gut sein ^^. Bin ich zufällig dann Oberkörperfrei im Regen duschen gewesen  Dann wars definitiv ich  Falls net kanns trotzdem gut sein dass ich s war ^^

@Funbiker: Ich kenn dich auch ^^ Aber bitte jetzt keine ich kenn ...-Orgie hier  Hast nach Winterberg noch n Platz im Auto?  - Ich muss da mal noch n paar Drops springen. Ist der Große eigentlich manchmal geöffnet?


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab nur '2' Fahrradplätze an meiner Karre...

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, ist der große Drop gesperrt. Nur wenn du im Park bekannt bist, darfst du ihn springen.

Aber der 4m ist auch schon ganz ordentlich. Ich stand allerdings nur oben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Ja du hast oberkörperfrei im Regen geduscht xD


----------



## ich_bins (17. Januar 2011)

Laut Webcam liegt ja beim BikerX kein Schnee mehr. Heißt das, dass der Bikepark bald wieder aufmachen wird? Weis da jemand bescheid?


----------



## QuarterBiker (17. Januar 2011)

Ich denke März.


----------



## ich_bins (17. Januar 2011)

ach verdammt ;D


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Januar 2011)

Ich weis nicht bescheid, aber ich würde mir keine sonderlichen Hoffnungen machen: Normalerweise hat der Park erst gegen April wieder geöffnet. In der Wintersaison konnte man mit der Bergbahn wenn wenig Schnee lag mitfahren (vergünstigte Tageskarte). Dieses Jahr wird allerdings die Bergbahn saniert... Der Betrieb soll nächstes Jahr mit Hilfe von Shuttles stattfinden (Schlepplift läuft natürlich trotzdem). Der Schlepplift wird denk ich mal wie immer auch erst im April aufmachen, außerdem basteln die die Fourcross neu, weshalb es eh keinen Sinn machen würde dort zu liften, da grad (glaub ich ) weder die alte noch die neue Strecke befahrbar sind.  Außerdem wird vermutlich die Zeit eher genutzt werden um zu bauen wenn dies schon mal möglich ist. Und da vermutlich die potentiellen Fahrer auch beim bauen dabei sein werden ....Wenn du s sicher wissen willst, dann schau ab und an auf die Bikepark Homepage, oder schreib denen gleich ne Mail. Würde mir aber wie schon gesagt keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen.

Kernaussage meines Aufsatzes(für Lesefaule)  : Nein


----------



## QuarterBiker (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bau ja auch immer mit und normal sollte die BikerX für 2011 fertig sein.

Kann sich aber je nach Wetter und Team ändern. Aber wer kommt schon wegen der BikerX ?

Die Ixs mach schon mehr Spaß


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

BikerX ist super zum "warmwerden". Paar Runden dort und dann gehts ab auf den DH1


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

hat mal einer die adresse der webcam zum glotzen?


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.skizunft-wildbad.de/aktuelles/1-aktuelles/108-neu-webcam-auf-dem-skihang.html


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Januar 2011)

Grad is dunkel musste ich feststellen 

BikerX find ich auch sonst manchmal ne sapßige Sache. Ne flowige Strecke, Kurven fahren üben (kann ich net ^^) und n bisschen springen und versuchen zu stylen  Auch wenns mal anfängt zu schütten und man grad kein Bock auf rutschpartien auf der DH hat 
Und was labert ihr eigentlich alle von Dh1? Der Dh2 ist mindestens genauso geil  (net schlagen bitte )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> http://www.skizunft-wildbad.de/aktuelles/1-aktuelles/108-neu-webcam-auf-dem-skihang.html




danke


----------



## ScottyFR20 (18. Januar 2011)

Für die, die es interessiert, hier noch ein Video von der IXS Strecke. Der ein oder andere User wird sich vielleicht wiederfinden...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ta56iHLbUE"]YouTube        - IXS Downhill Bad Wildbad 2010[/nomedia]

@Patrick: Ein Scheck ist nur ein Original mit knallbuntem Fox-Trikot


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2011)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Für die, die es interessiert, hier noch ein Video von der IXS Strecke. Der ein oder andere User wird sich vielleicht wiederfinden...
> 
> YouTube        - IXS Downhill Bad Wildbad 2010
> 
> @Patrick: Ein Scheck ist nur ein Original mit knallbuntem Fox-Trikot



Sorry...


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. Januar 2011)

Scheck Brüder schon mim neuen Radl am Start ?



Dh 2 ist gut ! Macht Spaß.


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Scheck Brüder schon mim neuen Radl am Start ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dh 2 ist gut ! Macht Spaß.




Was bekommt ihr denn?? Solid?


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. Januar 2011)

Nein beides das Gambler 2011. Oder ?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (19. Januar 2011)

Korrekt  Es gibt zwei selbst aufgebaute Gambler

Rahmen kommt im Februar. 

Lenker, Sattelstütze und Schaltwerk liegen schon daheim. LRS kommt bald. Gabel muss noch bis zum nächsten Gehalt warten 

Bremsen und die anderen Sachen kommen dann mit der Gabel...

Bis zum Saisonbeginn ist ja noch Zeit. Solang leistet das Voltage noch sehr gute Dienste. Und darüber hinaus natürlich auch...


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Januar 2011)

Super.


----------



## Deinachbar (25. Januar 2011)

SCOTT Rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn man das Geld hat für die neuen Gambler....


@Talstürmer

Wo standen ihr eigentlich beim Ice-Rider ? Hab euch nur auf der Straße gesehen.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (25. Januar 2011)

@Alex: So sieht´s aus ;-)

@QuarterBiker:

Man geht ja arbeiten.

 Und ansonsten muss man eben schauen, dass man nicht die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers bezahlt, sondern die ganzen Teile zum maximal günstigen Preis bekommt. 

Alles auf einmal kaufen geht auch bei uns nicht. Aber sonst wär es ja witzlos. 

Wir sind beim Ice Rider die Strecke abgelaufen. Waren also nicht an einem Ort.

Gruß


----------



## QuarterBiker (25. Januar 2011)

Ja ich mein auch eher aus meiner Sicht , als Schüler 

Gruß !


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Januar 2011)

Abend Freunde des Downhills,

ich suche eine Absteige für die Renntage 22,23,24 Juli in Wildbad. Was könnt ihr den aus Erfahrungen erzählen was gut ist. Muss nicht das billigste sein. Ich brauche ein vernünftiges Bett und ein gutes Frühstück

Danke für Infos


----------



## SLXDriver (31. Januar 2011)

kannst bei mir pennen 
Mit 10 euro biste dabei


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> kannst bei mir pennen
> Mit 10 euro biste dabei



Lass mal gut sein. Wärste ein Mädchen, hättest du eine realistische Chance...aber so..

sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Januar 2011)

... dann wäre es net so billig gewesen


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... dann wäre es net so billig gewesen


 

wie recht du hast.^^


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Februar 2011)

Ohh Leude


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Februar 2011)

ist schon vorhersehebar wann wieder auf ist und wie ist das mit der bahn?


----------



## QuarterBiker (7. Februar 2011)

@Ka-Biker

Dein Bike kann gerne bei mir pennen 

Gruß Markus ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Februar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> @Ka-Biker
> 
> Dein Bike kann gerne bei mir pennen
> 
> Gruß Markus ^^




Wenn du ne nette Schwester hast, warum nicht...


Ist noch nichts absehbar wann der Park wieder aufmacht. Erfahrungsgemäß Ende März / Anfang April, aber das hängt vom Wetter ab. Die vergangenen Jahre hatten wir ja oft im März noch Schnee.
Der BikerX muss ja noch umgestaltet werden. Einen Shapeday wird es vorraussichtlich im März geben.


grüße


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Februar 2011)

war es nicht letztes jahr so das man fahren konnte wenn kein schnee liegt? weil im mom könnte man ja fahren und hatte das fürs we angedacht.


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. Februar 2011)

Es fährt aber keine Bergbahn und kein Shuttle.


----------



## Deinachbar (10. Februar 2011)

...Hey Leutz
Also Shapeday gibt es jetz diesen Samstag!
Am 12.2. wird der DH 1 etwas gerichtet,Freiwillige dürfen gerne mithelfen!
Treff is um 9:30 an de Bikestation!
Der Bikepark macht meines wissens,das letzte Märzwochenende auf,soferns kein Schnee hat.
Die Bergbahn fährt bis vorraussichtlich August 2011 nicht,aber keine Sorge es wird aufjedenfall nen ordentlichen Shuttle geben,die wollen ja mit sicherheit nich das keiner mehr kommt!!!
Ride on...Ladies


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. Februar 2011)

Na da freuen wir uns schon drauf Alex. Grüße Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. Februar 2011)

Beim nächsten Shapeday bin ich auch wieder dabei, dieses mal ist schlecht.


@deinnachbar: Was macht die Schulter?


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

@Deinachbar:

Weißt du wie der Shuttel aussehen soll?

...weil letztes Jahr war das ja nicht so prickelnd...und auf Kratzer am Rad hab ich gar kein Bock.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> ...und auf Kratzer am Rad hab ich gar kein Bock.



äh... dann vieleicht lieber hallen halma


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Das mein ich ja nicht damit...die Kratzer die ich selber rein mach da kann ich ja was dafür...aber die vom Shuttel, da kann ich nich dafür.

Verstehst du?


----------



## ActionGourmet (11. Februar 2011)

ist halt DH. Da bleiben Kratzer nicht aus, egal ob vom Stürzen oder Shutteln... Wenns nicht passt empfehle ich Rennrad, da gibts keine Kratzer... Ich staune in manchen Threads immer über den Zustand der DH-Räder. Wenn ich mir meins so anschau... Dafür bin ich aber in der Saison jedes WE aufm Bike und hab Spaß.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Februar 2011)

Wundert mich auch immer. Entweder die Leute fahren alle perfekt oder die Räder mehr umgebaut als gefahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn aber nach dem Shutteln meine Standrohre Kratzer haben, ist das irgendwie nicht lustig. 
Klar Kratzer bleiben sicherlich nicht aus beim Downhillen....aber bloß weil Kratzer nicht ausbleiben, bearbeite ich meinen Rahmen nicht absichtlich mit Schmirgelpapier...oder ihr etwa?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr erst seit einer Saison in Wildbad und musste noch nie auf den LKW-Shuttle zurückgreifen. Wenn einem was nicht passt muss man halt mit den Leuten reden.

In Flims hängt man das Rad via Bindfaden an den Sessellift (inkl. einmal Umsteigen). Wenn der anhält und wieder anfährt dengelts die Räder derart gegen den Lift das dünnwandige Rahmen á la Trek Session sicher mal 'ne Delle abbekommen können . Das ist dann sicher ärgerlich. (ist vom Prinzip her vergleichbar als wenn man mit 'nem Hammer auf den Rahmen einschlägt).


----------



## QuarterBiker (11. Februar 2011)

Letztes Jahr wurden auf einem Shuttle , KartonPlatten zwsichen die Bikes gestellt 


Macht euch nicht in die Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurden auf einem Shuttle , KartonPlatten zwsichen die Bikes gestellt
> 
> 
> Macht euch nicht in die Hose



...und warum wurde das gemacht?  Weil es Beschwerden gab, zwecks Kratzer in den Rähmen usw. 

Ist ja auch alles kein Grund hier rum zu nörgeln. Jeder weiß selbst wie schlimm es für ein Bikerherzchen ist, wenn in das neue Rad der erste fieße Kratzer rein kommt


----------



## ich_bins (11. Februar 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In Flims hängt man das Rad via Bindfaden an den Sessellift (inkl. einmal Umsteigen). Wenn der anhält und wieder anfährt dengelts die Räder derart gegen den Lift das dünnwandige Rahmen á la Trek Session sicher mal 'ne Delle abbekommen können . Das ist dann sicher ärgerlich. (ist vom Prinzip her vergleichbar als wenn man mit 'nem Hammer auf den Rahmen einschlägt).


Also ich war im Sommer in Flims und so wie du es schilderst is es echt sehr übertrieben. Das Rad wird zusetzlich mit dem Sattel an einem Hacken aufgehängt (wie es viele Bikeparks machen) und somit wagelt da nichts mehr herum.

P.S.: Freu mich schon auf Wildbad ende März bzw. anfang April


----------



## svs (14. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...und warum wurde das gemacht?  Weil es Beschwerden gab, zwecks Kratzer in den Rähmen usw.
> 
> Ist ja auch alles kein Grund hier rum zu nörgeln. Jeder weiß selbst wie schlimm es für ein Bikerherzchen ist, wenn in das neue Rad der erste fieße Kratzer rein kommt


Eben. Jeder weiß und sieht, dass es auf der Pritsche etwas ruppiger zu geht. Wer das seinem Rad nicht antun wollte hat 10 min länger gewartet und ist mit der Bahn hoch. Ist ja nicht so, dass man bis jetzt die Wahl hatte.

Die Straße hoch ist eh nicht im besten Zustand, da lässt sich das nicht ganz vermeiden. Ich hoff ja immer noch, dass alte Reisebusse dieses Jahr als Shuttle genommen werden. Hinten ein paar Reihen sitze raus und ab gehts.


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht auch Flugzeuge...Wie willst du durch den engen steilen Eingang eines Reisebusses ein Rad reinbekommen?
Wird ein Transporter geben..mehr nicht.


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. Februar 2011)

er meint bestimmt nen Linienbus (wie in Beerfelden)


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Februar 2011)

Dann bekommen die aber keine 300 Euro für  ne Jahreskarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. Februar 2011)

Man muss realistisch bleiben, was das Angebot an Shuttle-Service angeht. Mit einem Reisebus wird es schwierig sein, den Bikepark kostendeckend zu betreiben. Die Vorgehensweise mit dem Anhänger und einem Klein-Lkw finde ich akzeptabel. 

Inwieweit die Stadt Wildbad bei den Spritkosten unterstützt, lässt sich nur vermuten. Von daher gehe ich mal urteilsfrei an die Sache heran.

Der Bikepark wird sein Bestmögliches geben, um die DHler und Freerider so komfortabel wie möglich zu tranportieren.


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Februar 2011)

Mir scheiß egal !

Ich werd meine Räder ganz normal mitnehmen und werde weiterhin in Bad Wildbad fahren. 1 Kratzer mehr oder weniger im Bike. Mich interessierts nicht. So viele werden auch nicht reinkommen. Immerhin denken die sich vom Bikepark auch was aus !

Lediglich die Standrohre, da werd ich mir was überlegen.


----------



## svs (15. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch Flugzeuge...Wie willst du durch den engen steilen Eingang eines Reisebusses ein Rad reinbekommen?
> Wird ein Transporter geben..mehr nicht.


Okay, mit nem 900er Lenker könnte das etwas knapp werden, aber sonst geht das. Falls die 1.50m unüberwindbar sind kann man natürlich auch einen Linienbus (natürlich nicht ohne Rampe für die 10cm) nehmen.

Naja, bin mal gespannt wie das wird. Zur Not gibts ja noch Lac Blanc ums Eck


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

Ich werd dann wohl oder übel das teure schaltwerk abbauen und den deore dranbauen


----------



## Freeloader (15. Februar 2011)

wer bergab schalten muss bremst zuviel


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

lol


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

Da hast du wohl recht


----------



## Hans der Bär (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahr die Tretpassage am Anfang immer in nem höheren Gang als das eigentliche DH1-stück ab dem Donnerbalken ...

Und warum sollte beim Shuttlen das Schaltwerk Schaden nehmen? Wenn ich in Wiba DH fahre, hab ich überall mehr Sorge um mein Schaltwerk, als auf dem Weg bergauf


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Februar 2011)

word!


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

Ja ich hab auch nicht vom Shuttle gereded  Allgemein, ich fang ja jetzt erst an und hab nen XTR am Rad... 
Ich war im September da und hab noch so nen verkrüppelt runterhängendes 105er Schaltwerk bei einem gesehn, da hab ich angst bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Februar 2011)

Das Schaltwerk hat er sich ganz bestimmt nicht beim Shutteln abgerissen


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk hat er sich ganz bestimmt  nicht beim Shutteln abgerissen





SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch nicht vom Shuttle gereded  Allgemein, ich fang ja jetzt erst an und hab nen XTR am Rad...
> Ich war im September da und hab noch so nen verkrüppelt runterhängendes 105er Schaltwerk bei einem gesehn, da hab ich angst bekommen



Hab ich auch nie gemeint ..


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=fr&tl=de&u=http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/
Warum zum Teufel machen die erst im Mai auf?!?! DAS SIND NOCH 15 WOCHEN :kotz:


----------



## Seregon (16. Februar 2011)

Warum zum Teufel benutzt du einen Google Übersetzer ? ^^

und iss halt so - haben dort sicher eine etwas längere wintersaison, dann bis der lift umgebaut iss, die strecken repariert und prepariert sind etc pp. 
schau ma wann die lifte in pds aufmachen, da gehts noch länger 


Außerdem gehts nurnoch einen guten Monat bis Wildbad, und was will man mehr ? 
also freu ich mich schon tiiierisch aufs moshen dort


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

Weil ich kein Franz kann?!?! 
Ich hatte 10 Jahre franz und kann kein wort... is iwie zum :kotz:


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Weil ich kein Franz kann?!?!
> Ich hatte 10 Jahre franz und kann kein wort... is iwie zum :kotz:



 der ist gut.

...nach Lac Blanc muß ich dieses Jahr auch.


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Februar 2011)

Seregon schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts nurnoch einen guten Monat bis Wildbad, und was will man mehr ?
> also freu ich mich schon tiiierisch aufs moshen dort



Nur dummerweise ist Wildbad dann der einzige Park der offen hat, daher tierisch überfüllt, und sie bekommen s net auf die Reihe mim Shuttlen


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Nur dummerweise ist Wildbad dann der einzige Park der offen hat, daher tierisch überfüllt, und sie bekommen s net auf die Reihe mim Shuttlen



Leider wahr. Erinnere mich da ans letzte Jahr....sehr sehr voll.


----------



## Seregon (18. Februar 2011)

todtnau will mitte april aufmachen, also, geht da hin, da gibbet nen lift, niemand brauch angst um kratzer in seinem rad zu haben und wenn ihr alle nach todtnau fahrt, hab ich in wiba meine ruhe 
und mim shuttlen ... warten wir einfach mal gaaaanz hoffnungsvoll ab, dass das irgendwie halbwegs klappt, weil es muss einfach 

@slx:
jawoll !
nur 3 jahre gehabt und auch nie gekonnt, aber wenigstens versteh ich noch was "ouverture" und "fermè" heißen und dass "Horaires et tarifs" irgendwas mit öffnungszeiten und preisen zu tun haben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2011)

Das mim shuttlen bezog ich auf den ersten Monat, wenn s so übervoll ist. Danach sollte das ja wohl hoffentlich gehn wenn normalwenig los ist - "es muss einfach", ich hab auch keinen Alternativplan ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auch extra ab wie es klappt mit dem shutteln, bevor ich mir die Saisonkarte kaufe.


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch keinen Ausweg.

Der letzte Ausweg wäre Hometrail basteln , das ersetzt aber nie Bad Wildbad.


----------



## Blindside09 (27. Februar 2011)

Albstadt will schon ende märz aufmachen


----------



## ridgeMax..xD (5. März 2011)

Hi Leute...=)

also, so wie ich des hier verstanden hab, seid ihr alle ja ganz scharf auf Bad Wildbad?!

Heißt des, der Park is so geil, die Strecken so gut, oder is des komplette konzept stimmig..??

Ich bin nächstes WE zum Shapeday dort, um mir mal ein Bild von der ganzen Geschichte dort zu machen, vll sieht man sich..xD

lg, rm


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. März 2011)

Wildbad ist was ganz eigenes. Vor allem die DHs. Schwierig, verblockt, hart... das Gegenteil zu z.B: Winterberg. Ist polarisierend, man mags oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall wirds nie langweilig.  Die Bergbahn (Zahnradbahn) ist halt auch was besonderes. Ich fahre jetzt über 10 Jahre da und lerne immer noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridgeMax..xD (5. März 2011)

Hört sich ja gut an, aber so, wenn man das erste mal dh fährt, sollte man vorsicht vor übermut walten lassen oder wie..??

ist der park im gesamten groß und abwechslungsreich..??


----------



## ich_bins (5. März 2011)

also war letztes jahr in bad wildbad. die dh´s waren echt genial (wenn nicht sogar "göttlich") von den Freeridestrecken war ich jedoch verdammt enttäuscht. werde aber zum Pre-opening wieder kommen


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. März 2011)

groß ist relativ. Für Mich kommen eigendlich nur die DHs in frage. Übermut tut in BWB auf Grund der vielen Steine selten gut! Aua! Die Freerides finde ich auch nicht sooo prickelnd. Der 4x und die Duals sind nicht meins. Die shores sind nicht ganz einfach! Auch aua!


----------



## Freeloader (6. März 2011)

Die Shores sind zudem leider viiiiel zu kurz


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

Die NS machen auch nicht richtig Spaß. Zumal es da nur eine Linie gibt...und zwar die für Könner. Und da es in Wildbad fast nur Könner Linien gibt ( auf den DH's ), ist das für viele leider auch abschreckend.


----------



## Myrkskog (13. März 2011)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ...Die Bergbahn (Zahnradbahn) ist halt auch was besonderes. Ich fahre jetzt über 10 Jahre da und lerne immer noch dazu



Du fährst seit über 10 Jahren da und weißt nicht, dass es überhaupt keine Zahnradbahn ist?


----------



## Fatality (13. März 2011)

Hier die Bilder von Heute....
vergebt meine unerfahrenheit im umgang mit Kameras ;-)
Mir fehlt noch die übung und das Licht war echt "Bescheiden!"  

so bitte schön:

*http://tinyurl.com/6fv34tk*

wer Bilder in voller Auflösung möchte kann mir schreiben mit Album Name und Bild Name an [email protected] oder PM hier im Forum

MfG Alex


----------



## SLXDriver (13. März 2011)

Hat da jemand geshuttelt?


----------



## ridgeMax..xD (14. März 2011)

Fatality schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder von Heute....
> vergebt meine unerfahrenheit im umgang mit Kameras ;-)
> Mir fehlt noch die übung und das Licht war echt "Bescheiden!"
> 
> ...




nachdem die Strecken am Samstag so schön hergerichtet wurden...

war echt n lustiger tag...

bis bald Bad Wildbad...

Lg Basti


----------



## Fatality (19. März 2011)

Bilder vom Samstag den 19.03.2011
Bike Park Bad Wildbad

*Part I: **http://tinyurl.com/5wjvxot*

*Part II: **http://tinyurl.com/6dr7q6n*

*Part III: **http://tinyurl.com/68guwpn*

*Part IV: http://tinyurl.com/64kxtuj*

*Part V: http://tinyurl.com/6dfwwuc*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper25th (19. März 2011)

Gute Bilder. Denke wir kommen morgen auch... Macht Appettit!


----------



## Fatality (19. März 2011)

Morgen scheint auch die Sonne, dann gibts auf jeden fall bessere Bilder, heute wars denn ganzen tag durch dämmerungs trübe...


----------



## Blindside09 (19. März 2011)

wie war den der boden so heut ?
zwecks reifenwahl.


----------



## preeetz (19. März 2011)

Coole Pics,

wie hat das mit dem Shuttle geklappt?


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (19. März 2011)

Ist gebongt, sind morgen da!!! Werden wetscream und minion mitnehmen...?


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

Stumpjumper25th schrieb:


> Ist gebongt, sind morgen da!!! Werden wetscream und minion mitnehmen...?



wet..!


----------



## Fatality (19. März 2011)

Bilder vom Samstag den 19.03.2011
Bike Park Bad Wildbad

Part I: http://tinyurl.com/5wjvxot
Part II: http://tinyurl.com/6dr7q6n
Part III: http://tinyurl.com/68guwpn
Part IV: http://tinyurl.com/64kxtuj
Part V: http://tinyurl.com/6dfwwuc

Upload Komplett  
viel spaß damit


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. März 2011)

War aufjedenfall cool heute !

Morgen wird mega voll aber betimmt cool !


----------



## ich_bins (20. März 2011)

Fatality schrieb:


> Bilder vom Samstag den 19.03.2011
> Bike Park Bad Wildbad
> 
> Part I: http://tinyurl.com/5wjvxot
> ...



bist du nächstes Wochenende wieder dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatality (20. März 2011)

Möglich


----------



## Fatality (20. März 2011)

Bilder vom Sonntag den 20.03.2011
Bike Park Bad Wildbad

Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/6gpan4o
Part 2: http://tinyurl.com/6ggt4lg
Part 3: http://tinyurl.com/6kqwn9o
Part 4: http://tinyurl.com/638oqpg
Part 5: http://tinyurl.com/62hguar
Part 6: http://tinyurl.com/6xkwxku
Part 7: http://tinyurl.com/62oyzk5
http://tinyurl.com/62oyzk5

Upload Komplett ;-)
viel spaß damit...


----------



## Marina (20. März 2011)

fotos? hab ichs nich gesehn oder wie?


----------



## Fatality (20. März 2011)

nope, blindlinks mit den anderen 2 an mir vorbei gefahren


----------



## Marina (20. März 2011)

naaaa toll  ich bin ja sogar auch mal drauf. tolle fotos, aber mensch... gibt doch noch so viele andere tolle stellen als das olle gap


----------



## Fatality (20. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (20. März 2011)

Was n Kackwetter  Hoffentlich wirds nächstes We besser, und hoffentlich kommen net so viele Leute auf die Idee nach Wiba biken zu gehn 

Gute Besserung mal allen die sich heut zerlegt haben - sollen ja einige gewesen sein wie ich gehört hab ...

Ps: Was is n das für n grünes Bike? Bilder Part 3 Bild ~ 32 - erkenns grad iwie net ...


----------



## ich_bins (20. März 2011)

also ich bin nächstes Wochenende auch in Bad Wildbad und nehme dafür eine Anfahrt von rund 400 km in kauf 

@ms06-rider: das ist ein 2011er Transition TR450. Oder falls du das spätere meinst, das ist glaube ich ein Intense 951 von 2010.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (20. März 2011)

Es war soooooooooooooooooooooooo geil heute. War das erste Mal bei Euch und bin immer noch total aus m Häuschen...................................................................


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> also ich bin nächstes Wochenende auch in Bad Wildbad und nehme dafür eine Anfahrt von rund 400 km in kauf
> 
> @ms06-rider: das ist ein 2011er Transition TR450. Oder falls du das spätere meinst, das ist glaube ich ein Intense 951 von 2010.



Für ein Wochenende? wow


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2011)

bei den sport was ich früher nch nebenbei gemacht hab waren solche entfernungen fast die regel für einen tag oder das wochenende... auf großen events waren es dann auch mal gerne 1500km einfach oder 2-3 h flug ...
also , so what


----------



## ridgeMax..xD (21. März 2011)

ich war vor 2 wochen nur wegen dem shapeday in bad wildbad und hab dafür 350 km strecke auf mich genommen...xD


----------



## ich_bins (21. März 2011)

ridgeMax..xD schrieb:


> ich war vor 2 wochen nur wegen dem shapeday in bad wildbad und hab dafür 350 km strecke auf mich genommen...xD



solche leute haben meinen Respekt  




> Für ein Wochenende? wow


JA  Freitags nach der Schule fahren wir los uns sind dann gegen 18 - 19 Uhr in Wildbad. Samstag wird dann der ganze Tag ausgenützt und am Sonntag fahr ich dann nochmals so bis ungefähr 3 Uhr und dann geht es wieder richtung Heimat. Montags früh sitze ich dann wieder in der Schule und schreibe englisch schularbeit.

Und auch wenn es toll klingt in den Alpen zu leben (und ich liebe die Alpen eig. auch) gibt es auch hier einpaar kleine Nachteile. Um diese Jahreszeit liegt hier einfach noch überall Schnee und Bikeparks haben nicht offen. Somit gibt es nur zwei Varianten, endweder Ligurien oder Bad Wildbad und zum Downhilln fiel da meine Entscheidung ganz klar auf Wildbad. 

See you next weekend


----------



## ich_bins (21. März 2011)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bei den sport was ich früher nch nebenbei gemacht hab waren solche entfernungen fast die regel für einen tag oder das wochenende... auf großen events waren es dann auch mal gerne 1500km einfach oder 2-3 h flug ...
> also , so what



wers geld hat^^ würd ich auch machen 

@ Ich_Bins was für gute gibts denn da? Wie alt bist du denn das du dir das leisten kannst? Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Hartzler^^ Aber solche strecken usw sind schon ned billig...


----------



## ich_bins (21. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn das du dir das leisten kannst? Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Hartzler^^ Aber solche strecken usw sind schon ned billig...


Ich bin erst 15 Jahre alt und mein Vater muss beruflich in diese Gegend, und dadurch lasst sich das gut verbinden 



> was für gute gibts denn da?


was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Wow du glücklicher 

Bikeparks  Bis auf Leogang kenn ich nichts ^^


----------



## ich_bins (21. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Wow du glücklicher
> 
> Bikeparks  Bis auf Leogang kenn ich nichts ^^



Naja, so viele haben wir jetzt auch nicht. (150 km müssen wir eig. immer fahren und dann ist Leogang das näheste)

meistens geht es nach Leogang (kann man schön an einem Tag machen)
Oberammergau war halt alm noch recht nahe.
dann halt alles andere im Salzburgerland wie Wagrain und Saalbach.
Dann direkt vor der Haustür der Nordpark, der für mich aber kein wirklicher Bikepark ist. und Ab Sommer 2011 soll es in Steinach am Brenner einen Bikepark geben. 
Sonst gibt es aber um Innsbruck, viele bergbahnen wo es geheime Strecken gibt, die einen mitnehmen.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (21. März 2011)

Todtnau, Lac Blanc, Albstadt, usw. 
@SLX...
Oder wo kommst Du her?


----------



## biking4life (21. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Was n Kackwetter  Hoffentlich wirds nächstes We besser, und hoffentlich kommen net so viele Leute auf die Idee nach Wiba biken zu gehn
> 
> Gute Besserung mal allen die sich heut zerlegt haben - sollen ja einige gewesen sein wie ich gehört hab ...
> 
> Ps: Was is n das für n grünes Bike? Bilder Part 3 Bild ~ 32 - erkenns grad iwie net ...




das ist meine green bitch (tr450)


----------



## ActionGourmet (21. März 2011)

Fatality schrieb:


> Bilder vom Sonntag den 20.03.2011
> Bike Park Bad Wildbad
> 
> Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/6gpan4o
> ...



Danke für die schönen Bilder. Gute Besserung (Du warst das doch mit der Schulter?)


----------



## Fatality (22. März 2011)

Danke, der mit der Schulter war der andere Alex ^^ 
Seiner schulter gehts wieder bestens ;-)


----------



## ms06-rider (22. März 2011)

Sry, ich hab ne Weile "nachgelesen" und übersehen dass es zwei verschiedene Bilder-Link-Packete waren. Ich meinte das von Samstag. Grüner Rahmen, Weise Gabel, Blauer Fahrer - das ist doch kein Tr450... Sonntag um Bild 22 is n Tr450 klar


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. März 2011)

nice! - danke


----------



## KA-Biker (23. März 2011)

Ich finde den neuen Shuttel eher suboptimal oder ausbaufähig. Mein Standrohr ist an einer Seite schon verkratzt, weil ein anderer Lenker daran gescheuert hat. Gerade diese doch empfindlichen Stellen sollten doch"heile" bleiben.

Ich würde einfach nur an jeden zweiten Haken ein Rad hängen. Aktuell ist es meiner Ansicht nach zu eng.
Dass kann man mit 300Euro Rädern machen aber so nicht. Bei jeder Bodenwelle klatschen die Räder aneinander oder verkeilen. 
Selbst wenn nur jeder zweite Haken belegt ist gehen noch mehr Räder rein als in die Gondel. Diese Alternative würde ich persöhnlich besser finden, aber nicht der Geldbeutel des Busunternehmens.

Zudem wird ein 15min-Takt unerreichbar bleiben mit dem vollen Hänger, da das ein- und abladen schon jemweils 5-10min dauert. Klar der Busfahrer stopft rein was geht, den für Ihn fallen dadurch weniger Kosten an.


Die Idee mit Bus und Hänger ist sonst eine klasse Idee, absolut keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (23. März 2011)

eine Frage zur Haltestelle des Shuttlebusses. 
Laut Facebookseite vom Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist die einzige Einsteigmöglichkeit am Bahnhof in Wildbad. Ich habe aber in erinnerung (und habe auf google maps nochmals nachgeschaut) ist der Bahnhof Bad Wildbad ja ganz am Ortsende. 
muss man wirklich bis dorthin radln? Oder ist die Haltestelle vom Bus dort in der nähe von der Talstation? (dort ist ja nämlich auch eine Straßenbahnhaltestelle.)

See you in two days


----------



## KA-Biker (23. März 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> eine Frage zur Haltestelle des Shuttlebusses.
> Laut Facebookseite vom Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist die einzige Einsteigmöglichkeit am Bahnhof in Wildbad. Ich habe aber in erinnerung (und habe auf google maps nochmals nachgeschaut) ist der Bahnhof Bad Wildbad ja ganz am Ortsende.
> muss man wirklich bis dorthin radln? Oder ist die Haltestelle vom Bus dort in der nähe von der Talstation? (dort ist ja nämlich auch eine Straßenbahnhaltestelle.)
> 
> See you in two days





Ist am Bahnhof. Brauchste keine 2min von Ende DH1. Es geht nur bergab, du brauchst also nichtmal treten.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich finde den neuen Shuttel eher suboptimal oder ausbaufähig. Mein Standrohr ist an einer Seite schon verkratzt, weil ein anderer Lenker daran gescheuert hat. Gerade diese doch empfindlichen Stellen sollten doch"heile" bleiben.
> 
> Ich würde einfach nur an jeden zweiten Haken ein Rad hängen. Aktuell ist es meiner Ansicht nach zu eng.
> Dass kann man mit 300Euro Rädern machen aber so nicht. Bei jeder Bodenwelle klatschen die Räder aneinander oder verkeilen.
> ...



 ganz genau so ist es.

Mein Demo hat binnen von 3x shuttlen in Wildbad mit dem besagten Anhänger, mehr Kratzer ab bekommen als in 2 Jahren Bikepark davor. Das geht nicht!

Dass die Räder früher oder später mal einen Kratzer ab bekommen, gut das ist halt so. Aber die Räder so zu transportieren, dass sicher ist sie zu beschädigen ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ganz genau so ist es.
> 
> Mein Demo hat binnen von 3x shuttlen in Wildbad mit dem besagten Anhänger, mehr Kratzer ab bekommen als in 2 Jahren Bikepark davor. Das geht nicht!
> 
> Dass die Räder früher oder später mal einen Kratzer ab bekommen, gut das ist halt so. Aber die Räder so zu transportieren, dass sicher ist sie zu beschädigen ist eine Frechheit.




Habt ihr das mal gemeldet, was sagt der Betreiber des Bikeparks dazu?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. März 2011)

Nein, gemeldet noch nicht. Bringt auch erstmal nicht viel, weil du beweisen müßtest, dass die Räder tatsächlich vom Transport beschädigt worden sind. ( Rein rechtlich gesehen, aber soweit will ich hier auch gar nicht gehen ).

Du hast aber Recht, man sollte das der Radsportakademie melden.

Ich kenne noch zwei andere, welche an dem Tag mit mir dort waren. Ebenfalls Räder beschädigt...also das ist hier keines Falls ein einzel Fall.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nein, gemeldet noch nicht. Bringt auch erstmal nicht viel, weil du beweisen müßtest, dass die Räder tatsächlich vom Transport beschädigt worden sind. ( Rein rechtlich gesehen, aber soweit will ich hier auch gar nicht gehen ).
> 
> Du hast aber Recht, man sollte das der Radsportakademie melden.
> 
> Ich kenne noch zwei andere, welche an dem Tag mit mir dort waren. Ebenfalls Räder beschädigt...also das ist hier keines Falls ein einzel Fall.




Soll absolut keine rechtliche Sache werden........völlig überzogen..



Ich möchte lediglich zu einer Verbesserung für uns alle beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (23. März 2011)

Es geht dir ja vermutlich auch nich unbedingt um Schadensersatz, sondern darum, dass was getan wird  Wenn du eh schon beim melden bist, Schlag ma vor, dass die dem Busfahrer einfach so Baumarkt-Schaumstoff-Isolierrohrdinger (kp wie das Zeug heißt) mitgeben sollen in ner fetten Kiste oder so - jeder Fahrer der will kann die kurz an Standrohre machen und beim Einhängen seines Rads wenns sonst noch wo stark kollidiert dazwischen klemmen - eigentlich kein Mehraufwand und das Problem wäre gelöst 

Edit: Warst wohl schneller


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. März 2011)

Also ich fände es gut wenn du die Info weiter gibst. Im Zweifel ist denen gar nicht bewusst, dass es ein Problem gibt. Und vielleicht gibt es ja doch Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft etwas zu verbessern, bis zum August ist noch eine lange Zeit.


----------



## ich_bins (23. März 2011)

ich werde am Freitag wenn ich in Wiba bin das mal ansprechen


----------



## funbiker9 (23. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Soll absolut keine rechtliche Sache werden........völlig überzogen..
> 
> 
> 
> Ich möchte lediglich zu einer Verbesserung für uns alle beitragen.



So war es ja auch gar nicht gemeint mein Schatz 

Wäre einfach geschickt, wenn die Räder unversehrt oben ankommen würden. Wie du es ja auch schon gesagt hast. Die Dinger sind einfach zu teuer, dass man so extrem unvorsichtig mit denen umgeht.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. März 2011)

Bei mir waren es Pin Pedale, welche an meinem Rahmen gescheuert haben...man kann sich ja vorstellen wie das auf den Lack wirkt....


----------



## jatschek (24. März 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Aufklärung.

Somit ist Wildbad für mich erstmal gestorben. Kratzer beim Biketransport gehen garnicht. Erst recht nicht wenn aufgrund des Ausfalls der Bergbahn extra nen Hänger angefertigt wird. Ist nicht so schwer ne Halterung zu bauen, welche die Bikes wirklich gut festhält, ohne viel zu kosten und massig Platz wegzunehmen.

Das ich das Bike vorm Transport noch dick in nen Schutzmantel einpacke fällt auch aus. Da ist mir mein Geld dann zu schade...


----------



## hofschalk (24. März 2011)

Klingt ja alles ganz schön nach Horrorszenario. Werd in 2 Wochen auch mitm neuen Bike vorbeikommen und hoffe, dass das nur alles halb so wild wird, wie oftmals im IBC 

Unter der Woche ist hoffentlich genug Platz aufm Hänger, dass nix aneinanderstößt.


----------



## KA-Biker (25. März 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles ganz schön nach Horrorszenario. Werd in 2 Wochen auch mitm neuen Bike vorbeikommen und hoffe, dass das nur alles halb so wild wird, wie oftmals im IBC
> 
> Unter der Woche ist hoffentlich genug Platz aufm Hänger, dass nix aneinanderstößt.



Es ist nicht Horror..
Wenn ich könnte würde ich auch unter der Woche gehn, aber geht leider nicht.


----------



## visionthing (25. März 2011)

Es war am Eröffnungswochenende so voll in Wildbad wie ich es vorher noch nie gesehen habe. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es unter der Saison genau so eng zugehen wird mit dem Anhänger und sehe da echt keine großen Probleme und so lange man ein bisschen beim beladen aufpasst dürfte es da eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
Also ich sehe keinen Grund Wildbad zu meiden.


----------



## KA-Biker (25. März 2011)

Im Sommer ist Wildbad jedes Wochenede sau voll. ICh weiß noch wie lange ich oft an der Bergbahn gewartet habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (25. März 2011)

Wer ist morgen und übermorgen da? Ich komme morgen Mittag und bin voraussichtlich hauptsächlich auf dem DH1 zu finden


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. März 2011)

kann mir wer sagen, ob die Fotos, die da von den Fotographen gemacht werden, irgendwo hochgeladen werden und wenn ja, wo?
wär cool, weil es gab da ein echt geiles dabei und ich hab vergessen zu fragen.
danke!


----------



## ms06-rider (25. März 2011)

Ja ich bin morgen und wenn ichs noch ausshalt und je nach Wetter auch übermorgen da  Auf Dh1 oder 2 zu finden  Aber ich glaub du wirst eh net des Problem haben allein fahren zu müssen 

@Demonstrant: Meinst du die die hier vor 1 oder 2 Seiten gepostet wurden (Links) ?


----------



## Fatality (25. März 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen, ob die Fotos, die da von den Fotographen gemacht werden, irgendwo hochgeladen werden und wenn ja, wo?
> wär cool, weil es gab da ein echt geiles dabei und ich hab vergessen zu fragen.
> danke!


 
Räusper

ja, werden. 
Dort kannst du auch die Bilder in mittlerer größe herunterladen. Die orginal volle größe Bilder gibts nur auf anfrage ^^

Die links wurden und werden hier im forum gepostet ;-)

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bilder vom Samstag den 19.03.2011
Bike Park Bad Wildbad

Part I: http://tinyurl.com/5wjvxot
Part II: http://tinyurl.com/6dr7q6n
Part III: http://tinyurl.com/68guwpn
Part IV: http://tinyurl.com/64kxtuj
Part V: http://tinyurl.com/6dfwwuc

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
Bilder vom Sonntag den 20.03.2011
Bike Park Bad Wildbad

Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/6gpan4o
Part 2: http://tinyurl.com/6ggt4lg
Part 3: http://tinyurl.com/6kqwn9o
Part 4: http://tinyurl.com/638oqpg
Part 5: http://tinyurl.com/62hguar
Part 6: http://tinyurl.com/6xkwxku
Part 7: http://tinyurl.com/62oyzk5

http://tinyurl.com/62oyzk5


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. März 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## KA-Biker (25. März 2011)

Ich komm auch morgen Nachmittag für DH1..


----------



## ich_bins (25. März 2011)

Ich bin heute abnd in Wildbad angekommen in bin morgn und übermorgn unterwegs. Fahre ein rotes transition TR450. Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## KA-Biker (25. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich komm auch morgen Nachmittag für DH1..



komme doch nicht..muss einer anderen verpflichtung nachkommen.


bis die tage


----------



## ich_bins (26. März 2011)

Also bin heute den ganzen Tag mit dem Shuttle gefahrn und ich fand ihn nicht so schlimm wie hier beschrieben. Wenn man mit den pedalstellungen ein bisschen aufpasst geht das gut. Und nun noch an netten Abend und man sieht sich morgn wieder in Wiba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (26. März 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> Also bin heute den ganzen Tag mit dem Shuttle gefahrn und ich fand ihn nicht so schlimm wie hier beschrieben. Wenn man mit den pedalstellungen ein bisschen aufpasst geht das gut. Und nun noch an netten Abend und man sieht sich morgn wieder in Wiba




Wir gehören auch zu denen die aufpassen..
Es gibt genug denen ist es egal was links und rechts ist. Die reißen ihr Rad grad raus, die kennen da nix.

Aber ich muss sagen, dass es Heute auch besser war!!!!


----------



## metalfreak (26. März 2011)

Heut war es relativ angenehm mit dem Shuttle.


----------



## Fatality (26. März 2011)

Bilder vom Samstag den 26.03.2011
Bike Park Bad Wildbad

Part I: http://tinyurl.com/6gjx8gr
Part II: http://tinyurl.com/6zvf895
Part III: http://tinyurl.com/6kctcol

Upload Komplett ;-)
Viel spaß.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. März 2011)

Fatality schrieb:


> Bilder vom Samstag den 26.03.2011
> Bike Park Bad Wildbad
> 
> Part I: http://tinyurl.com/6gjx8gr
> ...


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

schöne Bilder Fatality


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


>



hallo ist der westweg so schön
mit trails und so
gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (30. März 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo ist der westweg so schön
> mit trails und so
> gruß kai



OFFTOPIC

Ja, war super damals 2009.
5 Tage Sonne pur und 25°.
Super Abfahrten, tolle Aussichten aber auch sehr anstrengende Aufstiege und teilweise das Rad auch dem Rücken.

Wir waren eine 4er-Gruppe und alle 15-17Jahre. Hatten Hotels voher gebucht und hatten daher immer ein Tagesziel. Aufjedenfall lohnenswert, aber hoher logistischer Aufwand und 8-10kg(incl. Trinkblase) auf dem Rücken.


gruß
patrick


----------



## QuarterBiker (30. März 2011)

Zur Shuttle Situation.

Ich kann euch nur so viel sagen das anzeigen wegen SachbeschÃ¤digung nichts bringts, da auf dem AnhÃ¤nger ein Schild angebracht ist

"....auf eigene Gefahr"

An der Shuttle Situation kann man auch nix Ã¤ndern. Die Bergbahn renoviert halt. 
Und der Betreiber wird auch nix daran Ã¤ndern da es ja nichts zum ausweichen gibt , oder doch ?

Wir kÃ¶nnten ja pro 5 RÃ¤der 1 Vw Transporter mieten , wenn ihr ca 50â¬ fÃ¼r euer Tagesticket zahlen wollt  


Klar, Kratzer an den Standroher sind Ã¤rgerlich aber nicht vermeidbar. Auser ihr bastelt euch einen schutz den ihr anbringt fÃ¼rs hochshutteln.

GrÃ¼Ãe , man sieht sich am Wochenende ;D


----------



## KA-Biker (30. März 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Zur Shuttle Situation.
> 
> Ich kann euch nur so viel sagen das anzeigen wegen SachbeschÃ¤digung nichts bringts, da auf dem AnhÃ¤nger ein Schild angebracht ist
> 
> ...




Von Anzeige war ja auch nie die Rede.. Wegen sowas mach ich doch nicht rum

Ich wollte lediglich meine Meinung und einen Verbesserungsvorschlag liefern.


----------



## metalfreak (30. März 2011)

Fatality schrieb:


> Bilder vom Samstag den 26.03.2011
> Bike Park Bad Wildbad
> 
> Part I: http://tinyurl.com/6gjx8gr
> ...



Danke für die Links!

Es waren ja noch andere Fotografen vor Ort. Hat jemand dazu Links oder Infos?


----------



## QuarterBiker (30. März 2011)

Sag ich ja nichts dagegen 

Ich finds selber blöd !

Aber man kann halt nichts ändern.



@metallfreak

Der eine ältere Mann der am Gangbang stand gehört zum Bikepark , einfach mal bei Facebook fragen 


Warst du eigentlich der im Maxxis Team Trikot ?


----------



## metalfreak (30. März 2011)

Das is richtig! Maxxis Klamotten und 951 mit Dorado...


----------



## QuarterBiker (30. März 2011)

M6 in blau und Troy Le Kalmooten


----------



## speschelaisd (30. März 2011)

@QuaterBiker:
Achtung insider...Troy Lee Schlafanzug bitte


----------



## ms06-rider (30. März 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> M6 in blau und Troy Le Kalmooten



Ahhh ^^, dann hab ich jetzt ne Verbindung zum Forum  

Streckenbenutzung ohne Bikepark Ticket ist illegal, und wenn das jemand ernsthaft nutz werden die auch dagegen vor gehen  Steht iwo in den Nutzungsbedingungen. Ich mein sind 200 Strafe und Hausverbot. Also überlegs dir gut das als Konkurenzprogramm aufzuziehen - wenn du ma im Winter nen eigenen Shuttle machst oder so wird das denen eher egal sein und du kommst mit ner Verwarnung davon (wenn du erwischt wirst) . 

Und gegen die Kratzer am Standrohr kann man durchaus was machen. Die Beschichtung der Teile ist extrem fest. Das einzige was der wirklich gefährlich werden kann sind die Pedale. Wenn man aso alle Räder mit Lenker nach oben einhängt und aufpasst dass kein Idiot einem beim Ausladen die Pedale dagegen haut (was recht schwer sein dürfte ^^) kannst du da keine Kratzer bekommen. Vom wackeln beim Hochfahren passiert da nix


----------



## QuarterBiker (30. März 2011)

Wenn  meinst du mit Streckebnutzung ohne Ticket ?

Ich hab ne Saisonkarte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (30. März 2011)

Deine Tageskarten/Vw-Bus Rechnung


----------



## QuarterBiker (30. März 2011)

Misverständnis 


Ich meinet wenn wir keine Kratzer wolen müssen wir eben eine komfirtable Lösung finden und die wäre Vw Transporter.


----------



## Seregon (30. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Und gegen die Kratzer am Standrohr kann man durchaus was machen. Die Beschichtung der Teile ist extrem fest. Das einzige was der wirklich gefährlich werden kann sind die Pedale.



jaja ...
ich merk nur mal an, dass'm maxi letztes jahr mal versehentlich sein lenker gg mein standrohr geriet - dachte eig auch, macht ja nix, habsch schon schlimmeres gesehn (das krätzerlie war wirklich net der rede wert, absolut minimalst) -> ende vom jahr hat die gabel gesifft und das neue standrohr 220 öcken gekostet :X
würd bei jmnd wie ihm, den ich kenn und bei dem ich weiß, es war wirklich nen versehen, nix sagen, wen ich aber net kenn ... dem BEISS ich den kopf ab ! 

an dem ein oder andern kratzer am rahmen brauch man sich ja sonst eig net zu sehr stören, wenns net grad einer all zu leichtsinnig reinhaut - ärgert zwar, wenns am nagelneuen rad iss, allerdings iss das ja auch kein ponnyreiten im girly-gailand, was wir da machen, da kommt sowas über kurz oder lang dann halt auch ma vor


naja, bin ma bissl gespannt aufs shuttle, seh's dann ja in nen paar wochen - vorletztes we war das ja nen bissl nen reinfall :X

greetz
jens


----------



## ms06-rider (31. März 2011)

Kommt von der minderwertigen Bos-Qualität  - jetzt ma ernsthaft - durch Lenkerranhaun n Kratzer? oO Net dein ernst? Ok des ist krass hätte ich net gedacht...
Daneben stehn bis je 2 Räder links und rechts neben deinem sind und oben beim ausladen zuschaun, und jeden verhaun der dein Rad auch nur berührt versteht sich ja von selbst 
btw: Du hast dir s Handgelenk zerschossen oder? Wann biste wieder fit und in Wiba unterwegs?


----------



## Seregon (31. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Daneben stehn bis je 2 Räder links und rechts neben deinem sind und oben beim ausladen zuschaun, und jeden verhaun der dein Rad auch nur berührt versteht sich ja von selbst



genau - das sorgt auch gleich für die passende aggressivität fürs fahren ! 

aber doch, kann passieren wenns blöd läuft. kannsts rad zig mal ins steinfeld werfen unds passiert garnix und bei so ner lapallie machst dann nen macken ins rohr :X

und joa, speiche iss 2 ma durch ...
krankgeschrieben bin ich jedenfalls noch bis ende april, hoff ma dass ich dann bis mitte mai auch wieder fahren kann ... aber todtnau fällt wohl schomma flach als erstes rennen


----------



## enemy111 (31. März 2011)

hätte mal ne frage..
hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass allgemein montags und dienstags kein lift / shuttleservice in betrieb ist?


----------



## ms06-rider (31. März 2011)

Oje, na dann ma gute, und hoffentlich schnelle Besserung. Fang net zu früh wieder an sonst zieht sich s ewig hin bis es wieder gescheit ist  

@enemy111: Ich mein ja, habs aber net nochma nachgeschaut ...


----------



## ridgeMax..xD (31. März 2011)

@enemy111: der ganze park ist quasi montags und dienstags zu...

und deswegen auch kein lift und kein shuttle...


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (31. März 2011)

Ich hab mal ne frage. Kann die BikerX erst zu dem Einweihungsrennen im Juli wieder gefahren werden? Für dieses Wocheende steht auf der Homepage 

*Infos zum offiziellen Bikepark Opening ab 01. April* *Öffnungszeiten:*
Mittwoch bis Sonntag jeweils 10-18 Uhr

*Ticketverkauf:*
in den Räumen der Bikestation

*Leihprotektoren & Bikes:*
ab 01. April wieder in der Bikestation verfügbar 

*Bikeshop:*
ist ab 01. April wieder geöffnet

*Shuttle:*
Zustieg am Bahnhof 

*Strecken:*
* bis auf den BikerX alle Strecken geöffnet*

*Schlepplift:*
ist in Betrieb

Weis jemand wann die BikerX wieder aufmacht oder wie die im moment aussieht ? Wurd viel umgebaut ? Am besten wären Bilder 

Grüße Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Kommt von der minderwertigen Bos-Qualität  - jetzt ma ernsthaft - durch Lenkerranhaun n Kratzer? oO Net dein ernst? Ok des ist krass hätte ich net gedacht...
> Daneben stehn bis je 2 Räder links und rechts neben deinem sind und oben beim ausladen zuschaun, und jeden verhaun der dein Rad auch nur berührt versteht sich ja von selbst
> btw: Du hast dir s Handgelenk zerschossen oder? Wann biste wieder fit und in Wiba unterwegs?



so hab ichs auch gemacht...mit den warten bis links und recht einer steht...


----------



## ScottyFR20 (31. März 2011)

Der BikerX dauert noch ein bisschen und ist aktuell nicht befahrbar. Am Samstag bauen wir wieder an der Strecke, wobei eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit fieberhaft dran gearbeitet wird. Zur Strecke: Sie wird absolut geil. Ein großer Double sowie ein großer Drop sind drin. (Höher als der IXS Drop auf der DH1). Lasst euch doch einfach überraschen. 

Ansonsten: Teilweise sind auf facebook unter Bikepark Bad Wildbad ein paar Bilder zu den Bauarbeiten zu finden.

@ Jens: Gute Besserung. Ist ja extrem dumm gelaufen das erste Wochenende.


----------



## Marina (31. März 2011)

wieso ist denn auf nem 4x ein so hoher drop???


----------



## QuarterBiker (31. März 2011)

Damit die BikerX anspruchsvoller wird und mehr Leute lockt ! 

Der alte war ja nichts !

Oder hast du schonmal jemand gehör der sagt er kommt wegen dem 4x nach Wildbad ? 


Außerdem gibts ja Chickenways !


----------



## funbiker9 (31. März 2011)

Genau, mit hohen Drops, lockt man auch Leute in einen Bikepark ...


----------



## QuarterBiker (31. März 2011)

Stell dir vor,

die alte Biker X und der neue sind 2 Bikeparks.

Beide gleich weit weg von dir. Beide gleich teuer.

Welchen nimmst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. März 2011)

Außerdem, ist dieses Jahr ein Rennen auf dem BikerX.

Hauptsächlich deswegen wird er neu gemacht. Wird soviel ich weiß, auch teilweise auch von dem Sponsoren dieses Rennens gemacht.


----------



## QuarterBiker (31. März 2011)

In den 9 Meter Gapo kann man einen Vw Transporter reinstellen :O


----------



## KA-Biker (31. März 2011)

Hier ist der Gap.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HiTgktA_no"]YouTube        - GOPR0511[/nomedia]


----------



## hofschalk (1. April 2011)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Der BikerX dauert noch ein bisschen und ist aktuell nicht befahrbar. Am Samstag bauen wir wieder an der Strecke, wobei eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit fieberhaft dran gearbeitet wird.



schon eine grobe Prognose, wann der denn fertig ist? auf FB stand mal was von 03.04 drin. werden von 5.-7. in wiba sein und da wir ne recht amateurhafte truppe sind, war der bikerX fest eingeplant


----------



## ScottyFR20 (1. April 2011)

Bin erst morgen wieder in Wiba. Geplant war, zur offiziellen Eröffnung fertig zu sein. Vielleicht klappt es ja 

Man sieht nach dem Samstag, wie weit die Strecke gediehen ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (1. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Genau, mit hohen Drops, lockt man auch Leute in einen Bikepark ...



Mich schon  Ich freu mich auf den neuen 4x, hoffentlich ist der bald fertig....


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Mich schon  Ich freu mich auf den neuen 4x, hoffentlich ist der bald fertig....



Das glaub ich sogar 

...bin auch mal gespannt auf den Biker X. Sonntag geht es aber erstmal nach Albstadt.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. April 2011)

Wird dieses Wochenende wieder fotografiert? Oder war das nur an den ersten zwei? Da waren wirklich klasse Bilder dabei.


----------



## Fatality (2. April 2011)

Stumpjumper25th schrieb:


> Wird dieses Wochenende wieder fotografiert? Oder war das nur an den ersten zwei? Da waren wirklich klasse Bilder dabei.



Würde gerne zum Knippsen kommen, nur leider is meine Kamera beim Service :-(

Also von meiner Seite aus gibts, bei diesem geilem wetter, keine Bilder!

MfG


----------



## Fatality (2. April 2011)

Bilder von den Bauarbeiten vom BikerX
vom 02.04.2011

und n bissi rumgeknippst...

*http://tinyurl.com/3fyjuuq

*Viel spaß damit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus der BikerX. Baut ihr da auch ein paar Sprünge für nicht Profi's ein, oder nur dicke Dinger?

Gruß


----------



## Fatality (2. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus der BikerX. Baut ihr da auch ein paar Sprünge für nicht Profi's ein, oder nur dicke Dinger?
> 
> Gruß



Für alle befahrbar ^^ also auch chickenway's und half-chickenway's ^^


----------



## FreeR1D3R (2. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Alex

Wem nur der blaue Fleck gehört....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Marina (2. April 2011)

Sehr wohl wird morgen fotografiert  Hanno und Oli  sind am Start 
wir sehen uns morgen!


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (3. April 2011)

War einfach wieder genial heute!!! Danke an Alle die in Wildbad beteiligt sind!!!


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (3. April 2011)

Bin zu blöd die heutigen Fotos zu finden... Kann mir jmd. helfen?


----------



## Marina (3. April 2011)

Fotografiert haben ja nur Oli und Hanno. Oli hat keins von dir, musst m Hanno mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Speedbullit (3. April 2011)

marina kann man die pics von hanno und oli irgendwo ansehen?


----------



## Marina (3. April 2011)

Beide werden denk ich morgen noch welche auf Facebook stellen, ansonsten einfach mal anschreiben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (6. April 2011)

Ist wer am Freitag in Wildbad? Werde wohl zusammen mit dem User Radde auftauchen


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2011)

OMG... jetzt rennen alle radde fanboys auch dahin


----------



## QuarterBiker (6. April 2011)

OMG FIWSAFIKOASD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am Freitag bin ich ja auch in Wildbad !!!111

Dann entführ ich Radde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hofschalk (6. April 2011)

sitz hier grad in wiba in der pension...war ein feiner tag heute...shuttle geht unter der woche besser als die olle bahn, find ich.....
meistens glück gehabt, dass bus genau bereitstand, als wir runter sind..
und wenn jeder sein radl vorsichtig reinstellt, gibts weniger kratzer als von der strecke


----------



## QuarterBiker (6. April 2011)

Ja nur leider passen in den Transporter keine 150 Leute rein 

War echt gut heute  Schön leer.....


----------



## hofschalk (7. April 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Ja nur leider passen in den Transporter keine 150 Leute rein



im gegensatz zur Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (7. April 2011)

Freitag auch zu 5. am Start


----------



## QuarterBiker (7. April 2011)

http://www.radsportakademie.de/anmeldung/


Dual Slalom Rennen ! Kostenlos wenn man eine gülige Karte hat.


Also los ! 

Ich bin mit 203mm vorne und Cane Creek hinten am Start !


----------



## Marina (7. April 2011)

auch dabei, dieses jahr mal mit passendem rad


----------



## QuarterBiker (7. April 2011)

Hardtail hab ich nich 

Also muss das Downhioll Bike herhalten


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2011)

........seit Tagen hatte ich mich gefragt wer QuarterBiker ist..

Ich hätte einfach mal deine Bilder anschauen sollen.


----------



## Marina (7. April 2011)

is auch vollkommen ok =) der zweitplatzierte letztes jahr is auch fully gefahren, genauso wie der 4. und bei den frauen die 2. platzierte.
da geht schon was 

@edit: ich seh grad, m6... also m6 kann auf jeden fall mind. 4. platz


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2011)

hab sowas noch nie gemacht aber irgendwie hätt ich bock auf son dual slalom... gibts da irgendwo videos oder bilder ...natürlich von da wo gefahren wird?


----------



## Seregon (8. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab sowas noch nie gemacht aber irgendwie hätt ich bock auf son dual slalom... gibts da irgendwo videos oder bilder ...natürlich von da wo gefahren wird?




ka obs iwo vids vids gibt, auf die schnelle findsch nix auf youtube - aber die dualstrecke iss recht einfach, kann jedermann fahrn - also nix wie hin ! 


@Marina:
und dr 3.te


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2011)

jo hab auch schon auf youtube usw. geschaut aber das was ich fand war schon ziemlich alt... 2004/6
dann werd ich mal ins chameleon ne kurze gabel reinmachen vario stütze raus und larsen tt´s aufziehen


----------



## ruhigblut (8. April 2011)

moin,
wie ist der neue busshuttle wenn der park voll ist ???

danke und gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. April 2011)

voll aber ok.1 abfahrt pro stunde. 2 abfahrten,wenn du immer sofort wieder los und zügig fährst.

@jens: recht hatter, auch der dritte


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2011)

hmmm ... viel ist das aber nicht ...


----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm ... viel ist das aber nicht ...



Du bekommst schon 10-12 Abfahrten hin, wenn es deine Kondition und Kraft zulassen. Wildbad zehrt nach der Zeit schon gut an den Kräften


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2011)

wie ist denn das an der dual slalom strecken? brauch ich da auch das shuttel oder ist die so kurz das ich auch hoch fahren/schieben kann?
will an dem dual wettbewerb teilnehmen und würde unter der woche vorher so ein oder 2 mal vorbai kommen und etwas zu trainieren ...


----------



## Fatality (9. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wie ist denn das an der dual slalom strecken? brauch ich da auch das shuttel oder ist die so kurz das ich auch hoch fahren/schieben kann?
> will an dem dual wettbewerb teilnehmen und würde unter der woche vorher so ein oder 2 mal vorbai kommen und etwas zu trainieren ...



Für den Dual brauchst Du den Shuttle nicht ^^ da gibts n kleinen Lift direkt neben drann der beim rennen an ist, da bist instant wieder oben,  und neben  dem kleinen lift gibts auch noch n größeren der is mi-so immer in betrieb, biste auch oben. ;-)#
Den Shuttle brauchste nur wenn die FreeRide strecken oder Downhill runterfährst


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2011)

alles klaro danke


----------



## KA-Biker (9. April 2011)

@Fatality: Später knipsen auf dem DH?



gruss


----------



## Radde (9. April 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> OMG FIWSAFIKOASD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am Freitag bin ich ja auch in Wildbad !!!111
> 
> Dann entführ ich Radde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  öhm...? 
_____
War wiedermal lustig gestern auch wenns mich öfters mal (netterweise folgenfrei) geraffelt hat 
Nur das Bike ist langsam echt n Totalschaden... wenn ich pech hab muss ich dann demnächst wieder mit dem hardtail anrücken 

Waynes interessiert, ne ganze Abfahrt dh1, ohne Päuschen mit der Göprö: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEFdGMvB0NE"]YouTube        - IXS DH - Bad Wildbad #2[/nomedia]


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. April 2011)

Ich woll schon immer jemand bekanntes im Zimmer stehen haben 

Nein Spaß ^^

Wer ist morgen am Start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (9. April 2011)

Wer hat denn heute Fotos auf dem DH gemacht?


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. April 2011)

Roggenbuck (Fraction) und der Michi vom Bikepark.

Und noch einer von dem mir der Namen nicht einfällt :/


----------



## mompere (9. April 2011)

War das son langhaariger? Mir fällts grad auch ned ein


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. April 2011)

Ich würde mich auch über Fotos freuen. Die Anlagen und die Fotografen sahen ja vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Fatality (10. April 2011)

Some Pics of the day ;-)
10.04.2011 Bike Park Wildbad

no pro photos   

http://tinyurl.com/3rwpoul


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2011)

Hab gestern auch n paar Bilder gemacht...aber nicht so professionell wie der Mompere.
...sind im Downhill Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1

@ActionGourmet:
Hab auch eines von dir...leider nur von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochschieben (10. April 2011)

@speschelaisd danke fürs bild


----------



## butter.cb (11. April 2011)

von wem gibts denn die feinen bilder? da war ja n blitzlichtgewitter am samstag, dass man als 3 m nur rote punkte gesehen hat


----------



## lowrider89 (12. April 2011)

Ah man und ich bin schon wieder auf kein einzigen Bild zusehen  Ok dann halt nochmal am Sa


----------



## imun (13. April 2011)

Wollen am 20. (Mittwoch) nach WIBA, wie ist denn nun der Shuttleservice? Wird ja nicht so voll sein denk ich mal, also fährt alle halbe Stunde ein Bus? Schafft man denn die 10-12 Abfahrten? Oder wirklich nur 6 -7. Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

nochmal zum dual slalom... muß ich da meine ritter rüstung icl. ff anziehen oder reicht knie ellbogen schützer und enduromatic?
wenn ich richtig gelesen hab is nur von angemessener schutzkleidung die rede oder?


----------



## Marina (13. April 2011)

eigentlich rücken, ellbogen und knie, helm dazu und handschuhe.
von daher... kannste auch gleich die rüstung auspacken 
DUAL FUN RACE YEAH! oh ich freu mich schon =)
je nach dem wie sehr er gerichtet wird nehm ich ma lieber beide bikes mit


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

Marina schrieb:


> ...
> je nach dem wie sehr er gerichtet wird nehm ich ma lieber beide bikes mit



... soll heisen


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2011)

Wie gut und wie/ob Mittwochs geshuttelt wird kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kann dir nur sagen dass man die 10-12 Abfahrten locker schaffen kann. Hatten am Sonntag um halber 2 auch nur 3 und haben bis Abends dann insgesamt 10 Stück geschafft ... Musst halt evtl den Bus/Shuttle Fahrer drum bitten auch wirklich halbstündlich zu fahren und da nimmer zu warten. Das Problem dass man den Shuttle verpasst ergibt sich (vorausgesetz man fährt halbwegs zügig bzw pausiert net zu lang ) dadurch, dass der Bus manchmal bis zu fast 10min zu spät los gefahren ist. Wenn du dann auch noch dein Bike ungeschickt eingehängt hattest und es als letzer bekommst hast du dann bis du beim Startturm bist halt manchmal nur noch ca 5 min für die Abfahrt weil er meist danach pünklich fährt. Und da du vom Ende der Strecke auch nochma min. 2 min zum Bus fahren musst wird das dann halt doch etwas eng  Außerdem hast du durch die unregelmäßigkeit der genauen Abfahrt und der langen Ausladedauer kein Gefühl wie lang du wirklich Zeit hast. Wir hatten manchma fast 20min Zeit aber auch schon nur knapp 5 ... 
-> Mit nem Blick auf die Uhr und ner netten Bitte pünktlich zu fahren sollte das alles kein Problem sein


----------



## Marina (13. April 2011)

Heißt, dass der Dual derzeit noch in einem "etwas" steinigen Zustand für ne Dual-Strecke ist. Mir wurde aber gesagt er wird noch etwas gerichtet.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

ah ok danke... würde sich also ne anreise am freitag net lohnen um da mal bissi den dual abzuchecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CombiS (14. April 2011)

Ich komme am Samstag und wollt mal Fragen wie die Strecke aussieht, hab grade Minions drauf und es soll ja trocken bleiben, oder ?
Und um den Shuttle zu finden häng ich mich wohl am besten an jemand dran der sich auskennt...

Danke
Juls


----------



## jatschek (15. April 2011)

Da ist es momentan staubtrocken, eigentlich zu trocken. Mit Minions oder Highrollern sollte man da perfekt runterkommen. Das Shuttle pickt dich direkt am Bahnhof auf. Wenn du nach Wildbad reinfährst, gehts durch nen Kreisel, wenn da durchfährst siehst du automatisch den Bahnhof.

Ansonsten einfach den anderen Jungs vom DH aus folgen.


----------



## CombiS (15. April 2011)

Vielen Dank, genau das wollte ich hören 
Juls


----------



## Marina (15. April 2011)

Naja also nen halben oder gar ganzen Tag wirst aufm Dual nicht verbringen wollen.
Aber schon Freitags kommen is ne gute Idee zum DH fahren, da ist der Shuttle nicht so voll. Wenns dir da Sa oder So zu ätzend wird kannst du ja auf 4x und Dual ausweichen.

und wildbad is top mit minion, völlig egal ob nass oder trocken.


----------



## KA-Biker (16. April 2011)

Kommt morgen jemand der einen Mavic Lagereinstellschlüssel hat?


----------



## Fatality (16. April 2011)

Hier die Pic's von Heute (16.04.11)
Bike Park Bad Wildbad 
Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/3h25zqb
Part 2: http://tinyurl.com/3huulnm
Part 3: http://tinyurl.com/3zlxxsc
Viel Spaß damit ^^


----------



## QuarterBiker (16. April 2011)

Nimm einfach einen kleinen Imbus und hal mit dem Schlüssel dagegen


----------



## KA-Biker (16. April 2011)

muss ich morgen mal versuchen ob das klappt.


----------



## KA-Biker (16. April 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (18. April 2011)

...ja Maxxis laufen gut


----------



## *S.F.T.* (19. April 2011)

Hi

war länger nich in wiba.
auf der homepage steht geschrieben dass der biker x geschlossen ist. stimmt das? is auch der schlepplift zu?
das mit dem shuttle und linienbus(mittwochs) funktioniert auch ähnlich schnell wie mit der bergbahn?

grüße Jo


----------



## funbiker9 (19. April 2011)

Biker X ist offen...auch wenn er völlig umgebaut wurde. Schlepplift läuft zu den gewohnten Zeiten.

Shuttle ist ähnlich schnell wie die Bergbahn. Vielleicht sogar einen Tick schneller.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (19. April 2011)

supi supi, danke
freu mich schon auf eine änderung im biker-x! zu recht?? 
also ich fand den alten nich schlecht....aber vllt is ja alles vieel besser :-D


----------



## funbiker9 (19. April 2011)

Mir persönlich gefällt er nicht mehr so gut wie der alte. Er ist jetzt eine 4 cross Strecke...aber das ist Geschmackssache. Auf jeden Fall hat er an Flow verloren.


----------



## Fatality (22. April 2011)

Pic's von heute (Fr - 22.04.11)
Bike Park Bad Wildbad
Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/3ko5rtu
Part 2: http://tinyurl.com/45yldcz
Part 3: http://tinyurl.com/3tbh87v
Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruhigblut (23. April 2011)

moin,

ist es voll über ostern oder ist normaler betrieb ?
will morgen vielleicht kommen

danke und gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (23. April 2011)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ist es voll über ostern oder ist normaler betrieb ?
> will morgen vielleicht kommen
> ...





Genau!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. April 2011)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ist es voll über ostern oder ist normaler betrieb ?
> will morgen vielleicht kommen
> ...



Ging heute mit dem Betrieb. Im Anhänger vom Bus waren sogar noch Plätze frei und am Lift so gut wie keine Wartezeit.


----------



## hubiflyer (23. April 2011)

Hallo wollte mal fragen wie das ist in Bad Wildbad
Würde da vllt morgen mit meinem Kumpel hinfahren, aber wir wollen eigentlich nur auf dem kleinen Parcours im Tal ein paar runden drehen.
Kostet das etwas und würden wir da unten auch alle Protektornragen ??

mfg alex


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2011)

Nach Wildbad nur!!!!! zum ernsthaft Downhill oder 4x fahren. Betonung auf ernsthaft. Beide Strecken sind für Anfänger heftig/unspaßig und der Übungsparkours ist n Witz


----------



## Fatality (24. April 2011)

Pic's von heute (Sonntag, 24.04.11)
Bike Park Bad Wildbad
Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/3pbqmlu
Part 2: http://tinyurl.com/3q8l7av
Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Fatality (26. April 2011)

Pic's vom Montag (25.04.2011)
Bike Park Bad Wildbad
Part 1: http://tinyurl.com/6z7fefv
Part 2: http://tinyurl.com/6zgxhzv
Part 3: http://tinyurl.com/6dzb6os
Viel Spaß Damit ;-)


----------



## Marina (29. April 2011)

Liebe Wildbadansässige, was sagt der Wetterbericht für das Wochenende?


----------



## ms06-rider (29. April 2011)

Schließ mich der Frage an - mein Wetterbericht hat mich iwie mehr verunsichert ... Regenreifen vorne oder net (morgen)?


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2011)

minion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (29. April 2011)

Regenreifen ? Unnötige Anschaffung


----------



## funbiker9 (29. April 2011)

Muddy Mary's sind für fast jedes Wetter gut


----------



## Deinachbar (29. April 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/879257
Also Liebe Leutz
Wetter sieht folgendermaßen aus....
Regen/Gewitter is verzogen,endlich de Assiblütenstaub weg und wenn es so bleibt dann lässts sichs morgen pornös fahren...
Für morgen und Sonntag haben die Tagsüber etwas wolkig aber trocken und auf den abend hin Gewitter vorhergesagt.


----------



## ms06-rider (29. April 2011)

@ Alle Regenreifen = Mist - laberer: Schonma gescheite Regenreifen bei Nässe gefahren? Bin neulich den Wetscream in Wiba gefahren und hatte mehr Grip als am Tag zuvor im trockenen ... Sind scho was scheenes so Regenreifen ... 
Ich glaub ich zieh meinen vorne drauf - lieber im Halbtrockenen mit Regenreifen als im Nassen mit Trockenreifen.
@ Deinachbar: Thx


----------



## Fatality (1. Mai 2011)

Some Pic's (Sonntag 01.05.2011)
http://tinyurl.com/5ws77kn
viel spaß damit ;-)


----------



## bike_freak_flo (8. Mai 2011)

hallo weiß jemand wie der herr an der biker x heißt dieser barboon miko
ich bräuchte seine e-mail wegen ein paar bilder


----------



## Deleted 95328 (14. Mai 2011)

wer hat heut, Sa 14.5, Bilder gemacht ?!?


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Mai 2011)

Wo ?


----------



## Deleted 95328 (15. Mai 2011)

eh waren an mehreren Stellen der Strecke welche, Wildbad halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand wer am Samstag 14.05. im Steinfeld Bilder gemacht hat? Ich hatte ein gelbes Sombrio Trikot an...


----------



## QuarterBiker (18. Mai 2011)

Bikepark michi   Das Bikepark Team kennt seine Email Adresse , bin mir grad nicht im klaren


----------



## Deleted 95328 (19. Mai 2011)

das bikepark team gibt die Adresse aber irwie nicht raus ...


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich werd ihn mal fragen und wer das ok gibt geb ich die Email Adresse mal für alle 


Wildbad Rules !


----------



## Deleted 95328 (19. Mai 2011)

Prima danke !


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Mai 2011)

nAbend Zusammen ,


wo muss ich mich den anmelden für den IXS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (20. Mai 2011)

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com -> GDC -> usw. Wird irgendwann davor freigeschalten soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Marina (23. Mai 2011)

Juhu Sonntag kommen wir endlich auch mal wieder, wenns Wetter passt


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. Mai 2011)

wollte demnäxt mal nach Wildbad... jetzt lese ich, dass der Transport hochzu's mit dem Bus vonstatten geht... wie ist denn das in der Praxis? Problemlos ohne riesen-Andrang oder einigermaßen erträglich? Bitte um detaillierte Rückinfo von den diversen Locals... BESTEN DANK VORA
B!


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer von euch wer heute in Wildbad am IXS geknipst hat? Waren 2 Leute glaub ich

Wär echt nett wenn mir das einer sagen könnte 

gruß


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. Juni 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wer heute in Wildbad am IXS geknipst hat? Waren 2 Leute glaub ich
> 
> Wär echt nett wenn mir das einer sagen könnte
> 
> gruß



Jau, suche auch die E-Mail-Adresse des älteren Herren der da geknippst hat. Hatte er mir auf nem kleinen Zettel zugesteckt, den hab ich aber leider verloren


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

Miko Baboon heisst er, ich hab seine Adresse auch nicht mehr.
Aber der ist da fast immer da. Igrendwer kann dir seine Adresse sicherlich per PN schicken.


----------



## vollgas! (3. Juni 2011)

falls jemand die email-adresse hat, bitte auch an mich


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (7. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht denn die 4Cross aus. Wollt mal mitem Hardtail vorbeikommen und fürs Rennen im Juli trainiern. Bremswellen etc noch im akzeptablen Bereich ???


----------



## bike_freak_flo (7. Juni 2011)

also leutz ich hhab die adresse
ihr müsst eine e-mail an [email protected] schicken darin alle infos 
zb. wie euerr bike aussieht marke des helms, anzug etc einfach alles des datum angeben wann er das bild gemacht hat und mit ein bissle glück bekommt ihr eure geile fotos wenn jemand genaueres wissen will kann mich über facebook anschreiben einfach florian scheytt eingeben un ja da dürftet ihr dann mein profil finden


----------



## Brinsen (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich und n Kumpel haben am WE vorr vor nach Bad Wildbad zu kommen.

Wie sind denn gerade die Streckenverhältnisse bei dem Wetter?
Läuft ein Lift an allen Strecken?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_freak_flo (8. Juni 2011)

also der lift ist in betrieb denck mal 
das das wetter perfeckt isch zum biken 
falls ihr gehen solltet viel spaß un let´s fetz haut rein


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Juni 2011)

@Brisen: "Lift" wird wohl laufen, wenn net steht s auf der Homepage.. Was genau meinste mit "Streckenverhältnisse"? Der Downhill is halt wie immer ausgewaschen... die 4x dürfte besser fahrbar sein - nach dem ganzen Regen sollte der meiste Schotter jetzt weg sein  und die Freeride sind eh ********** ... Wetter wird gut - da s wohl trocken sein soll bis zum We müssten die Strecken beste Bedingungen bieten - außerdem sind die Strecken auch nass gut fahrbar


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs. vom 7.-16. Juli haben wir zu Dritt Bad Wildbad gebucht. Waren noch nie in Bad Wildbad. Eigentlich wollten wir nach Leogang oder PDS, beides ging aber nicht, weil wir mit dem Zug anreisen würden und Zugfahrkarten inkl. Bike schon zu 99 % weg sind..hätten wir mal früher gebucht.Naja wir freuen uns trotzdem tierisch auf Bad Wildbad! 
Wir haben einen ziemlichen Anfänger dabei, wird er auf dem DH ein wenig Spaß haben? Auf Bildern / Videos sehen die Wurzel-Steinfelder schon manchmal brutal aus... (  )


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs. vom 7.-16. Juli haben wir zu Dritt Bad Wildbad gebucht. Waren noch nie in Bad Wildbad. Eigentlich wollten wir nach Leogang oder PDS, beides ging aber nicht, weil wir mit dem Zug anreisen würden und Zugfahrkarten inkl. Bike schon zu 99 % weg sind..hätten wir mal früher gebucht.Naja wir freuen uns trotzdem tierisch auf Bad Wildbad!
> Wir haben einen ziemlichen Anfänger dabei, wird er auf dem DH ein wenig Spaß haben? Auf Bildern / Videos sehen die Wurzel-Steinfelder schon manchmal brutal aus... (  )



Also ein blutiger Anfänger wird auf der DH wenig Spaß haben...


----------



## AtosRider (17. Juni 2011)

Was verstehst du unter blutiger Anfänger?

Also ich würd sagen er soll dann lieber Biker-X und auch mal Freeride fahren, spaß wird er im Downhill auf keinen fall haben


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juni 2011)

AtosRider schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter blutiger Anfänger?
> 
> Also ich würd sagen er soll dann lieber Biker-X und auch mal Freeride fahren, spaß wird er im Downhill auf keinen fall haben




naja er hat seit einem 3/4 jahr ein Dhler, ich sage bewusst hat und nicht fährt..weil er sich kaum drauf setzt.
ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie das dann aussehen wird.

wie voll ist der shuttle bus in den sommerferien?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> naja er hat seit einem 3/4 jahr ein Dhler, ich sage bewusst hat und nicht fährt..weil er sich kaum drauf setzt.
> ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie das dann aussehen wird.
> 
> wie voll ist der shuttle bus in den sommerferien?



Wildbad ist meistens nur am Anfang der Saison voll. In eine Warteschlange wirst du wohl kaum kommen.


----------



## flopse (17. Juni 2011)

@enemy111:
hey wir kommen morgen zu dritt nach wildbad! sind dann zum zweiten mal da! also ganz ehrlich, wildbad war mein erster bikepark-besuch, sprich die erste konfrontation mit dem thema downhill und da bin ich dann gleich mal den dh-1 runter! ich finde, wenn man sich halbwegs auf dem rad halten kann, sprich relativ sicher ist, auch wenns mal ruppiger wird, dann gehts schon! geschwindigkeit kommt dann mit der routine behaupt ich mal! man muß ja net glei des große gap auf der dh-1 mitnehmen!^^


----------



## Marina (18. Juni 2011)

genau so ists richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridgeMax..xD (18. Juni 2011)

ich bin bevor ich den dh das erste mal gefahren bin, aus beruflichen gründen 20 mal abgelaufen, hab mir dann ne gute line ausgesucht, und bin dann runter, und wie erwähnt, wenn man sich n bissl aufm rad halten kann, und technisch n bissl was drauf hat, kommt man, so wie ich, auch mit nem enduro die ganze geschichte runter...

also, erstmal langsam und anschauen und dann letz fetz...xD


----------



## enemy111 (18. Juni 2011)

ridgeMax..xD schrieb:


> ich bin bevor ich den dh das erste mal gefahren bin, aus beruflichen gründen 20 mal abgelaufen, hab mir dann ne gute line ausgesucht, und bin dann runter, und wie erwähnt, wenn man sich n bissl aufm rad halten kann, und technisch n bissl was drauf hat, kommt man, so wie ich, auch mit nem enduro die ganze geschichte runter...
> 
> also, erstmal langsam und anschauen und dann letz fetz...xD




20 mal werde ich die strecke nicht ablaufen.


----------



## ridgeMax..xD (19. Juni 2011)

ja musste auch nicht...^^ ich muss es nur BERUFSBEDINGT...xD

aber einmal ablaufen, aussuchen, testen, fahren...


----------



## flopse (20. Juni 2011)

wir waren am samstag da und es war echt top! aber warum war so wenig los? lags am wetter?? btw, nie wieder benutz ich diesen schlepplift, ich glaub er hats auf mich abgesehen!^^


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Juni 2011)

In Wildbad ist eigentlich nie viel los, außer am Saisonanfang, am Saisonende und kurz vorm Rennen .... Und bei schlecht Wetter musste die Strecke nie mit vielen teilen


----------



## flopse (20. Juni 2011)

ja schon, man kam sich ja fast schon einsam vor! 
weiß jemand ab wann die bergbahn wieder fährt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. Juni 2011)

Laut Aussage des Busfahrers vom letzten Wochenende ist geplant den Betrieb noch im August aufzunehmen. Warten wir mal ab ob sie dann wirklich schon fährt....


----------



## enemy111 (21. Juni 2011)

also die dame im bikeshop meinte nein, hab aber nicht gefragt wann sie wieder ans "netz"/ gleise geht.


----------



## Deinachbar (22. Juni 2011)

Grüß Euch Freunde
Erstens der Marina und Andrew W. eine gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung
Zweitens würde ich mich freun wenn Ihr mal für eins meiner Bilder voten und weitergeben würdet...THX
Cya next Time
BITTE VOTEN


----------



## Saci (22. Juni 2011)

wie issns wetter grad dort - machts sinn morgen hinzugehn oder is zu nass - würd ne anfängerin mitnehmen .. und da muss es ned gleich noch nass dazu sein


----------



## Marina (22. Juni 2011)

Danke =) und Vote hast du auch


----------



## Deinachbar (22. Juni 2011)

...Also Wetter is gerade nass,zieht momentan Regen auf 
morgen kann man mit Sicherheit fahren sofern man nicht aus Zuckerwatte besteht
das Wettersagt für Nachmittags leichten Schauer vorher!
@Marina THX


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Juni 2011)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Grüß Euch Freunde
> Erstens der Marina und Andrew W. eine gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung
> Zweitens würde ich mich freun wenn Ihr mal für eins meiner Bilder voten und weitergeben würdet...THX
> Cya next Time
> BITTE VOTEN



so bitte...hab auch gevotet


----------



## Steppen_Wolf (25. Juni 2011)

Woa ich war heut in Bad Wildbad...war super^^nix los bis 2


----------



## enemy111 (2. Juli 2011)

ab donnerstag heißt es 9 Tage Bad Wildbad mit 2 Kumpels.


----------



## CPU (2. Juli 2011)

seit wann haben die durchgängig auf!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juli 2011)

CPU schrieb:


> seit wann haben die durchgängig auf!?



...schon lang.


----------



## CPU (2. Juli 2011)

letztes jahr net


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juli 2011)

CPU schrieb:


> letztes jahr net



Natürlich. Mo & Di war lediglich der Schlepplift nicht in Betrieb . 
Wie es dieses Jahr ist mit Mo & Di keinen Plan, wahrscheinlich ist der Park da tatsächlich zu. Bringt ja auch nichts ohne auf Transport


----------



## enemy111 (2. Juli 2011)

Montag + Dienstag fährt weder Schlepplift noch Shuttle, nachlesbar auf der homepage oder bei der netten Dame fragen.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juli 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Montag + Dienstag fährt weder Schlepplift noch Shuttle, nachlesbar auf der homepage oder bei der netten Dame fragen.


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juli 2011)

do mittag, Fr, Sa, So fahren, mo, di, bewegungslos auf Liegen rumgammeln und Muskelkater kurrieren, bikes reparieren oder evtl (illegal  ) filmen, dann wieder biken - optimal würde ich sagen. Wobei mir 9 Tage grad zu anstrengend wären - und ich dann mindestens so 2,3 Ersatzbikes bräuchte


----------



## enemy111 (3. Juli 2011)

Konditionsmäßig bin ich fit, einer von uns aber eher nicht.  der wird das schon schaffen. darf man mo+di nicht offiziell fahren?


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2011)

du kannst schon fahren, es gibt aber keinen weg wieder auf den berg zu kommen als selbst zu shuttlen. dabei solltest du dich aber besser nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## Hans der Bär (5. Juli 2011)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder vom 4x Rennen am Sonntag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (7. Juli 2011)

so 9 Tage Power Bad Wildbad gehen los!


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juli 2011)

Viel Spass.


----------



## enemy111 (14. Juli 2011)

so morgen letzten Tag hier. die 9 tage waren echt geil.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Juli 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> so morgen letzten Tag hier. die 9 tage waren echt geil.



Rennen kommst du nicht fahren?


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich beim Rennen aus...gibts da irgendwo nen Platz oder Schließfächer wo man seinen Rucksack und so reinmachen kann?


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juli 2011)

...beim Dieter unten gibts neuerdings 20 Schließfächer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (17. Juli 2011)

Ne, ich mein irgendwo im Tal...in der Nähe vom Ziel.


----------



## dooley...2010 (18. Juli 2011)

â¦ich war heute das erste Mal in Wildbad und ich muss sagen, trotz dem Dauerregen war es echt richtig gut! Die DH ist einfach nur der Hammer   Wenn es nicht so eine weite Anfahrt wÃ¤re, wÃ¤r ich viel Ã¶fter da 
Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem post nur sagen, dass es dort richtig geil ist  und dass es sich auf jeden Fall lohnt mal wieder vorbei zukommen!


----------



## chrissi93 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
kann mir von euch jemand sagen, um wieviel uhr am sonntag die lizensklasse den rennlauf fährt? wäre nett!
danke
gruß chris


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Juli 2011)

chrissi93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir von euch jemand sagen, um wieviel uhr am sonntag die lizensklasse den rennlauf fährt? wäre nett!
> danke
> gruß chris



Wirst du erst nach dem Seeding Run erfahren, erst da weiß man wie viele fahrer wirklich kommen, etc...
Dann wird man es Zeitlich auch besser eingrenzen können.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (21. Juli 2011)

FÃ¼r alle die dieses Jahr auf IXS In Wildbad ins Fahrerlager wollen, der vordere Bereich von oberen Parkplatz wird als Buswendebereich verwendet.
Nur so als Info, nicht das ihr wieder abbauen mÃ¼sst, falls man schon heute abend anreisen mÃ¶chte.
Und anscheinend kostet das Fahrerlager 10â¬ dieses Jahr.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Juli 2011)

Ergebnisse bitte bald posten.


----------



## brumbrum (25. Juli 2011)

guggst Du: http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/results-de/


----------



## enemy111 (25. Juli 2011)

danke. war klausmann nicht dabei?


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Juli 2011)

Nein der hat sich die Schulter ausgekugelt.


----------



## ms06-rider (3. August 2011)

Moinsen, vielleicht liest ja einer von euch Wildbader rechtzeitig - wie war denn das Wetter über nacht (nach morgen ^^) und heute abend? Hats übel gepisst? Will morgen (Do) nach Wiba hab aber kein Bock auf ne übel nasse Strecke ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (4. August 2011)

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6795-21/wetter-bad-wildbad/wetterbericht-aktuell.html bin zwar kein Wildbaderâ¦ aber der Wetterbericht tuts meistens auch


----------



## ms06-rider (4. August 2011)

Thx, aber Wetterbericht hab ich natürlich geschaut  Is ja net so dass ich völlig grundlos frag  Meiner hat nämlich in den letzten Tagen ziemlich geschwankt mit den Vorhersagen für Wiba, speziell wieviels gestern abend und heute nacht wohl runterlassen wird und ob es 2mm oder 20mm gestern abend geregnet hat ändert die Streckenbedingungen schon ziemlich ...


----------



## dooley...2010 (4. August 2011)

â¦aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen  
ich weiÃ aber was du meinst


----------



## Freeloader (4. August 2011)

Ist doch herrvorragend zum Trainieren wenn es nicht trocken ist.


----------



## bergnah! (8. August 2011)

sers. jemand am mittwoch (10.08.2011)mittag da? strecke sehr durchgeritten?


----------



## ms06-rider (8. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

(Achtung: Beginn eigene Meinung: )
irgendwie net dran gedacht es gleich zu posten .. *dummdidumm* 
Die Dreckskack-S-Bahn von den beschissenen Karlsruher Vekehrbetrieben fährt bis zum 28.08.2011 nicht nach Bad Wildbad. Ab Pforzheim ist natürlich ein miserabel organisierter Schienenersatzverkehr eingerichtet, der selbstverständlich KEINE Fahrräder mitnimmt - auch nicht wenn Platz im Bus wäre, es sei denn ihr trefft auf nen ganz netten Busfahrer (hatte ich auch schon, hat uns mitgenommen obwohl wir in der Tür stehen mussten wegen Platzmangel, kurz vor Wiba mussten wir dann doch noch raus weil nochma so ne Truppe mit Kinderwagen kam ... - guter Typ  ) - aber darauf würde ich net setzen, die Anweisung lautet "unter keinen Umständen und unter Einsatz des eigenen Lebens verhindern dass ein Biker im Bus mitfährt" 
(Ende der eigenen Meinung. )


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. August 2011)

Die Bahn hat 2 Buse mit RadAnhänger eingesetzt ! Hab sie letztens erst gesehen. Nur zu welchen Zeiten die fahren weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

Hier der Ersatzfahrplan: http://www.kvv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/kvv/dokumente/sonderverkehre/2011/SEV_Enztalbahn_2011.pdf

Ganz unten steht dann "In Bussen des Schienenersatzverkehres ist aus Kapazitätsgründen keine Fahrradbeförderung möglich!"

An Sonn- und Feiertagen sind allerdings zu 2 Uhrzeiten Busse mit Radbeförderung eingetragen, allerdings scheinen einige davon, wenn ich das richtig versteh, nicht mit KVV Tickets benutzbar ....Von dem her könntest du zwar Busse mit Anhänger gesehen haben, aber im Normalfall werden die einen wohl eher net mitnehmen (die Busse insgesamt, net die die Radanhänger haben, die mit Radanhänger werden einen wohl mitnehmen wenn man zahlt ) - wer Tourenfahren nach Wildbad net als Option sieht, dem würde ich davon abraten es zu riskieren


----------



## QuarterBiker (10. August 2011)

Auf dem Bus mit dem Rad-Anhänger stand SEV. SchienenErsatzVerkehr. Ich kann auch nur das sagen was ich gesehen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (13. August 2011)

@ Bikepark Bad Wildbad Team

Soll der Biker X eigentlich jetzt immer so bleiben?

So richtig Spaß macht der nämlich mittlerweile keinem mehr. 1x für eine deutsche Meisterschaft umgebaut, und für alle Zeit versaut? Oder wird der wieder umgebaut, so dass man bergab nicht mehr treten muß?


----------



## KA-Biker (13. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @ Bikepark Bad Wildbad Team
> 
> Soll der Biker X eigentlich jetzt immer so bleiben?
> 
> So richtig Spaß macht der nämlich mittlerweile keinem mehr. 1x für eine deutsche Meisterschaft umgebaut, und für alle Zeit versaut? Oder wird der wieder umgebaut, so dass man bergab nicht mehr treten muß?



Ich finde ihn so eigentlich super, bis auf die letzte 180° Kurve wo nur loses Geröll liegt.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. August 2011)

Die Fourcross-Strecke wird so bleiben wie sie ist. Ich find sie recht gut zu fahren, bis auf das Geröll in der letzten 180°-Kurve. Müssen wir beim nächsten Shapeday mal wegräumen.

Die Strecke ist schon selektiver geworden, das stimmt. Derjenige, der zum ersten Mal in einen Bikepark geht, hat kaum die Möglichkeit sein Können an einer leichten Strecke zu testen oder auszubauen. 

Ich persönlich fände es cool, eine Freeride-Strecke á la Kanada mit Logride, Drops, Step ups, Step downs und Flow zu bauen. Zusätzlich sollte man nicht die ganze Zeit treten müssen. Die aktuellen "Freeride"-Strecken sind nicht so der Reißer. Das Ganze sollte natürlich so ausgelegt sein, dass auch Anfänger die Möglichkeit hätten, ihr Können zweckmäßig einzusetzen.

Aktuell sind wir dabei, die DH-Strecke wieder zu richten. Da steckt auch extrem viel Aufwand dahinter, auch wenn das manch einer nicht so recht wahrhaben will.

Ich gehöre übrigens nur zu den freiwilligen Helfern, die recht häufig Samstage damit verbringen, die Strecke zu pflegen und ggf. neue obstacles einzubauen. Bin also kein Bad Wildbad Bikepark Mitarbeiter.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. August 2011)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Die Fourcross-Strecke wird so bleiben wie sie ist. Ich find sie recht gut zu fahren, bis auf das Geröll in der letzten 180°-Kurve. Müssen wir beim nächsten Shapeday mal wegräumen.
> 
> Die Strecke ist schon selektiver geworden, das stimmt. Derjenige, der zum ersten Mal in einen Bikepark geht, hat kaum die Möglichkeit sein Können an einer leichten Strecke zu testen oder auszubauen.
> 
> ...



Selektiv? ...es macht einfach nur mit dem Big Bike keinen Spaß mehr. Ist ebene ne reine 4x Strecke geworden und jetzt fehlt Wildbad eine Strecke mit Flow. 
Deine Idee mit Freeride Strecke a la Kanada, finde ich Klasse . Genau so etwas fehlt in Wildbad, seit der Biker X umgebaut worden ist.

...ich bin auch weit nicht der einzigste, dem der neue Biker X nicht wirklich zu sagt. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, zu sagen, dass 80% der Meinung sind, dass der alte X deutlich besser war.

Hab gestern auf der DH einige Jungs shapen gesehen. Das ist sicherlich viel arbeit und ich finde es ehrlich super, dass sich dazu freiwillige bereit erklären zu helfen 

Resumé: Wildbad fehlt eine Strecke mit FLOW ...macht was BAD WILDBAD TEAM. Nur wegen der DH lohnt sich die Anfahrt bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Marina (14. August 2011)

Der alte war halt ein BikerX, den jeder runterkam, der auch Spaß gemacht hat, wenn man nicht perfekt fahren kann. War schön zum rantasten. Jetzt ist es, wie ihr sagt eben ein selektiver 4X für Könner. Zum trainieren, wenn man gute Basics hat ideal.

Nicht so gut ist er allerdings für die Allgemeinbesucher des Parks, die halt mal Mountainbike fahren wollen oder es gerade lernen.
Ich glaub auch, dass es insgesamt für die Besucherzahlen nicht so gut war, da ja Kurse und alles doch über den BikerX gingen. 
Man wird sehen...

Ich werd ihn zum trainieren nutzen, aber ich habe den alten auch geliebt (wenn er nicht so kiesverseucht war...  )!

Ne Flow-Strecke will man in Wildbad schon so lange... ich mach ein riesen Kreuz und einen Feiertag im Kalender, wenn es tatsächlich mal eine geben sollte!

Allgemein ist das Problem, dass das Wildbader Team schon viel gibt für die Strecke, aber es einfach zu wenig menpower gibt.
Der alte DH liegt schon so lange brach... und der war mal so toll, bevor man beschlossen hat ihn umzustecken.
Ich denke mit 5 festen Angestellten mehr könnte man alle Strecken gut in Schuss halten und bräuchte nicht immer Freiwillige, die das machen.

Aber es wird finanzielle Gründe hierfür geben 

Ich werd Wildbad immer lieben, weil mein zweites Wohnzimmer... aber in manchen Punkten ist es eben kritisch.

Eigene Meinung Ende


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. August 2011)

Eine Flow Strecke zu bauen ist das wenigste. Nur sie zu pfelgen und auf dem Stand zu halten wie sie am Anfang ist wird sehr schwer ! 

Da braucht es nr ein paar mal zu regnen und es wäscht sich schon das nächste Steinfeld raus. 


Das sieht man an der Kärcher die ganz früher mal relativ glatt war. Jetzt fährt man auch nur noch auf Steinen.


Es fehlt einfach das Personal die die Strecken pfelgen.


Und so viel Kreative Ergüsse wie ich es auf einem Shapeday mitbekomme kann eine neue Strecke nur gut werden mit dem jetzigen "Team"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. August 2011)

Der Bikepark BW hat laut Homepage 8 Strecken:

1 Parcours: Für Radkurse etc. PASST!

2 4x : Für einen 4x Strecke sicherlich toll. Aber wie viel 4xer sind in Wildbad denn unterwegs?

3 Dual Slalom: Wird eigentlich nur zum Eröffnungsrennen genutzt. Ansonsten ist da absolut tote Hose. Unnötig, das Teil...gibt ja jetzt einen 4x.

4 Freeride: Lustig die 3 kleinen Drops am Anfang...ansonsten grausam. Meiner Ansicht nach ebenfalls unnötig.

5 Kärcher Freeride: ...könnte man auch einfach Geröllfeld nennen. Von den Freeride's wohl der noch meist gefahrene.

6 Downhill: Hat wohl potential...aber er wird überhaupt nicht gepflegt. Das macht ihn unnötig.

7 ixs Downhill: Ohne den gäbe es den Park wahrscheinlich schon gar nicht mehr. Geile Strecke, die richtig Spaß macht. Wird auch teilweise gut gepflegt. Die Strecke PASST 

8 Northshore Trail: Gute Güte...was für ein Mist das Teil. 120m lang...Könnerstufe hoch, selten benutzt. Teilweise Morsch. Unnötig!


Klar, ist es eine Menge arbeit, so einen Park gut in Schuss zu halten, wenn das Budget und damit auch die Menpower begrenzt ist.

Besser ist es 3 Gute, halbwegs gepflegt Strecken zu haben...anstatt 8 Stück, welche langsam verfallen.

1 Strecke: IXS DH die gehört einfach zu Wildbad. Fette Kiste 

2 Strecke: 4xer, damit die auch was zum Spielen haben 

3 Strecke: Einen schönen flowigen Spaßtrail, wie z.B. am Geisskopf.

( den Übungsparcours zähle ich jetzt mal nicht zu den regulären Strecken mit dazu )

Nur noch 3 Strecken zu pflegen, welche auch noch richtig Spaß machen. Dass wärs 

PS: IST NATÜRLICH ALLES NUR MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG!


----------



## Marina (14. August 2011)

Naja... Freerides, Dual, Northshore werden ja nicht wirklich gepflegt... Ich fänds toll, wenn man im Zuge der 4X-Neuerung auch den Dual neu aufsetzen würde. Fänd ich super 

Den alten DH aufpeppen auf Flow wäre gut möglich, bin ich auch dafür!
Und Freerides... ersatzlos schließen!


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. August 2011)

Wildbad ist in den letzten Jahren ganz schön verwahrlost.... um die Strecken kümmert sich kaum jemand.
Schade ums Geld !


----------



## Mr.A (14. August 2011)

ich gebe Funbiker absolut recht.
Warum nicht den Park auf 3 Strecken reduzieren, und zum IXS DH und dem
4X noch eine schöne , abwechslungsreiche FR Strecke bauen.
( Sowas wie die La Roots in LAC BLANC z.B. )
Gleiches gilt für Todtnau, dort gibt es auch keine alternative zum DH.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. August 2011)

Das ist doch ne TOP Idee, was Marina da hat. Den alten DH auf einen flowigen Freeridetrail umbauen. Somit spart man sich einen komplett Neubau einer Strecke. So etwas dürfte auch deutlich kostengünstiger sein. Freeride's schließen...PASST 

Das wäre doch mal Werbung für Wildbad:

*Neueröffnung Flowtrail Bikepark Bad Wildbad. Von Einsteiger bis Profi...auf dem Flowtrail hat jeder seinen Spaß.*


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. August 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für Todtnau, dort gibt es auch keine alternative zum DH.



Nach Todtnau geht man auch nicht mehr... schon allein deshalb wie unfreundlich man dort als Biker am Lift behandelt wird !


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Nach Todtnau geht man auch nicht mehr... schon allein deshalb wie unfreundlich man dort als Biker am Lift behandelt wird !



word ... war kürzlich dort ... dh  lift :kotz:


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. August 2011)

Ich denk das Shapeteam das hier aktiv ist unteranderm ich werden das weiterleiten.

Ich bin ganz eurer Meinung !



Aber ihr müsst auch verstehen das dass mit EINEM Mitarbeiter sehr schwierig ist für die Radsporakademie.


----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2012)

Dann treffen wir uns in der Mitte


----------



## Norman. (3. Mai 2012)

Pforzheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2012)

Mitte!------------ Mainz


----------



## Norman. (3. Mai 2012)

Abgelehnt


----------



## Solidcruiser (7. Mai 2012)

So ne strecke mit paar mehr steinen aber nicht ganz so extrem wie die Downhills wäre noch eine perfekte ergänzung zu den neu gemachten Freerides  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20873


----------



## Norman. (7. Mai 2012)

Das ist aber so gut wie unmöglich in Bad Wildbad. Allein schonmal wegen dem Gefälle. Hinzu kommt, dass der Förster nicht arg viel mehr Wald hergibt und der Waldboden im Schwarzwald von Natur aus extrem lehmig und v.a. steinig ist.


----------



## Solidcruiser (7. Mai 2012)

Naja aber irgendwas flowiges was nicht zu rumplig und zu steil ist fehlt irgendwie noch, vielleicht aufm skihang, aber der wird glaub am ende zu steil, naja wenns die Örtlichkeiten nicht zulassen..


----------



## visionthing (7. Mai 2012)

Ich wiederhole mich, aber genau das flowige Stück Strecke ist die Dual Strecke und die bis ganz nach unten verlängert wäre der Knaller.


----------



## Norman. (7. Mai 2012)

Jetzt wartet erstmal ab, bis die Freeride-Strecken fertig sind
Was der Björn da hinzaubert, ist der absolute Wahnsinn


----------



## Solidcruiser (7. Mai 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Jetzt wartet erstmal ab, bis die Freeride-Strecken fertig sind
> Was der Björn da hinzaubert, ist der absolute Wahnsinn



ok bin schon auf meinen nächsten besuch gespannt  wie hoch is der north shore drop auf der kärcher?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht komme ich am Sonntag auch, um endlich meinen Freerider einzuweihen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (7. Mai 2012)

Der Drop ist ca. 2- 2,5 Meter hoch. Kanns nicht genau einschätzen...
Gestern war der Kärcher aber wieder gesperrt, weil nach dem Drop ein ziemlich fetter Double in Arbeit ist... Aber der Björn ist schnell^^ Kann also gut sein, dass die bis zum WE wieder offfen ist.
Die Bikeparkfreeride ist auch noch dicht... Die wird auch traumhaft


----------



## NSchwarzwald (7. Mai 2012)

Wo genau im Schwarzwald soll Lehmboden sein?


----------



## Norman. (7. Mai 2012)

Z.B. Bad Wildbad.... Geh doch mal bitte die Freeridestrecken zu Fuß runter...........................


----------



## deepinthewood (7. Mai 2012)

Wildbad ist Sandsteinboden....ist aber auch Wurst wie Käse...

...der Bikepark Freeride wird wirklich klasse. Wir habens uns mal angeschaut , genauso der Kärcher .

Jetzt kann man die Freerides endlich mal wieder fahren und hat Spaß dabei. TOP!


----------



## Otterauge (8. Mai 2012)

Schön dann kann man sich das ja mal wieder begucken...

Problem ist aber auch das DH1 + 2 Endgeil sind.... und je die erste Abfahrt immer mal zum reinkommen gebraucht wird... Ich fahr immer je 2 mal DH1 u. Dh 2 hintereinander dann wird immer lustiger... u. ab der 7 Abfahrt wird es auch anstrengend... erst da kann ich mir die Freeride vorstellen... aber der Saft ist dann schon langsam raus


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Mai 2012)

War heute auch mal seit langem wieder in Wildbad. 

Die Freerides werden langsam richtig gut. Es gibt zwar noch Streckenabschnitte wo dringend noch etwas interessanter gemacht werden sollten, aber diverse Passagen sind besser geworden.

Der 4X finde ich Schrott. Da fand ich den alten irgendwie angenehmer und flowiger.

DH1 und DH2 sind gut, aber wirklich nur für erfahrene Fahrer. Ein paar Stellen entschärfen bzw. einen Chickenway reinbasteln, das auch nicht so geübte runterkommen, wäre klasse.

Schade das die Northshore heute gesperrt war.

Der Rest ist noch wie früher.

Ich finde die Betreiber sind auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich würde nur sagen, Leute macht nicht alles gleich so derb bzw. baut auch kleinere Sachen rein, dann bekommt ihr auch deutlich mehr Publikum.

Die neue Bergbahn mag ich auch  Aber anstatt Panoramadach wäre eine Klimaanlage besser gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Mai 2012)

Wer von Euch kommt noch morgen? Ich bin da!


----------



## jatschek (14. Mai 2012)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Die Freerides werden langsam richtig gut. E



Finde ich etwas untertrieben. Die haben die Freerides wirklich extrem gut verbessert. Selten so gut geshapte Sprünge gefahren wie heute. Waren mehr auf den Freerides unterwegs, wie aufm DH. Fast schon peinlich, aber mega geil. 

Gerade die "Rollercoasterpassage" an der 4x-Freeride ist der Hammer. Danach die beiden großen Tables mit schöner Airtime...


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich sag es mal so, für das wie die Freerides mal waren und wie sie jetzt sind, ist es schon ein Quantensprung  Es gibt aber schon noch extrem langweilige Passagen ...


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Mai 2012)

Schon lustig dass die Bezeichung für die kleinstmögliche Zustandsänderung, die ein System durchführen kann sprichwörtlich gebraucht wird um eine große Zustandsänderung zu beschreiben


----------



## jatschek (15. Mai 2012)

Boah was laberscht du?


----------



## Norman. (15. Mai 2012)

Wo er Recht hat!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Mai 2012)

Korrigiere, Der Bikepark Bad Wildbad macht mächtig große Schritte in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Norman. (15. Mai 2012)

In der Tat


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bin am So leider gestürtzt. Erst wars harmlos und ich bin noch weiter gefahren. Habe mir aber beide Füße geprellt und konnte diese Woche nur humpeln . Heute ist es schon besser. Ne Radtrour von Tübingen nach Bad Urach auf Feldwegen ist schon drin. Hoffe ich bin bald wieder bikeparktauglich.


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Mai 2012)

Heute war es wieder schön  Aber was wichtiges gelernt, wenn 10 Leute unten bei der Bahn stehen lohn es sich zu klingeln. Ab 10 Personen fährt die Bahn auch mal extra unter er zeit hoch!! Klasse service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischdi (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr 

Ich hab vor nächsten Sonntag mein ersten Bikepark besuch zu machen... gibts allgmein was nützliches zu Wildbad zu wissen?  Oder klappt das ganz gut mit : Adresse- hinfahrn- un dann ma schaun? 

Gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Mai 2012)

Ähhhhmmm joa. Also wenn ich ehrlich bin - geht nach Beerfelden. Wildbad hat so ziemlich die heftigsten Downhills Deutschlands, und die Freerides werden zwar besser, haben aber auch hauptsächlich ganz schön dicke Sprünge drin oder nur Schotter... Schau dir mal die Videos zu Wildbad an. Kannst ja bei meinen anfangen und dann über die Suchfunktion im Videobereich weiter schaun (Eigenwerbung hehehe ^^). Will sagen - auf den Downhills ist dein Haibike Ride schon ziemlich unterdimensioniert und alle Strecken sind nicht gerade Anfängerfreundlich (ohne dich da in eine Schublade stecken zu wollen, aber wenn du noch nie im Bikepark warst geh ich einfach ma davon aus  )... Wenn du auf Herausforderungen stehst wirst du Spaß haben könnte aber auch einfach zu viel sein  Schau dir Videos an und enscheide für dich selbst - grad für den ersten Bikeparkbesuch würde ich dir, da das geographisch auch noch besser passt (falls deine Angaben und Google Earth stimmen ^^) , ans Herz legen lieber nach Beerfelden zu gehen.
Falls du doch nach Wiba gehst - Wildbad selbst sollte ganz gut zu finden sein, in Wildbad am zweiten Kreisverkehr die richtige Ausfahrt nehmen, dann kann nimmer viel schief gehen, ist aber glaub gut zu finden


----------



## Mischdi (21. Mai 2012)

Naja jut geografisch is es wurst google sagt bei beidem 1h 11 min...
um das rad mach ich mir eher weniger gedanken... überfordern tu ich das hier schon genug...  gegen das springen hab ich eig auch nichts aber am anfang solte man es nicht übertreiben klar... man sagte mir auch mal dass es für alle grße sprünge chicken ways gibt zum drum rum fahrn... 

wildbad war halt die wahl da ich mal n Gutschein davon bekommen hab und ich nächste woche nur ein Tal weiter bin also Luftline vll 20km...


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Mai 2012)

Na dann. Ich wollte es dir nicht ausreden, ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass Wildbad nicht grad anfängerfreundlich ist  Mit Gutschein und 20km Entfernung führt aber wohl kein Weg dran vorbei . Gibt überall "Chickenways" wobei es an einigen Stellen dann der eigentliche Chickenway ist zu springen . Die meisten Anfängen hatten trotzdem Spaß, auch wenn manche doch etwas geschockt waren wie die Strecken aussehen  Viel Spaß in Wildbad denn


----------



## Mischdi (21. Mai 2012)

So lang der Spass stimmt is mir der rest egal  Ich fahr ja auch der Freude wegen nicht der leistung wegen .. da kann ich mir auch ma kurz "zeitlassen" an manchen stellen


----------



## dejoule (22. Mai 2012)

Mischdi schrieb:


> So lang der Spass stimmt is mir der rest egal  Ich fahr ja auch der Freude wegen nicht der leistung wegen .. da kann ich mir auch ma kurz "zeitlassen" an manchen stellen



zum ersten mal bikepark und dann wildbad. geht schon aber nur solange es trocken ist. 

ich wünsch dir mal mehr GLÜCK als spass


----------



## Mischdi (22. Mai 2012)

alles Pessimisten hier    hatte sowiso nur vor zu gehn wenns wetter taugt...


----------



## Norman. (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab' auch direkt in Wildbad angefangen
Da gewöhnst du dich schnell an Steine


----------



## Mischdi (22. Mai 2012)

schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (25. Mai 2012)

Jo sachts ma, ist Montag offen? Ist ja n Feiertag...


----------



## Solidcruiser (25. Mai 2012)

ja in facebook haben die glaub geschrieben es ist offen  und mein erster bikepark war auch wildbad


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2012)

Aaaach, das geht, lass dich nicht verunsichern. Mein erster Bikepark war auch Wildbad... also wenn das dich nicht beruhigt, dann weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Solidcruiser (25. Mai 2012)

genau marina find ich auch  hab dich beim dirtmasters aufm downhill beim warten am rand gesehen


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2012)

Ui


----------



## Solidcruiser (25. Mai 2012)

krank ge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischdi (25. Mai 2012)

sehr beruhigend    von euch zufällig am So jmd dort?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hätt ja Bock, aber mein letzter Besuch endete wie oben beschrieben . Mir gehts wieder gut, kann auch Radfahren, Freeriden und Downhillen geht noch nciht. Aber sicher bald .


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Mai 2012)

Ich war noch nicht bereit meine Seele an Facebook zu verschenken  Und auf der Homepage hab ich s auf die Schnelle net gesehen, deshalb hab ich gefragt  Thx für die Antwort. Bis Montag denn, falls noch wer von euch kommt


----------



## V10pinner (27. Mai 2012)

Wer hat heute neben den IXS-Drop fotografiert ? und bin ich dadrauf ? (V10-schwarz)


----------



## Solidcruiser (27. Mai 2012)

Haja, musch ja immer up to date sein


----------



## NSchwarzwald (28. Mai 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Z.B. Bad Wildbad.... Geh doch mal bitte die Freeridestrecken zu Fuß runter...........................



Muss ich dann ein paar Eimer mitnehmen, vielleicht wird dann meine Lehmputz mal Fertig.


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Mai 2012)

V10pinner schrieb:


> Wer hat heute neben den IXS-Drop fotografiert ? und bin ich dadrauf ? (V10-schwarz)



War mein Fotograf.
Ich frag mal ob er was von dir hat.


----------



## Yannick_ (29. Mai 2012)

war gestern das erste mal in wildbad und muss sagen richtig geile downhill 
hat mega spaß gemacht keine langweilige strecke
nur zu bemängeln hab ich den schlepplift. die könnten da mal mal paar reifen an die haken dranmachen, das teil rutscht wie sau...


----------



## Norman. (29. Mai 2012)

Gab es schonmal... Sind aber reihenweise rausgebrochen.. Jetzt hats die Skizunft verboten


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Mai 2012)

In Albstadt ist das mit dem Schlauch über die Bügel machen kein Problem. In manchen Sachen ist Wildbad eben doch speziell 

Was soll den da Reihenweise ausbrechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, da hsrt Recht mit dem 'speziell' 
Die Reifen waren drangeschraubt. Und durch die Verbschraubung sind die Bügel nach einem viertel Jahr an der Bohrung entlang gerissen..
Aber du kannst auch einfach ein Stück von einem alten Schlauch nehmen und den über die Sattelstange stülpen... So hab ichs auch.. Sieht man kaum und hilft gegen das nervige Rutschen


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Mai 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Ja, da hsrt Recht mit dem 'speziell'
> Die Reifen waren drangeschraubt. Und durch die Verbschraubung sind die Bügel nach einem viertel Jahr an der Bohrung entlang gerissen..
> Aber du kannst auch einfach ein Stück von einem alten Schlauch nehmen und den über die Sattelstange stülpen... So hab ichs auch.. Sieht man kaum und hilft gegen das nervige Rutschen


 
Hab ich schon seit Jahren dran ( den Reifen an der Sattelstütze ).

Man hätte die Schläuche an den Bügeln aber auch mit dicken Kabelbindern dran machen können...( siehe  Albstadt )


----------



## Otterauge (29. Mai 2012)

Bahhhh war jetzt 3 Wochen nicht mehr dort... ich vermisse schon den einen oder anderen Stein...


----------



## Norman. (29. Mai 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Hab ich schon seit Jahren dran ( den Reifen an der Sattelstütze ).
> 
> Man hätte die Schläuche an den Bügeln aber auch mit dicken Kabelbindern dran machen können...( siehe  Albstadt )



Ja, das ist auch 'ne Idee^^ Ach kein Plan... Solange man hochkommt


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2012)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> nur zu bemängeln hab ich den schlepplift. die könnten da mal mal paar reifen an die haken dranmachen, das teil rutscht wie sau...



Einfach drübersteigen und dann rutscht nix. So kommt man ganz entspannt hoch.


----------



## Norman. (29. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Einfach drübersteigen und dann rutscht nix. So kommt man ganz entspannt hoch.



Da hab ich iwie immer voll schiss^^ Ich hab Angst, dass ich oben nicht rauskomm


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Mai 2012)

Damnit das Video muss ich ma noch hochladen. Stand mal oben als jemand die Technik das erste mal versucht hat (habs unten mitbekommen ...) und hab mal sicherheitshalber die Gopro angemacht 
Ne eigentlich kommt man gut raus. Man sollte sich nur vorher den Ablauf bewusst machen: Fuß wieder zurück über den Bügel schlagen, Bügel rausziehen und nicht anders herum


----------



## Norman. (29. Mai 2012)

Jo das is meine Angst^^


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Mai 2012)

Ach das klappt schon - sag mir Bescheid, wenn du das ma versuchen willst, dann bring ich ne Kamera mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (30. Mai 2012)

Habs heute ausprobiert^^ Hat sturzfrei geklappt 
Bloß der Einstieg ist etwas hektisch^^


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Mai 2012)

Damnit  Jaja der Einstieg ist hektisch das stimmt


----------



## Norman. (31. Mai 2012)

Aber ich finds jetzt auch nicht angenehmer als anders.. Am angenehmsten find ichs eig. wenn man den Bügel an den Hintern hängt und aufsteht.


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war jetzt schon ein paar mal in Wildbad zum fahren. Bin allerdings noch nicht den DH runter. Weder den IXS oder den DH2. 

Frage, zum IXS habe ich ja nun schon genügend Videos gesehen und muss sagen, okay, der wäre noch sehr anspruchsvoll. Wie ist denn der Verlgeich vom IXS zum DH2? Schenken die sich was vom "Können" her? Oder ist der DH2 genau so anspruchsvoll? Wie sieht es mit Chickenways auf dem DH2 aus? 

Danke mal für Eure Rückmeldungen.

Hat jemand ein Video aus 2012 vom DH2 aus Wildbad?

Grüße


----------



## Solidcruiser (1. Juni 2012)

der DH1 auch iXS Downhill  ist eigendlich verblockt, aber beim ersten mal hab ich viel geschoben dann immer mehr gefahren so wars bei mir. Und der DH2 is am anfang schwer und wird dann immer einfacher hat aber in der mitte find ich nervende spitzkehren aber man kann manchmal auch den direkten weg senkrecht nehmen. So kurze erklärung weil die Werbepause ist jetzt zu ende  hoffe hat irgendwie geholfen


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn du den Dh2 ernsthaft fahren willst ist er technisch deutlich anspruchsvoller als der flowige Dh1. Allerdings siehts beim Dh2 deutlich besser mit Chickenways aus. Das erste Stück ab den Schranken ist richtig heftig, da wirste dann evtl viel schieben müssen, aber ich würde dir trotzdem den dh2 empfehlen, durch die Chickenways die relativ bald anfangen ist er für Anfänger deutlich besser fahrbar. Die meisten denen ich aus diesem Grund bisher den Dh2 empfohlen hab waren mit der Empfehlung zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (2. Juni 2012)

Oder du hast sie nie wieder gesehen


----------



## Otterauge (2. Juni 2012)

DH 2 geht richtig gut, der Einstieg oben ist etwas verlockt aber dann geht der direkte Weg richtig gut. Empfehlung ist die Bremse nicht zu steil nach unten zu stellen, der Ritt auf dem Hinterrad ist Pflicht und wenn die Finger zu kurz wird kann es doch sehr schnell werden


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise. Dann werde ich mal nächste Woche dne DH2 antesten  Nachdem ich mehr oder weniger ums Eck wohne, werde ich sicherlich weiterhin in Wildbad fahren  I like it ....


----------



## Marina (3. Juni 2012)

und lass dich nicht abschrecken von dem Start... danach wirds wirklich fluffig =)


----------



## Mr.A (3. Juni 2012)

hab mir gestern mal die beiden umgebauten FR Strecken angeschaut...insgesamt echt gut gelungen find ich. Dafür erst mal ein großes Lob an die Erbauer...weiter so
Der DH1 könnte dafür mal etwas liebe vertragen, speziell das Steinfeld! Hoffe mal ist bald wieder ein IXS Cup , dann wird was gemacht

Aber man merkt das etwas gemacht wird, und die neuen Sachen sind schön und professionell gebaut...nicht wie früher die Obstkisten Kicker


----------



## deepinthewood (3. Juni 2012)

Finde die Sprünge auf dem Kärcher i.O.  1,5m ; 2m ; 2,5m. Allerdings hätte man vielleicht noch einen Anfängerfreundlichen mit 0,8m neben dran bauen können.

Wenn man auf dem 1,5m steht und runter guckt hat man inkl. Landung schonmal knapp über 2m zu überwinden, bis man mal wieder Boden unter den Rädern hat. Wird wohl Anfänger ziemlich abschrecken.


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich hast du recht. Aber aus rein egoistischer Sicht find ich das gut. Wildbad ist eh schon ätzend voll, von mir aus muss es net noch voller werden. Momentan kommt die Bergbahn, wenn se sich denn ma dazu durchringen außerplanmäßig zu fahren und se net kaputt geht, ja ganz gut hinterher, aber wenn der Ansturm noch deutlich zunimmt machts echt kein Spaß mehr was die Wartezeit angeht...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (3. Juni 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Finde die Sprünge auf dem Kärcher i.O.  1,5m ; 2m ; 2,5m. Allerdings hätte man vielleicht noch einen Anfängerfreundlichen mit 0,8m neben dran bauen können.
> 
> Wenn man auf dem 1,5m steht und runter guckt hat man inkl. Landung schonmal knapp über 2m zu überwinden, bis man mal wieder Boden unter den Rädern hat. Wird wohl Anfänger ziemlich abschrecken.



das sind doch keine 1,5m 
find der kleinste is wohl für n anfänger perfekt, noch niedrieger wär n witz - dann lieber erstmal an nem bordstein üben....


----------



## deepinthewood (3. Juni 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du recht. Aber aus rein egoistischer Sicht find ich das gut. Wildbad ist eh schon ätzend voll, von mir aus muss es net noch voller werden. Momentan kommt die Bergbahn, wenn se sich denn ma dazu durchringen außerplanmäßig zu fahren und se net kaputt geht, ja ganz gut hinterher, aber wenn der Ansturm noch deutlich zunimmt machts echt kein Spaß mehr was die Wartezeit angeht...


 

Wartezeit war gestern schon zu lang. Mußte immer die zweite Bahn abwarten ( du wolltest doch eigentlich kommen gestern  ). 

@Boltzplatzheld

Laut Erbauer der Drops sind das 1,5 ; 2 ; 2,5;. Für mich sieht das auch wie 1,5m aus. Gut, vielleicht sind es auch nur 1,47 .


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Juni 2012)

Das sind durchaus 1,5m, bis man dann tatsächlich landet wohl noch etwas mehr und das ist für Anfänger tatsächlich hoch. Nicht jeder hat Lust vom Randstein gleich auf so ne Höhe umzusteigen, und so ziemlich jeder der nicht risikofreudig ist wird keine Lust darauf haben. Von daher ist wohl eher dein Kommentar n Witz, falls der nicht ironisch gemeint war, denn der macht die Leistungen von Anfängern ganz schön nieder...

@Deepinthewood: *dummdidumm* Jaja, ich hab so gegen 11e nen Anruf und damit verbunden n Platz in nem Auto nach Lac bekommen  War grad beim zusammen mit Kumpels Filme schaun, daher hab ich s nimmer in Pfinztaler Thread geschrieben, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (3. Juni 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Das sind durchaus 1,5m, bis man dann tatsächlich landet wohl noch etwas mehr und das ist für Anfänger tatsächlich hoch. Nicht jeder hat Lust vom Randstein gleich auf so ne Höhe umzusteigen, und so ziemlich jeder der nicht risikofreudig ist wird keine Lust darauf haben. Von daher ist wohl eher dein Kommentar n Witz, falls der nicht ironisch gemeint war, denn der macht die Leistungen von Anfängern ganz schön nieder...
> 
> @Deepinthewood: *dummdidumm* Jaja, ich hab so gegen 11e nen Anruf und damit verbunden n Platz in nem Auto nach Lac bekommen  War grad beim zusammen mit Kumpels Filme schaun, daher hab ich s nimmer in Pfinztaler Thread geschrieben, sorry.


 
Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Grund. Ich hätte Lacce Wildbad auch vorgezogen...zumal ja das Wörldcäpp Team anwesend war


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (3. Juni 2012)

ich mach da überhaupt nix nieder ^^ - wenn s wirklich so hoch ist dann übt "der anfänger" eben zuerst an nem anderen sprung - einstieg vom freeride zb - und wenn s dann ans droppen geht brauch man eben risikobereitschaft - gehört einfach dazu...


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin Anfänger, ich bin 34 Jahre alt, ich schalte mein Kopf beim fahren ein, ich würde mich auch freuen wenn das Ding nur 1 Meter wäre. Das wären immer hin 50 cm weniger. 
Im Oberneteil fahre ich auch so gut wei alles, bis auf den Double (die kleinen Haufen da ...) ... Von daher ...

Aber ich fang jetzt mal mit dem DH2 an


----------



## jatschek (4. Juni 2012)

Wie oft denn noch. Wildbad ist nicht für Anfänger und soll auch überhaupt nicht für solche attraktiv gemacht werden.

Die Sprünge sollen so bleiben, besser noch etwas größer gemacht werden. Ist etwas großkotzig aber muss auch mal klargestellt werden.

Für Anfänger gibts Parks wie Beerfelden oder Winterberg. Da gibts es Strecken wo man sicher wunderbar rantasten kann.


----------



## Otterauge (4. Juni 2012)

Wildbad muß so sein wie es ist, vor allem die Dh´s... der Rest ist mir egal!

Ab Mi. erst mal 4 Tage in Bmais/Spi.. Fremdgehen


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Fremdgehen



Tsss, du Schlampe! 

@Jatschek: Da die Bahn den Transport von deutlich mehr Bikern nicht hergibt steh ich da auf deiner Seite - wenn ich allerdings Anfänger wär und aus der Gegend um Wiba käme würde es mich auch anpissen


----------



## Otterauge (4. Juni 2012)

Andere Eltern haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## Norman. (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## Solidcruiser (4. Juni 2012)

Aber sowas wär in wildbad schon fett, auch wenns wegen der Steigung und der steine nicht klappt  so eine wie ab 1:45 mit richtig flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Die neuen Freerides gehen doch in die Richtung, jedenfalls so gut wie das in Wiba wohl geht. Falls mich jemand der Erbauer liest: MEEHRR SPRÜNGE!!!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Juni 2012)

Zusammenfassung vom heutigen Tag.

Es war nass, rutschig, es war relativ frisch ...
Aber ich muss sagen es hat Spaß gemacht.

Im DH2 lernt man in 1. Drittel sein Hinterrad ganz gut kennen ;-)
Im 2. Drittelt lernt man Kurven fahren ;-)
Im 3. Drittel hat man dann viel Spaß ;-) 

Doch, die Strecke hat mich gefordert und viel gelehrt. Schreit nach Wiederholung!!


----------



## Myrkskog (7. Juni 2012)

Wer die Wildbader Downhills noch vor ein paar Jahren kennt, weiß, dass es mittlerweile fast eine "Waldautobahn" ist. Früher hat sich praktisch keiner um die Strecken gekümmert. Der Donnerbalken im oberen Bereich war nicht aufgeschüttet. Die Umfahrung gab es noch gar nicht. Im mittleren Teil nach dem Flachstück ging es noch rechts einen Drop in ein "Schotterfeld" runter, das oft einem ausgewaschenen Flussbett mit losen Brocken glich. Hat man da nicht flott sein Rad unter Kontrolle bekommen, ist man an der Linkskurven in den Felsen zerbröselt. Dort wo jetzt die zwei kleinen Drops stehen waren so tiefe Fahrrinnen, hauptsächlich auch vom Regen ausgewaschen, wo man mit den Pedalen seitlich hängen geblieben ist, wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat. Die ganze Strecke war mit losen Brocken übersät usw.
Verglichen dazu ist die Strecke jetzt super in Schuss und toll gepflegt. Man kann vergleichsweise wirklich fast schon von Flow sprechen.
Klar - als Anfänger ist es anspruchsvoll, aber man muss sich auch nicht gleich über jedes Hinderniss hinwegstürzen. Heute denkt jeder Jugendliche der neu auf einem dicken Rad sitzt, er kann sich gleich überall herunterstürzen, weil es bei den Leuten mit jahrelanger Erfahrung so einfach aussieht. Daher gibt es auch immer mehr Unfälle. Wir haben damals mit 130mm Gabeln angefangen und klar waren wir viel langsamer. Trotzdem sind wir mit den Strecken zurechtgekommen, weil wir auch mit etwas mehr Respekt und deutlich mehr Vorsicht unterwegs waren. Ich weiß noch mein erstes Mal vor vielen Jahren auf dem DH1. Damals sind wir kopfschüttelnd den größten Teil der Strecke abgelaufen bzw. geklettert und konnten uns nicht vorstellen wie man das fahren soll. Heute erinnere ich mich gerne mit einem Schmunzeln daran und ich weiß, dass gerade diese Herausforderungen auf den Wildbader Strecken den Reiz ausmachen. Die Downhillstrecken zu Autobahnen für jedermann umzubauen, ist deshalb sicherlich der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## Norman. (7. Juni 2012)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Wer die Wildbader Downhills noch vor ein paar Jahren kennt, weiß, dass es mittlerweile fast eine "Waldautobahn" ist.


Jo genau


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (7. Juni 2012)

hast du sehr gut formuliert tobi!
mir ging es genau so - und zufälligerweise warst du damals der erste den ich in wiba schnell fahren gesehen hab... habs für unmöglich gehalten 
wieviel übung, zeit und muße dahinter steckt weiß ich heute und genau das macht wiba aus!


----------



## hochschieben (8. Juni 2012)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Wer die Wildbader Downhills noch vor ein paar Jahren kennt, weiß, dass es mittlerweile fast eine "Waldautobahn" ist. Früher hat sich praktisch keiner um die Strecken gekümmert. Der Donnerbalken im oberen Bereich war nicht aufgeschüttet. Die Umfahrung gab es noch gar nicht. Im mittleren Teil nach dem Flachstück ging es noch rechts einen Drop in ein "Schotterfeld" runter, das oft einem ausgewaschenen Flussbett mit losen Brocken glich. Hat man da nicht flott sein Rad unter Kontrolle bekommen, ist man an der Linkskurven in den Felsen zerbröselt. Dort wo jetzt die zwei kleinen Drops stehen waren so tiefe Fahrrinnen, hauptsächlich auch vom Regen ausgewaschen, wo man mit den Pedalen seitlich hängen geblieben ist, wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat. Die ganze Strecke war mit losen Brocken übersät usw.
> Verglichen dazu ist die Strecke jetzt super in Schuss und toll gepflegt. Man kann vergleichsweise wirklich fast schon von Flow sprechen.
> Klar - als Anfänger ist es anspruchsvoll, aber man muss sich auch nicht gleich über jedes Hinderniss hinwegstürzen. Heute denkt jeder Jugendliche der neu auf einem dicken Rad sitzt, er kann sich gleich überall herunterstürzen, weil es bei den Leuten mit jahrelanger Erfahrung so einfach aussieht. Daher gibt es auch immer mehr Unfälle. Wir haben damals mit 130mm Gabeln angefangen und klar waren wir viel langsamer. Trotzdem sind wir mit den Strecken zurechtgekommen, weil wir auch mit etwas mehr Respekt und deutlich mehr Vorsicht unterwegs waren. Ich weiß noch mein erstes Mal vor vielen Jahren auf dem DH1. Damals sind wir kopfschüttelnd den größten Teil der Strecke abgelaufen bzw. geklettert und konnten uns nicht vorstellen wie man das fahren soll. Heute erinnere ich mich gerne mit einem Schmunzeln daran und ich weiß, dass gerade diese Herausforderungen auf den Wildbader Strecken den Reiz ausmachen. Die Downhillstrecken zu Autobahnen für jedermann umzubauen, ist deshalb sicherlich der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (12. Juni 2012)

Kann man auch Montags Bergbahn und Park nutzen? Die Bergbahn scheint die ganze Woche zu laufen, aber der Park hat nur Mi-So geoeffnet. Leider kann ich nur am Montag.


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juni 2012)

Montags hat der Park zu und es ist somit nicht legal auf den Strecken zu fahren. Es stehen dort zwar keine Selbstschussanlagen, wenn du aber erwischt wirst gibts wohl Ärger


----------



## Stromberg (12. Juni 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Montags hat der Park zu und es ist somit nicht legal auf den Strecken zu fahren. Es stehen dort zwar keine Selbstschussanlagen, wenn du aber erwischt wirst gibts wohl Ärger


Das wuerde ich nur im Notfall machen, weil ich dem Parkbetreiber auch nicht das Eintrittsgeld vorenthalten will. Mal suchen, ob in vertretbarem Umkreis von Tuebingen ein Park offen hat.


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Juni 2012)

Heute das erste mal den IXS ein paar mal gefahren und muss sage das dieser echt mehr Spaß macht wie der DH2. Bei der Dritten Abfahrt bin ich dann schon ohne Abstieg und ohne Schiebeaktion runtergekommen. Zwar nicht wie die Rakete aber ich bin am Stück runtergekommen. Werde jetzt dann an den Tagen wo Ihr in die Schule müsst oder Arbeiten geht mal dort zu den Zeiten mehr üben. Eventuell werde ich auch mal schneller.

Respekt aber vor den anden anderen die da waren und die Strecke echt mit Dampf runter sind!!!


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. Juni 2012)

fährt morgend jemand aus dem kreis stuttgart nach wildbad und hat noch einen platz frei?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juni 2012)

Wir fahren gleich los.  Ist noch sonst jemand da vormittags?


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2012)

Hey, ich hatte geplant im Juli mal ein kleinen zwei oder drei Tage Stop im Park zu machen, jetzt grade oben gelesen das der Park nichts für Anfänger ist ? 
Wie muss ich das verstehen, habe ich da als Anfänger gar kein Spass ?


----------



## Otterauge (2. Juli 2012)

Natürlich hat man Spass. Wildbad ist aber erst gut mit einer nötigen Grundgeschwindigkeit.. langsam finde ich hat man kein Spass da einem alles so verbockt vor kommt.. was es nicht ist... manchmal hat man ein flowiges Gefühl und das nicht in der Magengegend

Spreche aber nur für die DH´s


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin Anfänger und hab da mein Spaß. 
Die Freerides sind für Anfänger ohne Probleme zu fahren, der 4X ist auch okay, Dual Slalom ist etwas langweilig dort, North Shore war dieses Jahr noch nicht offen. WAr aber nicht ganz so leicht zu fahren.

Die DH's finde ich schon recht interessant. Der AXS (DH2) ist am Anfang recht hart, wird aber zum Ende hin ganz nett. Am Anfang halt beißen und dann wirst belohnt.

Der IXS (DH1) Ist folwiger aber man benötigt einiges an Zeit als Anfänger eine Line zu finden die dem Können entspricht. Aber schaffbar 

Bei Regen ist es aber grundsätzlich eine Katastrophe in Wildbad ...

Have fun ...


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2012)

ok, lohnt sich der park denn für drei tage oder wird er da schon langweilig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (2. Juli 2012)

Langweilig... sei froh wenn du in 3 Tagen auf dem DH die Linie findest die fix ist!


----------



## Stefan3500 (2. Juli 2012)

3 Tage sind zu viel für Wildbad. Max 2 
Danach hast Du die Schnauze voll, vorerst


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2012)

Also mir wurde jetzt eh empfohlen als Anfänger eher nach Winterberg zu gehen da Bad Wildbad doch ein wenig anspruchsvoll sein soll


----------



## KaBiker612 (2. Juli 2012)

Beerfelden ist auch auf jeden Fall AnfÃ¤ngertauglich u nd wirklich spaÃig. ð


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus, leider passen die Öffnungszeiten nicht zu meiner Planung


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn s dir egal ist wohin die fährst würde ich als Anfänger auch eher Lac Blanc, Beerfelden oder Winterberg empfehlen, je nachdeem woher du kommst ist das dann halt auch ne weitere Anfahrt... Da hat s aber auf jeden Falle einfacherer Strecken, die du dann auch als Anfänger schön flowig fahren kannst


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2012)

Ja also Lac Blanc ist nicht weit von mir da gehe ich so mal hin, bin nur unterwegs ende des Monats und Bad Wildbad sowie Winterberg liegen auf meinem Weg. Ich werde aber dann nach Winterberg gehen der Park gefällt mir auch auf Videos sehr gut


----------



## bestmove (20. Juli 2012)

Strecken nicht gepflegt, Schlepplift defekt, Northshore gesperrt weil kaputt ... wasn los in Wildbad?


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Juli 2012)

Strecken nicht gepflegt? Sonntag is Rennen, da werden sie die letzten Wochen die anderen Strecken eher vernachlässigt haben  Schlepplift defekt? Immernoch ^^ Das sollte schon vor Wochen repariert sein, falls es immernoch das mim Seil ist, können se wohl net viel dafür und der Northshore ist eh dermaßen fürn Arsch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich find das Wildbad soweit okay ist. Schade das die Shore dieses Jahr noch gar nicht offren ist. Aber die Strecken sind doch okay.


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juli 2012)

Heutige Lektion aus WiBa. Wenn es Staub trocken ist, ist es rutschig und man kann sehr schnell den Grip verlieren ... Aua ..

@Bolzplatzheld: Besser?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (27. Juli 2012)

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## Matrahari (7. August 2012)

Wie ist der durchschnittliche Besucheransturm Freitags in Bad Wildbad?
Wenn es Freitags schon relativ voll wird, würde ich noch ne Woche warten und nächste Woche Mi/Do fahren.

Wollte eigentlich morgen zum ersten mal hin, habe dann aber gesehen dass der iXS DH und DH2 am Mittwoch und Donnerstag teilweise gesperrt sind.


----------



## Freeloader (8. August 2012)

Meiner Erfahung nach ist Mi +Do so gut wie nichts und Freitags sehr wenig los. Samstag und Sonntags wird es dann voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (8. August 2012)

Dann werde ich es wohl nächste Woche versuchen.

Laut FB-Meldung: "Die Forstarbeiten dauern derzeit noch an und der iXS DH und DH2 sind am Mittwoch, 08.08. und Donnerstag 09.08. ab Hangweg noch gesperrt. Die Umleitung ins Tal erfolgt über den Zick-Zack Weg."

Wäre ja eigentlich heute hingefahren, da ich allerdings noch nie dort war, weiß ich nicht wie viel "ab Hangweg" von der Strecke in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## ms06-rider (8. August 2012)

Ziemlich viel - war keine ganz schlechte Idee is zu lassen - es sei denn du magst den Zick Zack weg


----------



## johness (24. August 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder die ich mit meiner Freundin letztens in Bad Wilbad geschossen habe:


----------



## Icetiger212 (27. August 2012)

geilo, Joshi, oder?


----------



## Norman. (27. August 2012)

Jop


----------



## wheaty (23. September 2012)

Welches Setup fahrt ihr eig. in Wildbad? (boxxer team)


----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2012)

Was soll man da den fahren, kleine schläge hat man da nicht.

Wichtig ist das man nicht zu langsam ist, dann taucht man nur ein.. Lenkwinkel von 63° ist sicher von Vorteil. 

Einfach zügig durch, erst dann macht es Spass


----------



## Norman. (24. September 2012)

wheaty schrieb:


> Welches Setup fahrt ihr eig. in Wildbad? (boxxer team)



Hab zwar ne Fox, aber das Grundprinzip ist ähnlich... Die HS-Druckstufe habe ich genau zur Hälfte drin, die LS-Druckstufe ein bisschen mehr.. so 2-3 Klicks.. Das war für mich ein gutes Ausgangssetup.. Wenns dann noch bisschen arg rucklig ist, kannst ja bisschen rumspielen.. Mal beides gleichmäßig rausdrehen.. Zugstufe musste selbst rausfinden.. Da mögens manche schneller, manche langsamer...


----------



## wheaty (24. September 2012)

thx. Ich werde es demnächst mal in Wiba ausprobieren. Zugstufe fahre ich dort lieber bisschen langsamer wegen dem Donnerbalken etc.


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. September 2012)

ihr könnt doch nicht einfach die klicks von jemand anderst übernehmen.. ihr habt warscheinlich beide einen anderen fahrstil und seit auch unterschiedlichs chwer usw.. setup muss jeder für sich finden. das bringt gar nichts das von jemand anderem zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (27. September 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ihr könnt doch nicht einfach die klicks von jemand anderst übernehmen.. ihr habt warscheinlich beide einen anderen fahrstil und seit auch unterschiedlichs chwer usw.. setup muss jeder für sich finden. das bringt gar nichts das von jemand anderem zu nehmen



Als Ausgangssetup taugts aber bestimmt... Muss er ja dann selbst merken, ob es für ihn passt oder nicht..


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. September 2012)

mach einfach beides komplett zu und dann mach jede abfahrt einen klick weg bis es dir gut passt.


----------



## Stromberg (28. September 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> mach einfach beides komplett zu und dann mach jede abfahrt einen klick weg bis es dir gut passt.



So viele Abfahrten kannste in BW an einem Tag gar nicht machen. ;D


----------



## Norman. (28. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> So viele Abfahrten kannste in BW an einem Tag gar nicht machen. ;D


 Momentan nicht.. Ne^^


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Oktober 2012)

das machst du auch nicht an einem tag das kann ein halbes jahr dauern bzw. den winter über


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand vor Ort?


----------



## Chucknorman (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich habs vor weiß allerdings noch nicht wie es wettertechnisch aussieht. War jemand heute und kann Was zum Zustand der Strecken sagen?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Oktober 2012)

DH-Strecken waren heute noch feucht, aber kaum Schlamm und gut zu fahren. Der DH1 ist stellenweise ziemlich ausgefahren.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren auch gestern in WiBa und ich kann nur abraten zur Zeit dorthin zu gehen! 
Dadurch dass der Lift defekt ist, sind mehr Leute in der Bahn. Dort wiederum ist jetzt einer der aufpaßt, dass nur 16 Leute mitfahren. Wir hatten 4 Fahrten in 4 Stunden und immer jeweils 45 min. unten an der Bahn warten müssen. Schade um die Zeit, obwohl es doch ein guter Park ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Warterei war Horror, ansonsten en spassigen Tag gehabt


----------



## schbock (16. Oktober 2012)

WeiÃ jemand wie es rechtlich aussieht zwecks des Liftes?
Das Liftseil des Parkes ist nun schon seit Juni defekt. 
Ich habe nun eine Email an den Betreiber gesendet und um eine RÃ¼ckzahlung gebeten da sie Leistungen des Bikeparks dieses Jahr nicht erbracht worden sind.
Ich habe eine Saisonkarte und bin dezent verÃ¤rgert.

Hier die Antwort des GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrers:
_______________________________________________________________

Ihre Email an Charlotte Schwarz haben wir erhalten. Da Sie derzeit krank ist, gebe ich Ihnen kurz Bescheid.

Ihre Bemerkung zu unseren Leistungen, welche Sie als nicht erfÃ¼llt anprangern, kÃ¶nnen wir nicht nachvollziehen. Alle Strecken im Conti Bikepark Bad Wildbad waren und sind zu den ordnungsgemÃ¤Ãen Ãffnungszeiten uneingeschrÃ¤nkt befahr- und nutzbar. Der Transport auf den Sommerberg war und ist jederzeit Ã¼ber die Bergbahn oder zum Teil durch einen zusÃ¤tzlichen Fahrzeug-Shuttle gewÃ¤hrleistet. 

Wir sehen unsere grundsÃ¤tzlich zu erbringenden Leistungen als âin vollem Umfang erbrachtâ an. Es wird keine RÃ¼ckerstattung geben. 

Die Situation mit dem Lift ist derzeit leider nicht zu Ã¤ndern. Noch haben die SachverstÃ¤ndigen-PrÃ¼fungen keine sichere Fehler- bw. Ursachenquelle ergeben. Um nicht fahrlÃ¤ssig zu handeln wurde noch keine neues Seil montiert. Hierzu fehlt auch derzeit die Genehmigung der verantwortlichen BehÃ¶rde. AuszuschlieÃen ist jedoch, ein Wartungs-VersÃ¤umnis des Betreibers. 

Wenn Sie weitere Fragen haben so wÃ¼rden wir uns freuen wenn Sie wieder mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen wÃ¼rden. 

Aus dem Conti-Bikepark Bad Wildbad verbleiben wir wie immer mit einem freundlichen 
horrido und bis neulich

Heinz Betz
GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer
[email protected]


_______________________________________________________

Einen Ersatzshuttle in Form eines Busses hat es in der Tat die ersten 2 Wochen gegeben. 
Seither sind Strecken wie z.B. der Biker X, die Dual Strecke, der Ãbungsparcour, usw nicht mehr Ã¼ber einen Lift zu erreichen. 
Damit ist in meinen Augen die versprochene Leistung der Parkbetreiber nicht vollbracht. 

Was haltet ihr davon?
Habt ihr Tips fÃ¼r mich wie ich rechtlich gegen den Bikepark vorgehen kann bzw. wie ich andere dazu bringen kann? 

GruÃ schbock


----------



## Matrahari (16. Oktober 2012)

Theoretisch heißt das, der Lift könnte bis zum jüngsten Tag gesperrt sein...?


----------



## Norman. (17. Oktober 2012)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Theoretisch heißt das, der Lift könnte bis zum jüngsten Tag gesperrt sein...?


Also dieses Jahr wird niemand mehr mit dem Lift nach oben fahren.. hab mit den Betreibern auch mal gerdet, und bos die von TÜV etc da waren dauerts wohl noch... Was ich eigentlich nicht kapier weil ich als Betreiber würde den Tüv-Leuten Dampf unterm Hintern machen, dass die zackig meinen Lift wieder in Gang setzen und ich Besucher befördern kann!


----------



## Freeloader (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist denen leider egal für die siehts so aus. Der Lift läuft nicht => weniger Betriebskosten => mehr Kohle, da die Saisonkarten alle schon verkauft sind und jetzt auch kein großer Besucheransturm mehr ansteht


----------



## wheaty (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist es da eigentlich auch unter der Woche so voll? Ich war bis jetzt nur am We und  an Feiertagen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (17. Oktober 2012)

Du wirst es schwer haben rechtlich vorzugehen - ich mein die Beantragung der Saisonkarte is ja eh n Witz - rechtlich wirste da kaum Grundlage finden, du hast noch netmal nen ordentlichen Kaufvertrag. Und mal im Ernst - was willst du dir einklagen ? 100â¬ ? Damit kÃ¶nntest du dir bestenfalls die Selbstbeteiligung der Rechtschutzversicherung leisten wenns gut lÃ¤uft... Dass man noch ewig am Lift steht macht die Sache auch nicht grad besser ... Schlucken und draus lernen ist wohl die beste Alternative, pisst mich Ã¤hnlich an, hab auch ne Saisonkarte.. In Zukunft halt Wildbad "weiterempfehlen" und falls irgendwie mÃ¶glich auf andere Parks umsteigen - auch wenn das bei mir leider wohl auch nicht drin ist


----------



## bestmove (17. Oktober 2012)

Wildbad hat echt potenzial aber wie das da momentan vergammelt macht der Park nicht mehr lange


----------



## airgrabber (18. Oktober 2012)

Kann man dort auch Spaß nur auf der neuen Dirt- bzw. Jumplne haben. Ich mein dass man dort immer wieder hochschiebt und somit kein Theater mit´m Shuttle hat?


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich finde das nur der DH1 was taugt. Die Freerides sind zum schluss ganz nett. Den Rest finde ich kannste vergessen. War die NorthShore 2012 überhaupt offen?


----------



## Norman. (18. Oktober 2012)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das nur der DH1 was taugt. Die Freerides sind zum schluss ganz nett. Den Rest finde ich kannste vergessen. War die NorthShore 2012 überhaupt offen?


Die Freeridestrecken wurden im Vgl. zu letztem Jahr deutlich verbessert.. vor Allem die Kärcher ist bis zu der langen hubbligen Geraden ja extrem gut gewirden.. keine Ahnung was du da zu meckern hast.. Das muss man den Jungs lassen!! 
Und der Northshore ist nicht offen gewesen, weil er komplett morsch ist und manche Holzlattten einfach so einbrechen... Und mal schnell einen hinzimmern geht halt auch nicht wenn man nhr 1,2 Streckenbauer hat!


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Freerides sind ja okay, da mecker ich ja nicht.
Mein Ranking.
DH1
DH2
Freerides
dann der Rest.

Schade das die Shore so kaputt ist ... Ich denke wenn WiBa die Bretter und das Werkzeug stellt, sich sicherlich fähige Shore Bauer einfinden werden und das Ding wieder neu aufbauen ..


----------



## Otterauge (18. Oktober 2012)

Der DH2 ist auch sehr Geil, man muß da einfach dir richtige Linie finden dann geht der auch zügig. Den Rests brauchts nicht


----------



## vault (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde am kommenden Sonntag zum fotografieren nach BWB fahren wollen.
Ist zu dieser Jahreszeit da noch einigermaßen was los?

Grüße und Danke schon mal
axel


----------



## Norman. (19. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment is an den Wochenenden die Hölle los


----------



## vault (19. Oktober 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Im Moment is an den Wochenenden die Hölle los



Perfekt, dann freu ich mich schon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Oktober 2012)

Heute wird überall internationaler Lift Schlangen Tag, da ist man auf ein Homi besser aufgehoben


----------



## wesone (23. Oktober 2012)

Der Park hat bis Anfang November ( 04.11.12 ) unter der Woche Mittwoch,Donnerstag und Freitag geöffnet.

Das ist doch zutreffend oder ?

GRuss


----------



## Norman. (23. Oktober 2012)

So ist es


----------



## wesone (23. Oktober 2012)

Super

Na dann hoffe ich mal das es diese Woche etwas entspannter wird als am WE. 

Das letze WE war ja echt die Hölle, erst ewig an der Bahn warten und auf der Heimfahrt ewig im Stau stehen


----------



## Otterauge (2. November 2012)

Was meint ihr was So geht?


----------



## wesone (2. November 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Was meint ihr was So geht?




vor allem viele nasse Wurzeln, viel Schlamm etc. 

Da es der letze Tag ist wo der Park offiziell offen ist, wird es wahrscheinlich nochmal recht voll werden. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist hier die nächsten Tage inkl. Sonntag Dauerregen angesagt, von daher wird der ein oder andere wahrscheinlich lieber zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (3. November 2012)

Heute nochmals toller Tag in Wildbad. Nach dem Regen in der Nacht tagsüber dann Sonnenschein, strahlend blauer Himmel, angenehm warm und erst als alles um 17 Uhr im Auto verstaut ist fängts wieder an zu regnen. Viel war nicht los. Trotz des Regens in der Nacht erstaunlich gut zu fahren


----------



## bergling (6. November 2012)

Hi, 

ich hab ne generelle Frage: Schafft man es, im Halbstundentakt die Bergbahn für die Downhillstrecken zu nehmen? 

Ich überleg dieses Wochenende runter zu fahren (schneefrei?) und interessier mich, ob es sich aufgrund der wohl eingeschränkten Öffnungszeiten lohnt - bei 6 Stunden Öffnungszeit sollten 12 Fahrten schon mindestens drin sein, wenn ich von weit her komme... 

Danke für Tipps! 

bergl


----------



## Kompostman (6. November 2012)

Schafft man wenn man nicht trödelt und nicht zu viel los ist. Sollte aber bei dem Wetter, dass angekündigt ist, kein Problem werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (6. November 2012)

Wenn wenig genug los ist theoretisch schon. Wenn du die Strecken bisher noch nicht gefahren bist, tatsächlich die Dh-Strecken fahren willst und n Sx Trail fährst wirds allerdings wohl recht schwer  Kenn aber nur wenig Leute, die tatsächlich über 10 Abfahrten am Tag machen, wenn se Dh fahren...


----------



## HeinsD. (7. November 2012)

Jo, fährt die Bergbahn auch in der Woche? Also z.b. morgen? Und was sind dann die Öffnungszeiten? Danke schonmal!


----------



## wesone (7. November 2012)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> Jo, fährt die Bergbahn auch in der Woche? Also z.b. morgen? Und was sind dann die Öffnungszeiten? Danke schonmal!





Die Bergbahn fährt selbstverständlich auch wenn der Bikepark geschlossen hat ( Also jeden Tag ).

http://www.bad-wildbad.de/sommerbergbahn/fahrplan/fahrplan-id_494/


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. November 2012)

Die Bahn fährt auch unter der Woche, das ist richtig. Nur kostet dann jede Fahrt mit Bike EUR 6,--. Und dann dürfte man eigentlich nur die Straße runter fahren, da der Bikepark geschlossen ist.


----------



## HeinsD. (7. November 2012)

das heißt innerhalb der woche fahren gehen sieht schlecht aus? das normale ganztages ticket gibts da nicht?


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. November 2012)

doch das schimpft sich Sportleticket und kostet 10,- und du kannst fahren mit der Bahn, den ganzen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (7. November 2012)

aber verstehe ich richtig, dass ich dieses ticket nur bekomme, wenn ich eine bikeparkkarte habe? und diese bekomme ich ja unter der woche nicht.. deshalb mÃ¼sste ich die besagten 6â¬ bezahlen. so richtig verstanden? sagen denn die bikeparkbetreiber was dagegen, wenn man unter der woche fahren geht?


----------



## fr-andi (7. November 2012)

Letzten Winter hiess es glau offiziell, dass an schneefreien WE's geöffnet wäre und sonst nicht. Von dem Sportlerticket hab ich damals nix gehört. Geht das heuer wohl echt unter der Woche damit? Kann ja jemand berichten zur Sicherheit.
Gruss!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. November 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> doch das schimpft sich Sportleticket und kostet 10,- und du kannst fahren mit der Bahn, den ganzen Tag.



Bist du dir sicher? Laut Homepage der Bergbahn gibt es dieses Ticket nur in Verbindung mit einer Bikeparkkarte. Nur wenn es der Bikepark geschlossen ist gibt es auch keine Bikeparkkarte. Und von anderen habe ich gehört, dass die Bahn beim Versuch außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten zu fahren tatsächlich die EUR 6,-- pro Fahrt verlangt hat.


----------



## HeinsD. (7. November 2012)

etwa keiner hier, der schonmal unter der woche im winter dort fahren war?


----------



## wesone (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

Wenn der Park geschloßen hat, sind auch die Strecken tabu.


----------



## Kompostman (8. November 2012)

Das Sportlerticket ist dazu da um die Bahn mit dem Fahrrad zu nutzen. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Park zu tun, sondern ist für alle Radfahrer die die Bahn, aber nicht den Park nutzen wollen. Die Strecken DH1 und DH2 sind an schneefreien Wochenenden geöffnet und das Ticket um Bergbahn und Park nutzen zu können gibt es dann oben an der Bergstation. Unter der Woche ist das fahren im Park nicht erlaubt.

So ist es geregelt. Auf die Strecken kommt man unter der Woche natürlich trotzdem drauf, das gab aber auch schon viel Ärger.


----------



## Chisum (8. November 2012)

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass das Bergbahnpersonal jeden, der da mit Vollvisierhelm hochfährt, darauf hinweist, dass der Park geschlossen ist. Du kannst dann natürlich erzählen, dass du nur die Straße runter fährst, das wird dir aber keiner glauben. Glaub mir, die machen echt Stress, das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Myrkskog (8. November 2012)

Die Regelung ist dieses Jahr echt bescheuert. Was würde das ändern, wenn die Strecken, wie früher, auch unter der Woche offen wären? Gerichtet wurde da im Winter sowieso nie etwas und die Bahn fährt auch. Bei dem beschissenen Herbst kann man wirklich froh sein, wenn es mal einen Tag nicht schifft. Da wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher mal einen schönen Tag zu erwischen, wenn man nicht nur am Wochenende fahren könnte.


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. November 2012)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher? Laut Homepage der Bergbahn gibt es dieses Ticket nur in Verbindung mit einer Bikeparkkarte. Nur wenn es der Bikepark geschlossen ist gibt es auch keine Bikeparkkarte. Und von anderen habe ich gehört, dass die Bahn beim Versuch außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten zu fahren tatsächlich die EUR 6,-- pro Fahrt verlangt hat.



Ja bin ich mir!!! Bin a schon im januar gefahren. Oder du fährst mit nem lokal.... :-X


----------



## Kompostman (8. November 2012)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Die Regelung ist dieses Jahr echt bescheuert. ... Bei dem beschissenen Herbst kann man wirklich froh sein, wenn es mal einen Tag nicht schifft. Da wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher mal einen schönen Tag zu erwischen, wenn man nicht nur am Wochenende fahren könnte.


Ja, aber .... Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (8. November 2012)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ja, aber .... Nein!



 Herrlich. Das triffts so wunderbar.


----------



## Kompostman (9. November 2012)

Morgen Wildbad? Wer kommt?


----------



## Otterauge (10. November 2012)

Ich bzw. meine Hand verkraftet Wildbad noch nicht. Muß aber auch sagen das die ixs sehr runter gekommen ist. Bei richtigen Regen kommt man zwar runter aber die auswaschungen und Absätzte sind dann nicht wirklich toll. Im Mai-Juni gingen die auch bei Regen noch top. 

Klar ist viel Arbeit in die FR geflossen aber Wildbad lebt von den DH´s oder das reizt, bitte nicht so vernachlässigen das lauter neue Linien entstehen da die alten kaum noch fahrbar sind. Ist nur eine bitte um eine der wenigen Top Strecken in DE nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Spokenippel (10. November 2012)

es ist leider sehr schade, aber b wb ist leider schon seit jahren runtergeritten. das bestehende wird nicht mehr gepflegt, aber neue strecken kann man bauen.
man muss wirklich mal glück haben, dass zu den wichtigen rennen mal etwas gemacht wird.


----------



## Hans der Bär (18. November 2012)

Da Nachfrage bestand. Hier sind ein paar Bilder von gestern:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54591


----------



## Norman. (18. November 2012)

Also ich war gestern und heute in Wildbad und muss sagen, dass die iXS im Moment wieder relativ gut zu fahren ist... Die schlimmsten Stellen wurden gemacht in den letzten 4 Wochen, als ich das letzte Mal da war. Aber klar... Kein Vergleich zu vor 3 Jahren, als ich das erste Mal da war


----------



## ms06-rider (19. November 2012)

Jetzt ma ernsthaft - die Strecke ist doch eigentlich fast immer im gleichen "schlechten" Zustand, bis auf vielleicht am Anfang des Jahres. Bei den meisten richtig üblen Stellen wird ja irgendwann was gemacht und ansonsten ist es halt einfach ne Downhillstrecke und keine Bmx-Bahn...


----------



## Otterauge (19. November 2012)

Anfang des jahres war es wirklich Top!

Ist klar der DH ist so wie er ist und das möchte ich auch nicht missen. 

Nur das eine Strecke sich immer weiter ausbreitet um noch eine befahrbare Linie zu finden ist nicht gut. Es beschert dem Betreiber mehr und mehr Arbeit, hier muß früher Hand angelegt werden und früher mit eingrenzungen gearbeitet werden. 

De frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!


----------



## ms06-rider (19. November 2012)

Oder es gibt jetzt überall sauviele verschiedene Linien - find ich eigentlich ziemlich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (19. November 2012)

JA aber wenn ich 2m nicht gepflegt bekomme wie sollen es dann bei 10m breite werden. Irgendwann heißt es dann das ich nach Wildbad wegen dem Freeride fahre


----------



## wheaty (19. November 2012)

So negativ finde ich das eigentlich gar nicht. Dadurch ist es schwerer also sind auch nicht so viele Anfänger auf der Strecke.


----------



## Otterauge (19. November 2012)

Auf de DH Strecken ist man doch immer alleine...


----------



## wheaty (19. November 2012)

In Lac Blanc jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Norman. (19. November 2012)

wheaty schrieb:


> So negativ finde ich das eigentlich gar nicht. Dadurch ist es schwerer also sind auch nicht so viele Anfänger auf der Strecke.



Nur doof dass die Anfänger die Mehrheit der Besucher bilden... Und wenn die wegfallen fehlt 'n großer Teil der Einnahmen


----------



## wheaty (19. November 2012)

Die fahrn ja immer noch die Freeride und die 4x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (19. November 2012)

Jo, wenn seit nem halben Jahr der Lift am Arsch is....


----------



## Marina (21. November 2012)

Diese Diskussion wird hier doch alle 5 Seiten geführt... es is wies is Leute  Es hat die letzten Jahre nix geholfen und wirds vermutlich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## HeinsD. (22. November 2012)

ich find die strecken gut so wie sie sind. und wenn die da nen bissl erde hinkippen wirds auch nicht groß schwieriger oder leichter.


----------



## vollgas! (30. November 2012)

wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell aus in wildbad, liegt viel schnee oder kann man morgen fahren?


----------



## wesone (30. November 2012)

Ich sitze hier genau einen Berg weiter und bei uns ist alles weiß, es liegt also schon ein bißchen was an Schnee.

Fahren kann man definitv, ist nur die Frage ob der Park geöffnet hat.


----------



## Norman. (1. Dezember 2012)

Also morgen ist adventsbiken mit dem MountainBIKE-Magazin im Bikepark... Mehr Infos gibts auf der Park-Homepage


----------



## wesone (2. Dezember 2012)

Nett war´s heute in Wildbad.

Biken bei besten Wetterbedingungen und viel Platz in der Bahn.


----------



## Myrkskog (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie hoch habt ihr die Schneemänner gebaut ?


----------



## wesone (2. Dezember 2012)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Wie hoch habt ihr die Schneemänner gebaut ?




Nach 2-3 Abfahrten, sah man selbst aus wie ein Schneemann

Vielleicht wären Ski oder Schlitten heute doch praktischer gewesen, aber bestimmt weniger spaßig.


----------



## FreeR1D3R (3. Dezember 2012)

Gestern hat´s fahren richtig Spaß gemacht! Vor allem der DH2 ist bei dem Wetter echt geil in Kombination mit Wetscream

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was zu der Streckendiskussion beitragen:

Die ganze Geschichte nur aus nüchternem Kunde-Dienstleistungs-Verhältnis zu sehen ist aus meiner Sicht nicht der richtige Weg. Klar, dass an der ein oder anderen Stelle auf der DH was gemacht werden muss, lässt sich nicht verneinen. Aber schaut euch mal an, was dieses Jahr so alles entstanden ist! Glaubt ihr, das macht sich von alleine? 2 Freeride-Strecken, die wirklich geil geworden sind! Ein paar kurze Singletrailstücke auf den Freerides. Da steckt ein Haufen Arbeit drin! Dass bei einem 2 Mann Betrieb mal was liegen bleibt, muss eben in Kauf genommen werden. Aber die Generation "Ich hab Geld bezahlt und möchte dafür meine Dienstleistung bekommen, wie ist mir egal" versteht sowas nicht...
Habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt, wie eigentlich die Erde auf die Downhill-Strecken kommt? Glaubt ihr, da schleppt einer oder zwei hunderte Eimer? Diejenigen, die schonmal gebaut haben, wissen was es heißt, sowas zu unterhalten.

Den Leuten, die sich so drüber aufregen und nur konsumieren empfehle ich mal Puls auf 60 und Schock bekämpfen...es wird alles wieder gut.
Ich kann euch soviel sagen, dass nun wieder mehr dran gearbeitet wird. Eins nach dem anderen

Beste Grüße von einem der freiwilligen Streckenbauer...

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Dezember 2012)

der bikepark bad wildbad bekommt jedes jahr so viel geld von der stadt den sponsoren usw.. die könnten locker noch einen streckenbauer einstellen... ich finde es auch gut das neue strecken entstanden sind, jedoch finde ich auch man sollte bevor man neue strecken baut lieber die alten strecken richtig pflegen. die beiden dhs, den 4x und den ds richtig schön pflegen. das würde ersteinmal reichen meiner Meinung nach bevor man neue strecken baut


----------



## wesone (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Was für neue Strecken werden denn gebaut ?

 Ich weiß nur von einer neuen Strecke beim Downhill 2.

Ne Singletrail Abfahrt wie La Root in Lac Blanc wäre noch schön, und würde den Park auch für Einsteiger interessanter machen.


----------



## bestmove (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem an Wildbad ist wenn man mehr Besucher will muss man die Strecken pflegen. Wenn aber mehr Besucher kommen stößt die Bergbahn an Ihre Grenzen und der Ankerlift ist wohl immer noch defekt. Ein Dilemma


----------



## FreeR1D3R (3. Dezember 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> der bikepark bad wildbad bekommt jedes jahr so viel geld von der stadt den sponsoren usw.. die könnten locker noch einen streckenbauer einstellen... ich finde es auch gut das neue strecken entstanden sind, jedoch finde ich auch man sollte bevor man neue strecken baut lieber die alten strecken richtig pflegen. die beiden dhs, den 4x und den ds richtig schön pflegen. das würde ersteinmal reichen meiner Meinung nach bevor man neue strecken baut



Kennst du die Bilanzen des Bikeparks? Wie viel Geld kommt denn von der Stadt und den Sponsoren? Und die wichtigste Frage: Wie viel bleibt am Ende, abzüglich Pacht, Versicherung, Beiträge für Radsportverbände, Gehälter und sonstiger laufender Kosten wirklich übrig, um in Neues zu investieren? 
Du merkst schon selbst an deiner Argumentation, dass man es nie allen Recht machen kann, nicht wahr? Du sagst, keine neuen Strecken bauen und die alten pflegen, weiter unten heißt es, ein Flow-Trail wär nicht schlecht.
Die Leute im Bikepark geben jede Saison ihr bestes. Und da man nicht auf allen Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen kann, selbst wenn man noch einen einstellen würde, muss eben eins nach dem anderen gemacht werden.

Mal was ganz anderes: Wie wär´s zur Abwechslung mit einem Lob? Da sind auch viele Freiwillige beteiligt, die aus Spaß an der Sache mithelfen und den Bikepark unterstützen, weil´s ein gutes Gefühl ist, etwas für den Sport zu tun. Man darf auch ruhig mal Anerkennung für die geleistete Arbeit zeigen

In diesem Sinne, schöne Off-Season (=Bau-Season)

Martin


----------



## Myrkskog (3. Dezember 2012)

...zumal man bei den Wildbader Hang-Verhältnissen sowieso nie einen Flow Trail bauen könnte. Wir sind hier im wilden Schwarzwald und nicht in Winterberg.


----------



## D.Lettant (4. Dezember 2012)

@FreeR1D3R
Ärgere dich nicht über irgendwelche Motzknochen denen man eh nichts recht machen kann.Ihr macht die Sache in Wildbad super.Da steckt viel Liebe und natürlich auch Arbeit drin.Dass es immer Leute gibt die für die Arbeit eines Anderen nicht mehr als 1Euro zahlen ,für die eigene aber 30Euro kassieren wollen ist nun mal so.
Lasst euch dadurch nicht entmutigen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=180311


----------



## Switch-Rider (4. Dezember 2012)

hey, ich bin gar nicht am motzen. mir ist das egal wie die strecken ausschauen. hatte auch mal eine saisonkarte für wildbad und war da jedes wochenende. martin du müsstest mich auch kennen. 
ich weiß nur von jemanden der in wildbad wohnt das der park 80.000 euro von der stadt bekommt. pacht denk ich müssen die nicht zahlen. von solid gabs anscheinend 40.000 und von conti auch 20.000. wenn das wirklich so ist dann ist das eine menge geld...
ich hab auch gehört das der streckenbauer total unterbezahlt ist.. und das versteh ich nicht. auch hör ich ständig das der park pleite ist, das kann ich nicht nach vollziehen wenn sie doch anscheinend so viel geld bekommen.
derjenige der mir das erzählt hat, hat auch gesagt das der geschäftsführer die dicksten autos usw fährt... da kann man sich ja denken wo das geld hinkommt...

ich wollte auch niemand beleidigen oder irgendwas schlecht machen.. ich find das auch hammer das ihr da freiwillig arbeitet, wobei ihr ja auch nicht ganz freiwillig arbeitet sondern dann karten umsonst usw bekommt.

also wenn es wirklich so ist mit dem vielen geld usw. kann ich es nicht verstehen wieso das ganze personal so unterbazahlt ist, die shapedays organisieren müssen und die ganze zeit rumjammern sie wären pleite...


----------



## FreeR1D3R (4. Dezember 2012)

Sag doch gleich, dass du es bist, Felix
Eins Vorweg: Die Saisonkarte ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt und ein Zeichen der Wertschätzung, nicht der Grund. Einige (nicht alle), die das nur wegen der Saisonkarte machen, sitzen die Stunden ab und kitzeln ein bisschen die Steine. Das bringt die Strecken auch nicht weiter. Die "alten Hasen", die an den Strecken bauen, machen das aus Spaß und wegen der Möglichkeit, aktiv mitzugestalten und am Ende das gute Gefühl zu haben, was geschafft zu haben.
Was die Zahlen angeht, sollte man vorsichtig sein, sowas öffentlich zu posten, zumal diese nicht einmal gesichert sind.
Da ich mich in Heidelberg auch im Verein für eine legale Downhillstrecke engagiere hab ich einen Einblick bekommen, was das eigentlich heißt (Organisation, Kosten, Arbeit, usw...). Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das in Wildbad ähnliche bzw. größere Ausmaße hat.

Dass der Park pleite ist, hab ich so noch nicht gehört. Aber es ist auch klar, dass man damit nicht reich wird. Und wenn einzelne dicke Autos fahren liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht am Bikepark, da hängt noch viel mehr dahinter.

Man sieht sich in Wildbad


----------



## Switch-Rider (4. Dezember 2012)

ich mach hier ja auch nichts öffentlich  ich wollte nur sagen das mal gehört zu haben. und ich hab schon ofdt gehört das der park halb pleite ist, anaja aber ich habs nur gehört. sicher ist da nichts.

wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (4. Dezember 2012)

@Switch rider: Die Aussage war eher allgemein gemeint,nicht auf dich bezogen.Ich habe z.B. dieses Jahr in Albstadt beim Saisonopening (gutes Wetter,tierisch viel los) in der Liftschlange des öfteren den Satz gehört:Unverschämtheit hierfür 18 Euro zu verlangen und dann so lange Wartezeiten...usw.
Die Leute denken sich dass der Parkbetreiber ein bischen Flatterband spannt und dann nur noch die Kasse klingelt.Ich steh auch nicht auf das Anstehen,aber
a)Je mehr Leute den Sport betreiben,desto mehr Parks wird es geben
b)Die Auswahl an Stuff wird dadurch größer
c)Das Ganze wird bezahlbahrer(inzwischen bekommst du ein super funktionierendes DH Bike für 2000 Euro).
Aber wenn die Leute mit dem 100000 Euro SUV und ihrem 5000Euro Hobel am Lift stehen und sich aufregen weil sie 18 bzw.26 Euro für ein Ticket zahlen und denken der Parkbetreiber zockt sie ab,dann kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.
Und wenn jemand in Wildbad seine Freizeit opfert und die Strecke shaped,dann gönne ich ihm die Saisonkarte von ganzem Herzen.So hat er was davon,ebenso wie wir die die Strecke nur nutzen.
Also,nichts für ungut!


----------



## Switch-Rider (4. Dezember 2012)

ja passt schon  in monte tamaro beim edc dieses jahr: am ganzen we hab ich 6 abfahrten geschafft. inkl qualilauf usw.. 1 abfahrt am freitag. das alles nur weil soviel los war.. was denkst du was das we gekostet hat 
dagen sind die liftschlangen hier an den parks ein witz^^


----------



## bestmove (5. Dezember 2012)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> ...
> Dass der Park pleite ist, hab ich so noch nicht gehört. Aber es ist auch klar, dass man damit nicht reich wird. Und wenn einzelne dicke Autos fahren liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht am Bikepark, da hängt noch viel mehr dahinter.



Man muss halt mehr Leute anziehen und dafür müssen die Strecken gepflegt sein und die Lifte sollten funktionieren. Eine schicke NS wäre auch nicht von Nachteil ... Der Park ist eher was für die Locals aber um Umsatz zu machen braucht es etwas mehr.

Ich war sehr gern in Wildbad aber die Infrastuktur (Bergbahn), der defekte Ankerlift, kaputte NS etc. laden nicht dazu ein 200km nochmal in Kauf zu nehmen. Wirklich Schade


----------



## Switch-Rider (5. Dezember 2012)

ich würde sagen der park ist nichts für locals sondern für rennfahrer


----------



## HeinsD. (5. Dezember 2012)

wird bei dem wetter eigentlich geöffnet sein dieses we? sieht ja garnicht soo schlecht aus..


----------



## wesone (5. Dezember 2012)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> wird bei dem wetter eigentlich geöffnet sein dieses we? sieht ja garnicht soo schlecht aus..



Vielleicht solltes du mal den richtigen Wetterbericht schauen.

Hier in der Gegend geht gerade die Wintersaison los und fürs WE sind weitere Schneefälle angesagt, mit Ski und Schlitten kannst du hier bestimmt Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollgas! (26. Dezember 2012)

An die Locals - wie sieht's denn momentan aus? Schnee weg? Ist dann kommendes WE geöffnet?


----------



## Kompostman (26. Dezember 2012)

Schnee weg! Ob's offen ist......????


> 22. -26. Dezember 2012 / Weihnachten
> Es liegt nach wie vor sehr viel Schnee auf dem Sommerberg. Die Strecken sind nicht befahrbar...!


 Dem ist definitiv nicht mehr so.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Dezember 2012)

Hoffe das ab dem 02.01 auf ist...


----------



## mompere (27. Dezember 2012)

heute mittag in facebook:

Aufgrund der guten Wetterbedingungen sind von Samstag 30. Dezember 2012 bis Dienstag 01. Januar 2013 von 10-16 Uhr die beiden DH's geöffnet.
Alle anderen Strecken werden in der Winterpause geschlossen bleiben.
Die Tickets gibt es in der Bergstation beim Dieter.
Tageskarte für Erwachsene 15 Euro, für Jugendliche bis 14 Jahre 10 Euro.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich ab dem 02.01 auch...


----------



## theTeV (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi 
war jemand am bike in Wildbad? wie sind die strecken zu der Jahres zeit?
Und weiß jemand ob es noch mehr Bikeparks gibt die offen haben?
ich kann mir vorstellen das Osternohe offen ist aber wissen tu ich es nicht...


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Dezember 2012)

es ist nur der dh1 und dh2 befahrbar. strecken sind relativ gut zu fahren. nur etwas ausgewaschen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand ob auch ab dem 02.01 auf ist?!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Dezember 2012)

alter wie oft willst noch fragen ???


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Dezember 2012)

Alter bis ich eine Antwort habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (1. Januar 2013)

die bergbahn fährt immer. auch wenn es den tiefsten winter hat. immoment passt das wetter.also geh einfach hin


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Januar 2013)

Ist das erlaubt? Keine Lust auf Stress. Karten dann an der Bergstation?


----------



## bergling (1. Januar 2013)

Hey, 

mich würd auch interessieren, was unter der Woche so geht: 

Einfach hinfahren ist bei meiner doch recht weiten Anreise ein bisschen schwierig - zumal ich für 2 Tage bleiben müsst, damit es sich lohnt. 

Weiß jemand zufällig ne günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit? 

Ich überleg auch, diese Woche noch nach Bad W. zu fahren.

Gruß 

bergl


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Januar 2013)

Der Bikepark ist im Winter unter der Woche geschlossen, am Wochenende wird je nach Wetter geöffnet oder nicht. Ausnahme war jetzt zu Silvester, das wird dann aber auch auf der Homepage angekündigt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Januar 2013)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen offen und zu wenn die Bahn sowieso fährt? Dann kann man ja einfach fahren gehen, oder?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Januar 2013)

Hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, die mussten außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten EUR 6,-- pro Fahrt bezahlen und sind daher wieder gegangen. Egal was die Bahn für den Transport verlangt, der Bikepark bekommt dann nichts von dem Geld. Und natürlich ist der Wald nicht vergittert, das heißt aber nicht dass es erlaubt ist dann dort zu der Zeit zu fahren.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Januar 2013)

Okay verstehe. Dann hoff ich das der Park die Tage auf hat...


----------



## Icetiger212 (3. Januar 2013)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, die mussten außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten EUR 6,-- pro Fahrt bezahlen und sind daher wieder gegangen. Egal was die Bahn für den Transport verlangt, der Bikepark bekommt dann nichts von dem Geld. Und natürlich ist der Wald nicht vergittert, das heißt aber nicht dass es erlaubt ist dann dort zu der Zeit zu fahren.



gibt Sportlerticket, kostet n 10,- und du kannst fahren so oft du willst!


----------



## wesone (3. Januar 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> gibt Sportlerticket, kostet n 10,- und du kannst fahren so oft du willst!




 Das stimmt nicht.

Gefahren werden kann nur wenn der Park offiziell geöffnet hatt, mit gültigem Ticket.

Die Bahn nimmt zwar auch so Radler mit ( Kosten um die 6 Euro pro Fahrt ), aber wenn der Park zu ist, ist er zu und das sollte auch eingehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Januar 2013)

Im Winter unter der Woche zu. 
Am WE aber wahrscheinlich auf.


----------



## phlipsn (3. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe am Samstag vor nach Wildbad zu fahren. Wer hatt denn Kenntiss über die aktuellen Streckenverhältnisse? Sprich ist es sehr matschig? Geht mir nur um die Reifenfrage da es das erste mal Wildbad wäre und da möchte ich dann doch sehr ungern mit dem falschen Equipment anreisen.....

thx
Phlipsn


----------



## Norman. (3. Januar 2013)

Also wies genau auf den Strecken aussieht weiß ich nich... Hab aber am Wochenende ne Tour nach da hinten gemacht und die normalen Radwege waren schon die totalen Äcker! Nimm Matsch-/ Nassreifen!!  Bei dem Regen in den letzten Wochen ist das das einzig Richtige


----------



## Myrkskog (3. Januar 2013)

Also richtig Matsch gibts ja auf den DH Strecken in Wildbad eigentlich gar nicht. Nimm einen Reifen für nasse Verhältnisse aber keinen richtigen Schlammreifen.


----------



## phlipsn (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ok danke. dann bleibt der Intruder drauf.....

thx
Phlipsn


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch da. Samstag Punkt zehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sethimus (5. Januar 2013)

wie wars heute?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Januar 2013)

War geil!!!

Bin jetzt wieder da


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Januar 2013)

Park hat am WE auf.


----------



## Kompostman (12. Januar 2013)

Sicher?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, gerade erste Fahrt gemacht. Steht auf deren Seite und bei FB.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. Januar 2013)

Wie ist die Strecke bei dem Wetter? Auf der Webcam der Skizunft Wildbad mit Blick auf den Skihang sieht es doch ziemlich verschneit aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Januar 2013)

Kärcher geht. IXS umstecht glatt. Für mich als Anfänger gerade zum Verhängnis geworden. Rest geht aber.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke. Dann hoffe ich, dass dir nichts schlimmeres passiert ist und weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## bergling (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die Abfahrt noch zwei mal gefunden - hat Spaß gemacht - Danke für die Beschreibung! 

Gern mal demnächst in Bad Wildbad - schick mir gern mal ne PN!

Gruß 
Bergl


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab Minimum zwei Wochen Pause... Finger gebrochen und Bänder und so. Wird mit bremsen betätigen erstmal nichts...
Danach aber bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. Januar 2013)

Oha, gute Besserung!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön.


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Januar 2013)

Bei mir waren es 6 Wochen Pause nach meinem letzten Wildbad besuch  und hab immer noch Beschwerden in meiner Hand. IXS ist einfach schmerzhaft wenn man nicht aufpasst


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Richtig, und bei mir war es noch nicht einmal ein krasser Sturz... Vorne weggerutscht und dann beim Abstieg mit der Hand gegen einen Stein geknallt und Knochenabriss im linken Zeigefinger... Bremsen mit dem ist erstmal nicht 

Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick der Kärcher von Samstag.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPJqqRz0P8&feature=share"]Bad Wildbad_KÃ¤rcher Freeride_Teil1.MP4 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Quali ist noch nicht so gut, hab die Hero 3 das erste Mal dabei gehabt...


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Januar 2013)

Ganz schön viel Schnee .... wäre mir zu gefährlich ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Waren ca. 5-10cm Schnee. Die Freeride war gut. Die IXS fand ich um einiges rutschiger.


----------



## Solidcruiser (14. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Bild stabilisator kommt komisch aber lustig  versuch doch einfach den helm fester zumachen und die schraub dinger von der gopro fest dann brauchst sowas nicht mehr


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte nur Protune an. Sonst nichts. Nächstes mal Teste ich ohne Protune. Helm und Schraubdinger waren sehr fest.


----------



## Sethimus (15. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur Protune an. Sonst nichts. Nächstes mal Teste ich ohne Protune. Helm und Schraubdinger waren sehr fest.



protune bringt dir nur was wenn du danach eine farbkorrektur vornehmen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Hab ich jetzt auch gelernt. Deshalb stell ich es beim nächsten mal auch aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRs7pxS597M"]Bad Wildbad_KÃ¤rcher Freeride_Teil2_12.01.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier der zweite Teil der Strecke...


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Januar 2013)

Mist ich hätte vor dem Schnee als der Boden gefrohren war kommen sollen...


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Schlepplift aus. Ist der wieder hergerichtet?

Oder weiss jemand wann da was gemacht wird?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Der ist im Winter zu.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Januar 2013)

Ja ich meinte generell ob der wieder in Betrieb kommt.
Im Winter ist doch da Skibetrieb oder nie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal an der Pinnwand vom Bikepark in Facebook gefragt.. Wenn ne Antwort kommt, informier ich euch hier


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Januar 2013)

Schreib denen besser ne Email. Bei FB antworten die recht selten hab ich das Gefühl.

[email protected]


----------



## Norman. (20. Januar 2013)

Nene.. Die sind recht aktiv auf Facebook


----------



## Otterauge (30. Januar 2013)

Könnts am WE bei den Wetter Kapriolen auf haben?


----------



## Norman. (31. Januar 2013)

Ja denk' schon... Solange kein Schnee liegt ist eigentlich offen! Ich schau am Sonntag vllt. auch vorbei 

Achja... Hab ich ganzh vergessen!! Hier die Antwort von den Betreibern:

-"Derzeit  können wir leider noch keine verbindliche Aussage zum Einsatz des  Schleppliftes abgeben, da unserem Verpächter noch immer kein  abschließendes Gutachten zum Schadensfall bzw. zur Schadensursache  vorliegt!"

-"hallo  norman, derzeit ist das mit dem lift noch nicht geklärt , da die  staatanwaldschaft den vorfall noch nicht abgeschlossen hat und  die  ursache des seilrisses noch nicht einwandfrei festgestellt wurde. aus  versicherungstechnischen gründen können wir  in diesem fall noch kein neues seil auflegen da, sollte dann etwas  passieren wäre das vorsätzlich. glaube mir, auch für uns ist die  situation nicht     befriedigend  gruß  gregor"


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Klingt nicht so gut.

Denke die werden heute wieder was bei FB und auf deren Seite posten ob auf ist.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Park ist am WE auf, also nur die beiden DH Strecken von10-16 Uhr.

Haben die gerade bei FB gepostet...


----------



## XLS (31. Januar 2013)

was ist denn bei diesem seilriss passiert , das die staatsanwaltschaft da mitmischt? wollte 2012 mehrfach dort hin- aber ohne biker-x strecke lohnt sich das für mich nicht so.


----------



## matou (31. Januar 2013)

Seilriss


----------



## XLS (31. Januar 2013)

dank dir matou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (20. Februar 2013)

Das Theater verstehe doch wer will... Es wird Zeit, dass es wieder wärmer wird. Mich juckts ja schon etwas in den Fingern


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2013)

Ändere mal Dein Bike in Deinem Profil Marina


----------



## Marina (13. März 2013)

Dieses Wochenende gehts los!
Offizielle Eröffnung.

Ändert sich dadurch eigentlich irgendwas?^^


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. März 2013)

wie ist die schneelage


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Nö, ist halt offiziell nur die DH auf.


----------



## visionthing (13. März 2013)

Wie nö? Gibt es Schnee oder nicht?

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. März 2013)

Mein Nö war auf Marinas Beitrag bezogen, die Frage nach Schnee kam quasi zeitgleich mit meiner Antwort. 

Schnee liegt noch, aber wieviel bis zum WE weg ist weiß ich nicht. Ne Webcam an der Bergstation wäre nicht schlecht 

http://www.bad-wildbad.de/urlaubsziel-schwarzwald/webcam/

Da sieht es gerade nicht nach viel Schnee aus...


----------



## matou (14. März 2013)

Wie wärs mit einer Webcam an der Skihütte!? 

Bitteschön...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. März 2013)

Ah okay, den Teil kannte ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (14. März 2013)

Danke. Das sieht ja schon noch nach ner Menge Schnee aus.


----------



## Tschones (14. März 2013)

Hm dann wirds wohl ziemlich nass am Wochenende... 

Ich war noch nie in Wildbad, wie dringend braucht man da Matschreifen wenns nass ist?


----------



## Norman. (14. März 2013)

Tschones schrieb:


> Hm dann wirds wohl ziemlich nass am Wochenende...
> 
> Ich war noch nie in Wildbad, wie dringend braucht man da Matschreifen wenns nass ist?



Matschreifen ned unbedingt, aber Nassreifen... Die Strecke besteht zu großen Teilen eben aus Wurzeln und Steinen.. Rutschtgefahr


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. März 2013)

gravitycard wird noch nicht gelten oder?


----------



## wesone (15. März 2013)

Morgen,

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob die neu Strecke, die sie letzes Jahr angefangen haben zu bauen, schon fertig gestellt ist ?

ps. Hier sind heute nochmal ein paar cm Schnee dazugekommen .

Im Wald ist es stellenweise noch recht vereist, der Schnee ist eher weniger problematisch da richtig schöner trockener Powder.


----------



## KaBiker612 (16. März 2013)

Welche Strecken sind denn jetzt genau offen? Nur die DH's oder auch die Freeride Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ (16. März 2013)

wer war heute vor ort und kann was zu bodenbeschaffenheiten sagen??


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

War gut. IXS war gut zu fahren FR lag noch Schnee, ging aber.


----------



## wesone (16. März 2013)

Am Nachmittag war die beiden Downhills gut fahrbar, ein bißchen matschig stellenweise aber net schlimm und ganz wenig Schnee an vereinzelten Stellen aber wirklich nur minimal. Hat aber zum Fahren alles gepasst und erfreulicherweise kaum Betrieb heute.

Offiziell sind nur die beiden Downhill Strecken geöffnet. Auf den Freeride Strecken liegt noch ein bißchen mehr Schnee, ein paar Sprünge sind noch abgedeckt und sie sind noch nicht offziell geöffnet aber trotzdem fahrbar ;-).


----------



## Kompostman (19. März 2013)

Wer hat denn am Sonntag Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Yannick_ (23. März 2013)

ist/ war heute jemand vor ort und kann was sagen? 

gruß


----------



## wesone (23. März 2013)

Bikepark ist heute geschlossen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. März 2013)

Morgen geht's weiter


----------



## Yannick_ (23. März 2013)

oh, hm gut, dann sind wir morgen wohl am start 

see you there


----------



## Kompostman (24. März 2013)

matou schrieb:


>



Das eingebundene, aktuelle Bild von der Skihütte können wir eigentlich oben auf jeder Seite fixieren. Damit ist die Wetterfrage zu großen Teilen geklärt.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (24. März 2013)

Scheiß Wind bläst heute noch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2013)

Egal. Ich fahr gerade hin. Mehr Schnee als letztes WE wird es nicht sein.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (24. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Egal. Ich fahr gerade hin. Mehr Schnee als letztes WE wird es nicht sein.



Hoffentlich nicht mit dem Slide, obwohl runter kommst du damit auch.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2013)

Nö. Mit dem Torque.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (24. März 2013)

Wenn ich geschickt meine Frau anlüge dann werde ich heute auch noch in Wildbad aufschlagen, schnell mal Sachen suchen. Viel Spaß dir.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2013)

Ist auf jeden Fall weniger Schnee als letzte Woche.


----------



## preeetz (27. März 2013)

Hi,
kann jemand berichten wie die aktuelle Schneelage ist?
Das Web Cam Bild oben hab ich gesehen, aber wie sieht es auf den DH-Strecken aus?
Wieviel cm Schnee hat's denn dort?

Danke für die Info im Voraus und Frohe Bike-Ostern


----------



## Norman. (27. März 2013)

Also am Sonntag war auf der Downhill fast garnix mehr... Ist im Laufe des Tages geschmolzen.. Wies jetzt aussieht.. Kann ich dir morgen Abend sagen. Bin morgen da


----------



## KorFab (28. März 2013)

Werd am Freitag auch da sein, hoffe mal das der Schnee sich bis dahin komplett verzogen hat.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. März 2013)

Wie war's heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cartel29 (28. März 2013)

Wetterlage würde mich auch interessieren. Bin von Samstag bis Sonntag in Wildbad. Hat jemand nen Tipp, wo man ungestört im Auto nächtigen kann? Haben zwei Autos und schlafen im kofferraum, weil keiner Bock und zeit hatte, eine Übernachtung zu buchen. Bisschen Abenteuer schadet auch nicht  Wäre euch sehr dankbar^^

P.S. Gibts in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit, zu Duschen? Campingplatz etc.?


----------



## wesone (28. März 2013)

Hi,

Auf dem Parkplatz direkt unterhalb der Bikestation sollte einen Nachts niemand stören.

Der nächste Campingplatz ist in Höfen oder im KLeinenztal.


----------



## KorFab (28. März 2013)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Wie war's heute?



Würde auch gern wissen, das Wetter soll ja morgen ähnlich werden..
Falls heute jemand da war, bitte ich um kurze Lagebeschreibung


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. März 2013)

und? Wetter?


----------



## wesone (28. März 2013)

aktuell schneit bzw. graupelt es hier bei uns


----------



## Norman. (29. März 2013)

Also ich war gestern oben... Es lagen noch ca. 5cm.. War aber alles fahrbar. Zumindest auf der IXS 

Edit: So sahs gestern aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeChPn3w1Ps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KorFab (29. März 2013)

War heute Mittag da, es liegt noch größtenteils Schnee auf den Strecken, aber nicht allzuviel...Schlamm/Regenreifen sollten eingepackt werden


----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. März 2013)

Danke für die Berichterstattung, und sogar mit Film


----------



## Yannick_ (30. März 2013)

also gestern wars verschneit, aber griffiger als erwartet... wenn man nicht zu viel bremst 

hatte auch keine matschreifen drauf. bin mit bontrager g4 gefahrn, zu vergleichen mit dem minion f. natürlich nicht ganz rutschfrei, aber was man gerutscht ist war kontrolliert. 

macht spaß, habt spaß


----------



## Cartel29 (31. März 2013)

Hatte einen 2-tägigen Kurs mit M. Klausmann. Strecken waren gut fahrbar, die Temperatur ging irgendwann dann doch schon auf den Keks^^

Was viel viel schlimmer war: Die Bimmelbergbahn. Alle 30 Minuten 16 Plätze?? WTF!

Infrastruktur = 0

Zum Thema Schlepplift habe ich mit dem Kerl in der Bikestation gesprochen. Der wird wohl nicht mehr repariert. Ist in Wildbad alles etwas im Unklaren anscheinend.


----------



## ms06-rider (31. März 2013)

Inwiefern im Unklaren? Oo So im unklaren dass ich mir besser keine Saisonkarte hol oder wie? Oo Oder nur der Schlepplift?


----------



## Cartel29 (2. April 2013)

Also der Schlepplift wird definitiv nicht mehr repariert.

Aussage vom Mitarbeiter in der Bikestation: Dieses Jahr auf keinen Fall mehr, ob überhaupt, steht auch nicht fest.

Aussage vom Kontrolleur an der Bergbahn: Wird nicht mehr repariert. Zu hohe Kosten. Käme nicht mehr rein.

Die Bergbahn fährt nun nur alle 30 Minuten. Wir standen eigentlich jedes mal 1 Stunde an, da eine Bahn vor uns immer voll war mit *16*! Bikern. Angeblich gab es eine Vereinbarung zwischen Bürgermeister und Bikepark, dass die Bergbahn alle 15 Minuten fährt, der Bergbahn-Betreiber stellt sich jedoch quer und sagt nur alle 30 Minuten. Absolute Katastrophe! Der Shuttlebus fährt ja auch nur wenn der Bikepark es für "notwendig" hält. Also kann man sich auch nicht drauf verlassen. Lt. Mitarbeiter in der Bikestation sowieso ein unklares Ding mit dem Shuttlebus, da rein rechtlich aktuell der Personentransport gewerblich nicht erlaubt ist für den Bikepark.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass ich privat den Park nicht mehr besuchen werde. War einmal für den Kurs und nicht mehr wieder. Fahre lieber 120 KM weiter nach Lac Blanc ins Paradies...


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. April 2013)

Traurige Ausschten für den Park .....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. April 2013)

Echt schade...

Bezüglich alle 15 Minuten, kann man doch unten klingeln wenn genug los ist, dann fährt die Bahn öfters, so hab ich es zumindest erlebt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. April 2013)

So kenne ich es auch noch vom letzten Jahr. Hat sich da etwas geändert? Soweit ich weis müssen immer 10 Fahrer unten sein und dann fährt die Bahn. Aber dann nur alle 15 Minuten.


----------



## Marina (2. April 2013)

Man, man, man... Tausende von Euro für den 4X fürn Arsch... das ist doch kein Zustand. Ich seh da ja irgendwie ein grausames Ende auf den Park zukommen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ (2. April 2013)

Marina schrieb:


> Man, man, man... Tausende von Euro für den 4X fürn Arsch... das ist doch kein Zustand. Ich seh da ja irgendwie ein grausames Ende auf den Park zukommen :/



hoffentlich nicht!! wär schade um den DH


----------



## Marina (2. April 2013)

Allerdings  Aber das klingt irgendwie langsam immer übler...
Besucherzahlen im Vergleich der letzten Jahre wären wahnsinnig interessant.

Leider geht dem Park die Vielseitigkeit verloren...
Für Anfänger nicht sehr spaßige Freerides, ein wegen dem Lift nicht mehr wirklich aktiv fahrbarer 4X und Dual, eine Downhillstrecke die zwar Spaß macht, aber seit Jahren sehr gleichbleibend aussieht und keine sichtbaren Verbesserungen erhält, eine zweite Downhillstrecke die einmal sinnfrei umgesteckt und dann der Verwahrlosung übergeben wurde... 

Mein Herz hängt schon immer an Wildbad, aber ich mach mir da schon etwas Sorgen...  Ein Statement von Betreiberseite wäre wirklich notwendig um die Besucher wieder anzulocken und zu überzeugen.

Der Park bietet im Vergleich zu anderen gar keine Anreize mehr. Testfahrevents, kleine Competitions, Media Days, Fahrtechnikcamps, Frauen- oder Kidsevents,... alles nicht (mehr) vorhanden. Man ruht sich lediglich auf der immer wieder ausgetragenen deutschen Meisterschaft aus. Ja, wir habens langsam gesehen...

Eine Scheibe von anderen Parks abschneiden und etwas bieten (das muss auch nicht viel Geld kosten, wie viele meinen).
Nur über Facebook "wir haben heute wegen dem aktuellen Wetter von 14-18 Uhr geöffnet." ist doch nix... Kein richtiges Parkopening-Event, keine aktuellen News, keine interessanten Fakten... liebe Leute es wird mal Zeit aktiv zu werden!

Was man so von Leuten außerhalb über Wildbad hört ist wirklich verheerend. Da sind Dinge dabei wie "da sind sie ja eh alle nur unter sich und beweisen sich wie hart sie sind.". Das sollte nicht das angestrebte Bild sein.


----------



## Cartel29 (2. April 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> So kenne ich es auch noch vom letzten Jahr. Hat sich da etwas geändert? Soweit ich weis müssen immer 10 Fahrer unten sein und dann fährt die Bahn. Aber dann nur alle 15 Minuten.



Haben wir rein aus Protest auch versucht. Der Kerl am Schalter, der übers Mikro gesprochen hat, bestätigte, dass die Bahn nur noch alle 30 Minuten fährt und wir sollen ihn nicht weiter nerven. Ehrlich! Wir standen da locker zu 30igst.


----------



## ms06-rider (3. April 2013)

Well **** my life -.- Man, die DHs in Wiba sin wirklich geil, aber das ist echt unter aller Sau... Meh, muss ich wohl doch nochma durchrechnen ob ich mir n Auto leisten kann...
Aber vielen Dank für die Antworten =)


----------



## bestmove (3. April 2013)

Marina schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Herz hängt schon immer an Wildbad, aber ich mach mir da schon etwas Sorgen...  Ein Statement von Betreiberseite wäre wirklich notwendig um die Besucher wieder anzulocken und zu überzeugen.


WiBa hat echt potenzial nur im Moment wirklich keine Reise mehr wert! ... und ein Statement reicht nicht!



Marina schrieb:


> Der Park bietet im Vergleich zu anderen gar keine Anreize mehr. Testfahrevents, kleine Competitions, Media Days, Fahrtechnikcamps, Frauen- oder Kidsevents,... alles nicht (mehr) vorhanden. Man ruht sich lediglich auf der immer wieder ausgetragenen deutschen Meisterschaft aus. Ja, wir habens langsam gesehen...


Bevor solche Anreize geschaffen werden muss unbedingt die Infrastruktur stimmen!! Strecken, Shuttle, Lift etc.



Marina schrieb:


> Eine Scheibe von anderen Parks abschneiden und etwas bieten (das muss auch nicht viel Geld kosten, wie viele meinen).
> Nur über Facebook "wir haben heute wegen dem aktuellen Wetter von 14-18 Uhr geöffnet." ist doch nix... Kein richtiges Parkopening-Event, keine aktuellen News, keine interessanten Fakten... liebe Leute es wird mal Zeit aktiv zu werden! ...


ganz genau  oder Tod auf Raten


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

Da ich Wildbad eh nur als Material Schlacht empfinde und "wer is der härteste im
bikepark" würde es mir nicht fehlen weil ich nicht mehr oft dort war. 

Allerdings könnte man mit nötigen Strategien einiges
Rausholen. Wenn aber immer nur vertröstet wird dass der schleppschlift "dieses Jahr" nicht mehr aufmacht dann werf ich lieber nem andren bikepark mein Geld in den Rachen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. April 2013)

Wenn die Bahn alle 15 Minuten fährt wenn viel los ist, würden sich wenigstens die FR und DH Strecken lohnen. Wenn man aber pro Fahrt ne Stunde oder mehr warten muß, hätte ich keine Lust drauf...


----------



## Hoschy (3. April 2013)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn fährt nun nur alle 30 Minuten. Wir standen eigentlich jedes mal 1 Stunde an, da eine Bahn vor uns immer voll war mit *16*! Bikern.



....und das Anfang April. Wie stellen die sich dass eigentlich im Sommer vor, wenn der "Ansturm" etwas größer sein wird? Das kann doch niemals nicht funktionieren....


----------



## Myrkskog (3. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> ...und "wer is der härteste im
> bikepark" würde es mir nicht fehlen weil ich nicht mehr oft dort war...



Also das kann ich jetzt nicht nachempfinden. Das "Klima" in Wildbad ist eigentlich sehr gut. Auch als Anfänger wirst du hier wohl kaum bedrängt und/oder umgefahren. Das sieht z.B. in Winterberg ganz anders aus. Da ist es an der Tagesordnung, dass dir jemand haarscharf am Hinterrad hängt oder völlig unnötige riskante Überholmanöver startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. April 2013)

Das kann ich bestätigen. Zumindest die letzten Male wo ich da war. Was die Jungs unten an der Station so von sich geben ist wieder was anderes. Aber auf der Strecke fand ich es bisher immer okay.


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

ich kann nur von meinen erlebnissen sprechen.
protzige "teamfahrer" die sich angegriffen fühlen wenn du dich ihnen nich unterwirfst, WEIL sie im team fahren usw. - lächerlich meiner meinung nach.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. April 2013)

Das da einige viel Mist labern, okay. Aber angemacht oder so wurde ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Trek_shredder (3. April 2013)

Marina schrieb:


> Allerdings  Aber das klingt irgendwie langsam immer übler...
> Besucherzahlen im Vergleich der letzten Jahre wären wahnsinnig interessant.
> 
> Leider geht dem Park die Vielseitigkeit verloren...
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man das mal dem Bikepark als e mail schreiben, natürlich in abgeänderter Form vielleicht hilfs was. Ich wollte eigentlich am Freitag hin, bisschen fürn rookies cup trainieren aber nachdem ich das hier durchlese muss ich darüber noch mal nachdenken auch wegen dem Wetter. 
Ich hab mir schon oft vorgestellt wenn mal ein Bikepark in Europa entsteht ohne Gesetzesjungle und der gleichen, wo Leute am betreiben sind die Ahnung haben wie man was baut oder was die Biker anzieht. Genau die Dinge die im Zitat beschrieben werden. Ich bin überzeugt dieser Traum-park würde derart laufen. Aber wenn die verantwortlichen nichts tun bringt alles nichts. Die Gesetzte und Auflagen schränken die imaginären Whistler+Silverstar Bikeparks in Europa extrem ein, was leider aber einfach so ist. 
Schade


----------



## Solidcruiser (3. April 2013)

Upps falscher Account egal.


----------



## ms06-rider (4. April 2013)

Trek_shredder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das mal dem Bikepark als e mail schreiben, natürlich in abgeänderter Form vielleicht hilfs was. Ich wollte eigentlich am Freitag hin, bisschen fürn rookies cup trainieren aber nachdem ich das hier durchlese muss ich darüber noch mal nachdenken auch wegen dem Wetter.
> Ich hab mir schon oft vorgestellt wenn mal ein Bikepark in Europa entsteht ohne Gesetzesjungle und der gleichen, wo Leute am betreiben sind die Ahnung haben wie man was baut oder was die Biker anzieht. Genau die Dinge die im Zitat beschrieben werden. Ich bin überzeugt dieser Traum-park würde derart laufen. Aber wenn die verantwortlichen nichts tun bringt alles nichts. Die Gesetzte und Auflagen schränken die imaginären Whistler+Silverstar Bikeparks in Europa extrem ein, was leider aber einfach so ist.
> Schade



Die Dh-Strecken in Wiba sind ja wohl beide mal soo extrem geil...Da gibts nicht viel was veändert gehört. Die Freerides sind auch extremst viel besser geworden als sie zuvor waren, jedoch anfängerunfreundlich. Für Anfänger war ja aber wohl ne neue Strecke im Bau?! Was Wildbad zerstört ist die Bergbahn. Ne Stunde warten nach jeder Abfahrt? Ne sorry das macht kein Spaß. Und das war letztes Jahr schon teilweise so wenn se viertelstündlich gefahren ist. Echt schade =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (4. April 2013)

Nachdem am Osterwochenende die Bahn nur halbstündlich fuhr habe ich dem Park mal eine nette Mail geschrieben um auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen. Folgende Antwort habe ich soeben erhalten



> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für Deine Mail.
> Es war tatsächlich ziemlich chaotisch mit den Wartezeiten am Osterwochenende. Wir hatten versucht, hier schnellstmöglich mit den Verantwortlichen bei der Stadt Kontakt aufzunehmen. Leider waren sämtliche Ansprechpartner im Osterurlaub.
> Wir haben aber nun die Zusage von der Stadt, dass die Bergbahnschaffner bei Bedarf auch öfters fahren können. Zusätzlich steht immer jemand von unserem Team auf Abruf zur Verfügung, um bei hohem Andrang zusätzlich zu shutteln.
> ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Klingt ja auch schon mal gut.


----------



## HeinsD. (4. April 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> Nachdem am Osterwochenende die Bahn nur halbstündlich fuhr habe ich dem Park mal eine nette Mail geschrieben um auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen. Folgende Antwort habe ich soeben erhalten


----------



## derTeske81 (4. April 2013)

Hatte eigentlich vor anfang Mai mit meiner Freundin in den Schwarzwald zu fahren.
Geplant war auch ein Besuch im Bikepark Bad Wildbad.Jezt lese ich das es in dem Bikepark ordentlich rumpelt.War bisher nur in Winterberg im Bikepark und da lief es recht rund am Lift.Hab bestimmt nicht vor ne Stunde am Lift  oder Shuttle zu stehn.
Welchen Bikepark würdet ihr in der Gegeng empfehlen?Da gibts doch mehrere oder? zb. Todtnau Bad Rippoldsau usw.


----------



## Seregon (4. April 2013)

derTeske81 schrieb:


> Welchen Bikepark würdet ihr in der Gegeng empfehlen?Da gibts doch mehrere oder? zb. Todtnau Bad Rippoldsau usw.




todtnau hat leider Prinzipiell in etwa das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss von Wiba mit bei 1-stündiger wartezeit - ne schöne strecke, aber einfach nur überteuert
Albstadt kommt immer gut, wenn man was zum entspannen sucht - allerdings auch net für gleich mehrere tage bikepark am stück 





			
				shield schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich Wildbad eh nur als Material Schlacht empfinde und "wer is der härteste im
> bikepark" würde es mir nicht fehlen weil ich nicht mehr oft dort war.




hm, what a shame ... :<
ich find die Strecken super - keine langweilige Autobahn, deren größtes Hinderniss die Bremswellen sind 

und was die Leute angeht ... die meisten find ich super!
auf der Strecke hat man idr seine Ruhe - die langsameren machen sinnvoll Platz, bei den schnelleren hat man nich ständig das gefühl sie hätten in der fahrschule beim thema Sicherheitsabstand gefehlt und vor allem: es steht nich auf jedem Sprung und hinter jeder Kurve irgendwer so gekonnt in der Strecke, bzw in der Landung, dass man entweder eine "scheiß-drauf, halt-drauf" haltung einnimmt oder chronisch angst hat gleich gezwungen zu sein sich hinzulegen.

und wenn man sich net aufregt über das geblubber von so manch einem, dann hat man bei der ganzen ******* die in der bergbahn so gelabert wird eig immer was zum lachen 


so far ...
jml2c 



ps:
iss am samstag jmnd da? :>
Greetz Jens


----------



## balalu (4. April 2013)

Na wenn ich das so lese habe ich ja Hoffnung, dass wenn ich da morgen mal Fahren gehe ich viel Spass haben werde. 

Wer ist morgen noch da? 

Ciao balalu


----------



## ScottyFR20 (4. April 2013)

Muss Jens da zustimmen. 
Hatte nicht einmal das Gefühl, dass sich in Wiba irgendjemand wie der härteste DHler der Welt verhalten hat, falls das auf lokale Fahrer bezogen war... 

Ganz im Gegenteil: Finde das blöde Geschwätz gut. (Beteilige mich ja oft daran) 
Ist ein guter Ausgleich zur bösen weiten Welt da draußen 

Wer mehr als Ironie darin sieht, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Der Bikepark hat Probleme mit der Infrastruktur. Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man sollte aber auch beachten, dass Gregor immer bestrebt ist, ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen betriebswirtschaftlichem Interesse und kurzer Wartezeit zu generieren.

Es gibt aber auch Institutionen, die ein erfolgreicheres Betreiben des Parks - vorsichtig gesagt - erschweren. 

Kurzum: Es wird sich bezüglich Strecken sicher etwas tun. 
Gerade die familiäre Atmosphäre ist mit kaum einem Park zu vergleichen. Den Zustand der Infrastruktur zu nutzen, um gegen Personen zu wettern, macht mal gar keinen Sinn. Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun.

So, das war mein Senf dazu.

Gruß

Einer der Zwillinge.


----------



## Stefan3500 (5. April 2013)

ich fahre jetzt schon das 7 Jahr in Wildbad

-Allen Unkenrufen zum trotz wurde der Park immer voller 
-Mit der neuen Bahn ist die Transportkapazität gestiegen. könnte also schlimmer sein 
- irgendwie wird der DH1 immer rumpeliger 

(oder ich immer älter)

-  Die Leute sind doch echt OK in Wildbad. Die Atmosphäre ist echt besser mittlerweile als in Todtnau (Gruppenweise bornierte Schweizer)
-Leute, niemand verdient wirklich Geld mit dem Park, das muss einem einfach klar sein

Meine Gedanken zum Thema


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2013)

hmmmm, eigentlich war nächstes Wochenende geplant, mit einem Kumpel nach WiBa zu fahren aber nun habe ich da meine Bedenken.. 

Falls wir hinfahren, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Myrkskog (7. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Preise am Wochenende ja teurer geworden sind. Das ist schon etwas frech - weniger Service und höherer Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solidcruiser (7. April 2013)

Hab ich mir vorhin beim Karten kaufen auch gedacht.


----------



## Norman. (7. April 2013)

Ja das is wirklich ne Lachnummer^10


----------



## ketis (7. April 2013)

Wie sind die Preise?


----------



## Myrkskog (7. April 2013)

22 am Wochenende ohne Option


----------



## enemy111 (7. April 2013)

pffffffff frechheit


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. April 2013)

Echt frech!


----------



## ketis (7. April 2013)

Das hart


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2013)

Bitte endlich offizielle Stellungnahme wie es weiter geht.


----------



## shield (8. April 2013)

Ich tippe auf einen Preisnachlass von 10%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (8. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf einen Preisnachlass von 10%



Pfffff - das wäre ja ein Witz. Die sollen 15 auch am Wochenende machen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. April 2013)

Ich dachte am WE 22 Euro ohne Schlepplift und 27 Euro mit Schlepplift?!?


----------



## shield (8. April 2013)

"Ohne schleppschlift" ist und wird ja wohl der Standard sein/bleiben. 
Ich denke da hilft nur lokale Trails fahren und/oder andere Parks besuchen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. April 2013)

Wobei 22 Euro sind auch "nur" 4 Euro mehr als die Tageskarte in Beerfelden. Solange man nicht Stunden anstehen muss, finde ich da nicht allzu schlimm. Wenn man aber nur eine Fahrt in zwei Stunden schafft weil man ewig anstehen muss, lohnt das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Solidcruiser (8. April 2013)

Also die bahn fährt viertel stündlich und das schafft man auch gut mit hinschieben/fahren zu den DHs und FRs von der Bergstation aus. was nur noch nervt ist, es sind ja nur die mittleren 2 Abteile für die Biker mit Bikes offen. Die anderen üprigen 2 für die Rentner waren teilweise komplett leer und wir mussten dicht gedrängt zusammen mit den bikes in den biker abbteilen stehen, man könte doch wenigstens zum sitzen uns in die anderen lassen, aber wir sind ja dreckig und da wollen die omas und opas sitzen, pff.



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wobei 22 Euro sind auch "nur" 4 Euro mehr als die Tageskarte in Beerfelden. Solange man nicht Stunden anstehen muss, finde ich da nicht allzu schlimm. Wenn man aber nur eine Fahrt in zwei Stunden schafft weil man ewig anstehen muss, lohnt das nicht wirklich.


----------



## enemy111 (8. April 2013)

woher stammt die info, dass die bahn jetzt wirklich alle 15 minuten fährt? warst selbst vor ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solidcruiser (8. April 2013)

enemy111 schrieb:


> woher stammt die info, dass die bahn jetzt wirklich alle 15 minuten fährt? warst selbst vor ort?



jap war gestern, also sonntag da. Und weiter oben war doch glaub mal so ein Link wo irgendwas stand mit der Bürgermeister hätte das jetzt veranlasst, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## mastercremaster (8. April 2013)

Hey Leute,
wie sind denn die Streckenverhältnisse bezüglich Schneelage zur Zeit?
Würde gerne am Wochenende des 19. April fahren und habe Schiss, dass noch zuviel Schnee auf den DH Strecken liegt.
Freue mich über eure Hilfe,
besten Dank


----------



## Solidcruiser (8. April 2013)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie sind denn die Streckenverhältnisse bezüglich Schneelage zur Zeit?
> Würde gerne am Wochenende des 19. April fahren und habe Schiss, dass noch zuviel Schnee auf den DH Strecken liegt.
> Freue mich über eure Hilfe,
> besten Dank



Es liegt aufm dem ixs dh kein bisschen mehr, DH2 weiß ich nicht und auf den freerides eigentlich auch nur am rand


----------



## mastercremaster (8. April 2013)

oh,  ja hört sich  doch super an.  Dank dir


----------



## Sasse82 (10. April 2013)

Jetzt am Wochenende geht es ja los mit den Fahrtechnikkursen (Einsteiger & Co).
Weiß jemand wie stark sich das auf die Bergbahn Kapazität auswirkt? Ist damit der Andrang dann deutlich größer oder merkt man das eher kaum?
S.Tschuschke und ich schwanken für Samstag noch zwischen Wildbad und Beerfelden, das könnte ggf. die Entscheidung beeinflussen.


----------



## enemy111 (10. April 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren, nur dass es bei uns sonntag werden würde.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Jetzt am Wochenende geht es ja los mit den Fahrtechnikkursen (Einsteiger & Co).
> Weiß jemand wie stark sich das auf die Bergbahn Kapazität auswirkt? Ist damit der Andrang dann deutlich größer oder merkt man das eher kaum?
> S.Tschuschke und ich schwanken für Samstag noch zwischen Wildbad und Beerfelden, das könnte ggf. die Entscheidung beeinflussen.




Wenn du die Wetterverhältnisse anschaust,..wird so oder so voller sein.
Die Kurse werden auch noch mal gut 15 Leute sein sicherlich..
Probiers..


----------



## Sasse82 (10. April 2013)

Naja, aktuell ist noch Regen für Samstag vorhergesagt. Trocken werden die Strecken, auch wenn es nicht regnet, keinesfalls sein. Die Schönwetterfahrer wird es schon mal nicht anlocken. ;-)
Aber 15 Leute aus dem Kurs + die normalen Fahrer... puhh, das könnte voll werden.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (10. April 2013)

Die Teilnehmer von den Kursen fahren nicht so oft mit der Bergbahn, da verbringt man die meiste Zeit an ein paar ausgewählten Stellen.


----------



## enemy111 (11. April 2013)

Naja mitlerweile sieht der Wetterbericht ja etwas viel versprechender aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (11. April 2013)

Weis jemand jetzt was genaues zu den Bergbahn Fahrzeiten? Fährt die sicher alle 15 Minuten oder doch nur alle 30 Minuten?


----------



## Switch-Rider (11. April 2013)

bei viel betrieb alle 15 min sonst alle 30 min


----------



## enemy111 (17. April 2013)

So, wir waren spontan das ganze We da und haben im Auto gepennt 

Samstag: Normale Wartezeiten, meist 15 minuten. Zum Nachmittag hin deutlich länger, teilweise 45 Minuten.. Ziemlich nervig.

Sonntag: Da mit einem riesigen Ansturm gerechnet wurde (was auch der Fall war), wurde zusätzlich noch der Bike-Bus eingesetzt, Fuhr im 30 Minuten-Takt, passt sehr gut.
Wartezeiten eher generell kürzer als Samstag Nachmittag, und das obwohl bestimmt 2x - 3x so viele Biker da waren!

Ging also absolut klar. 

Die Bergbahn fährt wie geschrieben bei viel Betrieb ( wie vergangenes We ) alle 15 Minuten, meistens hätten aber noch 2-3 Biker reingepasst.. warum auch immer die nicht zusätzlich noch mit dürfen, ist mir ein Rätsel 

Strecken (-pflege) top!


----------



## bestmove (17. April 2013)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ...
> Strecken (-pflege) top!



Oha, steht die Northshore wieder? 4Cross?


----------



## enemy111 (18. April 2013)

Der DH wurde gründlich "saniert"


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2013)

IXS und DH2 oder nur IXS?


----------



## Tribal84 (22. April 2013)

kurze frage, hab das gestern nur am rande mitbekommen..
wollen die wirklich 1â¬ fÃ¼rs abdampfen vom rad?

Gestern hÃ¤tte auch der Shuttle-Bus durchgehend fahren kÃ¶nnen.. wÃ¤re sehr gut gewesen..

achso und 22â¬ am wochenende sind halt ne ansage


----------



## Solidcruiser (22. April 2013)

Wo ich letzes Sonntag da war,hat es nichts gekostet aber ne von Kärcher gesponserte strecke und bike cleanstation ohne einen kärcher hochdruckreiniger sondern nur mit gartenschlauch (nur *einer* d.h man mss warten) ist einfach lächerlich. Ja ok man sagt es ist nich gut für die lager aber wennan nicht drauf zielt und ihn nicht auf voller leistung hat ist es doch ok. Allso das is scho bissle schwach.


----------



## Norman. (22. April 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> kurze frage, hab das gestern nur am rande mitbekommen..
> wollen die wirklich 1 fürs abdampfen vom rad?




-------------------> Wildbad-Logik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (22. April 2013)

die frage ist ob es stimmt


----------



## Norman. (22. April 2013)

Es stimmt.... Der Hochdruckreiniger, der da für gewöhnlich steht, hat nen Münzeinwurfschlitz


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. April 2013)

is so sven, kp was da grad abgeht  auf jeden fall fühlt man sich ganz schön verarscht würd ich sagen!!!!!


----------



## Myrkskog (22. April 2013)

Also ab und an geht der Hochdruckreiniger auch so. Keine Ahnung wovon das genau abhängt


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. April 2013)

von den kröten in der kasse wohl...


----------



## Tribal84 (22. April 2013)

das ja witzig..sind die denn völlig bescheuert..
ich steh morgens schon 25min an für ne karte und dann abends noch nen euro zum abdampfen..wohlgemerkt sind 22euro tageskarte auch nicht mal eben so billig...
ohh man da will einer die biker loswerden, ob die firma kärcher sowas auch lustig findet als sponsor ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. April 2013)

war auch etwas geschockt letztes jahr fürs bike waschen zu bezahlen bin dann mit nem dreckigen rad heim, schon armselig.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. April 2013)

Noch nie jemand auf die Idee gekommen, einfach den Schlauch abzumachen und den zu nutzen? N dämlichen Dampfstrahler werd ich eh net nehmen um mein Bike zu putzen...


----------



## jatschek (23. April 2013)

Hehe gute Idee, ich pack mir mal nen Verlängerungsschlauch incl. Düse mit in die Bikeparkkiste.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. April 2013)

Alternativ and der Putzstation unten (Ausgang Dh2) nach der letzen Abfahrt putzen


----------



## Norman. (23. April 2013)

Die geht nimmer


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2013)

Aber dann is es immernoch n Dampfstrahler


----------



## wesone (24. April 2013)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Alternativ and der Putzstation unten (Ausgang Dh2) nach der letzen Abfahrt putzen




Des Ding geht doch schon ewig nicht mehr.

Oder gibt es da wieder was neues ?


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Des Ding geht doch schon ewig nicht mehr.
> 
> Oder gibt es da wieder was neues ?



Errrr - kein Plan ^^ Als ich Ende letzten Jahres da war gings iwann ma


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. April 2013)

Einfach kein bock auf stress mit den Betreibern die werden aj nich umsonst geld haben wollen, manipulieren tu ich da nix aber noch weniger zahl ich für sowas.

Wenn Du nich genau auf die Lager ballerst mit dem Ding sondern reifen und rahmen absritzt is das doch halb sowild


----------



## Norman. (30. Mai 2013)

Heute waren mal Fotografen da.. Kennt die jem. bzw. seid ihr hier aktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (2. Juni 2013)

Servus,  

Kann jemdand was über die aktuellen Streckenzustände in Wildbad sagen ?

Überlege evtl. heute Mittag noch kurz rüberzufahren. Wäre halt die Frage wie z.B. die Freeride Strecken nach dem Daueregen der letzen Tage aussehen.


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Kann jemdand was über die aktuellen Streckenzustände in Wildbad sagen ?
> 
> Überlege evtl. heute Mittag noch kurz rüberzufahren. Wäre halt die Frage wie z.B. die Freeride Strecken nach dem Daueregen der letzen Tage aussehen.




Ich glaube, dass mans heute ziemlich vergessen kann... Selbst n paar Orte weiter hier bei mir, hats die normalen befestigten Radwege weggeschwemmt.. Hatten hier im Enzkreis und Umgebung ziemlich viele Überflutungen gestern


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2013)

haha ... wie soll das wohl aussehen wenns wochenlang regnet und dann mal 1 tag nicht ?


----------



## wesone (2. Juni 2013)

Norman. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass mans heute ziemlich vergessen kann... Selbst n paar Orte weiter hier bei mir, hats die normalen befestigten Radwege weggeschwemmt.. Hatten hier im Enzkreis und Umgebung ziemlich viele Überflutungen gestern


 
Also bei uns ist das nicht ganz so schlimm, wohne Luftlinie 15 KM von Wildbad entfernt. Aber dann werde ich mich heute vielleicht mal wieder aufs CC Bike schwingen.


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> wohne Luftlinie 15 KM von Wildbad entfernt.




Dito  Aber Richtung Pforzheim

Edit: @HeavyBiker  Ich war am Donnerstag als es nicht geregnet hat.. Ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt.. Nur nach den Sintfluten der letzten 3 Tage..


----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Donnerstag nach Bad Wildbad, bin aber nicht scharf auf eine
Schlammschlacht. Wie gut trocknet der Boden dort? Soll ja bis dahin
nicht mehr regnen...


----------



## Norman. (3. Juni 2013)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne Donnerstag nach Bad Wildbad, bin aber nicht scharf auf eine
> Schlammschlacht. Wie gut trocknet der Boden dort? Soll ja bis dahin
> nicht mehr regnen...




Kannst du ohne Probleme machen  i.d.R. kann man auch schon den Tag danach fahren  Letzten Donnerstag wars bei gutem Wetter echt gut zum fahren und davor hats ja auch geregnet


----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. Juni 2013)

hört sich doch gut an, super


----------



## Obstbrot (17. Juni 2013)

moinsen miteinander! Hat jemand n tipp wo man sich in wildbad für ein paar tage einquartieren kann. Jugendherberge find ich keine. Werde wahrsch mit m zug anreisen und 2-3 tage machen.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (17. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier nach 

http://www.bad-wildbad.de/urlaubsziel-schwarzwald/unterkunftssuche/


----------



## wesone (5. November 2013)

Servus,  Weis zufällig jemand wie es in Wildbad mit den Öffnungszeiten ab dem kommenden Wochenende aussieht ?  Offiziell ist die Saisons ja beendet, aber der Park hat ja die letzen Winter jaauch jedes WE geöffnet wenn kein Schnee lag.  Auf der HP von Park sind leider keine Infos zu den Winteröffnungszeiten zu finden.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (5. November 2013)

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/

Da steht alles


----------



## wesone (5. November 2013)

Hallo,  In der Zwischenzeitsteht es da , habe ich gerade auch gesehen.  Heute Mittag stand leider noch nichts dort deswegen die Nachfrage, aber jetzt weiß ich ja Bescheid ;-).


----------



## Otterauge (13. Dezember 2013)

Wie schauts den So. mit der Bahn aus, fährt die im 30min oder 45min takt... Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden


----------



## wesone (13. Dezember 2013)

Bahn fährt alle 30 min. und das Wetter ist auch super momentan.

Wer geht den Morgen oder am Sonntag nach Wildbad, denn alleine fahren ist mir auf der IXS-Strecke nicht so ganz geheuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo, auf der Hompage steht das der Conti Bikepark in die Winterpause geht und alle Strecken gesperrt sind, jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher da ich am Samstag hin will ob das für die Strecken DH 1 und DH 2 auch gilt, weiß jemand bescheid?

Gruß Günter


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2014)

Alles zu.


----------



## Norman. (16. Januar 2014)

"Aufgrund der guten Wetterprognosen verschieben wir unsere Winterpause nochmals. Der Conti Bikepark Bad Wildbad hat dieses Wochenende geöffnet!!! 

Die Öffnungszeiten für Samstag, 18. Januar und Sonntag, 19. Januar sind wie üblich von 10-16 Uhr, Tickets gibt es bei Dieter in der Bergstation." 

Aus Facebook


----------



## nevermind87 (18. Januar 2014)

geht jemand morgen in den bikepark der n blutigen anfänger bisschen unter die fittiche nimmt? ansonsten würde mich interessieren.. ob derDH2 fürn anfänger halbwegs zu bewältigen is?


----------



## wesone (19. Januar 2014)

@nevermind87  Muss zwar heute leider arbeiten, aber sonst können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren gehen.


ps.  Ich finde den IXS für den Anfang fast besser geeignet, aber alle Strecken in Wildbad sind auch für Anfänger im Prinzip gut machbar.


----------



## nevermind87 (19. Januar 2014)

war da und wurde von zwei netten jungs etwas gecoacht, habs einigermaßen den IXS runtergeschaft (sagen wir mal mind 1/3 bin ich gelaufen weils mir zu heavy war) und ganz am ende auf den stegen wos schon fast fertig is etwas zu schnell rangefahren und infolge n 2 cm cut am linken jochbein nachdem ich unglücklich auf die brille aufgeschlagen bin, was den bikeparktag dann leider beendet hat. machbar ist es, allerdings wirklich ne herausforderung... hat aber bock spaß gemacht, ich hoffe der winter verzieht sich des jahr schnell das ich wieder hin kann - dann gerne zusammen @wesone


----------



## ketis (20. Januar 2014)

Die Holzbauten am ende sind gefährlich ^^

Hat mich auch mal drei monate zwangspause gekostet....


----------



## nevermind87 (20. Januar 2014)

jo.. total unterschätzt..  bin da runtergekommen wie ein nasser sack...naja, nur so lernt man  gell :F


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Januar 2014)

nevermind87 schrieb:


> jo.. total unterschätzt..  bin da runtergekommen wie ein nasser sack...naja, nur so lernt man  gell :F


Gibt verschiedene Lerntypen, das ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich . Ich persönlich lern ja lieber durch mich vorsichtig ran tasten ^^. Den Dh2 kannste im Prinzip auch mal probieren. Der Einstieg vom Querweg ist echt heftig, aber danach wird es einfacher. Ich finde der Dh2 ist schwerer zum flowig fahren, aber bis auf den Einstieg einfacher zum einfach mal runter kommen.


----------



## nevermind87 (24. Januar 2014)

ja der DH2 wird als nächstes in angriff genommen, aber vieleicht warte ich noch ein  wenig und setz erstmal ein fahrtechniktraining mit einheimischen Bad Wildbiketrainerianern an bevor ich dann doch noch was brech  hoffentlich halt ich solang aus.. die kurse sind ja erst wieder im april! es juckt mich ehrlichgesagt schon wieder in den fingern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (21. Februar 2014)

hey bin wahrscheinlich Samstag in Wildbad. Ist von euch jemand da an den ich mich dranhängen könnte? Kenn den Park nicht besonders gut und bin mir bei der Linienwahl auf der dh an vielen Stellen etwas unsicher


----------



## nevermind87 (22. Februar 2014)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> hey bin wahrscheinlich Samstag in Wildbad. Ist von euch jemand da an den ich mich dranhängen könnte? Kenn den Park nicht besonders gut und bin mir bei der Linienwahl auf der dh an vielen Stellen etwas unsicher



hallo kenny, ja also wir sind 4 leute aus pforzheim , sind morgen so ab 10:30 etwa im park, kannst dich gern dranhängen, freu mich über mit-n00bs hehe


----------



## IkilledKenny (22. Februar 2014)

super wie erkenne ich euch? ich hab nen weissen vw t5 und n schwarzes Demo


----------



## fr-andi (22. Februar 2014)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> super wie erkenne ich euch? ich hab nen weissen vw t5 und n schwarzes Demo


Schlechtes Erkennungsmerkmal..
Glaub, genau die Kombimation ist unter DH'ler verbreiteter als jede andere


----------



## Resendisback (22. Februar 2014)

@nevermind87 was fährst du denn für ein Rad, dämpfer und gabel? Man muss sich mit seinem fahrwerk auseinandersetzen. Wenn man weis wofür welche einstellung ist und alles korrekt selber einstellen kann, bringt es enorm mehr sicherheit, 1. weil das fahrwerk richtig auf den untergrund reagiert und 2. weil man dadurch vom kopf her viel überzeugter/freier/konzentrierter fahren kann.
Das ist genauso, wenn nicht sogar wichtiger als fahrtechnik.


----------



## nevermind87 (22. Februar 2014)

Resendisback schrieb:


> @nevermind87 was fährst du denn für ein Rad, dämpfer und gabel? Man muss sich mit seinem fahrwerk auseinandersetzen. Wenn man weis wofür welche einstellung ist und alles korrekt selber einstellen kann, bringt es enorm mehr sicherheit, 1. weil das fahrwerk richtig auf den untergrund reagiert und 2. weil man dadurch vom kopf her viel überzeugter/freier/konzentrierter fahren kann.
> Das ist genauso, wenn nicht sogar wichtiger als fahrtechnik.



N scott Gambler 20 mit ner Fox 40 Gabel vorne (Preload voll aufgedreht um meinem gewicht von etwas über 100kg zu entsprechen) und im floating link hinten ne 450mm feder die extra nachgerüstet wurde. Nachdem ich nun five ten stiefel hab und auch die pins in meinen flat pedals verlängert hab ging es heute im bikepark sehr gut, die stelle (holzrampen) an der ich letztes mal geflogen bin war mit der richtigen technik sehr einfach zu befahren.. wenn auch mit muffensausen  Einzig mit dem rebound meiner gabel bin ich noch nicht warm und hab auch keine ahnung wie ich die einstellen soll


----------



## nevermind87 (22. Februar 2014)

sorry kenny, hab dir per pn meine tel. nr geschickt aber hier ins forum nichmehr geschaut und geschrieben hattest du ja nicht, hoffe du hattest auch ohne uns einen schönen tag


----------



## IkilledKenny (22. Februar 2014)

ah verdammt ich bin erst morgen (Sonntag) da hab mich verschrieben.  eie schauts da sus jemand am Start?


----------



## th1 (4. März 2014)

Servus
ich bin jetzt für ein halbes Jahr in Weissach und würde am WE mal in Bad Wildbad die DH Strecken probieren.
Wäre cool wenn sich jemand zu fahren findet...
Bis dahin
LG Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (5. März 2014)

.


----------



## Norman. (5. März 2014)

Den wirste nichmehr laufen sehen^^


----------



## th1 (5. März 2014)

Ach es gibt gar keinen Liftbetrieb zur Zeit?


----------



## Norman. (5. März 2014)

Seit Mitte 2012 nimmer


----------



## th1 (5. März 2014)

Na so´n Mist^^
Also wäre super wenn sich jemand zum fahren findet.
Bin das erste Mal in Wildbad...
Ich werd denk Sonntag fahren, Wetter soll ja ideal werden


----------



## KA-Biker (16. März 2014)

Der wird wohl nie mehr laufen.
Ich warte jetzt schon zwei Jahre darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2014)

.


----------



## matou (27. März 2014)

Messerharry schrieb:


> _Wer ohne Ticket fährt riskiert eine Geldbuße von mind. 100 Euro._



Wo hast du diese Info her?
Wer erstellt/fordert das Busgeld? Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage?


----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2014)

.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (28. März 2014)

Das Bußgeld bezieht sich sicherlich auf die Bergbahn-Fahrt.Ist wie Busfahren ohne Fahrkarte. Im Übrigen passt es mal wieder: Alles top gepflegt und gewartet vorfinden wollen und nichts dafür zahlen. Wie soll ein Schlepplift/Shuttle ohne Einnahmen finanziert werden? Bedanken wird sich bei dir keiner.Es gibt wie du sicher weißt auch Bautage. Da kann man sich beteiligen und bekommt als Dank eine Tageskarte oder bei mehr Helferstunden auch eine Saisonkarte.


----------



## Messerharry (28. März 2014)

vielleicht trifft man sich mal


----------



## Norman. (28. März 2014)




----------



## ScottyFR20 (28. März 2014)

Mach mal langsam mit solchen Drohungen.Hier schreibt kein kiddie mit losem Mundwerk.

Habe meinen Text abgeändert. Deine Feierabendrunde habe ich mit Ortsnähe assoziiert. Ist mir auch egal wo du herkommst.

Fakt ist,nichts bezahlen wollen und sich noch beschweren,dass man ein Entgelt bei unerlaubter Nutzung, sei es Bergbahn oder Strecke berappen muss beim Erwischtwerden. Weitere Diskussionen machen keinen Sinn.


----------



## Myrkskog (28. März 2014)

Hat jemand Ahnung was die Tageskarte jetzt 2014 kostet? Auf der Homepage steht einmal 24€ Bei der Preisliste als auch 20€ unter "Bikepark" - und was kostet das dann unter der Woche - 17€ oder wie seither 15€?


----------



## CharleyHorse (3. April 2014)

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/preise.php

Wochentags 17 und am We 24.

Werde am Sonntag da sein  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14720


----------



## Myrkskog (3. April 2014)

Jetzte haben sie wohl die 20€ rausgenommen. 24€ ist allerdings schon recht dreist ohne Schlepplift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharleyHorse (3. April 2014)

Immerhin neue Strecke ...


----------



## ms06-rider (4. April 2014)

CharleyHorse schrieb:


> Immerhin neue Strecke ...



Neue Strecke? Schade nur dass der schlimmste Engpass nach oben ist und nicht nach unten. Wenn man net hoch kommt bringt auch die neue Strecke leider nichts =(


----------



## Schnitte (4. April 2014)

wir wollen um den 01.05. nach Wildbad, allerdings ist der Überblick zu den Übernachtungsangeboten recht unübersichtlich.
Am Liebsten wäre uns ja zelten. Kennt jmd. einen Camping bei Bad Wildbad? Die beiden auf der HP sind ja schon ein Stück weg und die kosten zum Übernachten sind annährend so hoch wie in einem Ferienhaus

Ich nehme an auf dem Parkplatz zu schlafen ist nicht erlaubt?!


----------



## CharleyHorse (4. April 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Neue Strecke? Schade nur dass der schlimmste Engpass nach oben ist und nicht nach unten. Wenn man net hoch kommt bringt auch die neue Strecke leider nichts =(



Jo die bauen den unteren Teil vom Freeride neu


----------



## Stefan3500 (4. April 2014)

Freeride = Kärcher oder der Singletrail der hinter dem 4x losgeht?


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notonrider (4. April 2014)

Es gibt den bikepark-freeride(  geht am ende vom 4x los) und den kärcher-fr der vom parkplatz startet  den grossen double nach dem northshoredrop aufm kärcher aber nicht schnell nehmen. Hab den vorgestern geflatted und bin am baum gelandet...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notonrider (4. April 2014)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wir wollen um den 01.05. nach Wildbad, allerdings ist der Überblick zu den Übernachtungsangeboten recht unübersichtlich.
> Am Liebsten wäre uns ja zelten. Kennt jmd. einen Camping bei Bad Wildbad? Die beiden auf der HP sind ja schon ein Stück weg und die kosten zum Übernachten sind annährend so hoch wie in einem Ferienhaus
> 
> Ich nehme an auf dem Parkplatz zu schlafen ist nicht erlaubt?!


Auf dem Parkplatz zu Campen sollte kein Problem sein. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms06-rider (5. April 2014)

Auf dem Parkplatz campen ist prinzipiell illegal. Wie im allgemeinen Wildcampen in Deutschland. Ob das ganze in Wildbade tatsächlich problematisch ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Rechtslage ist klar.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, dieser bescheuerte Tapatalk Text nervt echt saumäßig. Kann man das nicht abstellen/ automatisch rausfiltern?

Gesendet von meinem Computer ohne Tapatalk 2 -.-


----------



## Notonrider (5. April 2014)

Doch, geht. Habe aber seit kurzem ein neues handy und hatte es nochnicht abgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharleyHorse (6. April 2014)

War heute da war ein cooler Tag 
Das Warten auf die Bahn war ok wenn man sich beschäftigen kann oder sich unterhält.
Und am Kärcher (GoPro) Freeride gibts untenrum neue Sachen.

IXS hart wie gewohnt.

War zeuge von nem harten Sturz. Zum Glück ohne Folgen.
Sah aber extrem krass aus.

Den Drop wage ich mich noch nicht! Muss halt alles passen!


----------



## th1 (14. April 2014)

Wochenend Tageskarte 24€ so wie es auch in der Preisliste steht..


----------



## th1 (14. April 2014)

Ah sry hab die oberen Antworten irgendwie ignoriert


----------



## evilthommy (16. April 2014)

hallo, 

die tageskarte kostet laut homepage 24 euro, ist da der lift inkl ? weil auf der lift homepage steht 10 euro pro tageskarte ???
und wo kann ich die karte dann kaufen? 
grüsse thomas


----------



## ms06-rider (17. April 2014)

Hey,

die Tageskarte kostet dich 24 € und du bekommst diese an der Bikestation ein paar Meter oberhalb des großen Parkplatzes oben auf dem Sommerberg. Der Lift ist entweder theoretisch, oder tatsächlich dabei, je nach dem was du damit meinen solltest. Wenn du den Schlepplift meinst, den gibt's nicht mehr, die Fahrt damit war aber früher inklusive daher theoretisch dabei . Bergbahnkarte ist bei den 24€ inbegriffen. Tagespreis ist also definitiv 24€. Auf keinen Fall unten am Automat diese Tageskarten dort für die Bergbahn kaufen (die meinst du mit lift homepage karte?!), sondern im Bikeshop die Tageskarte, denn nur damit ist sowohl Nutzung der Strecken, als auch der Bergbahn erlaubt.


----------



## evilthommy (17. April 2014)

und wie mache ich das, wenn ich unten parke?  
bzw mit dem rad losrolle, weil ich an der mittelstation wohne 

falls nur oben möglich, muss ich mit dem auto hochfahren zur angegebenen bikepark adresse oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (17. April 2014)

Gregor hat heute den IXS Drop neu gemacht. Ist mal wieder sehr gut geworden. Höhe und Länge ist gleich geblieben, aber der Absprung ist jetzt besser nach der Landung ausgerichtet. Also evtl. mal kurz vorher anschauen und nicht leicht schräg wie seither drüberrauschen sonst gibts vielleicht eine Gemüse-Landung.


----------



## ms06-rider (17. April 2014)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Gregor hat heute den IXS Drop neu gemacht. Ist mal wieder sehr gut geworden. Höhe und Länge ist gleich geblieben, aber der Absprung ist jetzt besser nach der Landung ausgerichtet. Also evtl. mal kurz vorher anschauen und nicht leicht schräg wie seither drüberrauschen sonst gibts vielleicht eine Gemüse-Landung.



Coole Aktion den Hinweis zu teilen  

@evilthommy: Gibt auf jeden Fall auch ne Wochenend-Karte. Früher konnte man meist umsonst bei der ersten Fahrt mit hoch wenn man gemeint hat man kommt von unten und muss oben noch ne Karte kaufen. Weis aber nicht wie das in letzer Zeit geregelt wird. Ruf doch einfach kurz ma bei der Bikestation an, die können dir wohl am schnellsten und sichersten weiterhelfen


----------



## jatschek (17. April 2014)

Och neeeeee,die sollten den doch kuerzer machen.


----------



## Radfahrer123 (18. April 2014)

Servus, wie läuft das mit dem Lift bzw. der Bergbahn in Wildbad? Habe schon die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber keine Info gefunden. Ist das einfach eine Art Bahn, die eine gewisse Anzahl Biker den Berg mit hoch nimmt und alle halbe, bzw. viertel Stunde fährt? Und wie lange dauert dann ein Auftransport? Gibt es da auch einen Lift?


----------



## Sasse82 (19. April 2014)

Ich war heute seit über einem halben Jahr mal wieder in Bad Wildbad und ich muss leider sagen, dass es bis auf weiteres mein letztes Mal gewesen sein wird. Abgesehen von der IXS-Downhill-Strecke warten dort eigentlich nur Enttäuschen auf einen.

- Die Situation mit der Bergbahn ist unmöglich, ich war von 11-16 Uhr dort und habe gerade mal 4 Abfahrten geschafft. Teilweise lag das auch an mir, aber durchschnittlich wartet man in der Regel 30 min oder mehr unten an der Bahn bis man wieder hoch kann.
- Die Frage ob denn heute der Shuttle-Bus fährt wurde mit "nein" beantwortet, komischerweise habe ich ihn dann später oben an der Bikestation mindestens zweimal Leute abladen sehen. Der Shuttle ist dann wohl nur für erlauchte Wildbad VIPs vorgesehen oder wie?
- Der Shuttle Fahrer wollte dann wohl auch noch cool sein und ist mit 30 Sachen oder mehr durch Schlaglöcher gefahren, was dazu geführt hat, dass die Räder fast vom Anhänger runtergefallen, mindestens aber unsaft aneinander oder mit dem Hänger kollidiert sind.
- Die Freeride-Strecken sind nach wie vor ein Witz. Seit Jahren tut sich hier fast nichts und wenn dann ändert es sich mehr zum schlechten als zum guten.
- Für das ganze soll ich dann auch noch inzwischen 24€ pro Tag zahlen.

Es ist wirklich schade drum, denn die IXS Strecke hat wirklich was. Aber das ganze negative drum herum ist es mir nicht wert so dass ich mich in anderen Parks vergnügen werde.


----------



## ms06-rider (19. April 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der IXS-Downhill-Strecke warten dort eigentlich nur Enttäuschen auf einen.
> - Die Freeride-Strecken sind nach wie vor ein Witz. Seit Jahren tut sich hier fast nichts und wenn dann ändert es sich mehr zum schlechten als zum guten.



Biste bescheuert (net bös gemeint  )? Die DH2 ist auch ne sehr spaßig Strecke, oder war se zummindest als ich se das letzte mal gefahren bin. Und wenn da richtig gute Freeride-Strecken wären, dann wäre es noch voller. Und der Park ist jetzt schon vollkommen überfordert =/ Und 30 Minuten klingt noch ziemlich ok. Das letzte mal dass ich war wars meist ne 3/4 Stunde bis Stunde...Am WE kannste es komplett vergessen, unter der Woche (kein Feiertag) ist sicherlich meist top.

@Radfahrer123: Google mal Sommerbergbahn. Das Ding bringt dich hoch, Lift gibt es keinen. 16 Biker pro Fahrt und fährt alle viertel Stunde. Grobe 5min oder so Fahrtzeit, dann nochmal 5 min bis zur Strecke hoch schieben.


----------



## Myrkskog (20. April 2014)

Ein bisschen muss ich dem "Sasse" schon recht geben. Vorallem der Transport ist im Moment wirklich mit langen Watezeiten verbunden. Liegt natürlich auch daran, dass gerade Osterferien sind und noch viele Parks gar nicht offen haben. Ärgerlich ist natürlich, wenn die Bahn jedes Mal mit unterem und oberen Abteil leer abfährt, während draußen noch unzählige Leute stehen. Früher hat die Bergbahn kaum was mit den Bikern verdient - wenn das heute immer noch so ist, wovon ich ausgehe, kann man sich denken, dass die auch kein großes Interesse an den Bikern haben.


----------



## jatschek (20. April 2014)

Aktuell lassen sie max 16 leute rein, angeblich weil die bahn sonst ueberlastet ist und nicht loskommt...da soll nochmal einer sagen leichtbau lohnt nicht.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. April 2014)

So ein Blödsinn. 
Ich bin da schon mitgefahren als Bike und Personen Abteile gestopfte voll waren. Da ist nichts schlecht los gekommen.
Faule Ausreden, nichts weiter...


----------



## Radfahrer123 (22. April 2014)

Wenn ich hier so lese, dann hört sich das echt übel an. Ist die Situation immer so schlimm im Park? Ich wohne ca. 500km von Wildbad weg und will eigentlich Mitte Mai für ein langes Wochenende nach Wildbad, aber anscheint lohnt sich da nicht wirklich, oder ist das mit den Wartezeiten an der Bergbahn nicht immer so heftig? Wenn ich pro Tag nur 4 Abfahrten schaffe, dann könnte ich mir den Weg sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (22. April 2014)

Naja, das ist schwer vorherzusagen.
Es hängt ganz davon ab wie viel los ist. Ohne den Shuttle kommen eben nur 16 Biker pro 15 min den Berg hoch.
Da kannst du dir ausrechnen, dass man ab 50 Leuten im Park mal mindestens 30 min oder eher noch mehr anstehen muss.
Mehr als 4 Abfahrten sind sicherlich drin, da ich selbst an dem Tag nicht die vollen 8 Stunden ausgenutzt habe, da kamen schon ein paar ungünstige Faktoren zusammen. Dennoch wirst du damit rechnen müssen, dass du viel warten musst.
Ob und wann der Shuttle fährt weiß ich nicht, ich vermute da ist ein wenig Willkür mit im Spiel.

Wenn du unbedingt nach Wildbad willst würde ich dir empfehlen Tage zu nehmen an denen tendenziell weniger los ist, z.B. an den Öffnungstagen unter der Woche. Dann fährt die Bahn allerdings nur alle 30 min, was wiederum "okay" ist falls du dann jedes Mal mit der nächsten Ladung mit hoch kommst. Wenn du dann aber eine verpasst oder eben mehr als 16 Leute warten ist es natürlich super blöd.


----------



## evilthommy (22. April 2014)

das du 8 std zeit hast zum biken pro tag schafft man auch mehr wie 4 , wildbad lohnt sich abre nur für die dh der rest ist käse... beide freeride strecken sind nicht zuende gebaucht und nicht richtig durchdacht, 
ich sag nur kärcher freeride am ende flach und flacher.... ----> bergauf zum drop


----------



## Sasse82 (22. April 2014)

Zitat des Shop-Betreibers: "Das kommt dabei heraus wenn Leute den Park bauen die keine Ahnung vom Radfahren haben... naja, doch, haben sie, vom Rennradfahren"  ;-)


----------



## Radfahrer123 (23. April 2014)

Ok dann hat sich Wildbad wohl erledigt. Ich hatte zwar vor in der Woche zu fahren, aber dann fährt die Bahn ja nur halb so oft und das bringt mir auch nichts. Auf Videos sah der Park eigentlich sehr spaßig aus, auch die Freeride, aber was man hier so liest klingt nicht berauschend. Schlechte Strecken und dann nur 6 Abfahrten pro Tag lohnen sich nicht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. April 2014)

Im Winter ist immer wenig los und die IXS ist wenn kein Schnee liegt super  Wartezeiten sind dann auch nicht schlimm. An WE wo halt viel los ist, lohnt es wirklich nicht. Unter der Woche geht es aber gut. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung. Und um die 15 minütigen Intervalle zu schaffen braucht man schon gute Zeiten uf der IXS um die Bahn alle 15 Minuten zu erwischen  Daher reichen die 30 Minuten Intervalle (wenn nicht zu viel los ist) auch recht gut aus. Wie gesagt, alles meine persönliche Erfahrung! Bin aber nie an WE im Sommer oder um Feiertage da gewesen.


----------



## Myrkskog (26. April 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Zitat des Shop-Betreibers: "Das kommt dabei heraus wenn Leute den Park bauen die keine Ahnung vom Radfahren haben... naja, doch, haben sie, vom Rennradfahren"  ;-)



Sorry, aber das ist einfach absoluter Bullshit. Was können denn die Streckenbauer dafür, dass man den halben Berg umfahren muss um zur Talstation zurückzukommen? Die Freeride Linienführung gibt einfach nicht mehr her. Aber wer in BW lebt, weiß, dass man hier froh sein kann, wenn man überhaupt irgendwo durch den Wald eine Strecke anlegen darf. Manchmal ist es voll und man hat längere Wartezeiten , das kann vorkommen - aber wer trotzdem nur 4 Abfahrten schafft sollte mal drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht evtl. an seinen Fahrfähigkeiten liegt. Die 2 Leute , die im Moment die Strecken machen, geben sich auf jeden Fall enorm Mühe und machen das auch mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten. Wir können froh sein, dass wir da überhaupt fahren dürfen. Andernorts sind Bikeparkprojekte aufgegeben worden, weil die Erlaubnis zum Streckenbau dermaßen eingeschränkt wurde, dass es sich nicht mehr gelohnt hätte - z.B. Wiesensteig. Ihr könnt euch also beklagen, dass der Transport ab und an besser funktionieren könnte, aber die Streckenbauer können da nichts dafür.


----------



## evilthommy (27. April 2014)

Ja ne is klar macht halt voll sinn wenn strecken bergauf gehen.. sollte lieber die dh2 umgebaut werden zu ner spassigen 2 mit diversen jumps drops usw line 1 verblockte reicht doch


----------



## visionthing (29. April 2014)

DH2 ist doch ne Klasse Strecke und sollte höchstens im letzten Abschnitt geändert werden wobei man den eh prima auf der dh1 zu Ende fahren kann. 

--


----------



## Myrkskog (29. April 2014)

...und wo willst du denn bitte im DH2 "diverse spaßige Jumps und Drops" einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (2. Mai 2014)

Eben, die Trasse ist eben Steil und geröllig. 
die Spitzkehren könnte man evtl mal rausnehmen. 


Ich denke aber auch der Park brauch eine gescheite Freeride Line bis unten durch. Nicht zwei halblebige mit ungeeigneten Trassen.
Evtl. lohnt es sich hier mal mit der Stadt über eine neue Streckenführung zu reden und eine andere Strecke zurückzubauen.
Der 4X ist ja eh tot ohne 
Lift.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Mai 2014)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Eben, die Trasse ist eben Steil und geröllig.
> die Spitzkehren könnte man evtl mal rausnehmen.
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Wombat213 (18. Mai 2014)

Warum gibt's den  lift beim 4x nicht mehr? Der 4x hat echt mega laune gemacht.


----------



## Yeti666 (15. Juni 2014)

Darum http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aft.52163eb7-2648-4481-a066-f464a38c901c.html


----------



## Wombat213 (15. Juni 2014)

Das is natürlich doof


----------



## Yeti666 (15. Juni 2014)

Das ist nicht nur doof sondern in höchstem Maße armselig von den beteiligten Zuständigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## great87rick (17. Juni 2014)

Bin ab morgen in Stuttgart bei bekannten und wollte evtl. am Freitag mal rüber nach Wildbad fahren, meint ihr da ist viel los?
Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, könnt ich euch melden...hab auch ein Träger für 3 Bikes;-)


----------



## Notonrider (17. Juni 2014)

Freitags und allgemein unter der Woche ist im Normalfall nicht viel los.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Juni 2014)

Brückentag und so...Denk aber dass es schon noch gehen könnte.


----------



## Yeti666 (19. Juni 2014)

Veranstaltungstipp 27,28 Juni:
Für alle die an diesem Wochenende im Bikepark Bad Wildbad sind und nach Beschpaßung außerhalb des Parks suchen möchte ich das kleine, feine und legendäre Open Air Festival ans Herz legen!
http://www.polterplatz.de/bands-2014/


----------



## luniz (27. Juni 2014)

Ist am Sonntag ggf. jemand da, um mein Balfa und mich mal diesen blöden IXS-Drop runter zu ziehen/brüllen/schubsen? Ich muss das Ding jetzt dann doch irgendwann mal in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Streckenzustand auf der DH 1 nach dem Rennen ist? Evtl sogar gesperrt wegen Streckenarbeiten? Bin so n bissi am überlegen die Tage mal n Abstecher nach Wiba zu machen. Wäre cool, wenn wer was wüsste, danke schonmal.


----------



## ketis (16. Juli 2014)

Kann man von Pforzheim kommend wieder ohne Umweg nach wiba fahren oder ist die Straße noch immer gesperrt?


----------



## horst_sonne (5. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

vor einigen Jahren habe ich den Norden verlassen, und bin mittlerweile im Raum Stuttgart (fast) heimisch geworden. 
Auch beim Biken bin ich aktiver als je zuvor, bislang allerdings eher abseits dieses Forums. 

Aber dennoch wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, wie denn derzeit in Bad Wildbad die Situation abseits der Downhill- und Freeridestrecken ist. Sind die fahrbar, oder liegen dort Stämme quer, die das Fahren eher lästig machen? Oder herrscht in Wildbad sogar so eine angespannte Stimmung, dass ihr am liebsten gar keine Biker haben wollt, die sich andere Wege als die offiziellen und abgepolsterten suchen, um sie langsam zu befahren? Könnte man als Unterstützung dafür auch die Bergbahn nutzen?

Danke schon mal vorab für die Informationen. 

Grüße, 
Hannes. 

Der Hintergrund: 
Mit steigender Motivation fahre ich neben MTB-Marathons auch immer anspruchsvollere Touren, also dass, was manche als "Stolperbiken" bezeichnen würden: Steil bergauf; steil, verwunden und verblockt bergab. Ich habe mehr Spaß daran, mit 8km/h eine Spitzkehre mit Stufe zu meistern, als mit 40km/h übers Steinfeld zu bolzen. Dafür konnte ich in der weiteren Gegend um Stuttgart, schon ein paar schöne Strecken ausmachen. Und, um unter der Woche den Spaßfaktor und den Lerneffekt zu erhöhen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, einen Teil der Uphills mit der Bahn zu fahren. So bin ich auf Wildbad gekommen und ich konnte auf Karten schon ein paar kleine, zackige Wege entdecken, die interessant aussehen. Meine heimliche Hoffnung ist, dass sich abends unter der Woche der Fußgänger-Verkehr sich noch in Grenzen hält. Keine blockierten Räder, Schrittgeschwindigkeit bei Begegnung mit Wanderern und weitere Maßnahmen zur Deeskalation halte ich natürlich ein. (wirklich). Wird sowas auch in Wildbad möglich sein?


----------



## matou (5. August 2014)

Hi Hannes,
bzgl Stolperbiken wirst rund um Bad Wildbad nicht wirklich fündig werden. Die Trails abseits des Bikeparks sind allesamt eher flowig, selbst die Serpentinen sind flach und auch ohne Umsetzen o.ä. zu fahren.

Wenn du es gröber willst, dann nutze lieber den Bikepark wenn gerade nicht allzuviel los ist. Gerade den alten DH (=! IXS DH) kann man auch wunderbar als "technischen Trail" fahren.

Zur Situation ausserhalb des Bikeparks siehe hier:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/576127485842232

oder hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/karlsruhe-umgebung-singletrails-touren.378323/page-271#post-11786730

Ein paar Bäume sind wohl mittlerweile verschwunden, wirklich gebessert hat sichs aber nicht.


----------



## ms06-rider (5. August 2014)

Im aktuellen Thread zur 2m Regel hat sich auch jemand über die Situation in Wildbad beschwert und mit der Bergbahn wird ja auch versucht zu verhindern, dass Biker damit gut hoch kommen. Man ist in Wildbad nicht erwünscht und sollte das Dorf mMn falls möglich einfach meiden. Und falls man doch dort ist zummindest bitte kein Geld liegen lassen (Einkaufen, Essen, Unterkunft...). Falls es unbedingt Wildbad sein muss kann ich auch den DH2 empfehlen, der ist relativ technisch. Darf aber nur mit Bikeparkticket befahren werden. Auch die DH1 ist eher n Stolpertrail, falls Fahrtechnik und Fahrwerk nicht auf ziemlich hohem Niveau sind  

Bin zwar selbst schon lang nicht mehr dort gewesen, aber falls sich die Situation dort nicht geändert haben sollte, würde ich dir das im Nachbartal gelegene Calw empfehlen. Hat dort in der Gegend viele schöne Trails, einige davon mit Stolpercharakter. Wanderer hats dort fast keine und solange man bei Begegnungen freundlich ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du dort Probleme haben wirst  Noch ne direkte Trailempfehlung: Stubenfelsen in Kentheim. Wenig Wanderer, sehr technisch mit vielen Herausforderungen und dadurch das man so langsam fahren muss ein absolut geniales Uphill/Downhill Verhältnis. Ist in Kentheim ausgeschildert, endet direkt in den Ort, sollte kein Problem sein den zu finden  Hier noch n Video davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. August 2014)

Pff, Schlüsselstelle abgekürzt....so gehts aber nicht!


----------



## ms06-rider (5. August 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Pff, Schlüsselstelle abgekürzt....so gehts aber nicht!



War genug Überwindung den Chickenway zu fahren  Ist krass eng und steil, aber ist wohl auch schon korrekt befahren worden


----------



## matou (6. August 2014)

Jupp, kenn ich....hab auch schon nach einer Probiersession meine Radspuren im Chickenway wieder verwischt. 
...sieht auf dem Video aber wieder harmloser aus, als es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## horst_sonne (6. August 2014)

Hallo matou und ms06-rider,

danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Also scheint es sich zu bestätigen, was ich auch schon über Bad Wildbad gehört habe. Ich wollte dennoch hier mal ganz unvoreingenommen nachfragen. 
Ich werde nächste Woche nach der ersten Etappe der Trans-Schwarzwald ohnehin in Bad Wildbad sein. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich nochmal motivieren und am Abend einen der Trails, die ich auf der Karte gesehen habe, unter Augenschein nehmen.

Das Video oben zeigt genau die Sachen, die ich suche. Ich denke, ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal im Nagoldtal noch ein wenig weiter hoch fahren. Bislang war ich zumeist zwischen Unterreichenbach und Hirsau auf beiden Talseiten unterwegs und hatte da schon jede Menge Spaß. Die "Schlüsselstelle" oben sieht aber auch schon im Video knackig aus - das wird wohl für die nächste Zeit einer meiner Endgegner bleiben.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal unterwegs. Auf jeden nochmal Danke für die Informationen. 

Grüße, 
Hannes.


----------



## matou (7. August 2014)

Viel Spaß! 


Btw...vom Dorf Bad Wildbad gibts auch ein offzielles Statement zu den Wegblockaden:

http://www.bad-wildbad.de/urlaubszi...ng-in-bad-wildbad-und-nordschwarzwald-id_837/


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2014)

Das klingt ja deutlich positiver als es an anderer Stelle vermittelt wurde. Dass die Strecken in direkter Nähe zum Bikepark gesperrt werden kann ich verstehen. Da gab es durchaus den ein oder anderen, der auf diese Trails ausgewichen ist, weil im die DH Strecken zu heftig waren (und die Freerides sind ja eh Blödsinn), vorallem bei schlecht Wetter und es verhalten sich nunmal leider viel zu wenige vorblich wenn sie auf Wanderer treffen . Und wenn der Wanderweg auf der anderen Talseite tatsächlich so sehr bewandert wird ist auch das noch verständlich. Hab mir allerdings selbst noch keinen Eindruck von der tatsächlichen Situation verschaffen können.


----------



## EVHD (15. August 2014)

Moin,

Ich habe die Chance nächstes Wochenende nach Pforzheim zufahren und dachte mir dann mal einen kleinen Abstecher nach Bad Wildbad zumachen. Nun stellt sich die Frage wie Einsteigerfreundlich der Park ist?
Ich besitze ein Radon Swoop 175 und fahre seit etwa 4 Monaten. War bis jetzt nur 4 mal im Bikepark Hahnenklee (Harz).


----------



## ms06-rider (15. August 2014)

Sorry, aber Wildbad ist da nicht empfehlenswert. Ist der einsteigerunfreundlichste Park den ich kenne. Beide Downhillstrecken sind eher technisch und ruppig und ohne eine Linie zu kennen selbst für Erfahrene Biker eher schwierig. Auf der DH 2 gibt es in einigen Passagen Chickenways die recht gut fahrbar sind. Je nachdem wie gern du dich also sehr an deine Grenzen begibst und notfalls auch mal schiebst kannst du es dir schon mal anschauen. Die Freerides sind schlecht. Gibt einige Videos von Wildbad, die geben nen recht guten Eindruck der Strecken  Falls du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich dir empfehlen lieber etwas mehr Fahrzeit zu investieren und entweder nach Beerfelden oder nach Lac Blanc zu fahren. Beide deutlich einsteigerfreundlicher als Wildbad, da wirst du auf jeden Fall Spaß haben .


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. August 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Wildbad ist da nicht empfehlenswert. Ist der einsteigerunfreundlichste Park den ich kenne. Beide Downhillstrecken sind eher technisch und ruppig und ohne eine Linie zu kennen selbst für Erfahrene Biker eher schwierig. Auf der DH 2 gibt es in einigen Passagen Chickenways die recht gut fahrbar sind. Je nachdem wie gern du dich also sehr an deine Grenzen begibst und notfalls auch mal schiebst kannst du es dir schon mal anschauen. Die Freerides sind schlecht. Gibt einige Videos von Wildbad, die geben nen recht guten Eindruck der Strecken  Falls du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich dir empfehlen lieber etwas mehr Fahrzeit zu investieren und entweder nach Beerfelden oder nach Lac Blanc zu fahren. Beide deutlich einsteigerfreundlicher als Wildbad, da wirst du auf jeden Fall Spaß haben .


 
Kann ich nur unterstreichen die Aussage. Besser Beerfelden, Albstadt oder am besten LacBlanc!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. August 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Btw...vom Dorf Bad Wildbad gibts auch ein offzielles Statement zu den Wegblockaden:
> ...



Der Link tut leider nicht (mehr)... was haben die denn geschrieben?


----------



## ms06-rider (25. August 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Der Link tut leider nicht (mehr)... was haben die denn geschrieben?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ging es darum:
Dass es bei den Wegsperrungen durch das Fällen von zahlreichen Bäumen nur um die gezielte Sperrung von (ich glaub) 5 Wegen ging, die stark bewandert sind und auch häufig von Bikern befahren wurden. Auf den Wegen sei es schon zu Konflikten gekommen und es habe Beschwerden gegeben. Und dann eben noch die explizite Nennung der Trails. Waren 4 in der Nähe der Sommerbergbahn und einer auf dem gegenüberliegenden Berg. Außerdem dann halt noch die Aussage, dass es nicht so sei, dass Biker grundsätzlich in Wildbad unerwünscht sind.


----------



## aka (25. August 2014)

Danke fuer die Infos!



ms06-rider schrieb:


> Außerdem dann halt noch die Aussage, dass es nicht so sei, dass Biker grundsätzlich in Wildbad unerwünscht sind.



Vermutlich solange sie auf Wegen >2m bzw. im Park fahren ...
Auf den 'stark bewanderten' Wegen habe ich bei meinen Befahrungen (und das waren einige) praktisch nie Wanderer getroffen.
Das Gute an den queerliegenden Baemen ist, dass die Wege so nie das Label Premiumwanderweg bekommen


----------



## ms06-rider (25. August 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Infos!
> Vermutlich solange sie auf Wegen >2m bzw. im Park fahren ...
> Auf den 'stark bewanderten' Wegen habe ich bei meinen Befahrungen (und das waren einige) praktisch nie Wanderer getroffen.
> Das Gute an den queerliegenden Baemen ist, dass die Wege so nie das Label Premiumwanderweg bekommen



Jop, hab nur wiedergegeben, was die in etwa geschrieben haben. Gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass das alles der Realität entspricht. Gerade der Wanderweg neben der Bergbahn wurde oft von Bikern benutzt, speziell solche, die mit der DH einfach nicht zurecht kamen . Wanderer gabs da schon ab und an auch welche und leider gibt es beim Biken auch immer mehr Deppen. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie saumäßig dämlich und assozial sich einige im Park verhalten wundert es mich nicht wirklich, dass einige solche Deppen für Konflikte mit Wanderern gesorgt haben sollen...Gerade wenn Wanderer erschreckt aus dem Weg springen nehmen das ja viele als Einleidung den Gashahn aufzumachen und vorbei zu heizen, da der Weg ja nun frei ist  Und bei der Stadt kommen natürlich auch nur die negativen Ereignisse an... Für die Nicht-Bikepark Locals ist das natürlich echt doof, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass zummindest die Sperrung einiger der Trails tatsächlich sinnvoll Berechtigung hatte.


----------



## matou (5. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand von Euch mitbekommen, dass der große Parkplatz unterhalb der Bikestation nun 7 EUR Parkgebühr kostet? 
Weiß jemand ob die Gebühr nur ohne Bikeparkticket fällig ist oder ob diese generell zu zahlen ist?


----------



## Norman. (7. September 2014)

Nich wahr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (9. September 2014)

So wie ich das gehört habe muss das jetzt jeder bezahlen. Der eigentliche Grund ist das. Man verspricht sich wohl viele neue Gäste und will natürlich die Kassen klingeln sehen. Unter anderem ist das auch der Grund wieso die Biker nicht mehr die Bergbahn nutzen sollen. Wir sind nicht erwünscht und es sieht aus, als wird es ähnlich wie in Todtnau enden. Wenn sie die Preise noch mehr erhöhen kann man auch bald gleich nach Lac Blanc runterfahren.


----------



## Norman. (10. September 2014)

Ja der Baumwipfelpfad^^ Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Eröffnung eine Woche nach den Sommerferien, das kann was werden  

Zu den Bikern: Ich habe auch so das Gefühl, als ob man da oben nicht mehr wilkommen ist. Die Preise sind in den letzten Jahren so unglaublich gestiegen, und jetzt noch das mit den Parkplätzen... Die einzige Möglichkeit, noch kostenlos zu parken ist jetzt noch direkt unter der Bikestation. Soweit ich weiß gibts nicht einmal im Tal Parkplätze umsonst.. Oder weiß da jemand was? 

Schade um den Park.. Und die einzige Attraktion, die nicht nur Menschen Ü70 nach Wildbad lockt...


----------



## vollgas! (10. September 2014)

Am Sonntag durfte man auch auf den Plätzen bei der bikestation fürs Parken bezahlen. Allerdings günstige 5€ ;-) das ging vom Sommerberg-Hotel aus, da saß einer da und hat kassiert...


----------



## Norman. (10. September 2014)

Nein ernsthaft? Meine Güte das wird ja immer schlimmer  Auch wenn's nur 5€ sind.. Es sind 5 zu viel.. Da zahlste 24€ für ne Tageskarte, mit Parkticket bist du dann bei um die 30€, wenns nur reicht...


----------



## Myrkskog (10. September 2014)

vollgas! schrieb:


> Am Sonntag durfte man auch auf den Plätzen bei der bikestation fürs Parken bezahlen. Allerdings günstige 5€ ;-) das ging vom Sommerberg-Hotel aus, da saß einer da und hat kassiert...



Ja - kann ich bestätigen wir waren heute da und selbst unter der Woche haben sie für alle Plätze um die Bikestation 5 € kassiert. Die Strecken sind leider auch nicht mehr gemacht. Nicht mal das obere Roadgap'chen haben sie abgebaut - nur gesperrt - und jetzt modert es halt vor sich hin. Dass die Strecken nicht gemacht sind fände ich nicht so schlimm, war früher auch schon so, aber ständig die Preise erhöhen und der Schlepplift ist ja auch noch weggefallen, ist nicht in Ordnung.
Am Wochenende dürfen wir auch nicht mehr mit der Bergbahn fahren, nur noch Shuttle. Die Bergbahn verdient allerdings auch praktisch nichts an uns - nicht verwunderlich dass die natürlich auch kein Interesse am Biketransport haben.


----------



## Norman. (11. September 2014)

Ja dass die Strecken nicht gemacht sind kommt auch noch dazu.. Als wir vor..hmm.. 2 Wochen da waren waren immernoch Streckenabschnitte vom Rennen vor über einem Monat mit Absperrband abgesperrt.. 
Das mit dem Parken ist echt traurig..

Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Lösung mit dem Shuttlebus viel besser ist! Während die neue Bergbahn gebaut wurde wars ja auch so und der Transport war viel angenehmer.. Immerhin gehen in den Bus doppelt so viel Biker wie in die Bahn (an die 40 Pers.)


----------



## Myrkskog (11. September 2014)

Leider haut es die Räder hin und her und sie bekommen sehr unschöne Kratzer. Die Lenker hauen gegen den Rahmen, die Standrohre usw. - finde ich ehrlich gesagt keine gute Lösung. Klar kann das beim Fahren auch passieren, da ist man dann aber selbst Schuld.


----------



## Norman. (12. September 2014)

Ja da haste leider Recht.. Und beim Ausladen hab ich damals auch einige unschöne Dellen von anderen, idiotischen Fahrern reingeschlagen bekommen.. Ich bin gespannt wie lang der Park noch besteht..


----------



## captainz3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde interessieren wie denn aktuell der Zustand des Parks und der Strecken ist.

War kürzlich jemand da?
Nächste Woche würden wir vor Saisonschluss nämlich nochmal gerne gehen. 
In Bad Wildbad war ich in dieser Saison aber noch nicht.

Details zur IXS Downhill und den beiden Freeridestrecken würden mich interessieren.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## captainz3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde interessieren wie denn aktuell der Zustand des Parks und der Strecken ist.

War kürzlich jemand da?
Nächste Woche würden wir vor Saisonschluss nämlich nochmal gerne gehen. 
In Bad Wildbad war ich in dieser Saison aber noch nicht.

Details zur IXS Downhill und den beiden Freeridestrecken würden mich interessieren.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde interessieren wie denn aktuell der Zustand des Parks und der Strecken ist.

War kürzlich jemand da?
Nächste Woche würden wir vor Saisonschluss nämlich nochmal gerne gehen. 
In Bad Wildbad war ich in dieser Saison aber noch nicht.

Details zur IXS Downhill und den beiden Freeridestrecken würden mich interessieren.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## captainz3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde interessieren wie denn aktuell der Zustand des Parks und der Strecken ist.

War kürzlich jemand da?
Nächste Woche würden wir vor Saisonschluss nämlich nochmal gerne gehen. 
In Bad Wildbad war ich in dieser Saison aber noch nicht.

Details zur IXS Downhill und den beiden Freeridestrecken würden mich interessieren.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## captainz3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Sorry...kann auch nicht sagen wie es zur obigen vervielfachung meines Beitrags kam...


----------



## jatschek (25. Oktober 2014)

Dh1 und dh2 sind super fahrbar. Dh2 hat etwas viel laub auf der strecke.dh1 ist flowig wie eh und je, also hartes spassiges geballer.  bei den freerides keine ahnung, den mist tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Mr.A (3. November 2014)

wie sieht es den dieses Jahr mit Wintersaison aus?
Weiß da jemand genaueres? Auf der Homepage wird nichts erwähnt.


----------



## Norman. (3. November 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass da was geht... Sie müssen ja jetzt für jeden Tag, an dem geöffnet ist, einen ganzen Bus mieten.. Höchstens vielleicht mit ihrem kleinen Anhänger, aber das bezweifle ich irgendwie stark.. Wenn du Facebook hast, dann kannst du die Seite vom Bikepark mal im Auge behalten  Da wurde letzten Winter immer angekündigt, ob der Park geöffnet hatte.


----------



## Mr.A (4. November 2014)

wobei im Winter ja wieder die Bergbahn fahren könnte, der Andrang ist ja nicht so groß.
Wäre gut wenn sich einer vom Bikepark dazu äußert.
Facebook habe ich nicht...


----------



## Norman. (9. November 2014)

Sie haben diese Woche geposted, dass jeden DOnnerstag auf der HP veröffentlicht wird, ob am WOchenende offen ist oder nicht


----------



## Mr.A (14. November 2014)

ah o.k. super.
Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARB (16. Januar 2015)

Hallöle,
kennt jemand von euch nen netten trail von Wildbad zur Grünhütte bzw kaltenbronn? wollte mit´m zug nach Bad W. und von Gernsbach zurück. ab Kaltenbronn hab ich was gscheits aber die besagte strecke da fehlt mir noch was.
merci Dani


----------



## Norman. (7. Februar 2015)

Glaube nicht, dass es da einen Trail hin gibt.. Die Grünhütte liegt einige Höhenmeter über dem Sommerberg und ja.. Ich bezweifle, dass es da was gibt! Wenn dann nur die normalen Wanderwege


----------



## evilthommy (1. Mai 2015)

Tag zusammen, ist der Park wieder geöffnet?


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Mai 2015)

evilthommy schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, ist der Park wieder geöffnet?


Warum sollte Wildbad zu gewesen sein? Sollte offen sein und Sommersaisonbetrieb. Homepage sagt auch nichts seltsames. Versuchs im Zweifel über Facebook, da waren die vom Bikepark üblicherweise aktiver als auf ihrer eigenen Homepage


----------



## jatschek (6. Mai 2015)

Ist offen.


----------



## Mx343 (13. Mai 2015)

Kann man die Drops/Doubles ect. in Wildbad eigentlich umfahren oder muss man die zwingend mitnehmen?
Würde am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel hinfahren und wollte jetzt schon mal wissen ob ich mehr als die Freeride bzw. die Biker X fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (13. Mai 2015)

Kannst du umfahren.  Das Steinfeld solltest du dir davor allerdings gut ansehen und manche Wurzelpassagen besser auch


----------



## Mx343 (13. Mai 2015)

OK, ich werde wohl eh da durchschleichen.


----------



## wesone (13. Mai 2015)

Mx343 schrieb:


> OK, ich werde wohl eh da durchschleichen.



Des geht leider nicht ohne Speed, langsam durch Steinfeld ist keine optimale Lösung.

Lieber erstmal die Sektionen so anschauen und dann mit Vollgas durch.


----------



## Mx343 (14. Mai 2015)

Mal noch eine andere Frage, wie sieht denn das mit Parkmöglichkeiten aus?
Muss mann irgendwo in Bad Wildbad parken oder kann man in der Nähe der Bergstation parken?
Und Sonntags gibts nur Shuttlebus transfer oder?


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Juni 2015)

Veranstaltungstipp für Leute die am Wochenende in Bad Wildbad sind
http://www.polterplatz.de/programm-2015/

das legendäre Open Air mit vielen Bands am 26.und 27.06 und für lau


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich war schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr da und hätte am We die Möglichkeit vorbeizuschauen. Hat sich da Streckentechnisch was getan? Fährt die Bahn immer noch im Halbstundentakt? Der Schlepplift ist wohl Geschichte!?


----------



## TomatoAc (3. Juli 2015)

Kam um 17 Uhr bei Facebook:

*Bikepark Bad Wildbad*
2 Std. · Bearbeitet · 
Good News! Wir haben am Wochenende geöffnet!
Der Transport erfolgt mit einem 15-Sitzer Reisebus und einem 9-Sitzer Transporter.

Die Umbauarbeiten am GoPro Freeride sind leider noch nicht fertig, daher bleibt die Strecke am Wochenende geschlossen!

P.S.: Damit es euch am Wochenende nicht zu heiß wird, gibt es zu jeder Tageskarte ein Capri Eis gratis dazu! Solange der Vorrat reich...
‪#‎conti‬ ‪#‎ridelife‬ ‪#‎ridegiant‬


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juli 2015)

Ach die Bahn wird gar nicht mehr genutzt? Also nur die zwei dhs offen... hm


----------



## kRoNiC (14. September 2015)

Servus, 

weiß jemand wie die Situation im Moment in Bad Wildbad ist?

Wollen am Freitag mal runterfahren, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob alle Strecken geöffnet weil ja lt. Facebook anscheinend gerade umgebaut wird. 

Hat jemand mehr Informationen? Wie wird im Moment geshuttelt?


----------



## Silas99 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ist heute auch noch jemand in Bad Wildbad zum downhill fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (12. Oktober 2015)

Fährt da überhaupt noch jemand?^^


----------



## mcsonnenschein (17. Oktober 2015)

Werd morgen mal wieder vorbei schauen


----------



## jr.tobi87 (18. Oktober 2015)

Habe schon mehrmals Gerüchte gehört, dass dieses Jahr geschlossen werden soll. 

Ist da was dran


----------



## Norman. (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube, dass das ein Gerücht ist. Ein Freund hat mir vor zwei Tagen einen Screenshot von der Faceebookseite des Parks geschickt, auf dem sie den Kärcher-/ GoPro-Freeride komplett umbauen. Sah gar nicht mal so übel aus.


----------



## Messerharry (6. Juni 2017)

Oktober 2015, letzter Beitrag, was geht noch in Wildbad?


----------



## FreeR1D3R (20. Januar 2018)

https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...ter.323bcac6-39a1-46ca-9263-47ede8000aff.html

So sieht es aktuell aus...


----------



## captainz3 (25. Januar 2018)

Ich mag den bikepark trotz allem....schön urig, anspruchsvoll und dennoch gemütlich!


----------



## pytek (10. April 2018)

Hab da mal eine Frage. Wenn man den Bike Park besuchen möchte ist Fullface Helm – Brust-/& Rückenprotektor Pflicht?
Reicht normaler AM Helm + Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren nicht aus?


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. April 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage. Wenn man den Bike Park besuchen möchte ist Fullface Helm – Brust-/& Rückenprotektor Pflicht?
> Reicht normaler AM Helm + Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren nicht aus?


Ich weiß nicht was Bad Wildbad vorschreibt, aber wenn Du den DH1 fahren möchtest würde ich Dir, wie eigendlich für alle Bikeparks einen Fullface und einen Rückenprotektor empfehlen. Knieschützer sowieso. Alles andere mußt Du wissen, wie sicher Du bist und was Du aushälst. 
Als Anfänger (im Bikeparkbereich) würde ich Dir eher Beerfelden empfehlen. Wildbad ist ziemlich deftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (11. April 2018)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Bad Wildbad vorschreibt, aber wenn Du den DH1 fahren möchtest würde ich Dir, wie eigendlich für alle Bikeparks einen Fullface und einen Rückenprotektor empfehlen. Knieschützer sowieso. Alles andere mußt Du wissen, wie sicher Du bist und was Du aushälst.
> Als Anfänger (im Bikeparkbereich) würde ich Dir eher Beerfelden empfehlen. Wildbad ist ziemlich deftig.


Nach wie vor nur per Shuttle, oder?


----------



## Yeti666 (11. April 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage. Wenn man den Bike Park besuchen möchte ist Fullface Helm – Brust-/& Rückenprotektor Pflicht?
> Reicht normaler AM Helm + Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren nicht aus?



*Nein*, reicht nicht aus!
Steht aber alles auf der HP....http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.com/


----------



## ActionGourmet (11. April 2018)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Nach wie vor nur per Shuttle, oder?


Nur am WE. Unter der Woche auch Bergbahn.


----------



## dnl77 (20. Mai 2018)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Nur am WE. Unter der Woche auch Bergbahn.



Weißt du wie oft das Shuttle fährt?
Shuttle ist halt so ne Sache, wenn man jedes Mal 20 Minuten warten muss.


----------



## wesone (20. Mai 2018)

dnl77 schrieb:


> Weißt du wie oft das Shuttle fährt?
> Shuttle ist halt so ne Sache, wenn man jedes Mal 20 Minuten warten muss.


damit musst du auf jeden Fall rechnen, je nachdem wann du am Bus ankommst.


----------



## dnl77 (20. Mai 2018)

Okay, da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Habe mich mal spontan entschieden morgen hinzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (8. März 2019)

Neues zum Bikepark und meine Befürchtungen scheinen nur noch eine Frage der Zeit...
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...cht.2abc344f-ceb4-4eee-8e6d-ecd9c08e3fa3.html


----------



## matou (2. Mai 2019)

Das war es dann wohl! 

https://www.pz-news.de/region_artik...ird-ab-2021-neu-verpachtet-_arid,1292400.html


----------



## captainz3 (2. Mai 2019)

Offensichtlich soll der/ein bikepark aber in abgewandelter Form und mit neuem Pächter erhalten bleiben.


----------



## matou (2. Mai 2019)

Klar, eines der Hauptdefizite vom Bikepark war immer der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad und damit die Fokussierung auf eine recht kleine Zielgruppe. 
Wie viel Verantwortung die Radsport Akademie dabei trägt und wie viel die Stadt, lässt sich schwer sagen.
Ob man einem neuen Pächter mehr Freiraum bei der Bikeparkgestaltung geben wird...wird sich zeigen.


----------



## captainz3 (2. Mai 2019)

So schwer ist es dort im Streckendurchschnitt gar nicht...nur eben recht speziell...da...nicht mehr so ganz "en voque".

Der aktuelle Bikeparkbesucher bevorzugt eben eher anliegerlastige glatte Flowtrails als einfachere Strecken...und mit vielen Anliegern können die beiden Freeridestrecken nicht gerade aufwarten. 
Größere Sprünge für die Fortgeschrittenen gibt es mittlerweile dort auch nicht mehr. 
Im Downhill gibt es glaube ich auch andere Strecken, die mit ähnlich anspruchsvollen "Rumpelpassagen" aufwarten können, aber auch hier wird vermutlich mehr Abwechslung gewünscht. Sowas wie längere Geraden mit großen doubles oder ähnlichen wird dem ein oder anderen in Bad Wildbad fehlen.

Ich persönlich fand die paar Male, die ich da war bezogen auf die Strecken immer alles gut (gerade weil es anders war).
Schlecht waren allerdings der Stau vor dem Parkplatz in der letzten Zeit seit der Eröffnung des Baumwipfelpfad und seither die recht saftigen Preisen für bikepark + Parken!

Die Hütte oben am Schlepplift gefällt mir....sehr gemütllich...fühlt sich an wie Urlaub ;-)

Mit dem Shutteln hatte ich keine Probleme erlebt, das ging recht fix...und das Beste: Der geringe Andrang in den letzten Jahren...aber das war vermutlich eben nicht für den bikepark das Beste....


----------



## Yeti666 (2. Mai 2019)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich soll der/ein bikepark aber in abgewandelter Form und mit neuem Pächter erhalten bleiben.


Das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln, die Wildbader sind zu keiner Zeit wirklich hinter dem Bikepark gestanden, sage ich als Jemand der seit dem ersten Tag der Eröffnung den Park kennt, die Wildbader mit ihrer "Rentnermentalität" kenne ich schon viel länger. Das ganze Projekt wird sterben...schade weil der Sommerberg durchaus das Potenzial hätte. Die sturen "Waldmockel" wollen das nur nicht begreifen und dieser absurde Baumwipfelpfad bringt eben viel mehr Geld ein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Mai 2019)

Die Bahn war an WE wo viel los war (unabhängig ob Biker oder Spaziergänger) immer ätzend. Wenn nicht viel los war und man kam immer direkt in die Bahn rein war es super. 
Geshuttelt bin ich erst ein mal dort. Das war okay. 
Parkplatz und Preise sind nicht ohne. 
Allerdings fährt man auch nach Wildbad wenn man ballern will. Für alles andere gibt es Beerfelden, Albstadt und so. Jedoch fand ich persönlich hatte Wildbad immer etwas was es interessant machte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juli 2019)

Ich bin kommendes Wochenende im nördlichen Schwarzwald und möchte gerne wissen, wie der Stand in Bad Wildbad ist.
Welche Strecken sind offen oder gesperrt? Wie schaut es mit dem Parken aus?
Shuttle mit Bus ist Samstags und Sonntags möglich?

Merci im Voraus!


----------



## FreeR1D3R (29. September 2020)

Der letzte Post ist ja schon eine Weile her... Weiß jemand nun genaueres, wer den Bikepark übernimmt und wie es weitergeht? 
Beste Grüße.


----------



## Yeti666 (29. September 2020)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> Der letzte Post ist ja schon eine Weile her... Weiß jemand nun genaueres, wer den Bikepark übernimmt und wie es weitergeht?
> Beste Grüße.


Nix Genaues weiß man nicht, aber.....https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inhalt.bad-wildbad-bewerber-um-bikepark-haben-viele-visionen.31273ff7-432d-4fad-8733-8efa17942e83.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Oktober 2020)

Und die sollen wohl auch den Zuschlag erhalten








						Bikepark in Bad Wildbad: Lokalmatadore Rittmann und Heselschwerdt erhalten Zuschlag - Region - Pforzheimer-Zeitung
					

Bad Wildbad. Die Würfel sind gefallen. Die beiden Lokalmatadoren Heiko Rittmann und Alexander Heselschwerdt werden vom Bad Wildbader Gemeinderat als ...



					www.pz-news.de


----------



## Yeti666 (1. Oktober 2020)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Und die sollen wohl auch den Zuschlag erhalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man so zwischen den Zeilen liest heißt das, der Betreiber muss tun was die Stadt vorgibt...und das wird nach der Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit nix Gutes für uns Biker sein. Transportproblem, Streckenproblem, Parkproblem, usw. wird sich nicht in Schwarzwaldluft auflösen!


----------



## FreeR1D3R (2. Oktober 2020)

Danke für eure Infos, klingt für mich zunächst mal gut. Natürlich wird es da die ein oder andere Veränderung geben, möglicherweise zum absolut positiven. Dass die früheren Zeiten mit Zelten auf dem Parkplatz oben im gesetzesfreien Raum und ohne Blick der Masse vorbei sind, ist eben so. Und natürlich lässt sich mit ein paar DH-Spezialisten nicht die Kohle verdienen. Mein Bruder und ich haben vor einigen Jahren immer wieder mit Gregor zusammen Shapedays organisiert. Es war natürlich super familiär, spaßig und ne geile Zeit. Aber das auf größere Beine zu stellen ist vermutlich der richtige Schritt.


----------



## wesone (2. Oktober 2020)

Sollen die das Ding doch endlich zu machen. Der Bikepark hat letztlich ohnehin nur dafür gesorgt, dass sich die angespannte und konfliktbelastete Stimmung für ortansässige Biker weiter verschärft hat. Die meisten einheimischen Biker die ich kenne  können gerne darauf verzichten.


----------

